# Everything About One Piece (Animation\Ratings\Schedules\Filler List\Fansubs\Extras)



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

*Everything About One Piece*
​

Index:

01- Introduction
02- Weekly Ratings and Ranking Part 1
03- Weekly Ratings and Ranking Part 2
04- Weekly Ratings and Ranking Part 3
05- New Animation Directors
06- Best Animators
07- Who makes it look like that?
08- Where to get One Piece?
09- Filler List
10- One Piece Music
11- Extras
12- Animation Directors Master List (Part 1)
13- Animation Directors Master List (Part 2)
14- DVD Sales



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This thread will contain constantly updated information about the animation supervisors, plus ratings of every episode, Titles and fansub groups.

Credits to *crossbones* for the ratings list, some info, The full music post, and all the special screencaps.

Credits to *Geg and Archah*  for the Animation Directors info and some translations.

Credits to *o-chan*  for the Animation Directors Master List. And *Crossword* for the AD screencaps.

Credits to *eggplant*  for the DVD sales figures.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

- . Info about the next episode, including the number, synopsis and video preview.
- Toei official site. The official One Piece anime site. Lots of stuff. 
*
Upcoming schedule:*


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

Weekly Ranking and Rating


*One Piece ratings history*

Note:
- This list is based on the weekly top 10 anime in Japan.
- One Piece only fails to crack the top 10 a couple of times: once as a regular episode and another time broadcasting the Soccer Special.
- The shows that regularly beat One Piece are (almost always #1, although Maruko-chan holds the record of the anime with the highest rated episode ever at 39.9% in 1990), Chibi Maruko-chan, , Doreamon, Detective Conan and (now cancelled).
- Interesting to note that fillers and mini stories(Coby, Buggy...) don't suffer in the ratings. In fact, some of the highest ratings go to the Apis arc. And the highest rated Arabasta episode is a filler.
- Some of the times are messed up. I'll fix later.
- For a while they were refering to One Piece as an anime block with Kochi-Kame called Anime7(I guess) so that's why it's titled that way from '04/4/4 - '04/12/19.
- There are lots of factors as to the reasons for high or low ratings. Almost all of the shows that beat OP are based on individual stories, while OP is serial, making it harder to get new viewers. Other factors to consider are holiday seasons, time changes, other anime specials and long breaks. Generally speaking, ratings for One Piece are lower than the first couple of years, although it still occupies a high position(almost the same) in the weekly anime ranking.
-One Piece and dragonball Kai are aired together in the anime block called *Dream-9*. This will definitely boost the ratings of One Piece.


Ratings Part 1 (Latest Episodes)


*Spoiler*: __ 




rank----------ep#----date---------time-------rating(%)




















- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #5--  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #543  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #542  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---





- ワンピース  #541  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #540 '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #539  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #538  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #537  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #536  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #535  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #534  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #533  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #532  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #531  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #530  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #529  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #528  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #527  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #526  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #525  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #524  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #523  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #522  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #521  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #520  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #519  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #518  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #517  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #516  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #515  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #514  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #513  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

- ワンピース  #512  '1-/--/--(日) 9:30-30    ---

4 ワンピース  #511  '11/08/21(日) 9:30-30    8.4

3 ワンピース  #510  '11/08/14(日) 9:30-30    9.4

6 ワンピース  #509  '11/08/07(日) 9:30-30    9.0

2 ワンピース  #508  '11/07/31(日) 9:30-30    9.5

5 ワンピース  #507  '11/07/17(日) 9:30-30    9.4

6 ワンピース  #506  '11/07/10(日) 9:30-30    8.9

5 ワンピース  #505  '11/07/03(日) 9:30-30    8.3

5 ワンピース  #504  '11/06/26(日) 9:30-30    8.9

4 ワンピース  #503  '11/06/19(日) 9:30-30    10.2

5 ワンピース  #502  '11/06/12(日) 9:30-30    9.0

5 ワンピース  #501  '11/06/05(日) 9:30-30    9.6

4 ワンピース  #500  '11/05/29(日) 9:30-30    9.8

5 ワンピース  #499  '11/05/22(日) 9:30-30    9.3

5 ワンピース  #498   '11/05/15(日) 9:30-30   9.4

5 ワンピース  #497   '11/05/08(日) 9:30-30   8.0

3 ワンピース  #496   '11/05/01(日) 9:30-30   9.5

3 ワンピース  #495   '11/04/24(日) 9:30-30   10.3

3 ワンピース  #494   '11/04/17(日) 9:30-30   10.2

5 ワンピース  #493   '11/04/10(日) 9:30-30   9.7

3 ワンピース  #492   '11/04/03(日) 9:30-30   10.8

3 ワンピース  #491   '11/03/27(日) 9:30-30   11.5

3 ワンピース  #490   '11/03/20(日) 9:30-30   12.2

3 ワンピース  #489   '11/03/06(日) 9:30-30   11.7

3 ワンピース  #488   '11/02/20(日) 9:30-30   10.6

3 ワンピース  #487   '11/02/13(日) 9:30-30   11.1

3 ワンピース  #486   '11/02/06(日) 9:30-30   12.0

3 ワンピース  #485   '11/01/30(日) 9:30-30   10.4

3 ワンピース  #484   '11/01/23(日) 9:30-30   11.4

3 ワンピース  #483   '11/01/16(日) 9:30-30   11.2

4 ワンピース  #482   '11/01/09(日) 9:30-30   9.2

3 ワンピース  #481   '10/12/26(日) 9:30-30   10.8

3 ワンピース  #480   '10/12/19(日) 9:30-30   13.8

3 ワンピース  #479   '10/12/12(日) 9:30-30   11.6

4 ワンピース  #478   '10/12/05(日) 9:30-30   10.7

3 ワンピース  #477   '10/11/28(日) 9:30-30   13.0

5 ワンピース  #476   '10/11/21(日) 9:30-30   9.8

3 ワンピース  #475   '10/11/14(日) 9:30-30   11.9

1 ワンピース  #474   '10/11/07(日) 9:30-30   10.5

4 ワンピース  #473   '10/10/31(日) 9:30-30   10.3

3 ワンピース  #472   '10/10/24(日) 9:30-30   11.9

3 ワンピース  #471   '10/10/17(日) 9:30-30   9.8

3 ワンピース  #470   '10/10/10(日) 9:30-30   12.4

3 ワンピース  #469   '10/10/03(日) 9:30-30   11.7

4 ワンピース  #468   '10/09/26(日) 9:30-30   9.0

3 ワンピース  #467   '10/09/19(日) 9:30-30   10.6

3 ワンピース  #466   '10/09/12(日) 9:30-30   10.9

3 ワンピース  #465   '10/09/05(日) 9:30-30   10.1

3 ワンピース  #464   '10/08/29(日) 9:30-30   9.4

3 ワンピース  #463   '10/08/22(日) 9:30-30   10.8

2 ワンピース  #462   '10/08/15(日) 9:30-30   10.4

2 ワンピース  #461   '10/08/08(日) 9:30-30   10.2

3 ワンピース  #460   '10/08/01(日) 9:30-30   10.4

3 ワンピース  #459   '10/07/18(日) 9:30-30   10.7

3 ワンピース  #458   '10/07/11(日) 9:30-30   12.0

3 ワンピース  #457   '10/06/27(日) 9:30-30   10.5

2 ワンピース  #456   '10/06/20(日) 9:30-30   12.7

3 ワンピース  #455   '10/06/13(日) 9:30-30   11.1

3 ワンピース  #454   '10/06/06(日) 9:30-30   11.8

2 ワンピース  #453   '10/05/30(日) 9:30-30   13.8

3 ワンピース  #452   '10/05/23(日) 9:30-30   13.0

2 ワンピース  #451   '10/05/16(日) 9:30-30   13.9

2 ワンピース  #450   '10/05/09(日) 9:30-30   12.5

2 ワンピース  #449   '10/05/02(日) 9:30-30   11.0

2 ワンピース  #448   '10/04/25(日) 9:30-30   13.5

2 ワンピース  #447   '10/04/18(日) 9:30-30   12.9

3 ワンピース  #446   '10/04/11(日) 9:30-30   13.8

3 ワンピース  #445   '10/04/04(日) 9:30-30   11.9

2 ワンピース  #444   '10/03/28(日) 9:30-30   12.2

3 ワンピース  #443   '10/03/21(日) 9:30-30   12.1

3 ワンピース  #442   '10/03/14(日) 9:30-30   12.0

3 ワンピース  #441   '10/03/07(日) 9:30-30   13.0

3 ワンピース  #440   '10/02/28(日) 9:30-30   11.9

3 ワンピース  #439   '10/02/21(日) 9:30-30   11.9

5 ワンピース  #438   '10/02/14(日) 9:30-30   11.6

4 ワンピース  #437   '10/02/07(日) 9:30-30   10.7

3 ワンピース  #436   '10/01/31(日) 9:30-30   10.7

4 ワンピース  #435   '10/01/24(日) 9:30-30   10.6

3 ワンピース  #434   '10/01/17(日) 9:30-30   10.3

5 ワンピース  #433   '10/01/10(日) 9:30-30   10.2

3 ワンピース  #432   '09/12/27(日) 9:30-30   10.5

3 ワンピース  #431   '09/12/20(日) 9:30-30   10.4

4 ワンピース  #430   '09/12/13(日) 9:30-30   10.9

5 ワンピース  #429   '09/12/06(日) 9:30-30   10.4

3 ワンピース  #428   '09/11/29(日) 9:30-30   12.2

4 ワンピース  #427   '09/11/22(日) 9:30-30   11.3

2 ワンピース  #426   '09/11/15(日) 9:30-30   11.9

6 ワンピース  #425   '09/11/08(日) 9:30-30   10.3

2 ワンピース  #424   '09/11/01(日) 9:30-30   10.3

4 ワンピース  #423   '09/10/25(日) 9:30-30   10.4

6 ワンピース  #422   '09/10/18(日) 9:30-30   9.7

2 ワンピース  #421   '09/10/11(日) 9:30-30   12.0

3 ワンピース  #420   '09/10/04(日) 9:30-30   9.3

4 ワンピース  #419   '09/09/27(日) 9:30-30   9.7

4 ワンピース  #418   '09/09/20(日) 9:30-30   9.2

4 ワンピース  #417   '09/09/13(日) 9:30-30   11.2

6 ワンピース  #416   '09/09/06(日) 9:30-30   11.1

5 ワンピース  #415   '09/08/30(日) 9:30-30   8.9

4 ワンピース  #414   '09/08/23(日) 9:30-30   11.0

2 ワンピース  #413   '09/08/16(日) 9:30-30   9.7

5 ワンピース  #412   '09/08/09(日) 9:30-30   8.6

5 ワンピース  #411   '09/08/02(日) 9:30-30   10.1

4 ワンピース  #410   '09/07/19(日) 9:30-30   10.6

2 ワンピース  #409   '09/07/12(日) 9:30-30   11.7

4 ワンピース  #408   '09/07/05(日) 9:30-30   10.6

5 ワンピース  #407   '09/06/28(日) 9:30-30   9.4

5 ワンピース  #406   '09/06/21(日) 9:30-30   10.4

5 ワンピース  #405   '09/06/14(日) 9:30-30   10.0

5 ワンピース  #404   '09/06/07(日) 9:30-30   10.0

6 ワンピース  #403   '09/05/31(日) 9:30-30   9.3

5  ワンピース #402   '09/05/24(日) 9:30-30   9.8

4  ワンピース #401   '09/05/17(日) 9:30-30   10.6


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

Ratings Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 





4  ワンピース #400   '09/05/10(日) 9:30-30   10.4

4  ワンピース #399   '09/05/03(日) 9:30-30   9.4

3  ワンピース #398   '09/04/26(日) 9:30-30   11.7

3  ワンピース #397   '09/04/19(日) 9:30-30   10.1

4  ワンピース #396   '09/04/12(日) 9:30-30   8.8

5  ワンピース #395   '09/04/05(日) 9:30-30   9.9  Dream 9 w/ Dragonball Kai

5  ワンピース #394   '09/03/29(日) 9:30-30   8.1

5  ワンピース #393   '09/03/15(日) 9:30-30   9.5

4  ワンピース #392   '09/03/08(日) 9:30-30   9.1

5  ワンピース #391   '09/03/01(日) 9:30-30   9.4

7  ワンピース #390   '09/02/22(日) 9:30-30   8.7

5  ワンピース #389   '09/02/15(日) 9:30-30   8.4

6  ワンピース #388   '09/02/08(日) 9:30-30   7.2

5  ワンピース #387   '09/02/01(日) 9:30-30   8.7

7  ワンピース #386   '09/01/25(日) 9:30-30   7.7

4  ワンピース #385   '09/01/18(日) 9:30-30   9.0

5  ワンピース #384   '09/01/11(日) 9:30-30   7.7

4  ワンピース #383   '08/12/28(日) 9:30-30   6.8

7  ワンピース #382   '08/12/21(日) 9:30-30   7.0

7  ワンピース #381   '08/12/14(日) 9:30-30   7.1

5  ワンピース #380   '08/12/07(日) 9:30-30   9.2

3  ワンピース #379   '08/11/30(日) 9:30-30   10.2

6  ワンピース #378   '08/11/23(日) 9:30-30   8.0

4  ワンピース #377   '08/11/16(日) 9:30-30   9.8

6  ワンピース #376   '08/11/09(日) 9:30-30   8.4

5  ワンピース #375   '08/10/19(日) 9:30-30   8.2

3  ワンピース #374   '08/10/12(日) 9:30-30   6.5

3  ワンピース #373   '08/10/05(日) 9:30-30   8.2

4  ワンピース #372   '08/09/28(日) 9:30-30   7.3

5  ワンピース #371   '08/09/21(日) 9:30-30   8.1

5  ワンピース #370   '08/09/14(日) 9:30-30   9.3

7  ワンピース #369   '08/09/07(日) 9:30-30   7.8

5  ワンピース #368   '08/08/31(日) 9:30-30   7.2

7  ワンピース #367   '08/08/24(日) 9:30-30   8.4

8  ワンピース #366   '08/08/17(日) 9:30-30   6.6

7  ワンピース #365   '08/08/10(日) 9:30-30   5.6

7  ワンピース #364   '08/08/03(日) 9:30-30   6.9

8  ワンピース #363   '08/07/20(日) 9:30-30   6.0

6  ワンピース #362   '08/07/13(日) 9:30-30   7.8

3  ワンピース #361   '08/07/06(日) 9:30-30   8.3

4  ワンピース #360   '08/06/29(日) 9:30-30   8.8

6  ワンピース #359   '08/06/22(日) 9:30-30   8.4 

5  ワンピース #358   '08/06/15(日) 9:30-30   6.3 

4  ワンピース #357   '08/06/08(日) 9:30-30   9.3 

6  ワンピース #356   '08/06/01(日) 9:30-30   6.4 

7  ワンピース #355   '08/05/25(日) 9:30-30   8.1 

7  ワンピース #354   '08/05/18(日) 9:30-30   8.4 

4  ワンピース #353   '08/05/11(日) 9:30-30   8.7 

8  ワンピース #352   '08/05/04(日) 9:30-30   5.9 

8  ワンピース #351   '08/04/27(日) 9:30-30   6.4 

4  ワンピース #350   '08/04/20(日) 9:30-30   8.7 

4  ワンピース #349   '08/03/30(日) 9:30-30   8.0 

4  ワンピース #348   '08/03/23(日) 9:30-30   8.5 

8  ワンピース #347   '08/03/16(日) 9:30-30   8.5 

6  ワンピース #346   '08/03/09(日) 9:30-30   9.4 

7  ワンピース #345   '08/03/02(日) 9:30-30   7.8 

4  ワンピース #344   '08/02/24(日) 9:30-30   9.0 

9  ワンピース #343   '08/02/17(日) 9:30-30   7.2 

7  ワンピース #342   '08/02/10(日) 9:30-30   8.7 

9  ワンピース #341   '08/02/03(日) 9:30-30   7.2 

7  ワンピース #340   '08/01/27(日) 9:30-30   7.8 

7  ワンピース #339   '08/01/20(日) 9:30-30   8.8 

6  ワンピース #338   '08/01/13(日) 9:30-30   7.9 

5  ワンピース #337   '08/01/06(日) 9:30-30   6.5 

5  ワンピース #336   '07/12/23(日) 9:30-30   8.9 

4  ワンピース #335   '07/12/16(日) 9:30-30   9.8 

6  ワンピース #334   '07/12/09(日) 9:30-30   7.5 

7  ワンピース #333   '07/12/02(日) 9:30-30   7.3 

4  ワンピース #332   '07/11/25(日) 9:30-30   9.1 

6  ワンピース #331   '07/11/18(日) 9:30-30   8.5 

5  ワンピース #330   '07/11/11(日) 9:30-30   8.2 

6  ワンピース #329   '07/11/04(日) 9:30-30   7.0 

8  ワンピース #328   '07/10/28(日) 9:30-30   6.5 

4  ワンピース #327   '07/10/21(日) 9:30-30   8.7 

3  ワンピース #326   '07/10/14(日) 9:30-30   8.3 

6  ワンピース #325   '07/09/23(日) 9:30-30   8.8 

6  ワンピース #324   '07/09/16(日) 9:30-30   9.9 

5  ワンピース #323   '07/09/09(日) 9:30-30   8.4 

8  ワンピース #322   '07/09/02(日) 9:30-30   7.3 

5  ワンピース #321   '07/08/26(日) 9:30-30   9.8 

6  ワンピース #320   '07/08/19(日) 9:30-30   7.6 

6  ワンピース #319   '07/07/22(日) 9:30-30   9.0 

4  ワンピース #318   '07/07/15(日) 9:30-30   10.2 

7  ワンピース #317   '07/07/08(日) 9:30-30   8.4 

7  ワンピース #316   '07/07/01(日) 9:30-30   9.1 

5  ワンピース #315   '07/06/24(日) 9:30-30   10.4 

4  ワンピース #314   '07/06/17(日) 9:30-30   8.8 

4  ワンピース #313   '07/06/10(日) 9:30-30   9.9 

3  ワンピース #312   '07/06/03(日) 9:30-30   10.1 

5  ワンピース #311   '07/05/27(日) 9:30-30   9.3 

5  ワンピース #310   '07/05/20(日) 9:30-30   9.5 

8  ワンピース #309   '07/05/13(日) 9:30-30   7.7 

4  ワンピース #308   '07/05/06(日) 9:30-30   10.5 

6  ワンピース #307   '07/04/29(日) 9:30-30   10.5 

4  ワンピース #306   '07/4/22(日)   9:30-30   9.7 

4  ワンピース #305   '07/04/15(日) 9:30-30   8.9 

4  ワンピース #304   '07/04/08(日) 9:30-30   8.2 

4  ワンピース #303   '07/04/01(日) 9:30-30   7.8 

6  ワンピース #302   '07/03/25(日) 9:30-30   7.4 

6  ワンピース #301   '07/03/18(日) 9:30-30   8.0 

6  ワンピース #300   '07/03/11(日) 9:30-30   8.1 

7  ワンピース #299   '07/03/04(日) 9:30-30   7.7 

9  ワンピース #298   '07/02/25(日) 9:30-30   7.4 

7  ワンピース #297   '07/02/11(日) 9:30-30   7.9 

10 ワンピース#296   '07/02/04(日) 9:30-30   6.8 

6 ワンピース  #295   '07/01/28(日) 9:30-30   7.8 

6 ワンピース  #294   '07/01/21(日) 9:30-30   7.9 

6  ワンピース #293   '07/01/14(日) 9:30-30   7.4 

5  ワンピース #292   '07/01/7(日)   9:30-30   6.2 

6  ワンピース #291   '06/12/24(日) 9:30-30   5.7 

4  ワンピース #290   '06/12/17(日) 9:30-30   7.3 

8  ワンピース #289   '06/12/10(日) 9:30-30   7.4 

9  ワンピース #288   '06/12/3(日)  9:30-30    5.1 

6  ワンピース #287   '06/11/26(日) 9:30-30   8.1 

8  ワンピース #286   '06/11/19(日) 9:30-30   5.6 

8  ワンピース #285   '06/11/12(日) 9:30-30   6.3 

6  ワンピース #284   '06/11/5(日)   9:30-30   6.9 

9  ワンピース #283   '06/10/29(日) 9:30-30   6.4 

4  ワンピース #282   '06/10/22(日) 9:30-30   6.5 

3  ワンピース #281   '06/10/15(日) 9:30-30   6.6 

6  ワンピース #280   '06/10/8(日)  9:30-30    6.2 

4  ワンピース #279   '06/10/1(日)  9:30-30    6.7 

(TIME/DAY CHANGE to 9:30am Sun Tokyo - different days and time depending on region of Japan)

1  ワンピース #277,278  サザエさんも秋祭り！こち亀は３０周年大活躍ワンピースも豪華２本立てスペシャル  '06/9/24(日)  18:30-144  13.2 

6  ワンピース #276   '06/9/10(日)  19:00-28  10.3 

5  ワンピース #275   '06/8/13(日)  19:00-28  8.4 

3  ワンピース #274   '06/8/6(日)    19:00-28  10.1

4  ワンピース #273   '06/7/30(日)  19:00-28  9.1 

4  ワンピース #272   '06/7/23(日)  19:00-28  9.4 

3  ワンピース #271   '06/7/9(日)    19:00-28  11.5 

3  ワンピース #270   '06/7/2(日)    19:00-28  11.1 

4  ワンピース #268,269  ６０分スペシャル  '06/6/25(日) 19:00-58  10.2 

4  ワンピース #267   '06/6/18(日)  19:00-28  10.6 

5  ワンピース #266   '06/6/11(日)  19:00-28  10.2 

5  ワンピース #265   '06/6/4(日)    19:00-28  10.5

6  ワンピース #264   '06/5/21(日)  19:00-28  9.2

5  ワンピース #263   '06/4/30(日)  19:00-28  11.1

5  ワンピース #262   '06/4/16(日)  19:00-28  9.9

-  ワンピース #261    '06/4/2(日)   20:20-54  13.9

6  ワンピース #260   '06/3/19(日)  19:00-28  8.7

6  ワンピース #259   '06/3/12(日)  19:00-28  9.7

5  ワンピース #258   '06/3/5(日)   19:00-28  11.4

3  ワンピース #257   '06/2/26(日)  19:00-28  10.9

3  ワンピース #256   '06/2/5(日)   19:00-28  11.3

3  ワンピース #255   '06/1/29(日)  19:00-28  11.3

3  ワンピース #254   '06/1/22(日)  19:00-28  10.7

10 ワンピース SP     新春！朝から超豪華アニメスペシャル・ワンピース名場面・ドラゴンボール最強への道  '06/1/3(火) 6:00-195  4.2

2  ワンピース Sp     スペシャル・とってもよくわかるルフィ大百科！  '05/12/30(金) 9:55-55  4.9

1  ワンピース SP#4   祝サザエさん生誕６０周年アニメスペシャル必見！ルフィ番外編＆サザエも新作４本超豪華  '05/12/18(日) 18:00-118 15.0

6  ワンピース #253   '05/12/11(日) 19:00-28  10.0

3  ワンピース #252   '05/12/4(日)  19:00-28  10.3

6  ワンピース #250,251  ６０分スペシャル！  '05/11/27(日) 19:00-58  9.8

5  ワンピース #249   '05/11/13(日) 19:00-28  11.7

3  ワンピース #248   '05/11/6(日)  19:00-28  11.2

3  ワンピース #247   '05/10/30(日) 19:00-28  13.3

1  ワンピース #246   サザエさん生誕６０周年結婚秘話など大公開！まる子両さんルフィもお祝いだよアニメＳＰ  '05/10/23(日) 18:00-174  16.4

6  ワンピース #245   '05/9/18(日)  19:00-28  10.0

3  ワンピース #244   '05/9/11(日)  19:00-28  12.6

5  ワンピース #243   '05/9/4(日)   19:00-28  10.2

3  ワンピース #242   '05/8/21(日)  19:00-28  10.4

4  ワンピース #241   '05/8/14(日)  19:00-28  9.9

5  ワンピース #240   '05/8/7(日)   19:00-28  8.7

5  ワンピース #239   '05/7/31(日)  19:00-28  9.1

7  ワンピース #238   '05/7/10(日)  19:00-28  10.2

4  ワンピース #237   '05/7/3(日)   19:00-28  11.6

4  ワンピース #236   '05/6/19(日)  19:00-28  11.9

2  ワンピース #235   '05/6/12(日)  19:00-28  12.0

6  ワンピース #234   '05/6/5(日)   19:00-28  10.0

4  ワンピース #233   '05/5/22(日)  19:00-28  12.2

5  ワンピース #232   '05/5/15(日)  19:00-28  11.4

6  ワンピース #231   '05/5/1(日)   19:00-28  11.0

4  ワンピース #230   '05/4/24(日)  19:00-28  13.2

4  ワンピース #229   '05/4/17(日)  19:00-28  12.5

-  ワンピース #227,228   '05/3/27(日)  19:00-28  10.4

6  ワンピース #226   '05/3/20(日)  19:00-28  10.5

7  ワンピース #225   '05/3/13(日)  19:00-28  10.5

6  ワンピース #224   '05/3/6(日)   19:00-28  11.5

5  ワンピース #223   '05/2/27(日)  19:00-28  10.9

6  ワンピース #222   '05/2/20(日)  19:00-28  10.9

6  ワンピース #221   '05/2/13(日)  19:00-28  10.6

6  ワンピース #220   '05/2/6(日)   19:00-28  11.2

7  ワンピース #219   '05/1/30(日)  19:00-28  10.9

5  ワンピース #218   '05/1/23(日)  19:00-28  11.9

3  ワンピース #217   '05/1/16(日)  19:00-28  11.8

4  ワンピース #215,216  お引越し１月から夜７時放送だッ！豪華２本立て拡大スペシャル  '05/1/9(日) 19:00-58  11.0



1  アニメ７ #214  大忘年会祭り！こち亀最終回！サザエまる子ルフィで両さん８年間ありがとうＳＰ  '04/12/19(日) 18:00-174  13.8

7  アニメ７ #213   '04/12/12(日)  19:00-58  11.4

6  アニメ７ #212   '04/12/5(日)   19:00-58  12.0

6  アニメ７ #211   '04/11/28(日)  19:00-58  12.4

7  アニメ７ #210   '04/11/21(日)  19:00-58  11.0

5  アニメ７ #209   '04/11/14(日)  19:00-58  13.2

5  アニメ７ #208   '04/11/7(日)   19:00-58  11.7

7  アニメ７ #207   '04/10/31(日)  19:00-58  10.8

4  アニメ７ #206   '04/10/10(日)  19:00-58  10.8

1  アニメ７ #204,205  も金メダル！まる子サザエと両さんルフィで世界イチＳＰ  '04/10/3(日) 18:00-174  15.2

5  アニメ７ #203   '04/9/19(日)   19:00-58  11.2

6  アニメ７ #202   '04/9/12(日)   19:00-58  11.1

8  アニメ７ #201   '04/9/5(日)    19:00-58  9.4


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

Ratings Part 3


*Spoiler*: __ 





7  アニメ７ #200   '04/8/8(日)    19:00-58  9.2

9  ワンピース #199   '04/7/18(日)  19:00-28  9.9

4  ワンピース #198   '04/7/11(日)  19:00-28  11.7

6  アニメ７ #197   '04/7/4(日)    19:00-58  10.4

3  アニメ７ #196   '04/6/20(日)   19:00-58  12.2

7  アニメ７ #195   '04/6/13(日)   19:00-58  10.0

4  アニメ７ #194   '04/6/6(日)    19:00-58  11.7

4  アニメ７ #193   '04/5/23(日)   19:00-58  12.0

5  アニメ７ #192   '04/5/9(日)    19:00-58  11.0

5  アニメ７ #191   '04/5/2(日)    19:00-58  10.2

7  アニメ７ #190   '04/4/25(日)   19:00-58  9.8

4  アニメ７ #189   '04/4/4(日)    19:00-58  12.3

1  ワンピース #187,188   '04/3/28(日) 18:00-174  13.7

6  ワンピース #186   '04/3/21(日)  19:30-28  11.3

7  ワンピース #185   '04/3/14(日)  19:30-28  9.9

5  ワンピース #184   '04/3/7(日)   19:30-28  11.9

7  ワンピース #183   '04/2/29(日)  19:30-28  11.4

6  ワンピース #182   '04/2/22(日)  19:30-28  11.9

7  ワンピース #181   '04/2/15(日)  19:30-28  11.8

5  ワンピース #180   '04/2/8(日)   19:30-28  12.8

7  ワンピース #179   '04/2/1(日)   19:30-28  12.4

6  ワンピース #178   '04/1/25(日)  19:30-28  11.6

5  ワンピース #177   '04/1/18(日)  19:30-28  12.4

4  ワンピース #176   '04/1/11(日)  19:30-28  10.7      

(TIME CHANGE from 7:30pm to 7pm)

5  ワンピース #175   '03/12/21(日) 19:00-30  11.6

2  ワンピース SP#3    まる子サザエと両さんルフィからクリスマスプレゼント冬休み直前アニメスペシャル!    '03/12/14(日) 18:00-174  15.0

2  ワンピース #174   '03/11/16(日) 19:00-30  13.8

2  ワンピース #173   '03/11/9(日)  19:00-30  14.3

3  ワンピース #172   '03/11/2(日)  19:00-30  12.4

8  ワンピース #171   '03/10/26(日) 19:30-28  10.4

3  ワンピース #169,170   '03/10/19(日) 19:00-114  12.4

7  ワンピース #168   '03/10/12(日) 19:30-28  8.9

4  ワンピース #167   '03/9/21(日)  19:30-28  13.2

5  ワンピース #166   '03/9/7(日)   19:30-28  12.4

5  ワンピース #165   '03/8/24(日)  19:30-28  10.7

5  ワンピース #164   '03/8/17(日)  19:30-28  12.9

6  ワンピース #163   '03/8/10(日)  19:30-28  10.2

9  ワンピース #162   '03/8/3(日)   19:30-28  10.0

8  ワンピース #161   '03/7/20(日)  19:30-28  10.1

6  ワンピース #160   '03/7/13(日)  19:30-28  12.6

7  ワンピース #159   '03/7/6(日)   19:30-28  12.4

5  ワンピース #158   '03/6/22(日)  19:30-28  12.9

6  ワンピース #157   '03/6/15(日)  19:30-28  11.9

4  ワンピース #156   '03/6/8(日)   19:30-28  12.8

6  ワンピース #155   '03/5/18(日)  19:30-28  13.6

5  ワンピース #154   '03/5/11(日)  19:30-28  12.6

4  ワンピース #153   '03/5/4(日)   19:30-28  12.1

5  ワンピース #152   '03/4/27(日)  19:30-28  13.9

5  ワンピース #151   '03/4/20(日)  19:30-28  14.2

6  ワンピース #150   '03/4/13(日)  19:30-28  13.4

3  ワンピース SP#2    両さん＆ルフィ今日は仲良くダブル特別版で迫力も２倍！春らんまんスペシャル         '03/4/6(日) 19:00-114  12.7

4  ワンピース #149   '03/3/23(日)  19:30-28  14.1

7  ワンピース #148   '03/3/16(日)  19:30-28  11.9

5  ワンピース #147   '03/3/9(日)   19:30-28  13.8

1  ワンピース #146   アニメでＨＡＰＰＹ！春休みはすぐそこまで来ている人気者大集合ＳＰ  '03/2/23(日) 18:00-174 19.1

4  ワンピース #145   '03/2/16(日)  19:30-28  13.6

4  ワンピース #144   '03/2/9(日)   19:30-28  13.9

5  ワンピース #143   '03/2/2(日)   19:30-28  14.3

5  ワンピース #142   '03/1/26(日)  19:30-28  14.0

5  ワンピース #141   '03/1/19(日)  19:30-28  13.3

4  ワンピース #140   '03/1/12(日)  19:30-28  10.7

1  ワンピース #139   お年玉を使わなくてもドキドキ夢いっぱい！衝撃と笑劇のお正月大アニメＳＨＯＷ！  '03/1/5(日) 18:00-174 16.2

-  ワンピース SP     映画　夢のサッカー王  '03/1/2(日)  11:43-50  -

3  ワンピース SP     大掃除終わったかあ両さん＆ルフィとまずは２時間アニメにどっぷりスペシャル  '02/12/29(日) 19:00-114  13.2

4  ワンピース #138   '02/12/22(日) 19:30-28  12.1

5  ワンピース #137   '02/12/15(日) 19:30-28  12.4

4  ワンピース #136   '02/12/8(日)  19:30-28  13.8

8  ワンピース #135   '02/12/1(日)  19:30-28  11.8

4  ワンピース #134   '02/11/24(日) 19:30-28  12.8

4  ワンピース #133   '02/11/17(日) 19:30-28  14.2

5  ワンピース #132   '02/11/10(日) 19:30-28  13.5

8  ワンピース #131   '02/11/3(日)  19:30-28  11.6

3  ワンピース #130   '02/10/27(日) 19:30-28  13.8

5  ワンピース #129   '02/10/20(日) 19:30-28  12.6

3  ワンピース #127,128   '02/10/6(日) 19:00-114  14.1

5  ワンピース #126   '02/9/15(日)  19:30-28  13.2

3  ワンピース #125   '02/9/8(日)   19:30-28  13.4

8  ワンピース #124   '02/9/1(日)   19:30-28  11.5

6  ワンピース #123   '02/8/25(日)  19:30-28  12.4

3  ワンピース #122   '02/8/18(日)  19:30-28  12.9

7  ワンピース #121   '02/8/11(日)  19:30-28  11.2

4  ワンピース #120   '02/8/4(日)   19:30-28  13.3

5  ワンピース #119   '02/7/21(日)  19:30-28  12.6

3  ワンピース #118   '02/7/14(日)  19:30-28  14.1

6  ワンピース #117   '02/6/30(日)  19:30-28  11.7

3  ワンピース #116   '02/6/23(日)  19:30-28  13.6

6  ワンピース #115   '02/6/16(日)  19:30-28  11.3

3  ワンピース #114   '02/6/9(日)   19:30-30  16.0

3  ワンピース #113   '02/6/2(日)   19:30-28  13.4

4  ワンピース #112   '02/5/19(日)  19:30-28  14.4

6  ワンピース #111   '02/5/12(日)  19:30-28  13.7

4  ワンピース #110   '02/5/5(日)   19:30-28  11.4

5  ワンピース #109   '02/4/28(日)  19:30-28  14.4

5  ワンピース #108   '02/4/21(日)  19:30-28  14.6

4  ワンピース #107   '02/4/14(日)  19:30-28  14.3

2  ワンピース SP     祝！入学＆進級！両さん＆ルフィも年をとる？新学年必勝虎の巻アニメ  '02/4/7(日) 19:00-114  15.1

6  ワンピース #106   '02/3/24(日)  19:30-28  14.2

5  ワンピース #105   '02/3/17(日)  19:30-28  14.3

8  ワンピース #104   '02/3/10(日)  19:30-28  13.8

2  ワンピース #103   '02/3/3(日)   19:30-28  15.2

3  ワンピース #102   '02/2/24(日)  19:30-28  16.4

7  ワンピース #101   '02/2/17(日)  19:30-28  13.9

5  ワンピース #100   '02/2/10(日)  19:30-28  13.6

5  ワンピース #099   '02/2/3(日)   19:30-28  16.7

6  ワンピース #098   '02/1/27(日)  19:30-28  15.7

4  ワンピース #097   '02/1/20(日)  19:30-28  14.6

3  ワンピース #096   '02/1/13(日)  19:30-28  15.6

1  ワンピース #095   '02/1/6(日) 18:00-174  19.1

4  ワンピース #094   '01/12/23(日) 19:30-28  14.0

4  ワンピース #093   '01/12/16(日) 19:30-28  14.3

3  ワンピース #091,092   '01/12/9(日) 19:00-114  16.3

3  ワンピース #090   '01/12/2(日)  19:30-28  15.6

4  ワンピース #089   '01/11/25(日) 19:30-28  15.8

5  ワンピース #088   '01/11/18(日) 19:30-28  15.3

6  ワンピース #087   '01/11/11(日) 19:30-28  14.8

6  ワンピース #086   '01/11/4(日)  19:30-28  16.0

5  ワンピース #085   '01/10/28(日) 19:30-28  15.2

6  ワンピース #084   '01/10/21(日) 19:30-28  14.5

2  ワンピース #082,083   '01/10/7(日) 19:00-114  13.5

5  ワンピース #081   '01/9/16(日)  19:30-28  15.5

4  ワンピース #080   '01/9/9(日)   19:30-28  16.1

5  ワンピース #079   '01/9/2(日)   19:30-28  13.1

3  ワンピース #078   '01/8/26(日)  19:30-28  15.6

2  ワンピース #076,077  '01/8/19(日) 19:00-114  14.9

6  ワンピース #075   '01/8/12(日)  19:30-28  12.8

3  ワンピース #074   '01/7/15(日)  19:30-28  15.6

-  ワンピース SP     夏休み直前アニメＳＰ・今夜は１時間まるごとゴムゴムのワンピースだ！  '01/7/1(日) 19:00-58  14.5

4  ワンピース #073   '01/6/24(日)  19:30-28  15.3

8  ワンピース #072   '01/6/17(日)  19:30-28  12.5

3  ワンピース #071   '01/6/3(日)   19:30-28  14.7

6  ワンピース #070   '01/5/27(日)  19:30-28  13.1

3  ワンピース #069   '01/5/20(日)  19:30-28  15.8

3  ワンピース #068   '01/5/13(日)  19:30-28  14.6

4  ワンピース #067   '01/4/29(日)  19:30-28  15.0

6  ワンピース #066   '01/4/22(日)  19:30-28  14.1

2  ワンピース #064,065  ！今夜からゴムゴムの日曜放送だＳＰ '01/4/15(日) 19:00-58  17.2 

(DAY CHANGE from Wednesday to Sunday)

6  ワンピース #062,063  ４月から放送曜日が変わるけど絶対見てねスペシャル  '01/3/21(水) 19:00-60  13.7

4  ワンピース #061   '01/3/7(水)   19:00-30  16.0

4  ワンピース #060   '01/2/28(水)  19:00-30  16.3

5  ワンピース #058,059  ６０分ＳＰ  '01/2/21(水) 19:00-60  16.6

8  ワンピース #057   '01/2/7(水)   19:00-30  14.6

6  ワンピース #056   '01/1/31(水)  19:00-30  14.7

7  ワンピース #055   '01/1/24(水)  19:00-30  15.3

8  ワンピース #054   '01/1/17(水)  19:00-30  14.1

6  ワンピース #053   '01/1/10(水)  19:00-30  14.1

7  ワンピース SP#1    ＴＶオリジナル版！年末拡大ＳＰ  '00/12/20(水) 19:00-60  13.8

5  ワンピース #052   '00/12/13(水) 19:00-30  14.7

6  ワンピース #051   '00/12/6(水)  19:00-30  14.0

5  ワンピース #050   '00/11/29(水) 19:00-30  15.2

5  ワンピース #048,049  ６０分！拡大スペシャル  '00/11/22(水) 19:00-60  15.7

8  ワンピース #047   '00/11/8(水)  19:00-30  13.5

6  ワンピース #046   '00/11/1(水)  19:00-30  14.4

6  ワンピース #045   '00/10/25(水) 19:00-30  13.6

5  ワンピース #044   '00/10/11(水) 19:00-30  13.2

2  ワンピース #042,043  秋の拡大６０分スペシャル  '00/9/27(水) 19:00-60  15.0

4  ワンピース #041   '00/9/13(水)  19:00-30  13.6

8  ワンピース #040   '00/9/6(水)   19:00-30  13.6

5  ワンピース #039   '00/8/30(水)  19:00-30  14.4

3  ワンピース #038   '00/8/23(水)  19:00-30  13.6

5  ワンピース #037   '00/8/16(水)  19:00-30  11.4

5  ワンピース #036   '00/8/9(水)   19:00-30  12.2

6  ワンピース #035   '00/8/2(水)   19:00-30  11.5

5  ワンピース #034   '00/7/26(水)  19:00-30  12.7

2  ワンピース #032,033  夏の６０分拡大スペシャル  '00/7/19(水) 19:00-60  13.1

8  ワンピース #031   '00/7/12(水)  19:00-30  11.5

6  ワンピース #030   '00/6/28(水)  19:00-30  13.2

10 ワンピース #029   '00/6/21(水)  19:00-30  10.6

9  ワンピース #028   '00/6/7(水)   19:00-30  12.1

3  ワンピース #027   '00/5/31(水)  19:00-30  14.2

7  ワンピース #026   '00/5/24(水)  19:00-30  13.1

5  ワンピース #025   '00/5/17(水)  19:00-30  13.7

8  ワンピース #024   '00/5/10(水)  19:00-30  11.9

-  ワンピース #023   '00/5/3(水)   19:00-30  -

8  ワンピース #022   '00/04/26(水) 19:00-30  12.2

3  ワンピース #020,021  ６０分拡大版スペシャル  '00/4/12(水) 19:00-60  15.0

4  ワンピース #019   '00/3/22(水)  19:00-30  14.3

9  ワンピース #018   '00/3/15(水)  19:00-30  12.0

9  ワンピース #017   '00/3/8(水)   19:00-30  14.1

8  ワンピース #016   '00/3/1(水)   19:00-30  13.9

6  ワンピース #015   '00/2/23(水)  19:00-30  14.4

10 ワンピース #014   '00 2/16(水)  19:00-30  12.8

7  ワンピース #013   '00 2/9(水)   19:00-30  14.7

9  ワンピース #012   '00 2/2(水)   19:00-30  13.2

8  ワンピース #011   '00 1/26(水)  19:00-30  12.1

9  ワンピース #010   '00 1/19(水)  19:00-30  12.7

8  ワンピース #009   '00 1/12(水)  19:00-30  11.4

1  ワンピース #006,007,008 スペシャル  '99 12/29(水) 18:30-84  12.3

4  ワンピース SP     緊急企画海賊王になる男ルフィ完全攻略法  '99 12/22(水) 19:00-30  11.3

8  ワンピース #005   '99 12/15(水) 19:00-30  13.5

9  ワンピース #004   '99 12/8(水)  19:00-30  12.9

7  ワンピース #003   '99 11/24(水) 19:00-30  13.3

9  ワンピース #002   '99 11/17(水) 19:00-30  11.7

6  ワンピース #001   '99 10/20(水) 19:00-30  12.4

-------------------------------------


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

New Animation Directors


*Spoiler*: __ 





469 - Masayuki Takagi
468 - Shigefumi Shingaki
467 - Atsuko Kawamura
466 - Kenji Yokoyama
465 - Takeo Ide
464 - Katsumi Ishizuka
463 - Masahiro Shimanuki
462 - Megumi Yamashita
461 - Yukiko Nakatani
460 - Toshio Deguchi
459 - Kenji Yokoyama
458 - Masayuki Takagi
457 - Katsumi Ishizuka
456 - Shigefumi Shingaki
455 - Naoki Tate
454 - Atsuko Kawamura
453 - Takeo Ide
452 - Toshio Deguchi
451 - Megumi Yamashita
450 - Kenji Yokoyama
449 - Masayuki Takagi
448 - Naoki Tate 
447 - Katsumi Ishizuka
446 - Toshio Deguchi
445 - Takeo Ide
444 - Atsuko Kawamura
443 - Kenji Yokoyama
442 - Yukiko Nakatani
441 - Masayuki Takagi
440 - Megumi Yamashita
439 - Naoki Tate 
438 - Toshio Deguchi
437 - Katsumi Ishizuka
436 - Shigefumi Shingaki
435 - Kenji Yokoyama
434 - Takeo Ide
433 - Atsuko Kawamura
432 - Masayuki Takagi
431 - Yukiko Nakatani
430 - Megumi Yamashita
429 - Naoki Tate 
428 - Toshio Deguchi
427 - Kenji Yokoyama
426 - Shigefumi Shingaki
425 - Yukiko Nakatani
424 - Atsuko Kawamura
423 - Masayuki Takagi
422 - Toshio Deguchi
421 - Kenji Yokoyama
420 - Naoki Tate
419 - Katsumi Ishizuka
418 - Kazuya Hisada
417 - Shigefumi Shingaki
416 - Toshio Deguchi
415 - Masayuki Takagi
414 - Kenji Yokoyama
413 - Yukiko Nakatani
412 - Kazuya Hisada
411 - Naoki Tate
410 - Shigefumi Shingaki
409 - Takeo Ide
408 - Toshio Deguchi
407 - Masahiro Shimanuki
406 - Kenji Yokoyama
405 - Masayuki Takagi
404 - Naoki Tate
403 - Shigefumi Shingaki
402 - Takeo Ide
401 - Katsumi Ishizuka
400 - Kenji Yokoyama
399 - Masahiro Shimanuki
398 - Masayuki Fujita
397 - Masayuki Takagi
396 - Naoki Tate
395 - Shigefumi Shingaki
394 - Yukiko Nakatani
393 - Kazuya Hisada
392 - Takeo Ide
391 - Kenji Yokoyama
390 - Masahiro Shimanuki
389 - Masayuki Takagi
388 - Naoki Tate
387 - Shigefumi Shingaki
386 - Masayuki Fujita
385 - Kazuya Hisada
384 - Kenji Yokoyama
383 - Yukiko Nakatani
382 - Takeo Ide
381 - Masahiro Shimanuki
380 - Masayuki Takagi
379 - Naoki Murakami
378 - Naoki Tate
377 - Eisaku Inoue
376 - Kenji Yokoyama
375 - Masayuki Fujita
374 - Kazuya Hisada
373 - Takeo Ide
372 - Masayuki Fujita
371 - Naoki Murakami
370 - Masayuki Takagi
369 - Naoki Tate
368 - Kenji Yokoyama
367 - Eisaku Inoue
366 - Kazuya Hisada
365 - Masayuki Fujita
364 - Naoki Murakami
363 - Masayuki Takagi
362 - Takeo Ide
361 - Naoki Tate
360 - Kenji Yokoyama
359 - Masahiro Shimanuki
358 - Masayuki Fujita
357 - Eisaku Inoue
356 - Kazuya Hisada
355 - Masayuki Takagi
354 - Kenji Yokoyama
353 - Katsumi Ishizuka \ Kazuya Hisada \ Kenji  Matsuoka
352 - Masayuki Fujita
351 - Takeo Ide
350 - Kenji Yokoyama
349 - Naoki Murakami
348 - Kazuya Hisada
347 - Eisaku Inoue
346 - Masayuki Takagi
345 - Masayuki Fujita
344 - Takeo Ide
343 - Kenji Yokoyama
342 - Katsumi Ishizuka
341 - Naoki Murakami
340 - Masayuki Takagi
339 - Masayuki Fujita
338 - Kazuya Hisada
337 - Takeo Ide
336 - Eisaku Inoue
335 - Kenji Yokoyama
334 - Masayuki Fujita
333 - Naoki Murakami
332 - Masayuki Takagi
331 - Masahiro Shimanuki
330 - Masayuki Fujita
329 - Takeo Ide
328 - Kazuya Hisada
327 - Kenji Yokoyama
326 - Naoki Tate / Naoki Murakami
325 - Eisaku Inoue
324 - Masayuki Takagi
323 - Masahiro Shimanuki
322 - Takeo Ide
321 - Kazuya Hisada
320 - Kenji Yokoyama
319 - Naoki Tate
318 - Kazuyuki Igai
317 - Kenji Yokoyama / Takeo Ide / Masahiro Shimanuki / Katsumi Ishizuka
316 - Masayuki Takagi
315 - Masahiro Shimanuki
314 - Takeo Ide
313 - Kenji Yokoyama
312 - Eisaku Inoue
311 - Naoki Tate
310 - Kazuya Hisada
309 - Katsumi Ishizuka / Naoki Tate
308 - Masayuki Takagi
307 - Takeo Ide
306 - Kazuyuki Igai
305 - Kenji Yokoyama
304 - Naoki Tate
303 - Kazuya Hisada / Shinichi Suzuki
302 - Yukari Kobayashi / Shinichi Suzuki
301 - Masayuki Takagi
300 - Takeo Ide
299 - Kenji Yokoyama
298 - Katsumi Ishizuka
297 - Kazuya Hisada
296 - Takeo Ide
295 - Noboru Koizumi
294 - Masayuki Takagi
293 - Kenji Yokoyama
292 - Naoki Tate
291 - Kazuya Hisada
290 - Katsumi Ishizuka
289 - Naoki Tate
288 - Takeo Ide
287 - Masayuki Takagi
286 - Kenji Yokoyama
285 - Kazuya Hisada
284 - Eisaku Inoue
283 - Takeo Ide
282 - Noboru Koizumi
281 - Takeo Ide
280 - Naoki Tate
279 - Kazuya Hisada
278 - Naoki Tate
277 - Takeo Ide
276 - Masayuki Takagi
275 - Noboru Koizumi
274 - Kazuya Hisada
273 - Katsumi Ishizuka
272 - Kenji Yokoyama
271 - Naoki Tate
275 - Noboru Koizumi
274 - Kazuya Hisada
273 - Katsumi Ishizuka
272 - Kenji Yokoyama
271 - Naoki Tate 
270 - Takeo Ide
269 - Masayuki Takagi
268 - Kazuya Hisada
267 - Kenji Yokoyama
266 - Noboru Koizumi 
265 - Masayuki Takagi  
264 - Takeo Ide
263 - Katsumi Ishizuka 
262 - Kenji Yokoyama
261 - Kazuya Hisada 
260 - Masayuki Takagi
259 - Noboru Koizumi
258 - Kazuya Hisada
257 - Masayuki Takagi
256 - Takeo Ide
255 - Kenji Yokoyama
254 - Naoki Tate
253 - Kazuya Hisada
252 - Masayuki Takagi
251 - Takeo Ide
250 - Kenji Yokoyama
249 - Naoki Tate 
248 - Kazuya Hisada
247 - Takeo Ide
246 - Masayuki Takagi
245 - Kouji Sugimoto / Kiyoshi Matsushita
244 - Eisaku Inoue 
243 - Kazuya Hisada
242 - Kenji Yokoyama
241 - Masayuki Takagi
240 - Kazuya Hisada
239 - Naoki Tate 
238 - Yuji Kondou
237 - Eisaku Inoue
236 - Takeo Ide
235 - Masayuki Takagi
234 - Kenji Yokoyama
233 - Naoki Tate 
232 - Kazuya Hisada
231 - Yuji Kondou
230 - Takeo Ide
229 - Masayuki Takagi
228 - Naoki Tate 
227 - Kazuya Hisada
226 - Masayuki Takagi
225 - Naoki Tate 
224 - Kazuya Hisada
223 - Kenji Yokoyama
222 - Masayuki Takagi
221 - Takeo Ide
220 - Eisaku Inoue
219 - Naoki Tate
218 - Hideaki Maniwa
217 - Kenji Yokoyama
216 - Masayuki Takagi
215 - Kazuya Hisada
214 - Noboru Koizumi
213 - Takeo Ide
212 - Naoki Tate
211 - Hideaki Maniwa
210 - Masayuki Takagi
209 - Kenji Yokoyama
208 - Kazuya Hisada
207 - Takeo Ide
206 - Naoki Tate 
205 - Hideaki Maniwa
204 - Masayuki Takagi
203 - Takeo Ide
202 - Noboru Koizumi
201 - Kenji Yokoyama
200 - Kazuya Hisada
199 - Hideaki Maniwa
198 - Masayuki Takagi
197 - Naoki Tate
196 - Noboru Koizumi
195 - Kenji Yokoyama
194 - Kenji Yokoyama
193 - Hideaki Maniwa
192 - Kazuya Hisada
191 - Masayuki Takagi
190 - Naoki Tate
189 - Kazuya Hisada
188 - Yuuki Kinoshita
187 - Takeo Ide
186 - Masayuki Takagi
185 - Kenji Yokoyama
184 - Yuuki Kinoshita
183 - Kazuya Hisada
182 - Takeo Ide
181 - Naoki Tate
180 - Masayuki Takagi
179 - Kenji Yokoyama
178 - Yuuki Kinoshita
177 - Kazuya Hisada
176 - Takeo Ide
175 - Eisaku Inoue
174 - Naoki Tate
173 - Masayuki Takagi
172 - Kenji Yokoyama
171 - Noboru Koizumi
170 - Kazuya Hisada
169 - Yuuki Kinoshita
168 - Eisaku Inoue
167 - Takeo Ide
166 - Hideaki Maniwa
165 - Masayuki Takagi
164 - Kenji Yokoyama
163 - Yuuki Kinoshita
162 - Noboru Koizumi
161 - Kazuya Hisada
160 - Naoki Tate
159 - Takeo Ide
158 - Hideaki Maniwa
157 - Masayuki Takagi
156 - Kenji Yokoyama
155 - Yuuki Kinoshita
154 - Kazuya Hisada
153 - Naoki Tate
152 - Hideaki Maniwa
151 - Masayuki Takagi
150 - Kenji Yokoyama
149 - Yuuki Kinoshita
148 - Kazuya Hisada
147 - Naoki Tate
146 - Hideaki Maniwa
145 - Masayuki Takagi
144 - Takeo Ide
143 - Kenji Yokoyama
142 - Kazuya Hisada
141 - Naoki Tate
140 - Hideaki Maniwa
139 - Masayuki Takagi
138 - Takeo Ide
137 - Kenji Yokoyama
136 - Kazuya Hisada
135 - Naoki Tate
134 - Hideaki Maniwa
133 - Masayuki Takagi
132 - Takeo Ide
131 - Kenji Yokoyama
130 - Takayuki Shimura
129 - Kazuya Hisada
128 - Noboru Koizumi
127 - Masayuki Takagi
126 - Eisaku Inoue
125 - Hideaki Maniwa
124 - Takayuki Shimura
123 - Kenji Yokoyama
122 - Takeo Ide
121 - Natsuko Makiyo
120 - Kazuya Hisada
119 - Eisaku Inoue
118 - Masayuki Takagi
117 - Hideaki Maniwa
116 - Kenji Yokoyama
115 - Takeo Ide
114 - Noboru Koizumi
113 - Kazuya Hisada
112 - Naoki Tate / Masahiro Shimanuki
111 - Natsuko Makiyo
110 - Eisaku Inoue
109 - Masayuki Takagi
108 - Hideaki Maniwa
107 - Kenji Yokoyama
106 - Takeo Ide
105 - Naoki Tate / Masahiro Shimanuki
104 - Eisaku Inoue
103 - Masayuki Takagi
102 - Hideaki Maniwa
101 - Kenji Yokoyama
100 - Takeo Ide
099 - Eisaku Inoue
098 - Masayuki Takagi
097 - Kazuya Hisada
096 - Kenji Yokoyama
095 - Hideaki Maniwa
094 - Takeo Ide
093 - Eisaku Inoue
092 - Noboru Koizumi
091 - Kazuya Hisada
090 - Masayuki Takagi
089 - Kenji Yokoyama
088 - Hideaki Maniwa
087 - Takeo Ide
086 - Eisaku Inoue
085 - Noboru Koizumi
084 - Kazuya Hisada
083 - Masayuki Takagi
082 - Kenji Yokoyama
081 - Hideaki Maniwa
080 - Yuuji Hakamada
079 - Eisaku Inoue
078 - Noboru Koizumi
077 - Kazuya Hisada
076 - Masayuki Takagi
075 - Kenji Yokoyama
074 - Hideaki Maniwa
073 - Yuuji Hakamada
072 - Eisaku Inoue
071 - Takeo Ide
070 - Kazuya Hisada
069 - Masayuki Takagi
068 - Kenji Yokoyama
067 - Hideaki Maniwa
066 - Yuuji Hakamada
065 - Naoyoshi Yamamuro
064 - Kazuo Takigawa
063 - Kazuya Hisada
062 - Masayuki Takagi
061 - Kenji Yokoyama
060 - Hideaki Maniwa
059 - Yuuji Hakamada
058 - Naoyoshi Yamamuro
057 - Kazuo Takigawa
056 - Kazuya Hisada
055 - Masayuki Takagi
054 - Kenji Yokoyama
053 - Hideaki Maniwa
SP1 - Noboru Koizumi
052 - Yuuji Hakamada
051 - Kazuya Hisada
050 - Masayuki Takagi
049 - Naoyoshi Yamamuro
048 - Eisaku Inoue
047 - Kazuo Takigawa
046 - Kenji Yokoyama
045 - Hideaki Maniwa
044 - Yuuji Hakamada
043 - Kazuya Hisada
042 - Masayuki Takagi
041 - Eisaku Inoue
040 - Naoyoshi Yamamuro
039 - Kenji Yokoyama
038 - Yuuji Hakamada
037 - Hideaki Maniwa
036 - Kazuya Hisada
035 - Masayuki Takagi
034 - Kenji Yokoyama
033 - Eisaku Inoue
032 - Takeo Ide
031 - Yuuji Hakamada
030 - Noboru Koizumi
029 - Kazuya Hisada
028 - Masayuki Takagi
027 - Kenji Yokoyama
026 - Eisaku Inoue
025 - Takeo Ide
024 - Yuuji Hakamada
023 - Noboru Koizumi
022 - Kazuya Hisada
021 - Masayuki Takagi
020 - Kenji Yokoyama
019 - Eisaku Inoue
018 - Naoyoshi Yamamuro
017 - Yuuji Hakamada
016 - Noboru Koizumi
015 - Masayuki Takagi
014 - Eisaku Inoue
013 - Kenji Yokoyama
012 - Takeo Ide
011 - Yuuji Hakamada
010 - Masayuki Takagi
009 - Eisaku Inoue
008 - Kenji Yokoyama
007 - Kazuya Hisada
006 - Takeo Ide
005 - Yuuji Hakamada
004 - Masayuki Takagi
003 - Kenji Yokoyama
002 - Eisaku Inoue
001 - Kazuya Hisada





The starting of HD is from 207.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 9, 2008)

Best Animators


*Spoiler*: __ 




==================================================
==================================================

*Yoshikazu Tomita [冨田与四一]*

-Belongs to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator in 1st One Piece Movie.
-Animator in Episodes (336, 347, 357, 367, 377, 395).

*Notes:*
-High level of shading details.
-Very Dynamic action scenes.
-Amazing Visual Effects.
-Very similar to Oda's art.
-Worked under Eisaku Inoue.
-Likes to add a round light spot on the face, and Glistening skin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zdc1ewiJVs[/YOUTUBE]



==================================================
==================================================

*Kenichi Fujisawa [藤沢研一]*

*Works:*
-Animator in Episodes (330, 334, 339, 345, 352, 365, 375, 383, 386, 394, 398, 413, 431).

*Notes:*
-He uses thick lines, and wavy lines in action or any fast movement. 
-Sometimes during fast movements he usually doesn't draw the outline at some parts and leaves a trail of whatever is moving.
-Dynamic action, with fluid animation.
-Awesome action scenes with nice choreography (Although this depends on the Animation Director as well)
-He worked under Fujita for many episodes yet we couldn't see his potential, then he moved under Nakatani and now his scenes are some of the top animated scenes. Explains what I was trying to say about episdoe 433, if Tomita worked under a better supervisor, we would have seen even a better performance from him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbOEn__d3vA[/YOUTUBE]



==================================================
==================================================

*Naotoshi Shida [志田直俊]*

-Belongs to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator in 2nd One Piece Movie.
-Storyboard (304, 318, 329, 338, 344,　353, 360, 365).
-Animator (304, 367,　395,　404,　OP11).

*Notes:*
-Very fluid Action Scenes.
-Amazing Visual Effects.
-Solid Art.
-Very High Frame Rate.
-Worked under Eisaku Inoue and Naoki Tate.
-Most of his scenes include flying or running sequences.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuQ8JCVxyw0[/YOUTUBE]




==================================================
==================================================

*Ryou Ōnishi [大西　亮]*

-Belongs to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (292,　322,　328,　337,　342,　344,　347,　357,　362,　373,　382,　385,　387,　392,　395,　401,　405,　OP11, OP12).

*Notes:*
-Bouncy Animation with realistic movement.
-Solid Art and Animation.
-Worked under many supervisors, but Mostly Takeo Ide.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQ4WYeDm-A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK5iwqkQvR8[/YOUTUBE]

==================================================
==================================================

*Hiroki Harada [原田大基]*

-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (357,　370).

*Notes:*
-Very Dynamic action scenes.
-Expressive Art and Animation.
-Worked under Eisaku Inoue and Masayuki Takagi.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLANrbeBuno[/YOUTUBE]




==================================================
==================================================

*Kenji Kuroyanagi [黒柳　賢治]*

-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (349,　363, 412, 420, 426).
-Animator (Movie 6).
-Assistant Animation Director (Movie 2).

*Notes:*
-Nice smooth animation.
-Great Art .
-Worked under Naoki Tate and 2 other bad supervisors.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft4K8g5dhyw[/YOUTUBE]


==================================================
==================================================

*Naoki Tate [舘 直樹]*

-Belongs to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animation Director (105,　112,　135,　147,　153,　160,　174,　181,　190,　197,　206, 212,　219,　225,　 228,　233,　239,　249,　254,　271,　278,　289,　291,　304,　309,　311,　319,　326,　361,　369,　378,　388,　396,　404,　411,　420,　429).
-Animator (1, 7, 16, 22, 29, 36, 43, 51, 56, 63, 65, 70, 77, 84, 91, 97, 105, 112, 122, 126, 135, 141, 147, 153, 160, 174, 200, 206, 211, 212, 222, 239, 261, 265, 268, 275, 280, 289, 304, 311, 319,　319,　326,　361,　369,　378,　388,　396,　404,　411,　420,　429, OP11, OP12).

*Notes:*
-Very Dynamic action scenes.
-Expressive Art and Animation.
-Works in his own episodes and rarely under some other supervisor.
-He have animating One Piece since Episode 1.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwL840G_KIo[/YOUTUBE]

==================================================
==================================================

*Katsumi Ishizuka [石塚勝海]*

Full info coming soon. Here is his works for now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib5kRJTBQh4[/YOUTUBE]

==================================================
==================================================

*Gorai Takayuki[牛来隆行]*

385: (12:30 - 13:50)

==================================================
==================================================

*Sushio [すしお]*

-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (Movie 2,　Movie 6, 256).
-Animation Director (Movie 6).
-Character Design (Movie 6).

*Notes:*
-Very Dynamic action scenes.
-Amazing Art and Animation.
-Considered one of the top Japanese Animators.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTTxV8s9D58[/YOUTUBE]



==================================================
==================================================

*Hisashi Mori [森久司]*

-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (Movie 6,　Movie 9).

*Notes:*
-Very Dynamic action scenes.
-Amazing Animation.
-His scenes have sketchy style.
-Considered one of the top Japanese Animators.



==================================================
==================================================

*Norio Matsumoto [松本憲生]*

-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (Movie 6).

*Notes:*
-Extremely Dynamic action scenes.
-Amazing Animation and expressions.
-His scenes are extremely fluid and Action oriented.
-Considered one of the top Japanese Animators.



==================================================
==================================================

*Tatsuzou Nishida [西田達三]*
-Doesn't belong to Toei Animation

*Works:*
-Animator (Movie 5, Movie 6, Movie 9).
-Animation Assistant (Movie 4).
-Assistant Animation Director (Movie 8).

*Notes:*
-Extremely Dynamic action scenes.
-Amazing Animation and expressions.
-His scenes are extremely fluid and Action oriented.
-Considered one of the top Japanese Animators.



==================================================
==================================================


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2008)

Who makes it look like that?


*Spoiler*: __ 




As most viewers have noticed, the quality of One Piece anime varies, not only from arc to arc, but from episode to episode. As a weekly anime OP faces a pretty tight production schedule, so different staff are used to produce any given episode. While many staff stay the same, like the character designer or the music coordinator, some change. But actually, most of these staff changes, from the key-animators to the touch-up artists and even the episode director or character designer, don't affect the look or character design nearly as much as the *animation supervisor*. There are distinct styles of animation/character design in OP anime and those styles are, for the most part, dependent on who the animation supervisor is on a given episode.

First, here's a little English OP anime staff guide to show who has what job as seen in the credits.


Some episodes look great and some episodes look so-so to downright terrible sometimes. But even the great looking episodes have various styles. Below is a breakdown of some of the better animation supervisors responsible for giving us some excellent animation. They often have worked on some of the movies, bringing that style to the TV show which makes it easy to tell the difference, as a result. In this thread we often say an episode has a Movie 7(M7) style or a Movie 5(M5) style, for example. For a while, some episodes were referred to as Movie 6 style, but they're now called Movie 9 style as the animation director actually worked on M9. But they're almost the same style, so it doesn't matter that much. You can click on the highlighted episodes listed below to see screencaps.


Different supervisors comparison:


===================================================
===================================================

舘直樹 - *Naoki Tate*/Movie 9 animation director-character design. Very dynamic action sequences and choreography. Character design is much more expressive than usual. [10\10]

#233,239,w/Takeo Ide,-,292,-,,,...

===================================================
===================================================

*Eisuku Inoue*/Movie 7 animation director-character design. Often comes close to Eiichiro Oda's style. Episodes usually have great shading and very good action. Also known for his well endowed female characters. [10\10]

#237,244,,,,-,-,--...

===================================================
===================================================

*Katsumi Ishizuka*. General movie style similar to M4,5. Very solid art and animation. [10\10]

#-,,-,--,--...

===================================================
===================================================

*Noboru Koizumi*. General movie style similar to M4. Very solid art and animation, very close style to Katsumi Ishizuka.
[10\10]


===================================================
===================================================

==================================
My personnel rating for each supervisor:
(List updated according to the latest Impel Down Arc) 

Note: The ratings is the average of the overall quality of the Art and Animation in most of their episodes

*(A) List*
-Naoki Tate
-Katsumi Ishizuka
-Yukiko Nakatani 
-Eisaku Inoue
-Noboru Koizumi [MIA]
-Hideaki Maniwa [MIA][/COLOR]
------------------------------------------------------
*(B) List*
-Takeo Ide 
-Kazuya Hisada
-Shigefumi Shingaki
-Atsuko Kawamura
-Megumi Yamashita
-Masahiro Shimanuki
-Yuuji Hakamada [MIA]
------------------------------------------------------
*(C) List*
-Kenji Yokoyama
-Masayuki Takagi
-Toshio Deguchi
-Takigawa Kazuo [MIA]
-Makiyo Natsuko [MIA][/COLOR]
------------------------------------------------------
*(D) List*
-Masayuki Fujita [MIA]
-Naoki Murakami [MIA]
-Kazuyuki Igai [MIA]
------------------------------------------------------
*Under Review*
-

==================================`


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2008)

Filler List


*Spoiler*: __ 




*[54-60]* *Warship Island Arc* 

(a.k.a. *Apis arc*): comes between the East Blue and Baroque Works sagas. The Straw Hat Pirates attempt to help a mysterious girl named Apis and a "Thousand Year Dragon" named Ryuji, while combating the nefarious Erik and the Marines after the dragon. 

======================================

*[TV  Special 1 - Aired after Episode 53]* *Adventure in the Ocean's Navel* 

The Straw Hats encounter a city in the middle of a whirlpool, called the Ocean's Naval, that is being destroyed by giant monsters. These monsters supposedly protect a treasure capable of granting wishes, but in the process of defeating these guardians, the crew ends up releasing another evil. 

======================================

*[93, 98, 99, 101, 102*] *Random filler episodes related to the Arabasta Arc*

======================================

*[131-135]* *Post-Arabasta Arc* 

A series of character-centered episodes taking place immediately after the Arabasta Arc. 

======================================

*[136-138]* *Goat Island Arc* 

After the above arc, the Straw Hats meet an old man and his goats who supposedly have a great treasure, but the Marines are after his treasure too. 

======================================

*[139-143]* *Rainbow Mist Arc* 

After the above arc, the Straw Hats comes across an island under the control of a cruel former pirate and an old man trying to unlock the secrets of a space-time warp known as the Rainbow Mist. Things start to get complicated when Luffy and the others end up getting trapped in the Rainbow Mist, however. 

======================================

*[TV Special 2 -Aired after Episode 149]* *Open Upon the Great Sea! A Father's Huge, HUGE Dream!*

The crew comes across three children and two adults, posing as a family. As it turns out, the oldest child knows the location of a great treasure discovered by her late father, and they are on the run from a pirate with a dangerous ability. 

======================================
*
[TV Special 3 -Aired after Episode 174]* *Protect! The Last Great Performance* 

It is the last performance of a great actor and playwright, but several actors suddenly quit. Luckily, the Straw Hats offer to take their place. However, the quitting actors turns out to be more than a coincidence when they meet a Marine with a grudge against the playwright. 

======================================

*[196-206]* *G8 Arc* *(Recommended)*

Comes after the end of the Jaya/Skypiea saga. Instead of splashing down in open sea, the Going Merry is trapped within the enclosed and heavily fortified waters of a Marines base, where the crew must scatter to survive before attempting to retake their ship and escape.

======================================

*[213-216]* *Random filler related to the Davy Back Fight Arc*

======================================

*[220-224]* *Ocean's Dream Arc* 

Follows the Long Ring Long Land/Davy Back Fight arc and precedes the crew's arrival at Water Seven. The crew loses its memory and has to get it back before they can continue. It is notable in that it is the only non-manga storyline thus far to be based on a One Piece video game (_Ocean's Dream_, released for the Sony PlayStation in 2003). 

======================================

*[225-226]* *Foxy's Return Arc* 

Immediately after the Ocean's Dream Arc is this two-episode short filler arc describing what became of the defeated Foxy and his crew following the Davy Back Fight. After the arc's end there is a short transition to the meeting with Aokiji, handled differently in the manga. 

======================================

*[TV Special 4 -Aired after Episode 253]* *The Detective Memoirs of Chief Straw Hat Luffy*

In an alternate reality world that takes place in 19th century Japan, Luffy acts as a member of the secret police. This is made up of two adventures. In the first, Buggy makes trouble in the town. In the second, a mysterious girl named Vivi appears. This special contains several cameos from characters throughout the entire series. As of episode 424 there are now seven episodes in this special. 

======================================

*[279-283]* *Enies Lobby Straw Hat Crew Recap* 

A series of episodes recapping each Straw Hat's (and some others') past, taking place as they jump into the waterfall of Enies Lobby. 

======================================

*[291, 292, 303]* *Special Historical Arc*

In an alternate reality world that takes place in 19th century Japan, Luffy acts as a member of the secret police.

======================================

*[317-319]* *Random Post Enies Lobby filler episodes*

======================================

*[326-335]* *Ice Hunter Arc* 

After the Enies Lobby arc, the _Sunny_ falls into a dangerous trap on an ice island. Ambushed by the world's greatest bounty hunters, the diabolical Achino Family, the Straw Hats' Jolly Roger is taken and they team up with the Phoenix Pirates, also victims of the Achinos, to get it back. 

======================================

*[336*] *Chopper Man Special*

Chopper Man and Namifia are low on money! Dr. Usodabada constructs a plan to bring down Chopper Man while collecting fame for himself and a new crew to replace his non helpful duo - Sanjilops and Zorogilla.

======================================

*[382-384]* *Spa Island Arc* 

After the Thriller Bark arc, the crew lands on Spa Island, an island dedicated to relaxation. However, once they meet a pair of sisters searching for their father's dream, a series of events unfold that turn the island of relaxation into the island of destruction. The last episode of this arc is about Brook and how he's adjusting to the crew. 

======================================

*[406-407]* *Special Historical Arc*

In an alternate reality world that takes place in 19th century Japan, Luffy acts as a member of the secret police.

======================================

*[426-429]* *Specials Connected to Movie 10*

A special anime-only arc (consisting of four episodes) was made which will follow into the movie afterwards.

======================================
*
Movies

* *Movies 1-7 are filler. 

---------------------

Movie 8* is an abridged retelling of the Arabasta arc.

---------------------

*Movie 9 *is a remake of the Drum Island arc (essentially a "what if" story), with  and  featured as being with the crew and the  as the ship. 

---------------------
*
Movie 10 *is written by the series creator *Eiichiro Oda* himself. Until now it's unclear if this movie is directly related to the current story or the time at which it occurred.  But Judging from Volume 0, this movie is Semi-Canon.

 ======================================

*OVA*

*Defeat the Pirate Ganzack!* 

Was the premiere of pre-One Piece OVA.

------------------------

*Romance Dawn OVA* 

The Romance Dawn anime remake retells the story of Romance Dawn V.1. This remake occurs after the Thriller Bark Arc and before the Sabaody Archipelago arc in the anime series.

======================================


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2008)

Animation Directors Master List (Part 1)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*The Veterans:*

*Noburu Koizumi* (16, 23, 30, TV Special 1, 78, 85, 92, 114, 128, 162, 171, 196, 202, 214, 259, 266, 275, 281, 295, Movies 3, 4, 5, Possibly Openings 1-5, ED 1-5, 8, 12, 13)
- Responsible for initially translating Oda’s work into anime form. Basically the “poster boy” for the early anime and the first 5 movies.

*Hideaki Maniwa* (37, 45, 53, 60, 67, 74, 81, 88, 95, 102, 108, 117, 125, 135, 140, 146, 152, 158, 166, 193, 199, 205, 211, 218, Possibly ED 7, 9, 10, 11, 14)- Similar to Koizumi’s work but the designs are slightly more angular and the faces are slightly wider.
*
Yuji Hakamada* (5, 11, 17, 24, 31, 38, 44, 52, 59, 66, 73, 80)- Good quality first episode then art downgraded.

*Naoyoshi Yamamuro* (18, 40, 49, 58, 65)- Started off unremarkable but improved tremendously.

*Kazuo Takigawa* (47, 57, 64)- Watered down Inoue and Koizumi. Gives characters a thicker top eyelid.


*The Draftees*:

*Natsuko Makiyo *(111,121)-First episode good, second one not so much. Alabasta-draftee.

*Takayaki Shimura* (124, 130)- Seems to have a slightly Americanized style when drawing Luffy. Alabasta-draftee.

*Yuki Kinoshita* (155, 163, 169, 178, 184, 188)- Would be average if it wasn’t for episode 188 which looks very high quality and Tate-ish. Skypiea-draftee.

*Yuji Kondo* (238)- WHY DIDN’T YOU STAY?! Water 7-draftee.

*Koji Sugimoto and Kiyoshi Matsushita* (245)- Watered down version of Tate and Hisada. Water 7-draftee.

*Yukari Kobayashi*  (302 (w. Shinichi Suzuki) )- Meh. Enies Lobby-draftee.

*Shinichi Suzuki* (302 (w. Yukari Kobayashi), 303 (w. Kazuya Hisada))- Meh. Enies Lobby and Spring Special- draftee.


*The Masters:*

*Eisaku Inoue* (2, 9, 14, 19, 26, 33, 41, 48, 72, 79, 86, 93, 99, 104, 110, 119, 126, 168, 175, 220, 237, 244, 284, 312, 325, 336, 357, 367, 377, Movies 2,7,8, Running Past Entire Cast Portion of OP 10 "We Are")- Excellent animation. Takes the most after Oda Eichiro. Animation has a theatrical quality too it. Currently One Piece’s “poster boy”.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread 





*Naoki Tate* (105 (w. Masahiro Shimanuki), 112 (w. Masahiro Shimanuki), 135, 141, 147, 153, 160, 174, 181, 190, 197, 206, 212, 219, 225, 228, 233, 239, 249, 254, 261 (Zoro vs. T-Bone sequence), 265 (towards end), 271, 277-278 (w. Takeo Ide), 289, 292, 304, 309 (w. Katsumi Ishizuka), 311, 319, 326 (w. Naoki Murakami), 361, 369, 378, 388, 396, 396, 404, 411, 420, Movie 9)- Second great animator. Focus is more on moving animation and fluidity. Similar to Movie 6 style.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread
Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread 




*Katsumi Ishizuka* (263, 273, 290, 298, 309 (w. Naoki Tate), 317 (w. Kenji Yokoyama, Takeo Ide, Masahiro Shimanuki), 342, 353, 401, 419)-Seems to have inherited Kozumi’s will. Nose shadows.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Bleach Tournament Battledome Information Thread Link removed Link removed 





*The Good:*

*Takeo Ide* (6, 12, 25, 32, 71,87, 94, 100, 106, 115, 122, 132, 138, 144, 159, 167, 176, 182, 187, 203, 207, 213, 221, 230, 236, 247, 251, 256, 264, 270, 277+278 (w. Naoki Tate), 283, 288, 296, 300, 307, 314, 317 (w. Kenji Yokoyama, Masahiro Shimanuki, Katsumi Ishizuka), 322, 329, 337, 344, 351, 362, 373, 382, 392, 402, 409)- Overall okay.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed 




*Kazuya Hisada* (1, 7, 22, 29, 36, 43, 51, 56, 63, 70, 77, 84, 91, 97, 113, 120, 129, 136, 142, 148, 154, 161, 170, 177, 183, 189, 200, 208, 215, 224, 227, 232, 240, 243, 248, 253, 258, 261, 268, 274, 285, 291, 297, 303 (w. Shinichi Suzuki), 310, 321, 328, 338, 348, 356, 366, 374, 385, 393, 412, 418, Movie 1, Possibly ED 15)- Overall good designs that tend to look more Koizumi-ish. Consistent and clean art work but nothing above average.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed 




*Masayuki Takagi* (4, 10, 15, 21, 28, 35, 42, 50, 55, 62, 69, 76, 83, 90, 98, 103, 109, 118, 127, 133, 139, 145, 151, 157, 165, 173, 180, 186, 191, 198, 204, 210, 216, 222, 229, 235, 241, 246, 252, 257, 260, 265 (most of it), 269, 276, 287, 294, 301, 308, 316, 324, 332, 340, 346, 355, 363, 370, 380, 389, 397, 405, 415)- Good animator but has a slightly inconsistent nature depending on the episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed 
Link removed
Link removed 
Link removed
Link removed 
Link removed 





*Masahiro Shimanuki* (105 (w. Naoki Tate), 112 (w. Naoki Tate), 315, 317 (w. Kenji Yokoyama, Takeo Ide, Katsumi Ishizuka), 323, 331, 359, 381, 390, 399, 407) Overall good. Takes after Ishizuka.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2008)

Animation Directors Master List (Part 2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*The Newbies:*

*Masayuki Fujita*  (330, 339, 358, 365, 372, 375, 386, 398)- Overall Average but in a good way.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed 





*Yukiko Nakatani* (384,394,413)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed  





*Shigefumi Shingaki* (387, 395, 403, 410, 417)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed 




*Naoki Murakami* (326 (w. Naoki Tate), 333, 341, 349, 364, 379)-Overall good but has yet to stick out. Takes after Ide’s style.



*Toshio Deguchi* (408, 416)- Takes after the manga art pretty well. Good job on his first outting.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed 






*The Average:*

*Kenji Yokoyama* (3, 8, 13, 20, 27, 34, 39, 46, 54, 61, 68, 75, 82, 89, 96, 101, 107, 116, 123, 131, 137, 143, 150, 156, 164, 172, 179, 185, 194, 195, 201, 209, 217, 223, 234, 242, 250, 255, 262, 267, 272, 286, 299, 305, 313, 317 (w. Takeo Ide, Masahiro Shimanuki, Katsumi Ishida), 320, 327, 335, 343, 350, 354, 360, 368, 376, 384, 391, 400, 406, 414)- Despite being with the series since the beginning has some lackluster character art.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed Link removed


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 4, 2008)

DVD Sales


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sales figures are tabulated and announced by Oricon. Numbers adjacent to title are average sales. 

Titles listed in blue font denote simultaneous or overlapping Blu-ray release.


*2001*
====

ONE PIECE *3,844 (15, not including movie) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2001/02/21 *7,158 piece 1 (Four episodes up to piece 14)
2001/02/21 *6,735 piece 2
2001/03/22 *3,482 piece 3
2001/04/18 *3,294 piece 4
2001/05/23 *4,005 piece 5
2001/06/20 *5,267 piece 6
2001/07/18 *3,508 piece 7
2001/08/22 *3,608 piece 8
2001/09/19 *2,658 piece 9
2001/10/24 *3,582 piece 10
2001/11/21 *3,398 piece 11
2001/12/19 *3,738 piece 12
2002/01/17 *2,615 piece 13
2002/02/14 *2,030 piece 14
2002/03/20 *2,594 piece 15 (Five episodes)
2009/11/21 ***252 Gekijouban ONE PIECE (Movie)

ONE PIECE: Nejimaki-jima no Bouken (Movie) *4,461+***261=*4,722 (Toei Animation)
2001/10/21 *4,461
2009/11/21 ***261



*2002*
====

ONE PIECE 2nd Season *2,937 (5) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2002/04/03 *2,234 Grand Line Totsunyuu-hen piece 1 (Three episodes up to piece 4)
2002/05/02 *3,841 Grand Line Totsunyuu-hen piece 2
2002/06/05 *2,816 Grand Line Totsunyuu-hen piece 3
2002/07/03 *2,861 Grand Line Totsunyuu-hen piece 4
2002/08/07 *2,935 Grand Line Totsunyuu-hen piece 5 (Four episodes)

ONE PIECE 3rd Season *3,028 (5) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2002/09/04 *2,729 Chopper Toujou Fuyushima-hen piece 1 (Three episodes up to piece 5)
2002/10/02 *3,199 Chopper Toujou Fuyushima-hen piece 2
2002/11/07 *3,160 Chopper Toujou Fuyushima-hen piece 3
2002/12/04 *2,306 Chopper Toujou Fuyushima-hen piece 4
2003/01/08 *3,626 Chopper Toujou Fuyushima-hen piece 5

ONE PIECE: Chinjuu-tou no Chopper Oukoku (Movie) *5,137+***264=*5,401 (Toei Animation)
2002/10/21 *5,137
2009/11/21 ***264



*2003*
====
ONE PIECE 4th Season *3,059 (13) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2003/02/05 *3,421 Alabasater Jouriku-hen piece 1 (Three episodes up to Jouriku-hen piece 6)
2003/03/05 *2,482 Alabaster Jouriku-hen piece 2
2003/04/02 *2,423 Alabaster Jouriku-hen piece 3
2003/05/08 *3,619 Alabaster Jouriku-hen piece 4
2003/06/04 *3,394 Alabaster Jouriku-hen piece 5
2003/07/02 *2,345 Alabaster Jouriku-hen piece 6
2003/08/06 *2,696 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 1 (Two episodes)
2003/09/03 *3,460 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 2 (Three episodes up to Gekitou-hen piece 7)
2003/10/01 *3,651 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 3
2003/11/06 *3,366 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 4
2003/12/03 *2,528 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 5
2004/01/07 *2,695 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 6
2004/02/04 *3,631 Alabaster Gekitou-hen piece 7

ONE PIECE THE MOVIE: Deadend no Bouken (Movie) (Toei Animation)
2003/07/21 29,333



*2004*
====

ONE PIECE 5th Season *2,458 (5) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2004/03/03 *2,395 Dreams! piece 1 (Two episodes)
2004/04/07 *2,383 Dreams! piece 2 (Three episodes up to piece 3)
2004/05/12 *2,418 Shutsugeki Zenii Kaizokudan piece 3
2004/06/02 *2,826 Niji no Kanata e piece 4 (Two episodes)
2004/07/07 *2,263 Niji no Kanata e piece 5 (Three episodes)

ONE PIECE 6th Season *2,172 (18) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2004/08/04 *2,205 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 1
2004/09/01 *2,160 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 2
2004/10/06 *2,346 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 3
2004/11/03 *2,321 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 4
2004/12/01 *2,196 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 5
2005/01/13 *2,024 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 6
2005/02/02 *2,153 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 7
2005/03/02 *2,324 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 8
2005/04/06 *2,316 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 9
2005/05/11 *2,197 Sorajima Skypiea-hen Piece 10
2005/06/01 *2,055 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 1
2005/07/06 *2,233 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 2
2005/08/03 *2,115 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 3
2005/09/07 *2,129 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 4
2005/10/05 *1,835 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 5
2005/11/12 *2,023 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 6 (Three episodes)
2005/12/07 *2,237 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen 7 (Two episodes up to Piece 8)
2006/01/11 *2,193 Sorajima Ougon no Kane-hen Piece 8

ONE PIECE: Kaijuu-tou to Ryoushi-tou no Futatsu no Daibouken (Special) (Toei Animation)
2004/08/06 *3,120 (Two episodes)

ONE PIECE: Norowareta Seiken (Movie) (Toei Animation)
2004/07/21 32,159



*2005*
====

ONE PIECE THE MOVIE: Omatsuri Danshaku to Himitsu no Shima (Toei Animation)
2005/07/21 23,413



*2006*
====

ONE PIECE 7th Season *1,907 (11) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2006/02/01 *1,887 7th Season Piece 1 (Three episodes up to Piece 11)
2006/03/01 *2,025 7th Season Piece 2
2006/04/05 *2,051 7th Season Piece 3
2006/04/26 *1,850 7th Season Piece 4
2006/06/07 *1,842 7th Season Piece 5
2006/07/05 *2,006 7th Season Piece 6
2006/08/02 *1,797 7th Season Piece 7
2006/09/06 *1,940 7th Season Piece 8
2006/10/11 *1,848 7th Season Piece 9
2006/11/08 *1,809 7th Season Piece 10
2006/12/06 *1,929 7th Season Piece 11

ONE PIECE Jidaigeki Special: Luffy Oyabun Torimonochou (OVA) (Toei Animation)
2006/08/04 *2,068 Limited Edition

ONE PIECE The Movie: Karakurijou no Mecha Kyohei (Toei Animation)
2006/07/21 27,390
2010/01/21 ***564


*2007*
====

ONE PIECE 8th Season *1,844 (12) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2007/01/10 *1,969 Piece 1 (Three episodes up to Piece 11)
2007/02/07 *1,945 Piece 2
2007/03/07 *1,874 Piece 3
2007/04/11 *1,921 Piece 4
2007/05/09 *1,850 Piece 5
2007/06/06 *1,758 Piece 6
2007/07/11 *1,799 Piece 7
2007/08/01 *1,621 Piece 8
2007/09/05 *1,748 Piece 9
2007/10/10 *1,855 Piece 10
2007/11/07 *1,820 Piece 11
2007/12/05 *1,962 Piece 12 (Two episodes)

ONE PIECE Episode of Alabaster Sabaku no Oujo to Kaizoku-tachi (Movie) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2007/07/21 35,934 (Ranked #33 in Top Sales for the Year 2007)
2010/01/21 ***734

ONE PIECE Jidaigeki Special: Mugiwara Luffy Oyabun Torimonochou 2 (Toei Animation)
2007/08/01 *1,575 Limited Edition (Three episodes)



*2008*
====

ONE PIECE 9th Season *2,131 (21, not including Special) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2008/01/09 *2,001 Piece 1 (Three episodes up to Piece 21)
2008/02/06 *1,937 Piece 2
2008/03/05 *2,008 Piece 3
2008/04/02 *1,957 Piece 4
2008/05/07 *1,961 Piece 5
2008/05/23 *1,400 Tokubetsu-hen Mugiwara Gekijou & Mugiwara Kaizokutan (Special)
2008/06/04 *2,012 Piece 6
2008/07/02 *1,974 Piece 7
2008/08/06 *2,091 Piece 8
2008/09/03 *2,088 Piece 9
2008/10/01 *2,027 Piece 10
2008/11/05 *2,262 Piece 11
2008/12/03 *2,090 Piece 12
2009/01/07 *2,314 Piece 13
2009/02/04 *2,357 Piece 14
2009/03/04 *2,365 Piece 15
2009/04/01 *1,945 Piece 16
2009/05/13 *2,066 Piece 17
2009/06/03 *2,652 Piece 18
2009/07/01 *2,361 Piece 19
2009/08/05 *1,948 Piece 20
2009/09/02 *2,314 Piece 21

ONE PIECE THE MOVIE: Episode of Chopper Plus Fuyu ni Saku, Kiseki no Sakura 48,770 (cumulative sales of all versions) (Toei Animation)
2008/07/21 18,930 Limited Edition (Ranked #88 in Top Sales for the Year 2008)
2008/07/21 29,840 Standard Edition (Ranked #34 in Top Sales for the Year 2008)
2010/01/21 ***923


*2009*
====

ONE PIECE 10th Season Thriller Park-hen *2,391 (6+) (Toei Animation/FUNimation)
2009/10/07 *2,569 PIECE 1 (Three episodes up to current volume)
2009/11/06 *2,419 PIECE 2
2009/12/02 *2,167 PIECE 3
2010/01/06 *2,796 PIECE 4
2010/02/03 *2,156 PIECE 5
2010/03/03 *2,237 PIECE 6



=========================================

*Namco Character Sales For One Piece: Fiscal Years 2000-2006*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
A fiscal year (FY) ends in March of the following year. Example: Fiscal Year 2006 ends in March 2007.


FY2000 = 2.8 billion yen 

FY2001 = 6.4 billion yen 

FY2002 = 6.2 billion yen 

FY2003 = 5.4 billion yen 

FY2004 = 3.1 billion yen 

FY2005 = *** billion yen 

FY2006 = *** billion yen


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## XMURADX (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## XMURADX (Nov 8, 2008)

376 	"Kuma's Nikyu Nikyu Abilities That Deflect Everything"
"Subete o Hiku Kuma no Nikyu Nikyu no Nōryoku" (すべてを弾くくまのニキュニキュの能力)  	November 9, 2008 	

377 	"My Companions' Pain is My Pain - Zoro Fights Prepared to Die"
"Nakama no Itami wa Waga Itami - Zoro Kesshi no Tatakai" (仲間の痛みは我が痛み ゾロ決死の戦い)  	November 16, 2008 	

378 	"Promise on a Day Long Ago - The Pirate's Song and a Tiny Whale"
"Tōi Hi no Yakusoku - Kaizoku no Uta to Chīsa na Kujira" (遠い日の約束 海賊の唄と小さなクジラ)  	November 23, 2008 	

379 	"Brook's Past - Sad Farewell to the Cheerful Crew"
"Burukku no Kako - Yōki na Nakama Kanashiki Wakare" (ブルックの過去 陽気な仲間悲しき別れ)  	November 30, 2008 	

380 	"Binks's Booze - The Song that Connects the Past and Present"
"Binkusu no Sake - Kako to Genzai o Tsunagu Uta" (ビンクスの酒 過去と現在をつなぐ唄)  	December 7, 2008 	

Thank god no breaks, and hopefully it's true...Still confirming though, can't trust wikipedia.

Edit: I checked the Japanese site, and it's not listing new episodes...They are probably fake. Sorry about that.


----------



## A1zen (Nov 8, 2008)

nooooo why! i also saw this list at wikipedia though


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I got a very reliable source (Geg) saying the titles are real. XD.
Thank god no breaks...
What more...
OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[size=20pt]377 is Eisaku Inoue(Movie 7) and 378 is Naoki Tate(Movie 9)!!!![/size]

I'm gonna explode of happiness!

Thanks a lot Geg.

Edit: New List

377 = Eisaku Inoue (Duh...AWESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOME)
378 = Naoki Tate (AWESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOME...Except Brook's flashback don't need high animation)
379 = Naoki Murakami ( Poor Brook, is getting shitty animation)
380 = Masayuki Takagi (370 was great...let's see)


----------



## sumita (Nov 25, 2008)

One Piece show is awesome i love to watch this Show.The animation of this show is quite good.


----------



## Teach (Nov 25, 2008)

Why did they change the day? One Piece was getting over 10%+ ratings when it was shown in the evenings.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 25, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Why did they change the day? One Piece was getting over 10%+ ratings when it was shown in the evenings.



To help other weak shows to get better ratings, since One Piece proved that it can manage to get higher ratings even in the morning. Miracle...I don't think so.


----------



## Devid (Nov 29, 2008)

One Piece is a Great show.The Graphics of the show is quite good.The Animation Make the Show attractive.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 6, 2008)

New titles from 2ch: Next filler confirmed

December 14: 381. A New Crewmate! Musician - The Hummer Brook
December 21: 382. Noro Noro Menace - Return of Foxy the Silver Fox
December 28: 383. The Great Treasure Contest! Collapse! The Spyland
January 4: Break

Credits to Geg.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 6, 2008)

December 21: 382. Noro Noro Menace - Return of Foxy the Silver Fox


Really? F YEAH


----------



## Crucio (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got no problem with some Foxy Pirates return, might be fun.

BTW Great Thread, good job compiling all of this. Kudos and Rep to you.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!

Only 3 filler episodes!!!

Episode 385 sounds canon!

385 -	"Arriving at Halfway Through the Grand Line! The Red Line"


----------



## Xion (Jan 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> Only 3 filler episodes!!!
> 
> ...



I just saw it at Wikipedia. 

That is fucking awesome, I just hope it isn't an illusion filler arc where they think they are there.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

Xion said:


> I just hope it isn't an illusion filler arc where they think they are there.


lol

I think Toei have the balls to skip fillers! :amazed

I feel they have something planned ahead.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2009)

January 18: 385. Arriving at Halfway Through the Grand Line! The Red Line
January 25: 386. Hatred of the Straw Hat Crew - Enter Iron Mask Duval
February 1: 387. The Fated Reunion! Save the Imprisoned Fishman
February 8: 388. Tragedy! The Truth of the Unmasked Duval

Animation supervisors:

384: Kenji Yokoyama (Average)
385: Kazuya Hisada (Great)
386: Masayuki Fujita (BAD)
387: Another new person (Probably Awesome?)
388: Naoki Tate 

Credits to the Awesome Geg.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 7, 2009)

HOLY FUCK YESSSSS

TOEI TOEI TOEI TOEI


----------



## YoYo (Jan 9, 2009)

WTF???

Tbh i know It's a good thing but i'm annoyed they aren't having more fillers. Would have been a very good place to put them.

I WANT FAST PACE CANON AGAIN!!!


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 7, 2009)

*New Episode Titles*
----------------------
February 15: 389. Explosion! The Sunny's Super Secret Weapon: Gaon Cannon
February 22: 390. Landing to Get to Fishman Island - The Sabaody Archipelago
March 1: 391. Tyranny! The Rulers of Sabaody, the Celestial Dragons
March 8: 392. New Rivals Gather! The 11 Supernovas
*
Animation*
------------
389: Takagi(Good)
390: Shimanuki (Okay...Anyway Talking episode)
391: Yokoyama (Okay for a talking episode)
392. Ide (Awesome)

I like how Toei is handling the arc so far...

Thanks Geg!


----------



## JH24 (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing! It's hard to believe they aren't adding in any filler arcs. We're getting closer to the manga, but this is definitely good news. 


Thanks for the info Geg and XMURADX.


----------



## sasuke koolgirl80 (Feb 14, 2009)

due to naruto suckness of da filler im getting poor
one piece is great but still i will get to know it better                      by the way nice list x whatever


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 9, 2009)

*New Episode Titles*
----------------------
March 15: 393. The Target is Caimie!! The Kidnappers' Evil Draws Near
March 22: No episode
March 29: 394. Rescue Caimie - The Dark History of the Archipelago
April 5: 395. Time Limit - The Human Auction Begins


*Animation*
------------
393: Kazuya Hisada (B+)
394: Yukiko Naketani (A-)
395: Shigefumi Shingaki (C)

Credits to Geg.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Fillers will began after the Rescue Camie Arc.....I CANT WAIT  Thx for the info


----------



## Warsaint777 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have much respect for this thread.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 7, 2009)

*New Titles:*

April 12: 396. The Exploding Fist! Destroy the Auction
April 19: 397. Huge Panic! Struggle in the Auction Hall
April 26: 398. Admiral Kizaru Moves! The Sabaody Archipelago in Chaos
May 3: 399. Break Through the Encirclement! Marines vs. Three Captains
May 10: 400. Roger and Rayleigh - The Pirate King and His Right Hand

Credits to Geg.


*Animation Supervisors:*

396 = Naoki Tate (A)
397 = Masayuki Takagi (B)
398 = Masayuki Fujita (D)
399 = Masahiro Shimanuki (C+)
400 = Kenji Yokoyama (C+)


Credits to Geg.

About the ratings...Dragonball beat OP by a couple of points taking the 4th spot with 11.3. OP got the 5th spot with 9.9.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Apr 29, 2009)

I found this table showing each animation supervisors style at 2ch:


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 29, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> I found this table showing each animation supervisors style at 2ch:



Movie 6


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 29, 2009)

I love you Samurai Ryuuma.  I was in the process of making one. You just saved me a lot of time. 


1. Noboru Koizumi
2. Kazuyuki Ikai
3. Masayuki Fujita
4. Kazuya Hisada
5. Katsumi Ishizuka
6. Masayuki Takagi
7. Eisaku Inoue
8. Takeo Ide
9. Kenji Yokoyama
10. Naoki Tate
11. Sushio
12. Takaaki Yamashita
13. Chikashi Kubota

The list with the correct Names confirmed by Geg.


Holy @#@$ One Piece hits 11.7% on episode 398.


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2009)

New titles are out:

5/17: 401. Impossible to Avoid!? Admiral Kizaru's Speed of Light Kick
5/24: 402. Overwhelming! The Marine Combat Weapon Pacifista
5/31: 403. Another Strong Enemy Appears! Broadaxe-Wielding Sentomaru
6/7: 404. Admiral Kizaru's Fierce Attack - The Straw Hat Crew's Desperate Situation!

Animation:
401: Ishizuka!!! (A)
402. Ide (B+)
403. Shingaki (B+)
404. Tate(A)

Thanks to Geg!


----------



## Berry (May 7, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> I found this table showing each animation supervisors style at 2ch:







XMURADX said:


> I love you Samurai Ryuuma.  I was in the process of making one. You just saved me a lot of time.
> 
> 
> 1. Noboru Koizumi
> ...



Cheer's you guys! Thats some interesting info  



> Animation:
> 401: Ishizuka!!! (A)
> 402. Ide (A)
> 403. Shingaki (B+)
> ...



Expecting some crazy fantastic eps!


----------



## Kizaru (May 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> New titles are out:
> 
> 5/17: 401. Impossible to Avoid!? Admiral Kizaru's Speed of Light Kick
> 5/24: 402. Overwhelming! The Marine Combat Weapon Pacifista
> ...



OMG YES YES YES


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2009)

Next animators!

405: Masayuki Takagi
406. Kenji Yokoyama
407. Masahiro Shimanuki
408. Toshio Deguchi


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 6, 2009)

New titles:

6/14: 405. Disappearing Crewmates - The Final Day of the Straw Hat Crew
6/21: 406. Special Historical Arc - Boss Luffy Appears Again
6/28: 407. Special Historical Arc - Destroy! Thriller Company's Trap
7/5: 408. Landing! No-Boys-Allowed Island Amazon Lily

Credits to Geg.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 6, 2009)

So the arc will be closed in episode 405? Only one more week, I hope the animator for 405 is good.


And "Oyabun" Luffy is coming back as well? Cool. He must be pretty popular if they keep bringing him back. Very interesting.


Thanks alot for the information everyone!


----------



## Archah (Jul 7, 2009)

Next animators

*409:* Ide Takeo
*410:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*411:* Tate Naoki
*412:* Hisada Kazuya


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks again...So any titles out?

A nice list:

409: Takeo Ide (B+)
410: Shigefumi Shingaki (B+)
411: Naoki Tate (A)
412: Kazuya Hisada (B+)

I expected Tate to do 412 since it will have action, unless they are going with faster pacing, I'll wait for the titles to judge.


July 12: 309. Hurry! Back to the Crew - Adventure on the Isle of Women
July 19: 310: Everyone's Drunk on Love! Pirate Empress Hancock
July 26: No episode
August 2: The Secret Hidden on Their Backs - Luffy Encounters the Snake Princess
August 9: The Heartless Judgment! Margaret Turned to Stone!!


Oh well, 1 chapter pacing it is... Here is hoping to see Katsumi do 2 chapters in 413.


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Great thread man so much information


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 25, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks again...So any titles out?
> 
> A nice list:
> 
> ...


I guess the pacing is average but i want better for some reason


----------



## Archah (Aug 1, 2009)

Btw, a curious thing:

_ONE PIECE_ has (atm) *412 episodes*, and only *27 animation directors* have worked in the whole show. For example, _SOUL EATER_ (*51 episodes*) has *30 animation directors* (3 more than OP with 1/8 episodes) or _Death Note_ (*37 episodes*) has *25 animation directors* (only 2 less directors with 1/11 episodes).

Constant animation staff, yeah


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah most of the old Supervisors are still working on the show, I find it funny that some of them are bad even after doing a lot of episodes.


----------



## Archah (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, i have no opinion about that because i don't watch the show (yet ). Every animation director with the number of episodes he/she worked on:

*Takagi Masayuki:*	61
*Yokoyama Kenji:*	61
*Hisada Kazuya:*	59
*Ide Takeo:*	50
*Tate Naoki:*	37
*Inoue Eisaku:*	31
*Maniwa Hideaki:*	23
*Koizumi Noboru	:* 18
*Hakamada Yuuji:*	12
*Shimanuki Masahiro:*	11
*Fujita Masayuki:*	11
*Ishizuka Katsumi:*	9
*Kinoshita Yuuki	:* 7
*Murakami Naoki:*	7
*Yamamuro Naoyoshi:*	5
*Shingaki Shigefumi:*	4
*Takigawa Kazuo:*	3
*Suzuki Shinichi:*	2
*Nakatani Yukiko:*	2
*Shimura Takayuki:*	2
*Makiyo Natsuko:*	2
*Ikai Kazuyuki:*	2
*Deguchi Toshio:*	1
*Kobayashi Yukari:*	1
*Matsuoka Kenji	:* 1
*Matsushita Kiyoshi:*	1
*Sugimoto Kouji:*	1


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2009)

Archah said:


> Lol, i have no opinion about that because i don't watch the show (yet ). Every animation director with the number of episodes he/she worked on:
> 
> *Takagi Masayuki:*	61
> *Yokoyama Kenji:*	61
> ...



The Good-Superb are in red.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2009)

New Supervisors:

413. Nakatani (A)
414. Yokoyama (C+)
415. Takagi (B-)
416. Deguchi (C+)


New titles 

August 16: 413. Luffy's Hard Trial! The Power of the Snake Sisters' Willpower!!
August 23: 414. Battle with Full-Powered Abilities!! Gomu Gomu vs. Hebi Hebi
August 30: 415. Hancock's Confession - The Sisters' Disgusting Past
September 7: 416. Rescue Ace! The New Destination is the Great Prison

Credits to Geg.


----------



## YoYo (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm, hard to tell if that'll cover to the end of the arc.

Hopefully 415+416 will cover 1.5 chapters each. Guessing there will be a bit of rearranging though if what you said about upcoming strawhat fillers is true.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 7, 2009)

That's exactly one chapter pacing.

The last title seems to indicate for 1.5 chapters. Plus I believe Chapter 523 and 524 will be made into one episode, cause separating them into 2 episodes will suck.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> New Supervisors:
> 
> 413. Nakatani (A)
> 414. Yokoyama (C+)
> ...



 Nakatani is the new girl right? I can remember, and why can't I remember what Deguchi has done.

AND ALSO..........

ONE CHAPTER PACING!!!!!!!!!!
Guess I'll git over it. I sometimes like slow paced episodes.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 7, 2009)

Nakatani is the one in your sig. And yes she is a girl. 

Deguch is new, his first episode was 408. Not that great, but if he is the replacement of Fujita(398) then I'm happy.

1 chapter pacing is not really that bad in One Piece. we are finally getting to the good things soon.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah but chapters that center around fighting aren't as easy to stretch to 19mins, which at least one of those episodes is going to be accused of that.

I find it a little amusing that one women would animate another women like that,
could she be.........
a hentai! I doubt it.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 7, 2009)

HIPOD180 said:


> Yeah but chapters that center around fighting aren't as easy to stretch to 19mins, which at least one of those episodes is going to be accused of that.
> 
> I find it a little amusing that one women would animate another women like that,
> could she be.........
> a hentai! I doubt it.


I understand what you mean.
Reading the chapters again, they are not heavy on action as Shabondy. Plus the type of scenes can be stretched into more minutes, plus don't forget some filler fighting.

Anyone working on One Piece is a pervert. Sex doesn't matter


----------



## LucyXD94 (Aug 8, 2009)

I Love One Piece! XD the story & characters & animation is so0o good! XD My fav parts are the Cp9 Arabasta & Skypiea! Sanji is the best! LOL But Nami Robin rock & Chopper is so0o kawaii! XD Brook knda scares me! Buhahaha


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 8, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> New Supervisors:
> 
> 413. Nakatani (A)
> 414. Yokoyama (C+)
> ...



not that i doubt em or anything, but i was just wondering where u got these titles from ?


----------



## Warsaint777 (Aug 14, 2009)

What would you rate the most recent episode (relative to the time of this post) where it had decent animation all the way through but with a couple exceptional short segments, like when he punched the panther?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 14, 2009)

The latest episode deserves a B+. Yes there was nicely animated scenes, like the punch and the pistol kiss, and some running scenes. The art was good as well, but a little bit inconsistent.

@gaarasbitch...Mostly from 2 chan.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Aug 15, 2009)

B+ is just what I'd give it I think, but would you consider it a "High" animation level or "Medium" animation level (red/blue) based on your personal system thingy?  I'm trying to just watch every good to great episode in the series.  Other questions.

Would you consider Tate the best director of One Piece, period?  

Do you get the feeling that Tate's female character designs are seemingly more anatomically correct in comparison to other directors?  In Tate's "The Story of a Tiny Whale" or whatever and some other ep of his I couldn't help but notice how the female character's bodies strayed from Oda's signature impossibly thin waists, which is cool.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't update that list for quite sometime, I think I'll update it soon.

Anyway, I consider the episode Medium...Because the animation wasn't high from the start to the end. Just some scenes had great animation.

Yeah, Tate is the best Animation director. Period. But I can't say he is the best animator, because there are animators on his level and maybe a little bit better. But he is the only animator along with Nakatani that does Animation Direction of an episode.

About the Anatomy, I Agree...Tate stays close to Oda in art. But he makes the waists look normal.

If you are interested, read my blog for the best animators beside Tate. Currently my blog have one, but I'm still working on the other animators.


Edit: I changed the first few posts. Added new info about animators and made it more clear. I removed some stuff as well.

Check it out!


----------



## Warsaint777 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool cool, I love the screencaps, goo touch.  But did you get rid of the color coding for low, medium, and high animation?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I felt it was unnecessary...I'll be making a better episode rating soon.


----------



## ONI GIRI (Aug 25, 2009)

the title for 416 is gettin me so exited aha,
GAH why couldnt there be an A+ Supervisor/Animator for this ep D:


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 25, 2009)

Cause it doesn't require any good animation at all. The one after is the one that needs A quality animation. I'll be disappointed if they don't.


----------



## ONI GIRI (Aug 25, 2009)

really, i seee ha
i dont read the manga so i wouldnt know~


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone posted the upcoming episode titles at 2ch. Could be fake.

13.9. #417: Love is a Hurricane! Hancock in Love

20.9. #418: The Crewmates' whereabouts: Weather Science and Karakuri Island!

27.9. #419: The Crewmates' whereabouts: The Island of huge Birds and the pink Garden!

4.10. #420: The Crewmates' whereabouts: The island-connecting Brigde and man-eating Plants!

#421 would be about Zoro and Brook and then from #422 on Impel Down will finally start!


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2009)

Animation directors:

*417:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*418:* Hisada Kazuya
*419:* Ishizuka Katsumi
*420:* Tate Naoki


----------



## Archah (Sep 10, 2009)

Fujita Masayuki probably comes back to OP animation. He have been away because he was working as animation director for another show (Basquash!), but Basquash finish this month.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 11, 2009)

Archah said:


> Fujita Masayuki probably comes back to OP animation. He have been away because he was working as animation director for another show (Basquash!), but Basquash finish this month.



Oh. God no!!! 
We just celebreated his departure. 

I hope he doesn't come back 
Deguchi is a much better replacement.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2009)

so if these titles are correct then is sounds like we're gonna have some filler before impel down starts .


----------



## fdein (Sep 11, 2009)

Its not filler lol.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2009)

fdein said:


> Its not filler lol.



so then what, are they gonna expand a little more on the cover stories about what happened to the rest of the SH's & where they are ?


----------



## fdein (Sep 11, 2009)

Well yes but in the manga there's like one chapter about them and chapter cover so it's better to have them in 3 episodes.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Sep 11, 2009)

If they are doing it like that, then i am expecting each crew member gets about 11 minutes for there 2 or 3 pages they have in the manga lol


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2009)

Titles for episodes 426 - 429. lol




420 - 10\4
421 - 10\11
422 - 10\18
423 - 10\25
424 - 11\01
425 - 11\08
*426 - 11\15
427 - 11\22
428 - 11\29
429 - 12\06*

I guess they will burn through 11-12 Chapters in 7-9 episodes judging from the Last Title (Luffy Vs. Mag?). Unless Toei doesn't do anything on One Piece's 10 Anniversary.

Thanks to Archah.


----------



## Archah (Oct 7, 2009)

Next animators:

*421:* Yokoyama Kenji
*422:* Deguchi Toshio
*423:* Takagi Masayuki
*424:* Kawamura Atsuko
*425:* Nakatani Yukiko


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

New Titles:

11.10. #421: The Crewmate's whereabouts: Negative princess and the Devils' King (Zoro & Brook)

18.10. #422: Intrusion with Death Risk! Underwater prison Impel Down (Chapter 525)

25.10. #423: Reunion in Hell!? The powerful User of the Bara Bara No Mi! (CHapter 526)

01.11. #424: Break through Crimson Hell! Buggys great Uproar Plan (Chapter 527)

08.11. #425: The Prison's strongest Man! Introduction of the Poison-Man Magellan (Chapter 528 )


----------



## geG (Oct 7, 2009)

Better translations:

421: The Friends' Whereabouts - The Negative Princess and the Devil King
422: A Life-threatening Break-in! Breaking Into the Underwater Prison Impel Down
423: Reunion in Hell!? The User of the Chop Chop Fruit!
424: Break Through! Crimson Hell - Buggy's Big Flashy Plan
425: The Strongest Man in the Prison! Enter Poison Man Magellan


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 7, 2009)

Any word on Magellan's or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hannyabal's


 VA's ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 7, 2009)

I did think we got word beforehand in the past .


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I did think we got word beforehand in the past .



Yeah, if the characters are really famous, then we get the info early. Like the Supernovas.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to know how Magellan will be animated


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I want to know how Magellan will be animated



425: Nakatani Yukiko (A)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 8, 2009)

That good news or bad news ?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> That good news or bad news ?



I hope now it's more clear.

421: Kenji Yokoyama (C+)
422: Toshio Deguchi  (C+)
423: Masayuki Takagi (C+)
424: Atsuko Kawamura (New Supervisor)
425: Yukiko Nakatani (A)


If you are not sure, re-watch episode 383, 394, 413. The same supervisor that will introduce Magellan. 
394 is a prefect example to how Rayleigh was introduced.


----------



## ShadowRaze (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job. Do you know the BGM for the part where luffy and crew battled against the flying fish riders while trying to rescue hachi?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2009)

ShadowRaze said:


> Great job. Do you know the BGM for the part where luffy and crew battled against the flying fish riders while trying to rescue hachi?



Well, this is mostly an info thread. I think there is a music request thread around here somewhere.

Anyway, could you be more specific, like episode number, and the timing?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks.

Yeah sure, I linked to the tracker so new fans won't get spoiled. But I guess it' not spoiling to see a couple of pics.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought new eps of One Piece became available here around each Wednesday... I was expecting to see 425 today.  Why am I confused?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 4, 2009)

Warsaint777 said:


> I thought new eps of One Piece became available here around each Wednesday... I was expecting to see 425 today.  Why am I confused?



One Piece airs every Sunday Morning. 425 will air on  8/11.


----------



## Archah (Nov 6, 2009)

Next AD's:

*426:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*427:* Yokoyama Kenji
*428:* Deguchi Toshio
*429:* Tate Naoki


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Archah. Just a reminder the next 4 episodes are movie related specials, here is the titiles:

426 - 15/11 "Special Linked to the Movie - The Golden Lion's Ambitions Start to Move"
427 - 22/11 "Special Linked to the Movie - Little East Blue Targeted"
428 - 29/11 "Special Linked to the Movie - Fierce Attack of the Amigo Pirates"
429 - 06/12 "Special Linked to the Movie - Decisive Battle! Luffy vs. Largo" 

Re-posting the AD with ratings:

426: Shigefumi Shingaki (B)
427: Kenji Yokoyama (C)
428: Toshio Deguchi (C)
429: Naoki Tate (A)

Toshio and Kenji just worked recently. lol


----------



## Ripcat (Nov 13, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> u mean instanz noob -- They are fine ... I saw water 7 , thriller bark on instanz had no problems with the subs.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

OP, update the Fillers list with Movie 10, thanks.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> OP, update the Fillers list with Movie 10, thanks.



I'll wait till I watch the movie to call it a filler.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you not seen the list of episodes for the next few weeks


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, still though...I know it's filler, but it have some canon feel to it.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I know it's filler, but it have some canon feel to it.



No one gives a shit about your perception, it's filler and you've admitted as much yourself.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> No one gives a shit about your perception, it's filler and you've admitted as much yourself.



Waiting for Volume 0 for final confirmation.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 14, 2009)

thank u for all ur hard work XMURADX


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 5, 2009)

does anyone have any idea when we'll be getting the next few episode titles cuz as it is right now we only know the title for 429 which will be airing in a few hours.


----------



## Archah (Dec 5, 2009)

In a few days


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 5, 2009)

Archah said:


> In a few days



oh ok, thanks.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 7, 2009)

430: The Imprisoned Shichibukai! Jimbei, Boss of the Sea [Chap 529]
431: The Trap of Jailer Saldeath - Level 3 Starvation Hell [Chap 530]
432: The Liberated Swan! Reunion! Bon Clay [Chap 531] 

No episode on January 3. 

Credits to Geg.


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't know if posted:

*430:* Yamashita Megumi
*431:* Nakatani Yukiko
*432:* Takagi Masayuki


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2009)

ANN says she worked as In-Between Animator on DBZ, but nothing more


----------



## Wanpisu (Dec 7, 2009)

Archah said:


> Don't know if posted:
> 
> *430:* Yamashita Megumi
> *431:* Nakatani Yukiko
> *432:* Takagi Masayuki



Names of chaps?


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2009)

XMURADX already posted them:



XMURADX said:


> 430: The Imprisoned Shichibukai! Jimbei, Boss of the Sea [Chap 529]
> 431: The Trap of Jailer Saldeath - Level 3 Starvation Hell [Chap 530]
> 432: The Liberated Swan! Reunion! Bon Clay [Chap 531]
> 
> ...


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Dec 28, 2009)

When can I see the addresses of new episodes?
Is there episode a next week?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 28, 2009)

EMUNOPLA said:


> When can I see the addresses of new episodes?
> Is there episode a next week?



Do you mean the Schedule? 

If so, we only know there will be an episode after 2 weeks on the 10th of Jan. So no episode next week.

The schedule is always released on the 7th of each month.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 30, 2009)

The second title is unconfirmed, which might indicates that they are going more than one chapter. 

433- "Chief Warden Magellan Moves - The Net to Trap Straw Hat Is Complete!"
"Shochō Mazeran Ugoku - Kansei! Mugiwara Hōimō" (署長マゼラン動く 完成! 麦わら包囲網)

434- "Preparations for War! A Decisive Battle in Level 4 - Inferno Hell"
"Zensenryoku shūketsu! Reberu Fō - Shōnetsu Jigoku no Kessen" (全戦力集結！ LV4·焦熱地獄の決戦)


The supervisors list and the titles comes on the 7th of each month. Anyway, I think the next week supervisor is Shingaki, but with special animators. The scene in the preview looks like the work of the animator Tomita Yoshikzu. But what makes me unsure is the lack of glistening skin.


I'm really looking forward to this fight. And I hope the animation doesn't dissapoint for the next 2-3 eps.


#Nothing is confirmed in this post, other than the first title.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 31, 2009)

@ XMURADX


It could very well be my internet connection but in post #6 (Best animators) on page 1 the links which show the style of the animators Sushio, Hisashi Mori, Norio Matsumoto and Tatsuzou Nishida don't seem to be working. I get a "404 file not found" error.


Again, it could just be me. But I wanted to let you know just in case.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, thanks a lot for reporting it. I fixed them. 

BTW, the links were not working since the beginning, and you are the first person who bothered to report it. 

Anyway, while checking the statistics for my images, more than 200+ poeple checked Tomita's work. While the others ranged from 10-60 views. 

I guess people love Tomita's detailed art.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry for not reporting sooner. When I saw the broken links yesterday I really believed something happened to them recently and that I had already watched the pictures earlier this year, but it turns out they were broken from the start. I must have overlooked them somehow. Sorry. 


Today was unexpectedly busy for me, but I'll look at the fixed links this weekend. I really look forward to check out their style and scenes.



Tomita has the most views? Very interesting. Looking at his scenes, I really love the art and style, I liked his work in Thriller Bark with for example Kuma/Zoro. And the little light on character's faces is somehow very pleasant to look at IMHO.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 1, 2010)

JH24 said:


> I'm really sorry for not reporting sooner. When I saw the broken links yesterday I really believed something happened to them recently and that I had already watched the pictures earlier this year, but it turns out they were broken from the start. I must have overlooked them somehow. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Today was unexpectedly busy for me, but I'll look at the fixed links this weekend. I really look forward to check out their style and scenes.
> ...



There is no problem at all, It might have been another problem like Imageshack changing the links or something, or some mistake I have done while adding new animators. Cause I do remember testing them at first.

Indeed Tomita's work is indeed beautiful, the art is a copy of the manga, the shading is beautifully done and detailed. And the animation is very smooth and expressive.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 3, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> There is no problem at all, It might have been another problem like Imageshack changing the links or something, or some mistake I have done while adding new animators. Cause I do remember testing them at first.
> 
> Indeed Tomita's work is indeed beautiful, the art is a copy of the manga, the shading is beautifully done and detailed. And the animation is very smooth and expressive.




I'm happy to hear that. My memory is not very good and I was unsure. I really enjoy reading your very informative and very detailed thread regularly and I felt really bad that I would have actually missed a part. 


I see you've added an Animator Director Master list. Awesome. I'm going to read it right now.  



EDIT: I'm currently reading the update and looking at the screenshots and it's very interesting. It's very nice to learn more about One Piece's animators in the earlier episodes. That must have been a lot of work. Thank you very much for the update and all your hard work. 



I really like all the best animators of One Piece you've listed so far. I love how every one has his/her own style and look. I look forward to see Tomita's work on the next episode.


This will be my last post in this topic unless I've something to add. I don't want to fill your amazing thread with my off-topic posts.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. And it would be great to have an animation discussion from time to time here or discussing the latest episode animation to keep this thread lively. 

BTW, the Master List credit should go to o-chan, he have done a great job.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 4, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. And it would be great to have an animation discussion from time to time here or discussing the latest episode animation to keep this thread lively.




No problem. And it definitely sounds really fun to have an animation discussion from time to time.  I try to participate in them if/when I can. ^^ 

We could have some interesting stuff to talk about when the animation directors/supervisors for the upcoming episodes are revealed. I'm excited to know who they are. Maybe we even see Naoki Tate, although he did do an episode recently.

I've really been looking forward to see this part of the manga animated. One of my many favorite scenes/moments in Impel Down.




> BTW, the Master List credit should go to o-chan, he have done a great job.




I had overlooked the updated credits list at first. Thanks for letting me know. 


Awesome work on the list, o-chan!  And Crossword thanks for the AD screencaps.


----------



## firefist (Jan 4, 2010)

are there any new infos about that animated chapter 0 thing?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 4, 2010)

Firefist said:


> are there any new infos about that animated chapter 0 thing?


Nope, nothing new. We just know it will be limited to 3000 people and only through participating in a lottery.

And Episode 0 DVD Cover. 


I think it will be given to people in January or February 2010. But I'm not sure, I'll check later.


----------



## Archah (Jan 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*433:* Kawamura Atsuko
*434:* Ide Takeo
*435:* Yokoyama Kenji
*436:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*437:* Ishizuka Katsumi


----------



## JH24 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the information, Archah. 

3 Animation Directors are B-rated and one even A-rated according to XMURADX's list in the OP. I'm must admit I'm pretty excited. (And Takeo Ide is back again? That would mean another good AD back into the anime? Or would he replace someone else?)


Perhaps (slightly) disappointing that Kenji Yokoyama (C-rating) is doing 435, but it may depend on the content of the chapters being covered. Or maybe there are some good animators working on specific scenes in that episode. 


It definitely makes me curious how exactly the chapters will be divided over the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Archah (Jan 6, 2010)

It seems that he's replacing Deguchi Toshio, but still unknown if it's definitive or just this rotation.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Archah. Gotta say, I'm kinda disappointed. I don't understand why they are spamming Kenji. And that is one of my favorite chapters. 

No Tate. If they didn't use him now, it means he will be used on a talking Chapter. 

I hope Shingaki or Kenji have special animators working under them, or I will be disappointed. 


From Geg


> New titles:
> 
> January 10: 433. Chief Warden Magellan Moves - The Net to Trap Straw Hat Is Complete!
> January 17: 434. Preparations for War! A Decisive Battle in Level 4 - Inferno Hell
> ...


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Jan 6, 2010)

THANK YOU ARCHAH
THANK YOU XMURADX

IT'S BEAUTIFUL TITLES


----------



## JH24 (Jan 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> It seems that he's replacing Deguchi Toshio, but still unknown if it's definitive or just this rotation.




Thanks for the info.  I'm silently hoping he's replacing him, at least for awhile, it would mean one more B-list animator for the anime.




XMURADX said:


> Thanks Archah. Gotta say, I'm kinda disappointed. I don't understand why they are spamming Kenji. And that is one of my favorite chapters.
> 
> No Tate. If they didn't use him now, it means he will be used on a talking Chapter.
> 
> ...




That's a pity regarding Kenji. Hopefully, like you said they have some special animators in those episodes, maybe like they did in 405 with several scenes.


Anyway, I'm definitely looking forward to the upcoming episode, it has a promising preview. I wonder which animators have worked on that episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 10, 2010)

@ JH24, it turned out it's Tomita after all.

Anyway, about the episode....

I dunno, I didn't like much Atsuko Kawamura's Direction of the Action. Not Animating the attacks and having still shots instead was a minus for me. And the animation of the rest of the episode was average at best. She is still a B in my book.
It would have been better if Tomita have done the full scene instead of just random scenes here and there.

The fight was like Minotaurs appearing, running then attacking (Tomita), Then Mr.2 getting hit (Someone average), etc...


So, the credit goes to Tomita Yoshikazu for doing such awesome animation. He did many scenes in this episode. Hopefully we see more of him soon. This is the second time he didn't use glistening skin (Only on Sadi-chan), which made me think it Shida's work at first.

Almost forgot, Magellan looked fucking amazing, even better than the manga in Tomita's art [Around 09:00]. Even Sadi-chan looked hotter than usual.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 10, 2010)

I wanted to write a short impression about this episode but you've worded very well what I was thinking.


I felt that the transitions between animated scenes and still shots were abrupt and distracting at times. The animated scenes looked really amazing but all those shots inbetween lessened the intensity of for example the Minotaur fights. 



I agree with you that it would have been better if the entire (brief) Minotaur fight had great animation. With the rest of the episode being average.  But I'm still happy we got these nice scenes of animation inbetween.



So it was Tomita after all? Cool. I hope that we see more of him in the future. And yeah, Magellan really looked great. I also liked the way Sadi-Chan was animated, there was detail in every movement she made. Or Hancock looking at Domino. There were a lot of nice animation moments.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 12, 2010)

I've finally finished one more animator after 40+ hours of researching, finding scenes, comparing, Taking screencaps, Editing and compiling, etc...

Here is the Animator that I have been trying to find out about him since I laid my eyes on his style in episode 383, which I'm sure most of you have noticed him by now, but I doubt you have noticed his old works. Yes, he is a regular animator who have been working since TB, I have noticed his works during TB, but he never handled a great scene like the rest of the great animators, so I really never cared about him at first. Now he is one of my favorite animators.

*Kenichi Fujisawa (藤沢研一)*

-He uses thick lines, and wavy lines in action or any fast movement. 
-Sometimes during fast movements he usually doesn't draw the outline at some parts and leaves a trail of whatever is moving.
-Dynamic action, with fluid animation.
-Awesome action scenes with nice choreography (Although this depends on the Animation Director as well)
-He worked under freaking Fujita for many episodes yet we couldn't see his potential, then he moved under Nakatani and now his scenes are some of the top animated scenes. Explains what I was trying to say about episdoe 433, if Tomita worked under a better supervisor, we would have seen even a better performance from him.
-He does a lot of key animation in one episode (Not all).


----------



## JH24 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for this great update! 


I really enjoyed reading about your impressions and about the style and characteristics of Kenichi Fujisawa. 


The screenshots you've made look awesome, some very nice actionshots which really show the work of this animator from different angles. 

Seeing the shots from episode 383 really makes me excited to watch that episode again. I can remember many of these scenes from the various episodes which means they must have left quite an impression on me. I like them all but my favorites are especially the shots from episode 383 and up.


I especially love those trails that indicate speed and movement. I also love the camera angles in episodes 413 and 431. 



I've made notes of these episodes. When I have some time, I'll definitely check them and these scenes out. ^^

===

It's great to have learned about another animator. I hope we'll keep seeing him in future episodes. I definitely like his style, and now I see which scenes he has worked on he's becoming one of my favorites as well.



I do have one question. Fuijita was one of the weaker supervisors, in which ways would an animator be limited under him? Nakatani is one of the best, but I was wondering how that translates into better performance of an animator. I understand that the animator can do better work because the supervisor is better/more experienced (keyframes) but is it possible to give me an example? 


===


Awesome work, XMURADX! More then 40 hours in total? That is a huge amount of work, and very impressive. Thank you again for this update.


----------



## Archah (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, i'm on episode 40 yet, but sooner or later i'll catch you and i'll appreciate this info ;D


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 12, 2010)

Great.  ^
I hope you like it. Once you reach episode 67, I would really like to hear your opinion about it.

And 54-60 (Warship Island Arc), is filler. So you can avoid it if you want. Just watch the beginning of 54 since it have some canon.

@JH24...I agree with you, I started to care about him because of his latest scenes. Specially 383. And I loved his work in 413.

Well, It really depends on the Animation Director, because he directs the animators. So if he is good then the scenes will definitely look better and will be handled better. 
There are Directors who know how to handle action and are creative in doing nice action choreography, and there are some that are just bad. 

For example, if Tate handled any action scenes, it always be good. Cause he know how to choose the angles and the movements and his action choreography is great.

There is also the average supervisor Kenji Yokoyama. TBH, his action is good, but it lacks the animation. Toei gives him a lot of action episodes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tomita is great
but I wish if he's constant with his art and animation like YOP (translate the name,murad )
I still think,he got better

he chooses nice angles (like luffy pumping his legs)


----------



## JH24 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the reply and detailed explanation, XMURADX! 



I was wondering, why does Toei give Kenji Yokoyama a lot of action episodes? Is there anyting known about that? Is he less expensive than others? Is it because he's working since the start of the anime?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2010)

> Tomita is great
> but I wish if he's constant with his art and animation like YOP (translate the name,murad )
> I still think,he got better
> 
> he chooses nice angles (like luffy pumping his legs)


I agree, but I think the art consistency have something to do with the supervisor. Like his previous works with Eisaku Inoue, the art was very consistent. 

Although the animation was definitely inconsistent, makes me believe he did a quick work this time (He did more scenes compared to his previous episodes) , Since Luffy's final attack was more fluid than the fight with Minotaurs. And the scene with Minotaurs running towards Luffy was better compared to the rest of the scene.

BTW, isn't choosing the angels is the job of the AD? I know sometimes they do, unless the animators can handle it themselves.

YOP = Ryou Ōnishi. lol
It's true. Ryou is very consistent when it comes to art and animation. 



> I was wondering, why does Toei give Kenji Yokoyama a lot of action episodes? Is there anyting known about that? Is he less expensive than others? Is it because he's working since the start of the anime?


Cause he does nice action, but his problem is the lack of the good animation.
He does have more experience, but he also lacks skill. It's as if he doesn't want to evolve. His art for some of the Straw Hats is as if they are still stuck in east blue. 

He did some good episodes, the most notable one is 360. The art and Animation were great and consistent. I just don't know why he can't do a similar episode like that. Hopefully 435 will at least be as good as 360. Cause it's an important episode.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, I have to check out 360 one day. Added to my list.



It's a bit strange that he doesn't really seems to improve so much. Is it possible that he's hindered by a limited budget or doesn't it work that way? Do AD's get a lot of "work room" when doing an episode? 

I heard once that an Animation Director in Naruto Shippuuden choosed his own episodes to work on. (82 and 85) But I'm not sure if that was true.



Yeah, I hope too he does a great job on 435, definitely one of the episodes I'm really looking forward to in the Impel Down Arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 13, 2010)

> BTW, isn't choosing the angels is the job of the AD? I know sometimes they do, unless the animators can handle it themselves



I don't know but I think that the great animators (yutaka,norio,etc)are free to animate as they wish


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2010)

^ I agree to some extent with you. Naotoshi Shida is a great example. He uses similar angels in most of his scenes. And usually does the flying scenes mostly.



> It's a bit strange that he doesn't really seems to improve so much. Is it possible that he's hindered by a limited budget or doesn't it work that way? Do AD's get a lot of "work room" when doing an episode?


Of course, why would they give the highest budget to someone who is not talented, and who have average art. Unless it's an important episode.
The good budget goes to the talented supervisors like Tate, Katsumi, Inoue, etc...



> I heard once that an Animation Director in Naruto Shippuuden choosed his own episodes to work on. (82 and 85) But I'm not sure if that was true.


Hirofumi Suzuki. 

There is no proof suggesting that, it's just a baseless assumption because he doesn't do a lot of episodes. He is talented, but he is not someone who does as he likes. 
If that's the case, then the same should be said to Inoue, who rarely appears every couple years to do a couple of episodes. BTW, Inoue is currently involved with the another season of Saint Saya.

Suzuki usually does openings and endings in Naruto. So they might not be able to afford him to work on episodes regularly. Only on very important episodes.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 13, 2010)

XMURADX said:
			
		

> Of course, why would they give the highest budget to someone who is not talented, and who have average art. Unless it's an important episode.
> The good budget goes to the talented supervisors like Tate, Katsumi, Inoue, etc...





I should have been more clear.


What I meant was in what ways a limited budget reduces the quality of work of an animator/animation director, because of that budget they can not reach their full potential? I realize Kenji Yokoyama is not talented/skilled enough like you said, but I'm asking because you mentioned that 360 looked surprisingly better, an episode he has worked on.




Anyway, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 13, 2010)

JH24 said:


> I should have been more clear.
> 
> 
> What I meant was in what ways a limited budget reduces the quality of work of an animator/animation director, because of that budget they can not reach their full potential? I realize Kenji Yokoyama is not talented/skilled enough like you said, but I'm asking because you mentioned that 360 looked surprisingly better, an episode he has worked on.
> ...



No problem. 

More Budget = Better Animators working under this supervisor, so it will affect the overall quality of the episode. There are some episodes for Tate and Inoue that have normal animation because they have low budget, but still they look great because they know how to handle an episode, and their art is great.

Take for example the latest episode. The supervisor is average, but the animation was great because the budget was higher for this episode, which allowed animators like Tomita to work on it. But still if it was a better supervisor the episode would have been handled better but due to the limitations of the supervisor it didn't have an effect like the episdoes of the great supervisors, even though Tomita worked on it.

So Kenji's episode 360 had consistent good art because he worked harder, or he had more time to fix his art. And the animation was better than usual because whoever worked under him were good.

Remember, the job of the Animation Supervisor/Director is to keep the art and style consistent through out the whole episode.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot for your very detailed and clear explanation, XMURADX! This really helped me so much. 


Also, my apologies if I sounded (a bit) harsh in my last posts yesterday. That was really not my intention, I was feeling tired at that moment.



So a higher budget allows for better animators to work under a supervisor, and the budget is generally a lot higher if a supervisor is (very) good and experienced? Better and more skilled animators are in turn able to execute a supervisors work and handling of an episode in a much better way. But the better/more experienced animators are still dependent on the skills and directing of the supervisor? Is that how it works? Please correct me if my summary is wrong.




Thanks again, and I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Murad , I was meaning to ask you what you think about a design . Not sure I did .


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, it looks good. But really, I think designing a ship is not very hard. But designing an interesting character is harder.




JH24 said:


> Wow, thanks a lot for your very detailed and clear explanation, XMURADX! This really helped me so much.
> 
> 
> Also, my apologies if I sounded (a bit) harsh in my last posts yesterday. That was really not my intention, I was feeling tired at that moment.
> ...


I have missed this at first. Sorry.

Yeah, that's exactly it. But some of the experienced animators depend on the supervisors skill in directing, and some don't. Of course only the best animators does not depend on the supervisor to show their skill.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

I would hope someone could find a settei of this , because the overall shape is kind of confusing .

By the way , doesn't anyone know if japanese pupets usualy have dots instead of eyebrows ?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 21, 2010)

Why would you need a settei for this anyway? lol
This Ship is quite useless, since it will be harder to navigate such a huge ship. 

I see that you really liked the Warship arc filler. [54-61]

One Piece doesn't have any kind of Puppets. So, this is off topic. But my answer would be, they have whatever their creator likes more.

Edit: I've added DVD Sales figures.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Reason I asked that is I found some random manga where there's an english hating english teacher from Japan who doesn't have eyebrows , but dots instead , and I was trying to see if there was any conection .


----------



## JH24 (Jan 24, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I have missed this at first. Sorry.
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly it. But some of the experienced animators depend on the supervisors skill in directing, and some don't. Of course only the best animators does not depend on the supervisor to show their skill.






Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation. 



Could I ask you something? In the preview of One Piece episode 436, did you recognize one of the animators who worked on it?


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Jan 25, 2010)

^
^

Sorry to intervene

i think Shigefumi Shingaki


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 25, 2010)

I think JH24 means any Special Animators, not Animation Directors. 

Well, it's hard to tell, the preview doesn't show the important parts, and since the normal parts looks really good. Hopefully the rest will be even better.

Anyway, I didn't notice any of the regular top animators. Anyway, I'm keeping my expectations low, but surely the episode will deliver.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2010)

This arc still has more better drawn episodes than shabondy or amazon lily combined.

I don't know wtf toei was thinking when they did shabody but they need to do it again.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 26, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> This arc still has more better drawn episodes than shabondy or amazon lily combined.


I agree, but we still didn't have an awesomly animated episode than 392, 395, 396, 401,  404,.
Although I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 436 and 437.

So far Impel Down had 433. And it was a bit inconsistent.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I don't know wtf toei was thinking when they did shabody but they need to do it again.



Shabondy's art was great in the first half, but it was inconsistent in the second half compared to the first half, when the action kicked we got lots of amazing scenes, thanks to the great animators, but the supervisors were very inconsistent. Specially Tate and Katsumi, who are known to have solid art. 
The problem lies with action, because the supervisor will spend more time directing and makeing the attacks look good, but the art at the non-important parts will look lazy or badly drawn by another animator.

On the other hand, Most of Impel Down had great art overall, but we are still at the first half, which scares me that the second half will be like Shabondy art wise but also awesome animation wise.

Anyway, we should not forget the animation...And so far Impel Down haven't came close to how good was Shabondy. But that's cause Shabondy had lots of awesome moments.


This is what I personally think of these 2 arcs...Taking into account the art and the special animators who worked on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Impel Down*

422 = [525] Toshio Deguchi         [C]
423 = [526] Masayuki Takagi       [C]
424 = [527] Atsuko Kawamura     [B+]
425 = [528] Yukiko Nakatani        [B+]
426 = [Fil] Shigefumi Shingaki      [A-]
427 = [Fil] Kenji Yokoyama          [C]
428 = [Fil] Toshio Deguchi            [C]
429 = [Fil] Naoki Tate       	          [A]
430 = [529] Megumi Yamashita     [B-]
431 = [530] Yukiko Nakatani         [A]
432 = [531] Masayuki Takagi        [B-]
433 = [532] Atsuko Kawamura      [A-]
434 = [533] Takeo Ide                 [B+]
435 = [534] Kenji Yokoyama        [C]
436 = [535] Shigefumi Shingaki 	  [A-]
437 = [536] Katsumi Ishizuka       [A]

*Shabondy*

405 - Masayuki Takagi [A-]
404 - Naoki Tate [A+]
403 - Shigefumi Shingaki [B-]
402 - Takeo Ide [B+]
401 - Katsumi Ishizuka [A]
400 - Kenji Yokoyama [B-]
399 - Masahiro Shimanuki [C+]
398 - Masayuki Fujita [D]
397 - Masayuki Takagi [C+]
396 - Naoki Tate [A]
395 - Shigefumi Shingaki [A]
394 - Yukiko Nakatani [A]
393 - Kazuya Hisada [B+]
392 - Takeo Ide [A]
391 - Kenji Yokoyama [C+]
390 - Masahiro Shimanuki [B-]
389 - Masayuki Takagi [B-]
388 - Naoki Tate [A]
387 - Shigefumi Shingaki [B-]
386 - Masayuki Fujita [D+]
385 - Kazuya Hisada [B+]

Still, we will know for sure if it will be better when we get soon to the good stuff around 441.

Shabondy had 2 crappy episodes. One of them was important. 
So far Imple down worst episodes were the first 2. And they were not that bad, neither they had very bad art


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 28, 2010)

More titles:

438: Paradise to hell! Impel Down level 5.5
439: Starting Luffy's treatment! Iwa-san's miraculous ability

Thanks to Archah.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Archah and XMURADX, thanks for the new episode titles. 


===


Could I ask a question? I was wondering if it's possible to find out if one of the regular animators worked on the scenes with Luffy fighting Magellan.


Sorry for the trouble and thanks in advance.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 31, 2010)

Mmm, I checked the animators list but I didn't find any of the great ones I listed. I think they are new animators, but if they made more scenes, I'm sure I'll find them.

Although there is one that showed up in the Sakuga database. He is part of TAP [Toei Animation Philipines]. Don't know his name.

フランシス・カネダ

■ONE PIECE（1999~）　原画　267話　419話　436話

I'm really not sure.

Yukiko Nakatani, is listed as well. She is great, she did Animation Direction for episodes 383, 394, 413, 431. I rated her A because her art is awesome and her episodes have great animation overall. But I'm not sure if she does awesome key animation.

This episode had only 5 Japanese animators, and 6 animators from TAP.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for the information. If I understand correctly Yukiko Nakatani animated a scene/a few scenes in this episode and another animator named in the Sakuga database worked on this episode too.


Very interesting, and I had no idea so many different animators would work on one episode. 


Could you recognize a scene Yukiko Nakatani has worked on in this episode or is this only possible when Yukiko Nakatani is the Animation Director?



It was a really great episode, I just watched it again. Great story development and great art/animation, and next week will hopefully be even better. I wonder if next week we'll see some or one of the regular top animators. I'm already looking forward to it.


Thanks again.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, there is a lot of animators working on a single episode ranging from 3-20+. The more action scenes the more animators.

My best bet is the scene with Bon clay at the beginning where he jumps then hit the ground to make all the guards fly. Very similar angle to the action scenes Nakatani does in her episodes. 

Yeah, I'm very happy with this episode. And hopefully the next one is even better considering it's Katsumi. But I doubt we will be seeing any special animators in the first half, but possibly in the second half, since it have some epic scenes for Luffy and Bon Clay.


One Piece now have a lot of great supervisors working at the moment:

Naoki Tate
Katsumi Ishizuka
Yukiko Nakatani
Takeo Ide
Kazuya Hisada
Shigefumi Shingaki
Atsuko Kawamura
Megumi Yamashita [New but she is good so far]

Average ones:
Kenji Yokoyama
Masayuki Takagi [Although some of his episode are great]
Toshio Deguchi [Seems he is out of the rota for now]


That's 7 good to great supervisors against 3 average ones. No wonder the overall art of this arc have been great. lol


----------



## JH24 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your detailed reply and explanation! 

===

Sometimes even more than 20 animators? That's very impressive. 

===

I hope so too, it would be great if they saved the best animation for the second half, I'm really looking forward to these scenes. 

===


Thanks for the list with the animation supervisors, it really gives me a new perspective. I hadn't realized so many good supervisors have worked/will be working on this arc. I hope they'll keep it up or maybe even improve for the rest of this arc and the one after this.



Thanks again for your reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are some videos I created for the best OP animators: 

Yoshikazu Tomita


Naotoshi Shida 


Random Scene by Tadashi SAKAZAKI (197)


Random Scene by Sushio (256)


Videos are better than pics


----------



## Archah (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, i don't wanna get spoiled, so i just watched some shots, and they are gorgeous. Thanks!


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2010)

More Videos coming soon, I'll probably cover Ryou and Tate next. And Katsumi's early days, since he was the main animator back then.



Archah said:


> Wow, i don't wanna get spoiled, so i just watched some shots, and they are gorgeous. Thanks!



Thanks, and I hope you didn't spoil the big events. lol

BTW, what's with youtube messing up the aspect ratio of my videos, any idea as to why?

I'll try to upload them again.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 5, 2010)

great work,Murad


----------



## JH24 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, these are awesome video's! I really enjoyed watching them.


All the scenes look amazing, some of my favorites are the Luffy vs. Lucci fight, Rayleigh vs. Kizaru, Zoro vs. Kuma, Luffy vs. Kuma and Luffy vs. the Minotaur. But they are all awesome and a real joy to watch.


I almost forgot how intense Luffy vs. Lucci was. The scene of their fight made by Naotoshi Shida is breathtaking. I loved every second of that scene. Like for example how Luffy was hit by Lucci's Shigans. The way how they animated Luffy reacting to every hit was amazing to look at. 


Tomita's work is also really awesome. Zoro vs. Kuma remains one of my favorite fights in the series, Luffy vs. Kuma was very intense and I loved how Luffy charged at him. The Minotaur scene is also a favorite of mine. I could watch these video's over and over. 



Thank you for creating and uploading these awesome video's. Amazing work. 




> More Videos coming soon, I'll probably cover Ryou and Tate next. And Katsumi's early days, since he was the main animator back then.




Awesome! Really looking forward to it. 



===



As for YouTube and the aspect ratio, I wish I could help you with that. But it's been awhile I have uploaded a video to YouTube and some things have changed. I'll see if I can find something about the aspect ratio. If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

You Tube has devoted itself to useless updates . Pray tell what was so unwholesomely wrong about being able to make the screen smaller or lowering video quality ? Cause people with older computers can go jump off a cliff amirite ?


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. 

I uploaded the HD version of Shida, and the aspect ratio is now fixed. Tomita's video will take more time since it's over 200 MB.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuQ8JCVxyw0[/YOUTUBE]

I finished Ryou Onishi Scenes, but the video is over 20 minutes, lol...I'll make it into 2 parts. But I think I'll upload it tomorrow. 


@Lobolover...I had a 7 years old PC, that played HD nicely. Although I got rid of it a couple of months when it was done for. So, that's not really an issue, or it's a very rare one.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Stil , don't you think it was stupid to get rid of those features at all ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm talking viewing vids here , not uploading .


----------



## JH24 (Feb 6, 2010)

HD versions? Awesome!  


I look forward to see the video's with Ryou Onishi and I'm very happy to read the problem with the Aspect Ratio's is fixed.



Thanks a lot!  Great work!


----------



## Archah (Feb 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*438:* Deguchi Toshio
*439:* Tate Naoki
*440:* Yamashita Megumi
*441:* Takagi Masayuki

Titles:

*438:* Paradise in hell! Impel Down level 5.5
*439:* Starting Luffy's treatment! Iva-san's miraculous ability
*440:* Believe in miracles! Bon Clay soul's cheering
*441:* Luffy revives! Iva-san's escape plan starts


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome It just as I predicted. Thanks Archah.

Looks like the next batch will be awesome, when the action kicks.


BTW, The main One Piece Animator back then, he is not on the level of the other animators I posted so far, but Toei used him for the main scenes back then, Although he really imporved lately, His latest scenes are really good.


----------



## Archah (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol, ok :3


----------



## JH24 (Feb 6, 2010)

@ Archah


Thanks a lot for the information, Archah. 





XMURADX said:


> Awesome It just as I predicted. Thanks Archah.
> 
> Looks like the next batch will be awesome, when the action kicks.
> 
> ...


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it, I tried to make it more of an AMV that actually fits the song. So it took more time than usual.


BTW, I just realized that Kenji might be thrown again into the main fight of this arc. :S

And it looks like Tate have been wasted in this arc...

429 - Filler
439 - Talking episode, although it will have some great scenes
Next episode might be 449, which is the final episode of this arc, but there is not so much special about it.

Oh well, hopefully the war arc will have some of his best episodes.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is a pity regarding Naoki Tate. Still, any episode he works on is definitely one to look forward to IMHO.


All in all, these should be pretty enjoyable episodes. 


===


And yeah, I really like your work.  The music in your video's (especially your latest one) was really good and made the video's even more enjoyable to watch.


I loved Katsumi's scenes. So many awesome stuff. Great to see how long he has worked on One Piece and the wide variety of scenes. I have a hard time picking a favorite moment, they were all great. The opening scene with Crocodile was very intense.



Great work.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. I'm really enjoying making the videos. And they are much easier than making pics. lol

New Video. I really love this animator, hopefully we see more from him.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 7, 2010)

> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. I'm really enjoying making the videos. And they are much easier than making pics. lol




No problem. And thanks a lot to you as well, for making these great video's.  


===


Awesome work!


So many amazing scenes, I especially love the scene with Luffy punching Bakuga and Luffy being hit with "Pistol Kiss" but all scenes are great. I really like this animator as well.


The choice and order of scenes goes also very well with the music. The scenes together with the music make it an even more enjoyable experience to watch. 



Very nice work, man.  




===


EDIT: I was wondering, what is the name of the song? It sounds great. The song sounds a bit familiar but I don't know where I've heard it before.


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> New Video. I really love this animator, hopefully we see more from him.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 7, 2010)

I some how feel a little bit guilty for spoiling the new viewers.  ^

@JH24, Thanks a lot. And the the song is called "Pray", here is a DL Link: Neji  Hakujin (White Screw Blade)



2 more videos for Ryou Onishi, One of the best animators in OP. Started good, but became amazing with time. Seriously some of his scenes makes me think it have ragadoll movement. The guy must be good in physics.

Part1


----------



## Duune (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work on those AMV. I suppose you made them by guts alone but i suppose watching lots of one Piece gave a grasp of their style.

But i'm curious about one explosion shot on Katsumi Ishizuka AMV starting at 1:48 to 1:51. I wondered in which episode i could find it - i suppose it comes from the alabasta arc.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work again,murad

I always felt that Tomita had the biggest potential but he still didn't prove it,for now,imo,the best is Ryou (but he needs to improve his action scenes,he's perfect for the other stuff)

mmm,I think tate is still the best when it comes to action


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 8, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> awesome work again,murad
> 
> I always felt that Tomita had the biggest potential but he still didn't prove it,for now,imo,the best is Ryou (but he needs to improve his action scenes,he's perfect for the other stuff)
> 
> mmm,I think tate is still the best when it comes to action



Must agree


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 8, 2010)

Duune said:


> Nice work on those AMV. I suppose you made them by guts alone but i suppose watching lots of one Piece gave a grasp of their style.
> 
> But i'm curious about one explosion shot on Katsumi Ishizuka AMV starting at 1:48 to 1:51. I wondered in which episode i could find it - i suppose it comes from the alabasta arc.


Thanks. And I didn't make the videos based on my guts alone. Well, some scenes, but I'm sure about them 

I check the episode credits and try to find the animators working in them, and I get information about animators from the .

The site lists the best animators with all their works. But sometimes it doesn't state clearly what they did, and here comes my experience in watching too much One Piece. 

That scene is from episode 114. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> awesome work again,murad
> 
> I always felt that Tomita had the biggest potential but he still didn't prove it,for now,imo,the best is Ryou (but he needs to improve his action scenes,he's perfect for the other stuff)
> 
> mmm,I think tate is still the best when it comes to action



Thanks. And I totally agree with what you said. Tomita needs time to work on a scene to show his full potential, his last work was clearly rushed.

Tate is definitely the best for action. He does the best action choreography as well. 

I love Ryou's action scenes, but hopefully he will improve over time.



@JH24, thanks for stating your opinion on the videos. I really enjoyed reading it. 

lol, it's my first time making AMV's, I'm slowly improving. I hope I don't run out of good songs that fits the AMV's. lol



Next work will be Tate, but it will take time since he have lots's of scenes.

And I'll work on Fujisawa today. 


Again, thanks to everyone for commenting. I'm really glad you liked them.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 8, 2010)

It's gonna take three episodes before Luffy gets cured ? Wow .


----------



## Archah (Feb 8, 2010)

Seeing you are uploading all this videos i wanna watch more and more OP episodes lol


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 9, 2010)

What is name of the second song in Yoshikazu Tomita video? I really love this song


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 9, 2010)

The Song is from the Ending theme of Movie 7. It's called "Sayaendo".
Lind Uchiha



Archah said:


> Seeing you are uploading all this videos i wanna watch more and more OP episodes lol



lol...You have 400 episodes to go. 


Edit: Here is a great overview for One Piece ratings. Made by crossbones.

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				crossbones said:
			
		

> Using the data from the first post, I TEDIOUSLY input all that stuff and divided it into "Ratings" and "Position." The yellow line is the trend line. For the Ratings chart, I used a polynomial trend line because the ratings themselves have a fairly clear pattern over ten years and the polynomial line gives a good idea of the general ratings trend. The Position chart is more erratic, so I went with a moving average trend line for a little more accuracy. But if you look at the last chart I also tried the Position chart with a polynomial line which gives an interesting perspective. Those recent spots at #2 have been making a difference.
> 
> Casual observations: Ratings were slowly declining over the years then nose-dived exactly when they moved the time to mornings and scattered the schedule to different times and days all over Japan. Then it recovered and dipped a bit but has been consistently trending up from exactly when OP/DBZ Dream 9 began.
> 
> ...


----------



## grimmjo6 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for this excellent report 

I am surprised by the extraordinary effort that you have worked


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 15, 2010)

The main and best animators for One Piece.

Here is Naoki Tate Video: [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwL840G_KIo[/youtube] 

I'll disappear for a couple of weeks because of my Project.

I hope you will like it. Enjoy.


----------



## firefist (Feb 15, 2010)

nice video, Murad.
Now I know why you like Tate so much 
I need to watch the anime version of Water7/Enies Lobbby. Looks fantastic from these couple of moments.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks. Tate started good but improved over time, Now he is just awesome. like the rest of the other great OP animators.

lol, All One Piece animators started normal and became awesome over time.

BTW, there was a lot of scenes, but I had to remove many of them to fit the 10 minutes limit. Which kinda sucks.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 18, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> The main and best animators for One Piece.
> 
> Here is Naoki Tate Video: *Naruto The Ninja Path RP*
> 
> ...






I just watched your newest video and I really liked it. I've watched it several times now and I'm truly enjoying every second of it. 



Tate's work is amazing and I really like his style, I really enjoy seeing the intensity of many of his scenes, especially because of the fluid movements and the expressions the characters make. Like Luffy when he's attacking Lucci or for example the way Luffy walks up those stairs towards Tenryuubito Carlos. 




Every scene was great in its own way, but some of my personal favorite moments are:


- Zoro vs. T-bone and Zoro vs. Oz. I really loved these scenes. The movements and actions of the characters are awesome. I also loved the music you've used, XMURADX. Loved the slowdown of the music when Oz began to fall in slowmotion. 


- My second favorite scene in your awesome AMV was Luffy vs. Lucci. So intense, so amazingly well executed. I could almost "feel" the blows Lucci delivered to Luffy. Very exciting to see Luffy barely avoiding Lucci's fast kick into the ground. Expressions were really great, you could see and feel the emotions. 


You've done a great job with the music as it really intensified during the fight.  I loved it.


- I also really liked the scene with Duval and Luffy. Loved Luffy's movements just before he kicked Duval's mask off. The perspective was very nice and again I really like how you matched the music as it slowed down during the scenes afterwards. 


- Luffy and Carlos. Definitely my favorite scene in your newest AMV and probably one of my most favorite One Piece scenes ever so far. Naoki Tate really has done such an amazing job on this scene that it is hard for me to express my feelings into words.


Luffy walking towards Carlos... Normally I would say it is just walking, but Tate has managed to show it in such a way that you can almost feel every step, you can just feel something is going to happen. Luffy's body language is really awesomely portrayed here. Nothing is being said, but Luffy's pose and actions are telling a story words never could. I really love how Naoki Tate has done this.


Luffy's expression is really intense, I loved the way he dodges the bullets. And then this scene ends in an amazing and (very) satisfying finale, the blow is unbelievable and has a great impact, and not only on Carlos. I loved it! 



I better stop now, I love these scenes so much that if I continue I won't be able to stop talking anymore.  But I really love these scenes, your video with Tate's work has made me really excited.


I feel I could talk about animation now for hours.  Your video really made an impact on me.



The use of music is once again really great, I really like the build up of the music that played during this scene, it really fits and makes the already enjoyable experience even better. Great work and well done. 


- Luffy vs. Blueno, when I saw this episode for the first time almost or perhaps over a year ago, (I can't believe so much time has already passed) I didn't like the art. However, now I really love this scene. 


Very intense, love the fast (spinning) motions, especially Luffy spinning in the air while holding his hat.


- The scenes with Perona floating a ghost form out of her body (great fluid movements) and Luffy falling into Hancock's bathroom are other favorites of mine. 




But I really like all scenes, like Franky's fight or Luffy destroying the enemy's building on Spy Island. All great stuff! ^^



===



I really enjoyed your newest video from beginning to end. So many great moments, and the music made the experience even better. 



Good Luck with your Project.  


I really hope that after the Project is finished, we'll see more of your awesome AMV's about One Piece animators/animation directors. I would love to watch them and I really enjoy your work! 



Awesome work!   Loved it!


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 2, 2010)

New Titles:

442. Ace's Convoy Begins - The Defenses of the Lowest Level, Level 6!
443. The Strongest Team is Formed - Shake Impel Down to Its Core!
444. Even More Chaos! Blackbeard Teach Invades!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 3, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> New Titles:
> 
> 442. Ace's Convoy Begins - The Defenses of the Lowest Level, Level 6!
> 443. The Strongest Team is Formed - Shake Impel Down to Its Core!
> 444. Even More Chaos! Blackbeard Teach Invades!



thanks for posting the new titles, i fuckin love em !


----------



## Archah (Mar 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*442:* Nakatani Yukiko
*443:* Yokoyama Kenji
*444:* Kawamura Atsuko
*445:* Ide Takeo

445's title is something like: _"Dangerous encounter! Blackbeard and Rain's Shiryuu"_


----------



## akainu5000 (Mar 6, 2010)

Someone tells me what page you took the info on that Manga Capi which corresponds to Epiode of Anime??


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot Archah.

Looks like Takeo Ide is gonna handle the main fight. 
I hope some great animators work with him.

Other than Kenji, the list is great!

Edit: reading the new title, I don't think Takeo Ide will handle it. Most probably it will be Katsumi or Shigefumi. Still, even if anyone of them does then I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 6, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *442:* Nakatani Yukiko
> *443:* Yokoyama Kenji
> ...





Thanks a lot for the list, Archah.  And thanks a lot to you as well for the episode titles, XMURADX. 


It looks good, glad to see Kenji appearing early instead of later on.


I'm looking forward to these episodes.


----------



## Kenzo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi.

I don't know if it has been answered but, will there be a filler arc before 
*Spoiler*: __ 



White Beard War




Thanks.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know if it has been answered but, will there be a filler arc before
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, there is nothing that suggest so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I hope the Strawhats stories will be fleshed out before the war. I think it would be a great timing, and it will allow the War arc to have good pacing since most of the chapters are worth few minutes of animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my friends al-ooo-al video:

OP Movie 6 Sakuga


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

So which episode you think will have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shiryuu showing up ? 443 right ?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 10, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> So which episode you think will have
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I don't think that will be his introduction episode.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 10, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> This is my friends al-ooo-al video:
> 
> OP Movie 6 Sakuga


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 18, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> *One Piece Vol. 57 breaks 2 records.*
> 
> 
> The 57th volume of Eiichiro Oda's One Piece pirate manga sold 1,690,932 copies in its first week of sales — a new record in first-week sales for any book sold in Japan. The 57th volume's sales topped the previous record-holder, the 56th volume's 1,363,868 copies which were sold in the first week of December. Shueisha printed a record 3 million copies of the 57th volume, which is more than any book ever had in its first printing
> ...



Holy Shit


----------



## firefist (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work as usual XMURADX 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to XMURADX again.




anyway, nice records, and it's only the beggining of that arc


----------



## JH24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for the update and thank you for all your hard work, XMURADX.  



===


It's great to see One Piece is doing so well. 


At the moment I have to spread my rep around as well, but I'll definitely +rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

1.6milion copies in a week. FUCK!!!

Lets not forget all those that downloaded them in Japan and those got the translations from abroad.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 23, 2010)

*One Piece Memorial Best Album Tops Weekly Sales Chart*
​


> One Piece Memorial Best, the CD set that marks the 10th anniversary of the One Piece television
> anime series, sold 82,000 copies to top Oricon's overall album chart for the week of May 15-21. An anime compilation album had not ranked #1 on the same chart since January of 2009, when the Code Geass Complete Best CD accomplished that feat with 50,090 copies.
> 
> One Piece Memorial Best contains all of the theme songs and the vocal songs used in the anime on 33 tracks on two discs. The album's initial limited pressing also bundled a bonus extra DVD with all 31 opening and ending animation sequences from the anime, as well as the 4th anime episode.



Source:


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I guess we can safely say Oda wont be selling matches any time soon


----------



## Jade (Mar 23, 2010)

So anything OP related is high selling in Japan. Good to hear


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Even OP themed underwear ? 

I am kinda curious if they make that , I've seen all sorts of motives from all sorts of movies/shows on there .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 28, 2010)

Say, XMURADX, when are the next episode titles are coming out?  The only episode title known so far is for the next episode.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to see in Japan One Piece is more popular than crap like Naruto, Bleach etc.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Any kind of OP related project upcoming ? I heard that the "Ova" came out and has no new material whatsoever (if I heard so over here forget my air-headedness) .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 28, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Any kind of OP related project upcoming ? I heard that the "Ova" came out and has no new material whatsoever (if I heard so over here forget my air-headedness) .


Yeah, that OVA is just a recap, from the start of the series to Impel Down.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

At least a bit of new animation would be better . But it being just a clip show of material we already have ?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, It's free...what did you expect.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

It's.......free                                 ?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 28, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> It's.......free                                 ?



It comes free with the new Album Memorial Best (I just posted few posts back).


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 29, 2010)

Argh, I hate double posting(Makes me look like a noob). Anyway, I made a new video.

*Kenichi Fujisawa (藤沢研一)*

■ONE PIECE（1999~）　原画　330話　334話　339話　345話　352話　365話　375話　383話　386話　394話　398話　413話 431話


----------



## JH24 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow... 


I really, really like it. I've watched it several times now and I'm really enjoying every moment of your newest and awesome AMV. The music sounds great and fits perfectly with the faster pace in your newest video. It really flows very well and it enhances an already very enjoyable experience even more. 


XMURADX, you've done such an amazing job with your newest AMV! I love it!  




I'm not really familiar with Kenichi Fujisawa and watching your awesome new video really gave me a very enjoyable and very impressive introduction into the work he has done for One Piece so far. 


I really like his work from what I saw in your AMV, I can't say if I like him as much as for example Naoki Tate or Naotoshi Shida, but I can say I really like his style. It seems very dynamic and flexible overall. Another thing I noticed and liked is the way he uses effects like smoke or debris.


His work looks really great and is very enjoyable to look at, and it's very nice to discover that certain scenes I have seen in One Piece were done by this animator. 


===


If it's okay I wanted to share some of my favorite moments in your great AMV.


- I absolutely love the opening from 0:00-0:21. You've done a fantastic job with the fast paced and exciting music intro, and very effectively combined it with some great looking and very enjoyable scenes. The scene with Rayleigh is awesome, and also because it blends seamlessly with the scenes and the music. Love it! 

But my favorite part in the opening regarding animation is Luffy avoiding Marigold's fast attacks.


- 0:22-0:27 I really liked the fight of Luffy vs. the Blugori's/guards. Fast-paced and with some great moves and poses from Luffy and the other characters.


- 0:27-0:34 One of my favorite moments in your amazing AMV. I just love the fast movement of the person on the water and how he tries to evade Franky's shots. Not only that, but the music fits perfectly here. Awesome job! 


- 0:38 I really like the scene with Zoro destroying the building. Nice perspective and I really like the weapon, damage and debris effects.


- 0:44-0:57 Another one of my most favorite scenes in your AMV. The whole scene of Luffy destroying the buildings on the island is amazingly done by the animator. I could really feel the impact thanks to the very fluid portrayal of Luffy's movements and I loved the ending when Luffy completely destroys a building, resulting in a shockwave of debris and smoke, Luffy's impact even creating a visible shockwave on the water of the pool.


I also want to say that the music fits perfectly, it made me enjoy your already great AMV even more and it also enhanced for me Luffy's attacks and its following effects. Very well done. 



- 1:04-1:09 Awesome job with the music, as it changes tune exactly on the moment Luffy holds on to the Blugori's arm. The whole scene with Luffy throwing the Blugori away is awesome, love the perspective.


- 1:20-2:05 This scene is my favorite part of your video. The whole fight between Luffy and Marigold was really satisfying to watch. Loved the movements, the fast pace, the expressions. Really enjoyable.


But I want to compliment you here as well, my friend.  Once again, the music improved these scenes even more and really made everything flow really well. I noticed how you perfectly matched the changes in music with a fitting scene in this part.


Like for example 1:40 when Luffy "dances" in the air to avoid the poisonous attacks, or 1:50, when Luffy is dashing forward for a counterattack (Love the perspective here and Luffy's movements) or at 2:02 when Luffy is hit.


Amazing work, very well done! 


- 2:20-2:44 A dark and very impressive scene. I really like the animation and expressions in this scene. And great job with the music, I heard the change in music at 2:23. It fits perfectly with the scene and increased the impact for me when watching. 


- 2:45-2:59 Great scene. I really like the effects used in this part. The smoke, the shockwaves from the impact, the damage being done. It all looks great. 


I noticed the match between the music and when the large gun was fired at 2:44. And then how the change fits again at 2:59. Amazing! fantastic work. 


- 2:59-3:15 Love the scenes with Usopp. Especially liked the movements of the boxing Kangaroo and Usopp here.


- 3:18 I really like how Moria's shadow deflects Luffy's attacks and how they impact him.


- I really like the ending with the formation/animation of the Shadow Clone.


===


Really awesome work! I loved every second of it, I really do! 


The music was awesome (I believe it is "Doubt and Trust" from Access. I remember this from watching D. Grayman), very fast-paced and it fitted very well with the chosen scenes. You've done a really great job matching the scenes with the music, and it makes the entire AMV flow really well.


After watching your video I really felt good. Fantastic work, my friend.  I loved it. And I'm sure that, just as with your previous awesome video's, I'll be watching your newest one very often. 



I hope we'll see more of your awesome AMV's in the future. They've shown and taught me so much regarding animation, the different animators, the different styles, etc. And I really enjoyed watching them all. 



Thank you for creating these great AMV's and for sharing them with us. I learned a lot from them.



Great work, XMURADX.  Very well done, loved it.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 29, 2010)

Great post. It's nice to know your exact thoughts on the a video.

I'm really glad you liked it.


----------



## JH24 (Mar 30, 2010)

No problem. 


And I'm really happy to hear you liked my comments. 


===



Thanks a lot for creating this awesome thread. Thank you for your amazing AMV's and thank you for all your hard work, XMURADX. I really appreciate it.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 31, 2010)

New Video, Movie 9 Sakuga:


----------



## JH24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow...


It has been a while ago since I last saw Movie 9, I can't believe I couldn't remember some of the amazing scenes I just saw in your awesome AMV. They're simply breathtaking, they really made me excited while watching. I really need to re-watch Movie 9 one day.



Your video is really amazing, XMURADX. I really enjoyed watching it. I also really liked the music in your AMV. It really fits, everything flowed very well and the music really made me enjoy watching even more.


===



If it's okay, I wanted to comment on each scene:




- Tatsuzou Nishida: Very nice opening scene. I really like how Zoro's swordfighting is portrayed. So amazingly fluid and I love those white lines that indicate Zoro's sword slashes, makes Zoro's movements even more intense. I also liked Franky's scene, the shots he fired looked really fluid and I loved the effects.

I also noticed how at 0:40 you've matched/synched the music with Zoro's slash of his sword. A very nice touch. Great job! 


Favorite moments in this scene for me are at 0:08-0:19 and 0:31 (Franky's hand turning, a short scene but I noticed it the first time) 




- Takaaki Yamashita: A short scene, but I really liked the movements and expressions of Dalton talking. You can really see how fluid it feels, not forced at all, just smooth.




Naoki Tate: What can I say? This scene was excellent. Very exciting, very intense and a scene you can watch over many times and never get tired off.

I loved every moment. My favorite parts were Chopper eating the Rumble Ball (Even the simplest actions are great), Chopper charging in (Amazing perspective and an amazing portrayal of speed), Chopper evading Wapol's blows... Let's just say that this whole scene was one favorite part for me.  Loved it, and I've re-watched this part many times.




Ken Ootsuka: Amazing, what a fight! I really liked and enjoyed the whole exchange between Luffy and Musshuru (I had to look his name up, lol) Really an adrenaline rush.

I noticed how the music matched perfectly when the fight started, or for example when the lyrics matched very well with Musshuru talking at 1:51. 2:01 is great too, perfect match with the music. It must be hard to time the music and the scene exactly right with each other. Great job, XMURADX.  


I love this entire scene done by Ken Ootsuka, but my favorite moments are 1:21-1:28 (fast paced fist fight, greatly animated blows Musshuru deals to Luffy), 1:32 (Love Musshuru's expressive movements), 1:34-1:40 (Luffy getting hit by Musshuru's doppelgangers, you can almost feel the impact of the blows and Luffy's facial expressions are IMHO extremely well done), 1:49-1:50 (Luffy's landing is very well done, like the way how he rolls and his expression)




Hiroki Tanaka: This has got to be my favorite scene of your newest awesome AMV. The whole Gear 2 fight was simply amazing. The expressions, the movements, the steam coming from Luffy's body. Everything was absolutely perfect. I loved every second.


I have said it before but I really want to say it again. Awesome work with the music! It really fitted so well, it really enhanced the viewing experience. At 2:31 the music and scene match perfectly, intensifying Luffy's blow. I loved the music during the fight at 2:58-3:01 and especially the slower guitar music at 3:12-3:16. Great work! 



My favorite animated moments are at 2:19-2:20, Luff's expressions, his moving hair, the movements in his clothes. It looks amazing. 2:21-2:23, love Usopp's little dance. ^^ 2:26-3:16 I can't find the right words to describe my feelings here. But let's just say I absolutely love it. I watched this part many times over, it's a really memorable scene and I love Musshuru's and Luffy's spins in the air during the fight.




Yuki Hayashi: I really like this part as well. I noticed how the music slows down when this scene starts. It fits very well.

The character's movements and actions are great. It feels all very natural and it's very enjoyable to look at. I loved Sanji's and Chopper's attempt to get the Afro's off.  

I noticed how you matched Chopper at 3:37 pulling off an Afro with the music itself. Perfect. Very well done. 




Hisashi Mori: What I really like about this scene is the style in which the characters are shown. I really like it and it really emphasizes IMHO the characters expressions even more. (By the way, great match of music when Luffy appears at 4:08)


Hisashi Mori does an incredible job in showing and portraying the speed with Sanji and Luffy, and I can really feel and see it. Amazing scene, one which I have re-watched several times as well.



===



An awesome and really great AMV, XMURADX. I loved every second and it was really satisfying to watch. You've done such an amazing job. So many great scenes, really nice and fitting music, it was a really fantastic experience. 




I felt really good after watching and you can be sure I'll be re-watching your newest AMV a lot as well in the future. I'm going to add it to my favorites on YouTube within a few minutes. 




I have to spread my rep around first, but I'll definitely +rep you when I get the chance.


Really, really well done! . I hope to see more of your awesome work in the future. I'm really looking forward to it. 



Great work, XMURADX.


----------



## ONI GIRI (Apr 2, 2010)

just wondering if anyone knows the name to the song/music that is played during mostly 'sad' events such as in the latest ep (444) with hannyball,
id like to know so i could play it on piano (:


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks JH24. I'm glad you liked it.



ONI GIRI said:


> just wondering if anyone knows the name to the song/music that is played during mostly 'sad' events such as in the latest ep (444) with hannyball,
> id like to know so i could play it on piano (:



One Piece Original Soundtrack - A Mother's Love


----------



## ONI GIRI (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2010)

Next ADs:

*446:* Deguchi Toshio
*447:* Ishizuka Katsumi
*448:* Tate Naoki
*449:* Takagi Masayuki
*450:* Yokoyama Kenji


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 7, 2010)

Titles courtesy of Geg:

446: His Spirit Won't Break! Hannyabal Goes All Out
447: The Jet Pistol of Rage - Luffy vs. Blackbeard
448: Stop Magellan! Iva-san Unleashes His Secret Attack
449: Magellan's Scheme! The Jailbreak is Obstructed


Thanks Archah, 

As expected, Luffy Vs. BB will be done by Katsumi. Tate is wasted again on another boring chapter(IMO). I'm surprised that next week is Deguchi, Takagi and Yokoyama are back so fucking early.

How come we don't have a title for 450?


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's odd. 2ch says something about escaping from an island exile, is it possible? (i don't read the manga).


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Yeah, it's odd. 2ch says something about escaping from an island exile, is it possible? (i don't read the manga).



Yeah, it is indeed about escaping. But when I asked Geg, this is what he had to say.



> 2ch says the title is pending with the tentative title of "Escaping the Island", which is the same as the manga chapter's title. It probably won't stay as the full title because I remember them doing that a couple of times in the Thriller Bark arc.


----------



## Wanpisu (Apr 8, 2010)

It's rly that Katsumi Ishizuka and Naoki Tate work together in the chapter *309*?


Because I don't see any of Naoki Tate style in this chap.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 8, 2010)

Wanpisu said:


> It's rly that Katsumi Ishizuka and Naoki Tate work together in the chapter *309*?
> 
> 
> Because I don't see any of Naoki Tate style in this chap.



Yeah, First Part was Tate. Second Part was Katsumi.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A whole episode on Luffy Vs. Hannyabal ?




Then again , the last episode was titled "Blackbeard and Shiryuu" and it featured what , 60 seconds of them as a whole .


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, they covered a little bit more. Surprisingly the pacing was actually good. ^

Anyway, The special animator Kenji Kuroyanagi did key animation for the 2nd Gear scene.

Funny. That the bad supervisor have done good episodes recently.
Deguchi's work in ep 446 was above average and really good overall. Kenji's work in 443 was pretty good as well.


----------



## paolomagma (May 1, 2010)

This thread is amazing.

i've heard a lot about one piece in the last 3 years always hearing it was awesome and way better than the main stream anime.

I never really got the urge to start coz it has 400+ eps and counting. bet then i saw this thread I was kinda moved that someone made the effort to make it and so i decided to watch the first few episodes.

And man, I'm glad I did. haha. I'm addicted to it now. the storyline is mind blowing and its fun.

Thank you XMURADX!
I'm gonna keep watching ti'll I finish. 300 eps to go!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 1, 2010)

so do we have titles for the next few episodes ? 449 is currently in the process of airing as we speak, & that's where the titles end.


----------



## totalNightmare (May 2, 2010)

450: The Jailbreak Team Driven Into a Corner - Forbidden Move 'Venom Demon'


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2010)

Next ADs:

*451:* Yamashita Megumi
*452:* Deguchi Toshio
*453:* Ide Takeo
*454:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I'm glad they are using the normal teams in the beginning. So the starting of the action will be great.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 6, 2010)

where the fuck is Inoue


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> where the fuck is Inoue



lol, working on the new season of Saint Saya, He might be back in this upcoming arc.

I'm not sure though if there will be filler after this arc, or we will go straight to the war.

But anyway, the next list is gonna be awesome, according to the rota, the next list will have Tate, Ishizuka, Nakatani, and Shingaki.  



*Episode:0* *Credits*

*Character Design/Animation Director (キャラクターデザイン・作画監督):　*

Shigefumi SHINGAKI 

*
Effects Animation Director (エフェクト作画監督):*　

Takashi HASHIMOTO (橋本敬史) <---OMG!!! No wonder the ep felt different.


*Assistant Animation Director:*　

Masahiro SHIMANUKI(島貫正弘)　
Atsuko KAWAMURA (川村敦子)　
Takeo IDE (井出武生)


*Key Animation (Sakuga):*

Kazuya HISADA (久田和也)　
Naoki TATE (舘　直樹)
Shuichi ITO (伊藤修一)　
??? (佐泊○子)
Miho AZUMA (東　美帆)　
Sumio WATANABE (渡辺純央)
Yukiko NAKATANI (中谷友紀子)
Natsuki EGAMI (江上夏樹)
??? (堀江由美)
Daisuke KAMEI (亀井大祐)
Naoyuki ITOU (伊藤尚往)　
??? (穂○山　薫)
Kenji KUROYANAGI (黒柳賢治)
??? (重松佐和子)


----------



## totalNightmare (May 8, 2010)

451. *Create the Final Miracle - Break Through the Gate of Justice*


----------



## XMURADX (May 9, 2010)

Courtesy of Archah...

Titles (rough translation):

451: Do your last miracle - Breaking through the gates of justice
452: Aiming to navy headquarters - The voyage to rescue Ace!
453: Weather science and gentlemen passion tea (provisional)
454: Sanji & Chopper episode (provisional)

Strawhat's filler!!!


----------



## ONI GIRI (May 9, 2010)

awesome!! xD

where do you get the info of the Raw titles from?


----------



## XMURADX (May 9, 2010)

ONI GIRI said:


> awesome!! xD
> 
> where do you get the info of the Raw titles from?



It gets posted earlier than official on 2chan.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 9, 2010)

Hah, I just said in the 450 episode thread that that's a good time to animate the Strawhats' side stories. Awesome.


----------



## Shiyojin (May 9, 2010)

Kinda good that there are fillers now i guess but i just can't wait for the next arc


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 9, 2010)

I just did a fist pump and said, "YES, we're getting filler!" 
I feel odd. 

(Hopes Tate does the Robin episode again).


----------



## XMURADX (May 15, 2010)

More Titles and AD's:

455, "Robin and Usopp (tentative)"
Naoki Tate

456 "Zoro & Brook (tentative)"
Kenji Yokoyama

457 "Awaiting Translation"
Masayuki Takagi 

458 "Awaiting Translation"
Katsumi Ishizuka 

459 "Showdown at the summit."
Toshio Deguchi

Take it with a grain of salt.

Edit: Fake.


----------



## Eternal Pein (May 15, 2010)

Yeah i'm gonna ask if anyone can give me their opinion, i have tried to watch OP before and was never able to get into it but everyone says its so good and im wondering if its really worth another try of getting into


----------



## XMURADX (May 15, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Yeah i'm gonna ask if anyone can give me their opinion, i have tried to watch OP before and was never able to get into it but everyone says its so good and im wondering if its really worth another try of getting into



Yeah, it's hard to get into One Piece. It needs some time to actually like it.

I'm a devoted fan now, but at the start I thought One Piece was okay and the first 20 episodes or so didn't get me hooked. It's just keeps getting bigger and better.

It's not the best selling manga for no reason. 

Anyway, I hope you enjoy it if you pick it up again.


----------



## thesh00ter (May 16, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Yeah i'm gonna ask if anyone can give me their opinion, i have tried to watch OP before and was never able to get into it but everyone says its so good and im wondering if its really worth another try of getting into


lemme ask u, did u start from the VERY beginning?  sounds like a stretch but if u literally watch it from the very beginning to now, you'll see why it's so enjoyable.  i started when it was at the start of a very epic arc and that's pretty much wat moved me to do it, because i wanted to understand everything i was watching


----------



## XMURADX (May 18, 2010)

Impel Down Sakuga


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2010)

Next ADs:

*455:* Tate Naoki
*456:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*457:* Ishizuka Katsumi

*NO EPISODE ON 7/4*


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *455:* Tate Naoki
> *456:* Shingaki Shigefumi
> ...



Thanks a lot, any idea about the titles?

Wow, all the good teams are getting used now. I hope they bring someone special when the action starts.


----------



## geG (Jun 7, 2010)

No titles yet


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2010)

455: The Revolutionary Army and the Trap of the Forest of Gluttony
456: The Giant Grave and Panties of Gratitude
457: Clip Show 1 (title pending)

Titles courtesy of Geg. 

I hope the recap ep's doesn't last long.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Yeah i'm gonna ask if anyone can give me their opinion, i have tried to watch OP before and was never able to get into it but everyone says its so good and im wondering if its really worth another try of getting into



just skip to episode 31 and watch from there.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 10, 2010)

*Summaries for ep 455-357



Spoiler:  



455話　(6／13)
仲間達の行方 革命軍と暴食の森の罠(わな)！
クマに飛ばされた後、ロビンはテキーラウルフという名の国で、奴隷の少女・ソランにかくまわれていたが、密告者が出て役人に捕まってしまう。拷問同然の取り調べをされたあげく、過酷な強制労働を課せられたロビンは逃げ出そうとするものの、海楼石(かいろうせき)製の手かせをはめられたため、悪魔の実の能力が使えない。ロビンはルフィたちと合流すべく、ある決断をする。一方、ボーイン列島のジャングルに落ちたウソップ。食べ物に困っていた彼は、森の勇者・ヘラクレスンに頼み、おいしい物がたくさんあるという秘密の場所へ連れていってもらうことに。≫脚本=上坂浩彦 演出・絵コンテ=古賀豪 作画監督=館直樹 美術=白石美穂
■456話　(6／20)
仲間達の行方 巨大な墓標とパンツの恩
クライガナ島・シッケアール王国跡地に飛ばされたゾロ。クマとの戦いで重傷を負っていた彼は、はからずもかつての敵・ペローナに助けられ、彼女が暮らす古城で世話になっていた。なんとか動けるようになったゾロは、仲間たちと合流しようと島の海岸をめざすが、途中、森の中で迷ってしまう。同じころ、ナマクラ島にあるハラヘッターニャ国の人々は、島に落ちてきたブルックを悪魔王・サタンと勘違いし、手厚くもてなすが??。≫脚本=上坂浩彦 演出・絵コンテ=所勝美 作画監督=新垣重文 美術=吉池隆司
■457話　(6／27)
総集編1
ルフィは、アラバスタでエースと再会してからの出来事を回想する。白ひげ海賊団二番隊隊長になっていたエースと別れた後、ルフィはモックタウンで兄が追っていた仲間殺しの罪人・黒ひげと出会う。≫脚本=上坂浩彦 演出・絵コンテ=園田誠 作画監督=石塚勝海 美術=佐藤美幸
■_話　(7／4)
放送休止


*


----------



## Tre_azam (Jun 10, 2010)

i didnt know OP was so so good in the ratings! last i checked, they were averaging 9-10% per ep.


----------



## geG (Jul 7, 2010)

458: Masayuki Takagi
459: Kenji Yokoyama
460: Toshio Deguchi
461: Yukiko Nakatani


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Geg. Nice, they are getting rid of the bad AD's from the beginning. Nakatani's episode should be good.

*Titles*

07/11 458「海軍本部直前回想特別編　集結！三大将」
A Special Retrospective Before Marineford! Assemble! The Three Admirals

07/18 459「決戦の刻迫る！海軍最強の布陣完成！」
Decisive Battle is Drawing Near! Navy’s Strongest Formations Finished!

07/25 No Episode

08/01 460「巨大艦隊あらわる　襲来！白ひげ海賊団」
Enormous Fleets Revealed! Invading! The Whitebeard Pirates

08/08 461「エースと白ひげ」
Ace and Whitebeard (Temporary Name)

Translated by Bamind.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Bamind, Geg and XMURADX for the information. 


I really look forward to the upcoming arc in the anime. I can't wait. 


It's nice to see that the less good AD's are going first. I hope this means the best AD's and animators are saved for the best episodes/scenes later on.


I hope Naoki Tate and Naotoshi Shida are allowed to do a lot of scenes in this Arc. I love their work.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 7, 2010)

When the fuck is Inoue going to ever do an episode again?!? 

Last one was 2008!!!!!


----------



## evilnarutofan (Jul 8, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> 07/11 458「海軍本部直前回想特別編　集結！三大将」
> A Special Retrospective Before Marineford! Assemble! The Three Admirals
> 
> 07/18 459「決戦の刻迫る！海軍最強の布陣完成！」
> ...




fixed


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 8, 2010)

lol. ^



killedbydoorknob said:


> When the fuck is Inoue going to ever do an episode again?!?
> 
> Last one was 2008!!!!!



Well, Inoue is not a regular supervisor now. He is working on the new season of Saint Saya or something similar.

And seriously, why do you care?...The current supervisors are good. 

Just as long as the animators are good, then expect something awesome. Like the animator Yoshikazu Tomita, or Naotoshi Shida. They have similar style to Inoue.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 10, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> lol. ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because i like his style the most and miss it. None of their styles are like Inoue. Their styles are similar to the OP art style but not similar to Inoue's particular twist to the art style which i enjoy the most. I really like Inoue because his episodes are very consistent from the beginning to the end. The entire episode is done by him and no filled with inconsistent art from having 2-3 different art directors working on one episode. 

This is why i don't think the current supervisors are that good because their episodes usually change drastically halfway through to different art style.

It reminds me too much of the days of DBZ.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 10, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> because i like his style the most and miss it. None of their styles are like Inoue. Their styles are similar to the OP art style but not similar to Inoue's particular twist to the art style which i enjoy the most. I really like Inoue because his episodes are very consistent from the beginning to the end. The entire episode is done by him and no filled with inconsistent art from having 2-3 different art directors working on one episode.
> 
> This is why i don't think the current supervisors are that good because their episodes usually change drastically halfway through to different art style.
> 
> It reminds me too much of the days of DBZ.



If you re-watch some of Inoue's episodes, then you will notice how some of them are inconsistent.

Tate is more consistent than Inoue, IMO.

Anyway, maybe he will come back to do some episodes in the new arc.


----------



## firefist (Jul 16, 2010)

Were there any news about the One Piece OVA?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 16, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Were there any news about the One Piece OVA?



Which one do you mean? 

The last one was Episode 0.


----------



## firefist (Jul 16, 2010)

I mean the release for the recap OVA.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 16, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I mean the release for the recap OVA.



Oh, that was released a long time ago. It was even uploaded on youtube, but no one bothered to re-upload it.

It was basically a re-cap OVA using old scenes.


----------



## firefist (Jul 16, 2010)

ah, too bad, hoped that they would do it with new scenes.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 17, 2010)

For the first time the big animator Yuki Hayashi works on One Piece. My guess that he did the scene starting from smoker until Akainu.



Naotoshi Shida did the scene starting from Sentoumaru until Hancock.

Naoki Tate scene started from Crocodile until Ivankov.

Still, not sure who did the WB pirates part.

Hisada did most of Luffy walking shots. And mainly the beginning.


I liked the art in this opening. Hisada was probably the AD of this opening. That's what he have doing lately.

Too bad, Tomita and Ryou didn't work here. Hopefully they are working on some epic scenes in the other episodes.


Edit: BTW, More great animators worked in the opening. (I'll include the others)
*舘直樹 = Naoki Tate
志田直俊 = Naotoshi Shida
大塚健 = Ken Ootsuka
佐藤雅将 = Masayuki Sato (Movie 10 - Chara Designer & Animation Director)
原田大基 = Daiki Harada
林祐己 = Yuki Hayashi*

Seriously, I haven't seen a list like this for an opening for One Piece before.


----------



## firefist (Jul 23, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Edit: BTW, More great animators worked in the opening. (I'll include the others)
> *舘直樹 = Naoki Tate
> 志田直俊 = Naotoshi Shida
> 大塚健 = Ken Ootsuka
> ...



is that a sign that we're gonna see some kick ass animation in this war arc?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2010)

Firefist said:


> is that a sign that we're gonna see some kick ass animation in this war arc?



I hope so, but I'm pretty sure they have brought some of the best for this opening because they consider this arc important.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2010)

462話「世界を滅ぼす力！グラグラの実の能力」
The Power That Can Destroy the World! - The Ability of Tremor-Tremor Fruit
菅良幸　上田芳裕　上田芳裕　山下恵 (Megumi YAMASHITA)

463話「すべてを焼き尽くす！大将赤犬の能力」
Burn out Everything! – The Ability of the Admiral Akainu
上坂浩彦　中島豊　中島豊　島貫正弘 (Masahiro SHIMANUKI)

464話「魔人の子孫！リトルオーズJr.驀進！」
The Devil’s Descendant! – Little Oars Jr. Dashes!
田中仁　所勝美　所勝美　石塚勝海 (Katsumi ISHIZUKA)

465話「勝者だけが正義　発動！センゴクの作戦」
Only the Winners Become Justice - Put in motion! Sengoku’s Strategy
菅良幸　小牧文　小牧文　井手武生 (Takeo IDE)

Thanks to Bamind.


Looks like one chapter pacing, but I hope it's 1.5 pacing.

Edit: Yeah, it's one chapter pacing.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 6, 2010)

*The two One Piece Log Collection DVDs ranked #2 and #3 on Oricon's overall weekly DVD chart, and #1 and #2 on the weekly anime DVD chart. Those are the highest rankings that the One Piece franchise has achieved to date.

One Piece Log Collection "East Blue" 22,282 

One Piece Log Collection "Sanji" 21,247 *


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2010)

Question - In America, OP funimation dubbed episodes stopped broadcasting on Cartoon Netwrok around mid-way through the Skypeia arc, right? I recently came across Funi voiced episodes that went all the way up to the point Luffy destroys Enel and the SHs land on G8. These eps still had the CN watermark in the upper corner, and yet there was a bunch of healthy cursing and damning and calling Enel a son of a bitch. 

Anyways, question is something like: what's the country that still airs this?


----------



## evilnarutofan (Aug 7, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Question - In America, OP funimation dubbed episodes stopped broadcasting on Cartoon Netwrok around mid-way through the Skypeia arc, right? I recently came across Funi voiced episodes that went all the way up to the point Luffy destroys Enel and the SHs land on G8. These eps still had the CN watermark in the upper corner, and yet there was a bunch of healthy cursing and damning and calling Enel a son of a bitch.
> 
> Anyways, question is something like: what's the country that still airs this?



don't know if they actually still air it , but those that you saw would be from australia


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry, the only thing I don't follow regarding One Piece is it's dub. 

Anyway, One Piece Volume 59 sets 2 records.

*One Piece 59 Sells 1.85 Million to Set 1st-Week Record*


> The 59th volume of Eiichiro Oda's One Piece pirate manga sold 1.853 million copies to top Oricon's weekly comic
> sales chart during the August 2-8 week. It set the record for highest first-week sales since Oricon began releasing its Japanese book ranking charts in April of 2008. The previous record-holder was the 57th volume, which sold 1.691 million copies in its first week in March. The 10 latest One Piece volumes, dating back to the 50th volume in June of 2008, have each sold over 1 million copies in the first week.
> 
> Not only did the newest volume rank #1, but the last three volumes rebounded into the top-100 chart this past week. The 58th volume moved up from #41 to #21, the 57th volume moved up from #113 to #51, and the 56th volume moved up from #167 to #100.


Source: 



*One Piece #59 Manga Gets Record 3.2-Million Print Run*



> The Japanese publisher Shueisha is producing 3.2 million copies of the 59th volume of Eiichiro Oda's One Piece pirate manga  — the latest volume in the series to set a manga record for the most copies in its first printing. The volume shipped on Wednesday. The previous volume, volume 58, held the former record of 3.1 million copies and sold at least 2,218,180 copies as of July 11. All told, over 190 million copies of the entire manga series have been printed; One Piece has had the highest number of copies printed of any Shueisha manga series.


Source:


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2010)

A leaked screenshot of Ep. 464 


lol, 464 will be the work of Katsumi Ishizuka.


----------



## Ripcat (Aug 22, 2010)

Any idea where i can find it? searched around a bit and im coming up dry.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 25, 2010)

*Oricon had reported that One Piece manga had sold over 20 million copiesin this year alone  





			The Oricon Communications market survey firm reports that Eiichiro Oda's entire One Piece pirate manga series has sold over 20 million copies — just in 2010. As of the August 16-22 week, the manga series has sold 20.328 million copies. This is the first time that any series in any book category has sold that many copies in one year since Oricon began posting its Japanese book ranking charts in 2008.  

The last three volumes of One Piece, #57 through #59, have each sold over 2 million copies. In particular, volumes 57 (1.691 million copies) and 59 (1.853 million copies) each have held the record for the most books sold in the first week.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 28, 2010)

*Strong World DVD Sales
*

*1 One Piece Film: Strong World (First Print Limited Edition) 48,300 copies

*2 One Piece Film: Strong World 10,644 copies

*3 One Piece Log Collection: Nami 9,897 copies

*4 One Piece Log Collection: Logue Town

*5 and Below: Others

Strong World and Log Collection 3&4 are both released on August 27th.

Source: Oricon
Translation: Bamind

=====
Update
=====

*One Piece DVD/BDs Earn 2.16 Billion Yen in 1 Week*



> The market survey firm Oricon Communications has announced on Wednesday that One Piece Film Strong World topped both the DVD chart and the Blu-ray Disc chart in Japan for the August 23-29 week. The One Piece Film Strong World  DVD 10th Anniversary Limited Edition sold 120,686 copies and the Blu-ray Limited Edition sold 63,000 copies to rank #1 on their respective weekly charts.
> 
> In addition, the standard edition DVD for the film sold 35,273 more copies to rank #2 on the weekly DVD chart. The standard edition Blu-ray sold an additional 10,000 copies to rank #5 on the weekly Blu-ray chart. In all, the film moved 226,000 copies in just three days of release. (The film officially shipped on home video on August 27.)
> 
> ...



SRC:


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Guys 

How Are You ?

Is This The Title For Episode 466 ?

" The Straw Hat Team Arrives - The Battlefield Grows More Intense "

Or Just Temporary ?

And Who Is The Animator For This Episode ?

Should I Wait To 7 SEB To Know All The Titles And Animators Every Time ?

Thanx ...


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2010)

We will know soon, I think that's the real title since they say it in the preview.

And next week IMO is Kenji Yokoyama, average supervisor.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> We will know soon, I think that's the real title since they say it in the preview.
> 
> And next week IMO is Kenji Yokoyama, average supervisor.



xMURADx, i have a question! please
who did this awesome animation in one piece i ever seen:

i not sure what exactly inoue did and i wanna know who was the keys animation in this episode?!,
beacause i dont really know what the animation director do, and i wanna know if inoue is a key animation to?!, and if you know more or less when inoue's next work i understand that inoue came back to one piece.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> xMURADx, i have a question!
> who did this awesome animation in one piece i ever seen:
> 
> i not sure what exactly inoue did and i wanna know who was the keys animation in this episode?!,
> beacause i dont really know what the animation director do, and i wanna know if inoue is a key animation to?!, and if you know more or less when inoue's next work i understand that inoue came back to one piece.



Well, in that episode it was supervised by Inoue. But he is not the reason behind the great animation in that episode. Cause there are many other episodes for Inoue that looked normal.

The animation director keeps the art very consistent. Cause there are 5-20 animators per episode, and it's his job to keep the art style of all these animators the same.

Now, in that episode the great animator Yoshikazu Tomita did the beginning of Kuma Vs. Zoro. That's why it looked Movie quality. 

Here is Some of what Tomita did, sorry...The video I made got deleted. So only pics for now...


Comparison b/w Inoue and Tomita's art style.


The amount of details Tomita puts in each scene is outstanding.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Well, in that episode it was supervised by Inoue. But he is not the reason behind the great animation in that episode. Cause there are many other episodes for Inoue that looked normal.
> 
> The animation director keeps the art very consistent. Cause there are 5-20 animators per episode, and it's his job to keep the art style of all these animators the same.
> 
> ...


ok more question please

inoue work on this to tomita in this episode again?


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> ok more question please
> 
> inoue work on this to tomita in this episode again?



I'm sorry, I don't get you. You mean did Tomita work in this episode? Nope, he didn't....The animation in that episode wasn't as good as the one in 377. Only the art was good.

Tomita started working since 336.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I'm sorry, I don't get you. You mean did Tomita work in this episode? Nope, he didn't....The animation in that episode wasn't as good as the one in 377. Only the art was good.
> 
> Tomita started working since 336.



yes i know episode 377 was better, and sry i dont know english very good
but i wanna know who the animators in 312??, and if this animation will be good to action sences??, like the war, and if tomita still work on one piece and if you know more or less when his next episode?.
i dont know where to search details about him, in wiki op dont show him,
and one more thing(i know i ask a lot, forgive me if i bother you jajaj)
why the art in the flashbacks of ace and luffy so bad??


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 5, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> yes i know episode 377 was better, and sry i dont know english very good
> but i wanna know who the animators in 312??, and if this animation will be good to action sences??, like the war, and if tomita still work on one piece and if you know more or less when his next episode?.
> i dont know where to search details about him, in wiki op dont show him,
> and one more thing(i know i ask a lot, forgive me if i bother you jajaj)
> why the art in the flashbacks of ace and luffy so bad??



No problem.

I don't know, I can give you the names...But they are nothing special.

Tomita might work soon, his last scene was the beginning of episode 453, where Jimbey talks to Luffy.

Tomita is not an animation director, he only does a scene or 2 in one episode from time to time. He doesn't do Animation Direction, he is just an animator. There is no info about the animators, we know only after the episode airs.
We only know the animation directors in advance on the 7th of each month.

You won't find info about One Piece animators outside this thread.


I don't know why, but I didn't find it bad. That's Takeo Ide's art style, and there was some sloppy artwork. But overall the art was great in today's episode.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> No problem.
> 
> I don't know, I can give you the names...But they are nothing special.
> 
> ...


compare to oda in this EPISODE was horrible to me(and yes i know beacause this is oda) but i remmber in episode 457 was really good art i guessing that in the big flashbacks of ace and luffy will be very good art, *sry if you not read the manga dont mark the white sentence*.


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2010)

Next ADs:

*466:* Yokoyama Kenji
*467:* Kawamura Atsuko
*468:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*469:* Takagi Masayuki


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *466:* Yokoyama Kenji
> *467:* Kawamura Atsuko
> ...



Mr.XMURADX,
what you have to say about them?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*



			Mr.XMURADX,
what you have to say about them?
		
Click to expand...


I was just about to ask this*


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, my prediction was spot on. 

They are keeping Tate for
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Luffy Vs. Mihawk.




I'm waiting for the titles ti properly judge.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Sep 7, 2010)

The Titles​

*Spoiler*: __ 




466
The Straw Hat Team Arrives - The Battlefield Grows More Intense
467
I'll Save You Even If I Die - The Battle Between Luffy and the Navy Begins
468
Consecutive Battles! An Army of Devil Fruit Users vs. An Army of Devil Fruit Users
469
A Disaster Caused by Kuma - Ivan-san's Angry Attack


----------



## liborek3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *466:* Yokoyama Kenji
> *467:* Kawamura Atsuko
> ...



It's fine.

I'm suprised to not see Tate here.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 7, 2010)

The list is good based on the chapter each supervisor covers, we still didn't reach the main stuff. And hopefully with random awesome animators here and there then everything will be fine.

I'm looking forward to Kawamura and Shingaki's episodes. Takagi should be good if he gets good animators.

I'm glad now Tate will definitely do chapter 561.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2010)

*XMURADX what make you sure that Tate will do chapter 561*


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *XMURADX what make you sure that Tate will do chapter 561*



460 = [551]     Toshio Deguchi
461 = [551/552] Yukiko Nakatani
462 = [552/553] Megumi Yamashita       
463 = [553/554] Masahiro Shimanuki
464 = [555]     Katsumi Ishizuka 
465 = [556]     Takeo Ide
466 = [557]	Kenji Yokoyama 
467 = [558]	Atsuko Kawamura 
468 = [559]     Shigefumi Shingaki 
469 = [560]     Masayuki Takagi 

This is the new rota with all the current supervisors, the last one on the rota is Tate.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 8, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> 460 = [551]     Toshio Deguchi
> 461 = [551/552] Yukiko Nakatani
> 462 = [552/553] Megumi Yamashita
> 463 = [553/554] Masahiro Shimanuki
> ...



Oh!!, you mean naoki tate he good animator, but tate's last episode was bad animation, i guessing beacause this is sidestory, overall he really good animator, i still waiting for tomita.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Oh!!, you mean naoki tate he good animator, but tate's last episode was bad animation, i guessing beacause this is sidestory, overall he really good animator, i still waiting for tomita.



You clearly don't know what animation means. Tate is the best AD, and his last episode is one of the best ones.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 8, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> You clearly don't know what animation means. Tate is the best AD, and his last episode is one of the best ones.



oh, ok sry now when i look the episode again i see this is good 
sry for mistaking.


----------



## Wanpisu (Sep 8, 2010)

Archah said:


> Next ADs:
> 
> *466:* Yokoyama Kenji
> *467:* Kawamura Atsuko
> ...



Can anyone tell me if i'm right?

Yokoyama Kenji (C)
Shigefumi Shingaki (B)
Masayuki Takagi (C)

And Kawamura Atsuko ?



Pd: I hate enter in this forum, I only saw the anime and here are people who have signatures of manga spoiler


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Sep 8, 2010)

Wanpisu said:


> Can anyone tell me if i'm right?
> 
> Yokoyama Kenji (C)
> Shigefumi Shingaki (B)
> ...


 
Yokoyama Kenji (C)
Kawamura Atsuko (B)
Shingaki Shigefumi (B)
Takagi Masayuki (C)


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 8, 2010)

EMUNOPLA said:


> Yokoyama Kenji (C)
> Kawamura Atsuko (B)
> Shingaki Shigefumi (B)
> Takagi Masayuki (C)


THE C AND THE B WHAT IT MEANS?


----------



## Wanpisu (Sep 8, 2010)

Why don't you read all the index before post something?


*Spoiler*: __ 





XMURADX said:


> My personnel rating for each supervisor:
> (List updated according to the latest Impel Down Arc)
> 
> Note: The ratings is the average of the overall quality of the Art and Animation in most of their episodes
> ...


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 8, 2010)

PD: sry for all, if the redaction is extrange, my english is some bad. 

XMURADX
First, congrats for all this amazing job you has made here. its very complete, and you analize a lot of topics. I insist, thanks for the job

Second. I'm from a Spanish Forum, and this kind of information you have here, you can't find in the spanish forums so easily, or simply is dispersed in a lot of diferent forums or websites.

I want to ask, to beg xD
If you let me use your information, and pictures, to make an complete post, in spanish, in my forum for all the comunity that request it.
Always citing your forum and page like the source of the info
My work here would be, just translate your info,(obiously not a copy paste, because is the same that steal)
I would be grateful, if you let me
I'm not like others, that just steal the info
I'm request you.

A cordial greeting


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2010)

Atsuko Kawamura art style is great, she is still new. But she have proven herself to be good from the beginning.
She does great character expressions. And most of her episodes are consistent.

Same thing goes for Shingaki, he is the one behind Strong World Episode 0. He was also the character designer for Episode 0. But in that one he had a lot of great animators working with him, hence the High Quality.

Kenji and Takagi have some good episodes, but they are very inconsistent. And their bad episodes are more than their good episodes.

Best Episode Kenji have done was 460. Even his last ep(459) had good art, usually his art is good when there is not much movement. And his animation is very lifeless.
Takagi have done a lot of good episodes, 449 is one of them. His style can be great at times, but it looks like shit sometimes. Specially the weird angles he chooses.

So yeah, it depends on the budget that is given to each episode.

Note, don't forget that random great animators might change the overall look of the episode no matter who is the supervisor. Like episode 405, it was done by Takagi, but 2 big animators worked in it that made the episode awesome.



eliman12 said:


> THE C AND THE B WHAT IT MEANS?


That's my *personal* rating of each supervisor. 

I rate according to the consistency of the art and the Animation. The ones with *A* are actually great animators themselves. Like Tate, Katsumi and Nakatani. And they rarely have an average episode. And most of the important moments are given to them.




Serphirs said:


> PD: sry for all, if the redaction is extrange, my english is some bad.
> 
> XMURADX
> First, congrats for all this amazing job you has made here. its very complete, and you analize a lot of topics. I insist, thanks for the job
> ...



Thanks 

Oh, sure. I don't mind at all...Please take whatever you like. But please don't forget to credit the people behind this hardwork, and I don't mean myself. Check the first post to see who else have contributed to this thread.


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 8, 2010)

> Thanks
> 
> Oh, sure. I don't mind at all...Please take whatever you like. But please don't forget to credit the people behind this hardwork, and I don't mean myself. Check the first post to see who else have contributed to this thread.



=O! thanks, really!!!!!

XMURADX, a question...
What is the Budget?
EDIT: LOL this is that calls... ignorance, I didn't know the mean... the solution... just a diccionary (sry I'm Spanish) xD
Budget= Presupuesto

a lot of thanks


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, just saw that Makoto SONODA is directing 468. 
Expecting an awesome episode. 



Serphirs said:


> =O! thanks, really!!!!!
> 
> XMURADX, a question...
> What is the Budget?
> ...



An itemized summary of estimated or intended expenditures for a given period along with proposals for financing them. -TheFreeDictionary


Each episode have a limited budget, depending on the importance of the event.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 11, 2010)

XMURADX I have a question,
in the manga will be timeskip mark this(spoiler)
when the anime will be there they will take break like naruto\narutoshippuden?
this will be 2 years break or normal week-week?????


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2010)

What is the last episode Makoto Sonoda worked on?


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 11, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What is the last episode Makoto Sonoda worked on?


EPISODES 457 AND 447


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 11, 2010)

> What is the last episode Makoto Sonoda worked on?


Last episode was a flashback (457) so it doesn't count. 
Other episodes he worked on:
* Episode 304
* Episode 309
* Episode 319
* Episode 360
* Episode 369
* Episode 378
* Episode 383
* Episode 394
* Episode 404
* Episode 447
* Episode 457



eliman12 said:


> XMURADX I have a question,
> in the manga will be timeskip mark this(spoiler)
> when the anime will be there they will take break like naruto\narutoshippuden?
> this will be 2 years break or normal week-week?????



I have no idea, we will know next year, but they might do some fillers, but I doubt there will be a break. They lose money with breaks.


----------



## Tre_azam (Sep 11, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Last episode was a flashback (457) so it doesn't count.
> Other episodes he worked on:
> * Episode 304
> * *Episode 309*
> ...



309 was prob one of the best eps in terms of art/animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 14, 2010)

*One Piece Anime Franchise Sells 1 Million+ DVD/BDs*

*Here some One Piece news




The Japanese market survey firm Oricon Communications has announced on Tuesday that the One Piece anime franchise has now sold over 1 million DVDs and Blu-ray Discs. As of the September 6-12 week, the franchise has moved 1.011 million copies on Oricon's sales charts. The franchise sold 29,000 copies just in that week alone. 

After ranking one-two for two weeks in a row, the 10th Anniversary Limited Edition and Standard Edition of One Piece Film Strong World dropped to #3 and #4. The compilation DVD One Piece Log Collection "Nami" also fell from #6 to #28 in its third week. The Blu-ray version of One Piece Film Strong World dropped to #5 after two weeks at #1.

Click to expand...


*


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 19, 2010)

A question, maybe some lol...

Katsumi Ishisuka is "He" or "She"??
the name sound like female one... xD


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 19, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> A question, maybe some lol...
> 
> Katsumi Ishisuka is "He" or "She"??
> the name sound like female one... xD



Katsumi Ishizuka, he is a male. Although it does sound like a female.


OMG!!! G3 scene in 467 was epic!!! 
Still trying to figure out who did it.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 19, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Katsumi Ishizuka, he is a male. Although it does sound like a female.
> 
> 
> OMG!!! G3 scene in 467 was epic!!!
> Still trying to figure out who did it.



When you find who did that scene, tell me


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 19, 2010)

Krauser Joestar said:


> When you find who did that scene, tell me



Well, Japanese people are saying that it's Yoshihiko Umakoshi work.


But I think it's Tamotsu Ogawa work:


The problem is that no one on the credit is famous, so probably whoever did it is uncredited.


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 19, 2010)

I remebered this animation when I saw the G3

*Spoiler*: __ 









XMURADX
Where you get the ep credits?
And do you understand japanese or something? xD


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 20, 2010)

lol, ^
The credits are in every new opening, nah I don't know Japanese much. But I learned how to get what I need. 

Anyway, it turned out the one who did the G3 scene in 467 is the work of Hiromi Ishigami 

I have been following this new animator since 420, but I wasn't sure of her style so I didn't include her in my videos.


Other scenes I think she did:
420 = 17:44 - 17:50?
429 = Luffy Vs. Largo in the jungle
439 = 13:52 - 14:50
448 = 12:50 - 13-22
455 = Usopp eating ramin?

She went all out in 467.


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 20, 2010)

But the credits in the op, are in Japanese o.o?

jojoj good picture (I'm still triying to understand, how you get all this info) your awesome honestly.

I'm doing a post to my spanish forum, and I'm searching directors's photos, but its a really hard job, i can't find a Katsumi one...
well, i supposed it...
(in fact, I just find Inoue and Tate's photos)
Someone knows, some page with this kind of info?
(no matter a japanese one)
plz!! I would thnks 

EDIT: Somebody knows, who is this guy? or lady? in the next vid
I can't understand a fucking word, (it is japanese)

Its awesome, draws like a pro...
(or maybe is just a fan)

PD: XMURADX your vids plz, don't upload in youtube, (the copyright is killing them), I tried to watch them, but are erase.

PD2: sry if is bad written, I'm a spanish guy, doing his better effort to speak (write) english xDDDD


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 25, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> But the credits in the op, are in Japanese o.o?
> 
> jojoj good picture (I'm still triying to understand, how you get all this info) your awesome honestly.
> 
> ...



I get used to it, specially if I love an animator, I usually memorize his Japanese name. And there are some other guys who know Japanese that are helping me out.

There are many sources and friends that help me. It's not only me. There are many people who are interested in animation.

There is some photos for Katsumi in that post with Tate and Inoue.


He is a fan, some people think he is Oda. lol
Probably one of Oda's assistants, or maybe just a talented fan.

I only upload on youtube, I'll try not to get caught next time.

No problem, I understand clearly what you are talking about.


----------



## Dei (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone know who animated the luffy vs smokey battle?


----------



## liborek3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Does anyone know who animated the luffy vs smokey battle?



It was Kenji Kuroyanagi. 



XMURADX said:


> *Kenji Kuroyanagi [黒柳　賢治]*
> 
> -Doesn't belong to Toei Animation
> 
> ...


----------



## Serphirs (Sep 27, 2010)

XMURADX said:
			
		

> There is some photos for Katsumi in that post with Tate and Inoue.



=o! where??, I've checked all this post, and I can't find some director's photo
plz, send me the link 

regards


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Oct 2, 2010)

The Title Of 470


*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Swordsman Mihawk - The Black Sword's Slash Draws Near Luffy


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 3, 2010)

murad, someone knows who the animator direction in episode 470?
is it tate?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2010)

No, looks like Shimanuki to me. We will know for sure after 4 days.


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 3, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> No, looks like Shimanuki to me. We will know for sure after 4 days.



The October schedule, what page you guys, get it? this kind of info? I mean, first hand?


----------



## Archah (Oct 6, 2010)

*Next ADs*

*470:* Yamashita Megumi
*471:* Deguchi Toshio
*472:* Nakatani Yukiko
*473:* Hisada Kazuya
*474:* Inoue Eisaku


----------



## geG (Oct 6, 2010)

Bah, still no Tate 

Go back to not doing anything Inoue


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with Geg, I'm quite pissed off. I don't want Inoue to replace Tate. 

It's an insult for Tate not to work in the war arc.


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 6, 2010)

No Tate? 

472-473-474 combo should be good. Three good ADs in a row.  

Nice to see Inoue back.

Btw, *Naotoshi Shida* did the storyboard for episode 472. 

Also, chara designer (Kazuya Hisada) and series director (Hiroaki Miyamoto) working on one episode (473)


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 6, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 472-473-474 combo should be good. Three good ADs in a row.



Yeah, It's good to know that.

Deguchi is doing a mostly talking episode, but I hope the starting of the episode is done by Tomita. 

Naotoshi Shida is doing storyboard for 472. Weird....

Looking forward to 473


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 6, 2010)

holy shit!!! Inoue Eisaku working on episode!!!!!!! cant wait!! best ADs!!!!
waitttt?? tate will not work on the war?
tomiaaaaaaa!!!!!!! finally!!!


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *470:* Yamashita Megumi
> *471:* Deguchi Toshio
> ...



WTF!!!!!!!!!
I'M CRYING!! of hapiness      

Maybe Toei is giving a chance to all directors, to animate a episode, (until the begining of this arc, none director, it has repited itself.. ) perhaps Tate is next to Inoue, (that would be epic)

But to me, Inoue > Tate

(Tough it would be sad, that Tate wasn't be in marineford)
I hope something like this

474: Inoue
475: Tate (or Ishizuka)
476: Ishizuka (or Tate)

espasmic 
pd: could be bad redacted (I'm spanish guy)


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 7, 2010)

murad, how do you know that inoue replace tate??, tate can work in the next episode, no?

but i like inoue his animation greatttttt!!!
in episode 312 it was one of the best animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2010)

Because in one rota usually 2 of the Best Animation directors work...And the top animation directors are, Katsumi, Tate and Inoue. So most of the rota have only 2 of them, and extremely rarely to have the 3 of them in one rota.

Still, that's what I think...Nothing is confirmed, I really hope I'm wrong, cause I want Tate to do an episode so bad.

Inoue is not a great animator like Tate. Inoue's episodes have great animation only when Tomita, Shida or any other big animator work with him. Other than that he is a normal animator.
There are some really normal episodes of Inoue, for example 325...The animation in that one is nothing special, cause none of the great animators worked in it, and Inoue was one of the key animators in that episodes. Which means Inoue is nothing special.

On the other hand Tate is one of the best animators, even if there is no good animators with him, he usually does most of the key animation in his episodes, and they always have great animation.


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Because in one rota usually 2 of the Best Animation directors work...And the top animation directors are, Katsumi, Tate and Inoue. So most of the rota have only 2 of them, and extremely rarely to have the 3 of them in one rota.
> 
> Still, that's what I think...Nothing is confirmed, I really hope I'm wrong, cause I want Tate to do an episode so bad.
> 
> ...


ohh i see, but who the 2 best animator in the rota
inoue and?? the next not seen, no??
it means tate may work on 475 or 476 or Katsumi, still it's great
but i will waiting for tate.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 7, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> ohh i see, but who the 2 best animator in the rota
> inoue and?? the next not seen, no??
> it means tate may work on 475 or 476 or Katsumi, still it's great
> but i will waiting for tate.



Well, I assume it's Katsumi since he started working on the arc. Anyway, we will know next month.

I don't want to jump to baseless assumptions. I hope Toei gives this arc the proper treatment.

We all know why Inoue is back at episode 474, cause his next episode will definitely cover chapter 574.


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Because in one rota usually 2 of the Best Animation directors work...And the top animation directors are, Katsumi, Tate and Inoue. So most of the rota have only 2 of them, and extremely rarely to have the 3 of them in one rota.
> 
> Still, that's what I think...Nothing is confirmed, I really hope I'm wrong, cause I want Tate to do an episode so bad.
> 
> ...



But in the "Ennies Lobby arc", if I didn't mistake, in the arc's final, were Tate, Katsumi, and Inoue, in the same rota...
Now, in that point, Katsumi wasn't a pro animator, but we might aplicate the same criterion with Nakatani in this arc, because its a A director...
In theory Marineford its the most important arc until now, and the next chapters (next than Inoue) will be, very active (based on the manga)
and dinamic ones...
Tate will be in those episodes, I have the foreboding ...


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> But in the "Ennies Lobby arc", if I didn't mistake, in the arc's final, were Tate, Katsumi, and Inoue, in the same rota...
> Now, in that point, Katsumi wasn't a pro animator, but we might aplicate the same criterion with Nakatani in this arc, because its a A director...
> In theory Marineford its the most important arc until now, and the next chapters (next than Inoue) will be, very active (based on the manga)
> and dinamic ones...
> Tate will be in those episodes, I have the foreboding ...



That was the ending of the arc, they did bring all of them indeed. But Inoue worked on 2 ep of that arc. He did 284, and then came after few months to do 312. I hope it's the same case here. If you check again you will realize that one of them have to replace the other for few months.

The difference between now and before is, during that time those three were the only good ones. The rest were pretty bad.


Now there is a lot of great directors
-Shigefumi Shingaki is now becoming one of great AD's, IMO.
-Takeo Ide is much better than before
-Atsuko Kawamura is great
-Yukiko Nakatani is great
-Kazuya Hisada is great

Megumi Yamashita and Masahiro Shimanuki are good sometimes. Their last episodes were great.

The only bad AD's at the moment, are Kenji Yokoyama, Toshio Deguchi and Masayuki Takagi, IMO. Even though they have some good episodes.

Anyway, I hope they all work in this arc. 

Current AD's with my personal opinion....

Good
-Naoki Tate
-Katsumi Ishizuka
-Eisaku Inoue
-Yukiko Nakatani
-Shigefumi Shingaki
-Atsuko Kawamura
-Kazuya Hisada
-Takeo Ide

Average
-Megumi Yamashita
-Masahiro Shimanuki

Bad
-Kenji Yokoyama
-Masayuki Takagi
-Toshio Deguchi


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 8, 2010)

wait, inoue will work on chaptar 574 beacuase the rota going in 10- episodes 10-animators
, tell if i wrong? still i think it's great, ,tate have really great action sences, i really wanna 
I really want him to do one episode with pure action!!


----------



## liborek3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2010)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 8, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Wow, awesome.



In other words, we will have a chapter like Zoro vs Kuma one, in 474, because the Inoue-Shida combi. FUCKIING AWESOME
Inoue backs, with all the arsenal...
And the before one (473), also have a shida participation, (Hisada one)
jojojo...
As if it was small, on the 477, the freelance....
Maybe Tate one!!! xD 

Let's not lose the hope...


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 8, 2010)

FUCKING YEAHH!!!!!!! i just read the information, and really want see 
the episodes right now, inoue and shida that fucking awesome, please please 
put tate in the arc maybe he will replace katsumi?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 12, 2010)

*Good info you guys, can't wait to resume watching One Piece later this month*


----------



## lHydral (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry for being a noob, but I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me one of Tate's best animated episodes. Wanna know why everyone's so hyped for him to animate.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

lHydral said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me one of Tate's best animated episodes. Wanna know why everyone's so hyped for him to animate.



You could always check the first few posts, they have everything you need.

Anyway, Some of Tate's best episodes...289, 361, 369, 404, 420, 439.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 15, 2010)

No new episode titles?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> No new episode titles?



470 「剣豪ミホーク ルフィに迫る黒刀の斬撃」
Master Swordsman Mihawk - The Black Sword?s Slash Draws Near Luffy
山下恵 Megumi YAMASHITA

471 「殲滅作戦始動 パシフィスタ軍団の威力」
Annihilation Strategy Starts ? Power of Pacifista Corps
出口としお Toshio DEGUCHI

472 「赤犬の謀略！おとしいれられた白ひげ」
Akainu?s Stratagem! ? Framed Whitebead
中谷友紀子 Yukiko NAKATANI

473 「包囲作戦作動！白ひげ海賊団絶体絶命！！」
Siege Strategy Woks! ? Whitebeard Pirates in Crisis!!
久田和也 Kazuya HISADA

474 「処刑執行命令下る 包囲壁を突破せよ！」
Execution Order Issued ? Break Through the Siege!
井上栄作 Eisaku INOUE


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 15, 2010)

murad, overall the animation will be good on the next ep's??. Kazuya Hisada has good animation? and eisaku inoue sure will be good? Yukiko Nakatani her last episode was good animation(461)??i remmber she put to shanks 2 arms!!??, and episode 471 i think that will be bad or
normal.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> murad, overall the animation will be good on the next ep's??. Kazuya Hisada has good animation? and eisaku inoue sure will be good? Yukiko Nakatani her last episode was good animation(461)??i remmber she put to shanks 2 arms!!??, and episode 471 i think that will be bad or
> normal.



Yeah, it will pretty good.

474: Inoue will definitely be good, plus Shida (and probably Tomita) is working with him. So expect a greatly animated episode.

473: This is the character designer, yes some of his episodes are nothing special, but he have been improving his Animation Directing lately, his last episode 412 was really good, but most of the thanks should go to Kenji Kuroyanagi since he did most of the key animation in that episode. 
Anyway, Shida, and probably more good animators will work with him on 473, so I expect a well animated episode. Not to forget the Series Director will handle the Directing.

472: Nakatani have proven herself to be fairly consistent when it comes to good art, it's just that as of late she have been getting some bad animators, which effect her episode quality. Other than that she is a great AD. 
Plus how does a mistake(Shanks arm) should count to her quality. Mistakes happen, even though I don't think that was a mistake.
One more thing, Shida will do the storyboard. So that's a good news. XD

471: from the preview it looks like a good Deguchi episode, the Kuma's are surprisingly well drawn since only few AD's can draw a good Kuma, plus Deguchi is not that bad. I prefer him over Kenji yokoyama. At least some of his scenes are dynamic. He is still one of the young Animation Directors, I give him some time until he becomes good.


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont understand shida will be one of the key animators on ep's 472,473 and 474? what the % that tomita will work on 474(i wating for him years(just joking).


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> i dont understand shida will be one of the key animators on ep's 472,473 and 474? what the % that tomita will work on 474(i wating for him years(just joking).



Shida will do storyboard of 472, no key animation. So you won't be seeing his animation style in this ep. 

He might do 2 scenes one in 473 and one in 474. 

I have no idea, it's just a possibility that Tomita might work with Inoue. Since there is a lot of active great animators at the moment. And him not working in the beginning of the war is a little bit suspicious.


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 15, 2010)

One more question please, why the art is strange and the animation from the ep's in past,
exmple: look ace in episode 325 and now in the war he realy ugly,
and the animation strange whitebeard drawn really bad(sometimes), 
how i can explain this?, the animation is have more fucks from pat ep's(maybe it beacuse
this arc hard to animate, or maybe it just me!! sry if i wrong it just strange for me!).


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> One more question please, why the art is strange and the animation from the ep's in past,
> exmple: look ace in episode 325 and now in the war he realy ugly,
> and the animation strange whitebeard drawn really bad(sometimes),
> how i can explain this?, the animation is have more fucks from pat ep's(maybe it beacuse
> this arc hard to animate, or maybe it just me!! sry if i wrong it just strange for me!).



Art in 325 for Ace is good, but not that great, IMO, but that's up to tastes. I don't find Ace ugly in this arc, only in ep 460, 466 he had some really bad shots. Other than that the art is overall good.

Same thing for Whitebeard. I hardly noticed any bad art for him. I think the overall quality of the art now is much better than before, IMO.

You have to put one thing in mind, there are over 10+ animators per episode, and some are good and some are bad, even though it's the job of AD to keep the art consistent. but not all of the scenes end up with the same art style. 
This always happens, specially with long running series, cause they don't have a lot of time to fix up all the art for all the animators.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 15, 2010)

Leaked screen-shot from ep 472, courtesy of Bamind. 


Anime only's, don't open it cause it spoils ep 471 cliffhanger. It's not worth it since the ep airs tomorrow.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2010)

Who did the work on Episode 0 as the art and animation in that episode were top notch and I really hope they haven't used him yet.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Who did the work on Episode 0 as the art and animation in that episode were top notch and I really hope they haven't used him yet.



Shigefumi Shingaki: 436, 456, 468

But he had big animators with him in ep 0.


BTW, Wow at Nakatani's episode next week, the art looks crazy awesome


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 17, 2010)

murad you was right, nakatanis's episode really beatiful animation, i wating for 473(really wating).


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 17, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> BTW, Wow at Nakatani's episode next week, the art looks crazy awesome



Oh, Yeah!
Nakatani is consolidating, gradually with the time.
She is doing a really good job until now.
But, I'm waiting for 474!! I'm pretty sure, Inoue's back, will be awesome!


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 19, 2010)

*here is the single for *


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't wait for next episode!!!


----------



## Yamucha (Oct 19, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *here is the single for *


Music video out yet?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 23, 2010)

I was just wondering why a lot of things in the anime is mirrored when compared to the manga?
Like if a character is looking left in the manga, he will be looking right in the anime...


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 24, 2010)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I was just wondering why a lot of things in the anime is mirrored when compared to the manga?
> Like if a character is looking left in the manga, he will be looking right in the anime...


Cause many people read the manga, so the anime team are trying to keep the manga readers interested by showing the scenes in another perspective if possible.

Sometimes it depends on the episode Director, cause some like to keep exactly the same like the manga, and some like to change some stuff. Sometimes that can ruin a scene and vice versa.


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 24, 2010)

holy shit, preview 473 look fucking awesomee!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 24, 2010)

I was just wondering who would you say has an art style that's the closest to Oda's if so can you tell me which please episodes.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 25, 2010)

> holy shit, preview 473 look fucking awesomee!!!


Yeah, that's Shida for ya 

Although some parts of the preview look weak. I hope Shida's scene is not the only good thing next week.



Thdyingbreed said:


> I was just wondering who would you say has an art style that's the closest to Oda's if so can you tell me which please episodes.


IMO..........

Naoki Tate. (361, 369, 378, 388, 404, 411, 448, 455)

Eisaku Inoue (325, 336, 347, 357, 367, 377)

The last episode of Nakatani (472 was very close to the manga)


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 29, 2010)

mistake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eliman12 (Oct 31, 2010)

MURAD, I have a question, they can do 3 episodes with good animation?
like 473 474 and 475 they have enough budget for this?
for exmaple: they can put naoki tate on 475?

Another question that I really want to know!!
if the key animator tomita did not work on the war so far
so tomita will not be until to the end of the war?
Or there's a chance that he can be on the war?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> MURAD, I have a question, they can do 3 episodes with good animation?
> like 473 474 and 475 they have enough budget for this?
> for exmaple: they can put naoki tate on 475?





Sorry, I have no idea...It have been pretty random up till now.

But the budget is slightly higher for this arc, plus 3 great ep in a row doesn't mean that we won't be getting bad episodes, it's just that they shifted the bad episodes later. 

I do hope Tate does 475 or 476 depending on the pacing, that would be great...But we will know soon.
Next on the list is probably Yokoyama, Ishizuka, Ide, then Kawamura.




eliman12 said:


> Another question that I really want to know!!
> if the key animator tomita did not work on the war so far
> so tomita will not be until to the end of the war?
> Or there's a chance that he can be on the war?



To make it easy to understand, It's like this....

*Thriller Bark*
1-Tomita= (347, 357, 367, 377)
2-Shida = (367)

*Shabondy *
1-Shida = (395, 404)
2-Tomita = (405)
*
Impel Down*
1-Tomita = (433, 448, 449)
2-Shida = (450)

So far for the *WB War*
1-Shida = (463, 473, 474)
2-Tomita = (x)

So, Shida is one of the main animators of the WB arc, and Tomita is not, So I expect only one scene or two, or probably none. But since this is an important arc, I hope he does.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2010)

Inoue returns next week after a 2 year disappearance. I can't wait.


----------



## Serphirs (Oct 31, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Next on the list is probably Yokoyama, Ishizuka, Ide, then Kawamura.



It will be Shimanuki, Ishizuka, Ide and Tate (I'm crossing my fingers)

Thnks for the Shida and Tomita's chapters info
It very ilustrative and usefull

But: 
Thriller Bark
1-Tomita= (447, 457, 467, 477)

the 477, 467, and 457 are not Thriller Bark, even 477 isn't broadcasted?


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 1, 2010)

so murad you mean tomita can work on one episode on the war, and shida will do
the arc?, i hope tomita will work on good episode!!! and where tate?? if he will not work on the next episodes than he dont work on the arc at all?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the anime section. What the hell are you guys doing by spoiling others with your comments, please keep the big spoilers in a spoiler tag with a warning. 

As I said, we will know soon if Tate will work or not, the same applies for Tomita and Shida. This is a very random thing. It's very hard to predict such a thing.


@Serphirs, there is a lot of episodes, I always get confused.


----------



## Memos (Nov 4, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> This is the anime section. What the hell are you guys doing by spoiling others with your comments, *please keep the big spoilers in a spoiler tag with a warning*.
> 
> As I said, we will know soon if Tate will work or not, the same applies for Tomita and Shida. This is a very random thing. It's very hard to predict such a thing.



No, not even that. No manga spoilers in here whatsoever.


----------



## Neelix (Nov 5, 2010)

Can someone tell me how the team rota goes in this arc so I can know when Katsumi Ishizukas next episode is?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 5, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> Can someone tell me how the team rota goes in this arc so I can know when Katsumi Ishizukas next episode is?



There are some new AD's like Inoue, Hisada, and Shimanuki so the rota is quite messed up at the moment. But Katsumi will probably be in the next batch 475-478, which will be known in the next 2 days.

I really hope Tate will do 477, cause it's rumored that this episode in particular have been put into production for quite sometime. Might explain why Tate didn't do anything so far.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> There are some new AD's like Inoue, Hisada, and Shimanuki so the rota is quite messed up at the moment. But Katsumi will probably be in the next batch 475-478, which will be known in the next 2 days.
> 
> I really hope Tate will do 477, cause it's rumored that this episode in particular have been put into production for quite sometime. Might explain why Tate didn't do anything so far.



At this moment, we can't figured out if, Toei is really considering the old rota parameters... until now with 11 war broadcasted chapters, of the same arc... was very probably that the same director repited itself.

The war oficially begins (for me) on 462. 

Let's check it out

474 - Eisaku Inoue
473 - Yukiko Nakatani
472 - Kasuya Hisada
471 - Toshio Degushi
470 - Megumi Yamashita
469 - Masayuki Takagi
468 - Shigefumi Shingaki
467 - Atsuko Kawamura
466 - Kenji Yokoyama
465 - Takeo Ide
464 - Katsumi Ishizuka
463 - Masahiro Shimanuki
462 - Megumi Yamashita

The only one who repited itself is Yamashita. Next to 11 war chapters

And the amount of diferents directors is evident
At this pace, wouldn't be extrange that (and considering the important of this arc) isn't be a real rotation, and Toei puts all the meat on the grill, with all the directors working on it.
And other point to considering, is the old directors's return (Hisada, Inoue)... 
Well, all this will have sense, only If Tate is on the new schedule...
If is not... will be a Epic Fail to my opinion.

I hope so...


----------



## Neelix (Nov 5, 2010)

I made a little research myself and I figured out that each arc has only two big
animators working in it.I'm talking about Episode animation directors, not key
animators.
Take a look at this..

*Thriller Bark* (This arc start from episode 337 and ends at 381)
*Eisaku Inoue*:347,357,367,377
*Naoki Tate*:361,369,378

*Sabaondy Archipelago* (episodes 382-407)
This is the arc where Katsumi Ishizuka magically becomes from an average animator
to a great one and he replaces Eisaku Innoue.

*Naoki Tate*:411,420
*Katsumi Ishizuka*:419

*Impel Down* (422-452)
*Naoki Tate*:429,439,448
*Katsumi Ishizuka*:437,447

So the possibilities of seeing Naoki Tate in this arc are very low.
We have seen average and shitty animators being replaced in the rota but not even once
have we ever seen a big name being replaced in the middle of an arc.

This is the first time I search about animators and that kind of stuff and I could 
be wrong about what I said previously..
Just wanted to see what you have to say about it and I'm actually begging
for this theory to be wrong.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 6, 2010)

The war starts from 459. And these ones are repeated so far...
Megumi Yamahishita
Toshio Deguchi
Yukiko Nakatani


@Don Poucho, Yeah, it's been noted before....It seems that One Piece's budget only allows to big AD's in one rota. But there was some few exceptions.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 6, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> The war starts from 459. And these ones are repeated so far...
> Megumi Yamahishita
> Toshio Deguchi
> Yukiko Nakatani



But those epis (459, 460, and 461) are flashbacks ones, with some new escenes...
I mean, the "real war"...
However, we can't deny that in this war, the amount of diferents directors, is higher. 
AND MAN, we can't lose our hope just by tendencies, and budgets.

This arc, "its important", to brake tendencies.


----------



## Archah (Nov 7, 2010)

*Next ADs*

*475:* Deguchi Toshio
*476:* Takagi Masayuki
*477:* Ide Takeo
*478:* Shimanuki Masahiro

You can check it out using .


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot Archah, any idea about the titles?

They are taking out all the bad directors now for the finale of the arc, cause 570-575 are very important.

Weird, next week doesn't look like Deguchi at all, more like Kenji Yokoyama. Are these confirmed?


----------



## lHydral (Nov 7, 2010)

No Tate? :'(


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, the arc is ending soon as well. 

I hope he will do at least one episode.


----------



## Archah (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, it was posted on 2ch, but maybe they are fake. I'll check it out.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> Well, it was posted on 2ch, but maybe they are fake. I'll check it out.



Thanks, Ide and Shimanuki are expected. But not Deguchi and Takagi. And I don't see Katsumi neither Tate, which is weird.

Deguchi just did 471, how can he do something after 3 episodes.


----------



## mayday123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*475 - "Rush Into the Final Phase! Whitebeard's Maneuver to Turn the Tides"*

from wikipedia


----------



## Archah (Nov 7, 2010)

If 2ch info is correct, titles are something like:

476: Decisive battle peak! Whitebeard pirates vs Admiral
477: Cooking for my own
478: White monster

(rough translation)


----------



## liborek3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just hope it's all fake...


----------



## Neelix (Nov 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *475:* Deguchi Toshio
> *476:* Takagi Masayuki
> ...



No special episode this month?
I was expecting to see Katsumi Ishizuka or even better, Naoki fuckin' Tate 



XMURADX said:


> Yeah, the arc is ending soon as well.
> 
> I hope he will do at least one episode.



If they keep the one chapter pacing there are still 14/15 episodes left.
I hope the same too


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 8, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks a lot Archah, any idea about the titles?
> 
> They are taking out all the bad directors now for the finale of the arc, cause 570-575 are very important.
> 
> Weird, next week doesn't look like Deguchi at all, more like Kenji Yokoyama. Are these confirmed?


murad, what about 576 this episode one of the important episodes of the arc!!
maybe the most important i realyy want good animator for this episode
or i kill myself(Joke).


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, lol....I confused 575 with 576.

Yeah...That is definitely an extremely important chapter. Now I'm just confused if Inoue will do chapter 574 or 576, although 574 is way more important in the eyes of Toei, IMO. But we will know soon enough, Don't want to start a discussion that will end up with inevitable spoiling, so let's keep it at that.

Anyway, It will either be Ishizuka, Hisada or Shingaki. I doubt it will be Tate.




Archah said:


> If 2ch info is correct, titles are something like:
> 
> 476: Decisive battle peak! Whitebeard pirates vs Admiral
> 477: Cooking for my own
> ...



if it's true then it's still one chapter pacing. And lol at 477.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 8, 2010)

the titles are fake i guess, what the hell is the title - coocking for myself.


----------



## mayday123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Another title from wiki

*476* - "The Ultimate Battle! The Whitebeard Pirates vs. The Marine Admirals"


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like the previous names were fake (first time I remember that ever happening)

475: Yokoyama
476: Ishizuka
477: Shingaki
478: Kawamura


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, Yes...Just as I expected 

Thanks Geg. 

*Titles*

*475: *Rush Into the Final Phase! Whitebeard's Maneuver to Turn the Tides
*476:* Luffy's Brute Force! All-Out War in the Oris Plaza!!
*477:* Power that Reduces One's Life - Tension Hormones Return
*478:* For a Promise!! Luffy and Coby Clash!

Another awesome month. Makes me wonder who the hell is gonna handle the main stuff later besides the obvious chapter that Inoue is going to cover.


Ep----Chap---Animation Direct-----Episode Director

475 = [566] Kenji Yokoyama------Katsumi TOKORO
476 = [567] Katsumi Ishizuka-----Yoshihiro UEDA
477 = [568] Shigefumi Shingaki---Naozumi ITO
478 = [569] Atsuko Kawamura----Gou Koga


Sadly, Katsumi is getting a shitty Director(Yoshihiro Ueda, 462, 445, Most of his episodes had horrible pacing) to work with him. So I'm expecting a horribly paced episode. On the other hand, Gou Koga returns, and I expect a nicely directed episode from him.

Naozumi ito is a new director, and Katsumi Tokoro is a good director.

My prediction for the next few AD's

*Spoiler*: __ 



479 = [570] Masayuki Takagi
480 = [571] Takeo Ide
481 = [572] Megumi Yamashita
482 = [573] Kazuya Hisada
483 = [574] Eisaku Inoue
484 = [575] Naoki Tate (Please Toei, Please)
485 = [576] Yukiko Nakatani
486 = [577] Toshio Deguchi
487 = [578] Katsumi Ishizuka
488 = [580] Shigefumi Shingaki


----------



## lHydral (Nov 11, 2010)

Is Shingaki a good AD? Episode 477 is supposedly suppose to be the episode that was in production for a while right?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 12, 2010)

lHydral said:


> Is Shingaki a good AD? Episode 477 is supposedly suppose to be the episode that was in production for a while right?



Yeah, I consider him one of the best. His art is great. 
His start was average, but he kept improving with time. Now I consider him one of the A-List according to his latest works like 468 and Episode 0.

I still don't understand why 477 was in production for a while, I don't remember anything really that special in it that needs extra production time. There is 2 extremely short action scenes(Which Ishigami will do), the rest are all flashbacks.

Maybe they meant 476 (Ishizuka) cause it looks like he have worked extra time on this episode. And he is returning after 12 episodes, not to forget the chapter he is covering is action oriented one.


----------



## Neelix (Nov 12, 2010)

Maybe a big name will be working with him as key animator like they did with episode 405 if I remember right.That episode had a shitty Director but it was one of the best animated in OP.



XMURADX said:


> I still don't understand why 477 was in production for a while, I don't remember anything really that special in it that needs extra production time. There is 2 extremely short action scenes(Which Ishigami will do), the rest are all flashbacks.
> 
> Maybe they meant 476 (Ishizuka) cause it looks like he have worked extra time on this episode. And he is returning after 12 episodes, not to forget the chapter he is covering is action oriented one.



Or maybe its time to increase the pacing


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 12, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah, I consider him one of the best. His art is great.
> His start was average, but he kept improving with time. Now I consider him one of the A-List according to his latest works like 468 and Episode 0.
> 
> I still don't understand why 477 was in production for a while, I don't remember anything really that special in it that needs extra production time. There is 2 extremely short action scenes(Which Ishigami will do), the rest are all flashbacks.
> ...


who is Ishizuka which sence he did?
And i want to know if  naruto and bleach animation can be eual to one piece animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 12, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> Maybe a big name will be working with him as key animator like they did with episode 405 if I remember right.That episode had a shitty Director but it was one of the best animated in OP.


405 was the shitty Takagi(Even though sometimes he is good)...Yeah 405 was awesome thanks to Tomita, Tate and Ryou. Sadly non of them worked in this arc. 

Yeah, it's already confirmed that Ishigami(Gear 3rd in 467/Luffy Vs. Largo on the beach 429) will work with him and she might do some Akainu scenes. So expect some awesome animation in 477. And Shingaki is a good director himself, he is consistent and his charachter desgin is great, he did charachter design for Episode 0.

Episode 478 might have some awesome animators as well, cause the Episode Director(not Animation Director) is Gou Koga. So he usually gets great animators to work in his episodes.

And for 476, I'm pretty sure it will be awesome. I just hope some great animators work with Ishizuka. And it's hopefully better than 464, cause that was one of the low budgeted Ishizuka episodes, even though it still looked good thanks to Ishizuka's solid art.

Kenji's episode tomorrow looks like one of his good ones, the Aokiji part looks good. And the water part(Main scene next week) might have special animation. But I don't know. myself, just speculating.

So yeah, expect another great month. 
To be honest I didn't expect we would get another 3 great episode anytime soon after 472-474.



Don Poucho said:


> Or maybe its time to increase the pacing



Sadly no, it look's like there won't be any high pacing at all. 





eliman12 said:


> who is Ishizuka which sence he did?
> And i want to know if  naruto and bleach animation can be eual to one piece animation.



Katsumi Ishizuka, check the first page. He is one of the top Animation Directors for One Piece.

No, it's hard to know. Each one of them goes through different phases...So sometimes One Piece is better, and sometimes the other two are better. It all depends on the budget for each arc, and the popularity for certain characters or arcs. But on the technical level, Bleach and Naruto have mind blowing episodes that One Piece never had, even though those episodes results in shitty animation in other episodes. But still they are worth it. Sometimes.... 
Toei is the type who likes to spread all the big animators on the important scenes no matter who is the animation director, they don't just put them all in one episode, this proves to be a great thing to be honest. Like the latest episode 474, Shida did the main action scenes, so there was no need for any other big animator to work in the episode. Since the rest was all talking. And he even worked on the previous one episode as well to do the main scene.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Murad sorry i meant Ishigami!!
and what you meant when you said *"But on the technical level, Bleach and Naruto have mind blowing episodes that One Piece never had"*
you can give me exmpale sorry i dont know english very well!!


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 13, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Murad sorry i meant Ishigami!!
> and what you meant when you said *"But on the technical level, Bleach and Naruto have mind blowing episodes that One Piece never had"*
> you can give me exmpale sorry i dont know english very well!!



I just mentioned Ishigami's scenes.
What I know so far, and I'm pretty sure about.
-Gear 3rd (467)
-Luffy Vs. Largo on the beach side (429)

What I meant, One Piece doesn't have episodes like the Suzuki or Wakabayashi ones for Naruto. 
Naoki Tate is great, but he doesn't get a lot of big animators in one of his episodes.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Suzuki and Wakabayashi they animators?
and they animation take tate animation?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 13, 2010)

*Yes, they are animators but they work on Naruto. The home-runner hitter for One Piece is Naoki Tate.

Here is a link to my thoughts about him 

*


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont get it. 
For exmpale i take shida's sence in 474
and i never seen such a beatiful animation like this in naruto!!
or like whitebeard sence or tomita in 377!!
give me sences from naruto they compare to those!!.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice thoughts AB. I agree with you, although I wouldn't compare Tate to Yamashita since both have totally different styles. For a better comparison, Yamashita and Ryou Onishi have very similar style. I love both of them, although Yamashita is better at action, and Ryou is more dynamic than Yamashtia. But still both are great.



eliman12 said:


> I dont get it.
> For exmpale i take shida's sence in 474
> and i never seen such a beatiful animation like this in naruto!!
> or like whitebeard sence or tomita in 377!!
> give me sences from naruto they compare to those!!.



Well, it seems to me that your taste of animation is the flashy and detailed type that animators like Shida and Tomita utilizes. Animation is about the movement, the amount of key frames, and the execution. Shida and Tomita are amazing, but you just can't compare them to Norio Matsumoto or Tetsuya Nishio. They are on a totally different level, both of them do realistic animation that are similar to real life movement, even though if it's exaggerated a little bit since this is anime.


@Serphirs, it's clear what he means. So please try not spam this thread.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 13, 2010)

One more question, in dragon kai openings the animation is fucking awesome
i want to know if the quality of the animation is like one piece animation
and if the animators of dragon ball kai work on one piece.


----------



## Neelix (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you reupload the videos with the best animators?
I wanna check em out


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 15, 2010)

*Here one of Naoki Tate

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pRwLA81B94[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 15, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Here one of Naoki Tate
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...




Amazing, thanks for the vid.

pd: now i've more anxiety. Tate should be in this arc, if he is not... -10 to Toei.



> Can you reupload the videos with the best animators?
> I wanna check em out



+10


----------



## saidyasin (Nov 19, 2010)

I really didn't know anything about "Animation", but I'm trying to change that now. So I'm not offended in the least. 

I guess that most people notice the art first, it's hard to appreciate the animator's work when you don't know what to look for. They, or rather 'we', don't know who's responsible for what. It's even harder for those who don't know japanese to know from the credits. We have to look it up, and that's what most people aren't willing to do.

From where I stand now I'll tell you that its not easy to look past the Art, I guess it'll take its time to separate and treat them differently. 

About your references, Easytoon may be fun, I'll give it a try. Thanks too for the blog, after reading I'll get back to you. (Don't be so sure about asking questions, you don't know what you are dealing with..! )


I'll keep it short this time, but I'm really grateful that you took the time to reply. Now its time for me to put some effort in it (maybe read this a couple of times  ).


(And since your profile doesn't show anything, do you have anything to do with the making of anime? Or is it a hoppy? You are like a walking Encyclopedia...!! )


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Murad thx for the information^^

*Murad please help me here I have some questions!!*
1.I want to know if Dragonball Kai opening animation better than Naruto and Bleach openings??

2.And if Naruto and Bleach openings better than One Piece openings??

3.And if Bleach animation better than One Piece??

4.And you said Naruto Shippuden movie animators worked on some 
episodes on the series, I want to know if One Piece movie animators will work on the anime that will be better than Naruto movie animation on the series?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 20, 2010)

saidyasin, it's a hobby. 



eliman12 said:


> Murad thx for the information^^
> 
> *Murad please help me here I have some questions!!*
> 1.I want to know if Dragonball Kai opening animation better than Naruto and Bleach openings??
> ...



You are repeating the same questions over and over again. 
I answered the same questions, did you even read my previous posts?

1- No. It's incomparable. Pierrot Studio is the best when it comes to openings animation. They bring the best animators for most of the openings.

2- Yes. Much, much better. 

3- Well, it have better episodes. But as of now, I think Bleach and One Piece are almost the same. But Bleach still have some better staff than OP. But One Piece have been surely catching up lately with some really great animators. 
What One Piece lacks compared to the other shows, is some Special Animation Directors.

4- I feel that you want me to tell you that One Piece is better somehow than Bleach and Naruto just to satisfy you. 

There is nothing called as "Movie Animators", there is no animator that are exclusive to movies, the studio can use them wherever they want.
Unless you are confusing the term "Movie Quality animation" with it. Which I'm sure you did.

Anyway, Shida, Tate, Ryou and Tomita are *Movie Quality Animators* and what I mean by that, is that they are *SPECIAL Animators* with a special style, not because they worked on a movie. It's a way to say they are sooo good that their animation is on par with a movie. 
Keep in mind, some movies have shitty animation. 
So Not all Movies =/= Good Animation.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thnx a lot!! Murad,
sorry for this "You are repeating the same questions over and over again."
please i write again my 4 quetion now i change the quiestion,
one piece strong world animation is better than naruto shippuden movie 3,4?


----------



## Neelix (Nov 20, 2010)

Yesterday, I was looking at the money revenue of each OP movie and I noticed that the money they make arent comparable to that of Naruto.
(Naruto Shippuden movie 3 had 250million revenue)
The only movie that delivered was Strong World(movie 10) that had $53,000,000 gross revenue.Maybe thats the reason why MHQ saga is handled better than the other arcs.

Since movies are the main money maker for animes, I figured out that, this is 
why OP has lower quality animation than Naruto.
Although, I'm not so sure about it since DVD sales play a big role aswell.
Correct me if I'm wrong



eliman12 said:


> one piece strong world animation is better than naruto shippuden movie 3,4?



Nope.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 20, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Thnx a lot!! Murad,
> sorry for this "You are repeating the same questions over and over again."
> please i write again my 4 quetion now i change the quiestion,
> one piece strong world animation is better than naruto shippuden movie 3,4?



Oh, cmon... 
Sry if i'm spaming, but...

eliman, where is your own judgement?
All have an exclusive and, personal point of view, about animations stuffs and your question can be answered, from a lot of ways and diferent perspectives.

Murad already told you... You has been asking the same things over and over....
God, by your own eyes, can answer your own question...
Just look the movies once again, and use all you've learn in this topic to do your own reflection...

If you mean to "frames per second" or "staff" or another more technical things, be more specific, and before that, try to research by your own...

Sry for the offtopic comentary...

PD: Murad, thnks for the links are reaaaaally educative (read it eliman), and I trying to do some poor animation with the easy toon, its really fun xD


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 20, 2010)

I really sorry if I bother you Serphis,
but you said look again and i dont know what to chose, what you think Serphis i go with you!!??


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 20, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> I really sorry if I bother you Serphis,
> but you said look again and i dont know what to chose, what you think Serphis i go with you!!??



eliman hablas espa?ol??

If you not, well just with english.
Sry for the comentary, I'm not triying to bother you, really.
But there are things that not deserves futher analisis.
You also can realize, the obvious things sometimes. 
For example I'm personally likes some OP directors that are not the best ones, in animation and depurate movement sequencies (Like Tate), but they have other better things that Tate maybe not.
Ej: Inoue (to my own perspective), have better and more consistent art, that Tate. Although Tate its by far better that Inoue, when the action comes.

In other words, no matter who or what is better than other, if you like it.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Spanish it's cool XD, but i not spanish
thanks.


----------



## Neelix (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow..this episode was great!
I cant tell in which scene Ishigami worked though..
Was it the skirmish between Luffy/Momonga?
Luffys twisted kick looked very dynamic.
He definately worked in WBs and Akainus clash, that shit was awesome!
Maybe he did the scene with Garp punching Marco aswell.
He probably did all the scenes mentioned above!
Shichibukai part was good too..this episode was EPIC!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*EPIC*


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 20, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> Wow..this episode was great!
> I cant tell in which scene Ishigami worked though..
> Was it the skirmish between Luffy/Momonga?
> Luffys twisted kick looked very dynamic.
> ...



Wrong topic xD
your comentary should go here 


And Ishigami will work in the next chapter (477)...


----------



## Neelix (Nov 20, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> Wrong topic xD
> your comentary should go here
> 
> 
> And Ishigami will work in the next chapter (477)...



I was asking a question smartass..do you expect people to answer me in this thread?It was an animation wise question hence why it belongs in this thread..(even though I made a mistake)

I thought Shigefumi Shingaki was the AD in this ep and I was like 'wow..looks like I underestimated Shingaki, this guy is pretty good!'.

Anyway..
I was expecting something better from Ishizuka..it had its moments but it looked like something was missing.
I'm not saying its not good, I just compare it to his previous works..401 for example.
Episode 401 was *GODly* and this one was amazing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta go..see ya in 1 week


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2010)

Please argue in private, don't spam this thread. 
The current page have barely anything useful. 



> one piece strong world animation is better than naruto shippuden movie 3,4?


See, the same type of question again. sigh.....
To know, I have to dissect the whole movies Scene by Scene, which I'm not interested to waste my time on....Both had awesome scenes, both had awesome animators, both had special Animation Directors. Both looked great. So both had almost the same quality. The only difference is that Strong World was lengthier, which effects the overall animation quality.
And just stop comparing already, you won't get anywhere knowing which one is better.



Don Poucho said:


> Yesterday, I was looking at the money revenue of each OP movie and I noticed that the money they make arent comparable to that of Naruto.
> (Naruto Shippuden movie 3 had 250million revenue)
> The only movie that delivered was Strong World(movie 10) that had $53,000,000 gross revenue.Maybe thats the reason why MHQ saga is handled better than the other arcs.
> 
> ...


Don't go to wikipedia for information 

Here is a comparison with correct numbers...

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
2004
----
032    One Piece Movie 5 	  $13,422,333
038    Naruto Movie 1		  $11,042,133

2005
----
047    One Piece Movie 6  	  $10,466,247
049    Naruto Movie 2		  $10,018,849

2006
----
055    One Piece Movie 7 	  $06,961,436
086    Naruto movie 3             $03,008,671
119    Bleach Movie 1 	          $01,228,917

2007
----
042    Naruto Shippûden Movie 1   $09,830,039
058    One Piece Movie 8  	  $07,075,924
060    Bleach Movie 2 	          $06,915,595

2008
----
051    Naruto Shippûden Movie 2   $10,233,203
058    One Piece Movie 9	  $08,619,115
076    Bleach Movie 3	          $06,032,296

2009
----
008    One Piece Movie 10         $48,192,309
070    Naruto Shippûden Movie 3   $07,796,864
```

Source: 




About Ishigami, she will work next week. The Garp scene is one of her works.

And Ishizuka's latest episode was great, but he lacked big animators. Like Ryou Onishi who worked on 401. 

In the latest episode, shitty animators like Masayki Takagi have done a lot of key animation. Naoki Murakami, and some other shitty animators.

I noticed few good animators, including Hitoshi Kamata, who usually does the key animation of most of Ishizuka's episodes. He probably did the Mamonga/Luffy part. I'm still confirming it, and check it after I watch the ep in HD.

@Serphirs, this an animation thread. That one is for episode discussion.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 21, 2010)

*I agree with XMURADX about the animation stuff and that seem Toei know handle long running series better than Studio Pierrot. 

Although it might could be who is charge of the series have the deciding fact how the series going be handle. The reason why I say this is because  from what I have seen and heard it's seem that each director have a certain quality that they to maintain out through the series that they are working on.

Take Hayato Date(the series director of Naruto) for example , it looks like when he directing a series. The series always seem to have one or two higher quality episode 

Here a scene from a series that Hayato Date had directed
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdiMju0smnw[/YOUTUBE]  


Note:The thing that I found strange it that One Piece just starting to get these fabulous animated scenes while Toei another series Precure! all those type scene since the beginning 

By the way XMURADX, I know we went over this already but all three Shippuden movies earn about eleven million, with Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns making the most out three.*


----------



## Archah (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaze no Yojimbo (great show). If i'm not wrong, that's the last episode of the show with Hirofumi Suzuki as AD.

And yeah, like XMURADX and you said, i also think Toei always does a great job handling long running series, and ONE PIECE is not the only one.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 21, 2010)

*Yes, he was the animation director for that episode and isn't Naruto Studio Pierrot first long running series  *


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2010)

That video was awesome, I haven't seen a Suzuki work outside of Naruto before. 

Yeah, it indeed depends on the series director. One Piece started to change around midway, when the series director changed.

These are the changes that occured so far....

*Series Director [シリーズディレクター] (Not episode director)*

Kônosuke UDA     [宇田鋼之介] (1-278)

Munehisa SAKAI   [境宗久]    (279-372)

Munehisa SAKAI + Hiroaki MIYAMOTO (352-372)

Hiroaki MIYAMOTO [宮元宏彰]   (352-Current)

-------------------

*Series Organization [シリーズ構成]:*

No One  (1-283)

Hirohiko Uesaka? [上坂浩彦] (284-Current)


From (1-283) There was no one who worked as a Series Organizer. And that's when One Piece had good pace, until it started catching up with the manga around 279. So they threw in the Strawhats flashbacks and a 1 month break, Then added someone to do the series Organization from 284 up to the current episode, and it's the same guy who does the screenplay. 

-------------------

*Executive Producers [製作担当]*

Fujioka Wajitsu? [藤岡和実] (1-302)

Norio Sakamoto 知? [坂本憲生知] (270-298) (With Huzioka Kazumi) 

Ikkou Matsusaka? [松阪一光] (303-Current)

-------------------

*Production Advisor [製作担当補佐]*

Another interesting thing, from (395-Current), there is a new position added which is the Production Advisor, which was non-existent from 1-394. Maybe it have something to do with why the openings started to have great animation compared to before, or the overall animation improvement.

No One (1-394)

Koujirou Kuroki? [黒木耕次郎] (395-Current)


Sorry, name translations might be wrong.


About the movies Gross, I used a different source. The other source have higher numbers, but in the end it's the same positions.


Toei have done many long shows, but the directors were different. So the new directors might not have that experience.


----------



## lHydral (Nov 21, 2010)

Strange, on the ANN page for the series it just puts Suzuki down as doing episode 13. Tsuru also worked with him on the episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thanx for info XMURADX, I always wonder which episode was Munehisa Sakai's last episode. What you mention about series director and the anime pacing reminds me  of a somewhat similar situation in NARUTO Shippuden where the series composition change twice

Series Composition
-------------------
Satoru Nishizono (eps 1-53) the slow pace episodes

Yasuyuki Suzuki (eps 54-71)

Junki Takegami( eps 72-current)*


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Murad for the info, What you think guys? TOEI going to do more children openings?
Murad, There's more good direction and key animators on one piece
who didnt work on the war?(not including tate).


----------



## TigerTwista (Nov 24, 2010)

ty ty  + reps


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Please! you can give me sences of Fujisawa!!??
And if he might work on the war?
Where Ryou?? what his last sence?
And if he might work on the war? and at all?


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 25, 2010)

Here.
Scenes by Hiromi Ishigami? (Murad plz corroborate them plz)
The animator of this week's chapter

note: these are made by me.

Largo vs Luffy in the beach 





Luffy's GR



pd:murad plz could you give me the minutes of each good animator chapter (obviously with a slow pace, you have stuffs to do to.), and I will make the appropriate gift, to your post "everything about..." it will better, and practical than videos...
what do you think?

pd2: the subs of the gifts, are in spanish


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 25, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Please! you can give me sences of Fujisawa!!??


Did you check the first page? It have everything. Even though it's a little bit out of date. Will update it later.



eliman12 said:


> And if he might work on the war?


I don't know, since I don't work with Toei, neither he is popular enough to get rumors. So we will know when the episodes air. or if he will work ever again.



eliman12 said:


> Where Ryou?? what his last sence?


I don't know.
Last scene...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dAc-Dqk0NI[/YOUTUBE]





Serphirs said:


> Here.
> Scenes by Hiromi Ishigami? (Murad plz corroborate them plz)
> The animator of this week's chapter
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I don't prefer gifs. Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, and I have thought about it before...But it will cause this thread to load very slowly. Videos are the best option, I'll make sure to update my channel with new scenes for each animator soon. Just give me some time.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 25, 2010)

> Sorry, but I don't prefer gifs. Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, and I have thought about it before...But it will cause this thread to load very slowly. Videos are the best option, I'll make sure to update my channel with new scenes for each animator soon. Just give me some time.



But if your problem is the slowly load. You have other options...
The Gift not necessarily must go directly on the page, its better with a link (just like you do with the director's scenes images) that redirect you to the Gift section...

Well, there is just an idea...
Anyway those gifts are in fact, ishigami scenes? 

regards


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 28, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> But if your problem is the slowly load. You have other options...
> The Gift not necessarily must go directly on the page, its better with a link (just like you do with the director's scenes images) that redirect you to the Gift section...
> 
> Well, there is just an idea...
> ...



Then it will be pointless, plus there is dozens of scenes. Going though all those links will be hard.

Yep they are Ishigami's scenes. Today's episode had some great Ishigami scenes:
-Akainu Magma fisting WB
-Garp and Ace Crying


BTW, I noticed Kenji Kuroyangi style in the preview, he might do the WB scene, and Luffy Vs. Coby.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 28, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Then it will be pointless, plus there is dozens of scenes. Going though all those links will be hard.
> 
> Yep they are Ishigami's scenes. Today's episode had some great Ishigami scenes:
> -Akainu Magma fisting WB
> ...



Well, In my forum, I put a loooot of gifts, and works really good.
Even if the post is already heavy... who is interesed in seeing it, not care about waiting a little more (loading time).

I bet Kuroyanagi is in the next, because the preview was exceptionally short (I suppose, they keep the best moment in secret).

And Kuroyanagi worked about 10 chapters ago.

467.- Atsuko Kawamura - Hiromi Ishigami. (the Luffy's G.R scene)
468.- Shigefumi Shingaki - Kenji Kuroyanagi (Luffy vs Smoker)

then now...

477.- Shigefumi Shingaki - Hiromi Ishigami. (Akainu fist, and criying Ace scenes)
478.- Atsuko Kawamura - ?????? (should be logical)

dont you think?


pd: Murad plz told me, which another scene Kuroyanagi works? before marineford.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Are those Kuroyanagi's scenes??

468.- Luffy vs Smoker

426.- Boss in action.

Continues...


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 29, 2010)

412.- Luffy being pursued by kujas, and owning the giant black cat.

are these?? Kuroyanagi scenes?


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 29, 2010)

i hink you right about 
owning the giant black cat


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 30, 2010)

What did I say about the gifs? 
For one scene there is more than one gif, sometimes 5 gifs. If you include all of the scenes then this thread will not load properly.

Not everyone have good connection, so please don't post gifs here. And most people don't come here to see who animated what only, this thread is for other info as well.

Anyway, yeah...Those are Kenji's scenes.

About the possibility of Kenji working next week...Yeah, sometimes animators work after a specific amount of time. Sometimes that's not necessary. Most of the time they work whenever there is a very important scene regardless of the rota.


----------



## Serphirs (Nov 30, 2010)

thnks for the info.

I will erase all the gifts...
but your vids aren't available, so I don't have other easier way to show the specifics scenes that I want to know.
sry anyway...
The gifts were just an idea.


----------



## eliman12 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kuroyanagi's gear second style looks like the one in StrongWorld?
Murad he can be him?
And the Gigant Axe in StrongWorld maybe this Ishigami work?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2010)

@Serphiris, you might be right about Kenji not working in 478...Cause I didn't find his name in the key animators list. While I think the style is very similar to kenji, There is a possibility it might be the work of [大関紀子 Noriko Ozeki]. Still it might also be the work of Deguchi, since he is credited as well. Or finally it might be Kenji but he is uncredited. 

So, I don't have an answer now until I see the future episodes, they will make everything clear.



eliman12 said:


> Kuroyanagi's gear second style looks like the one in StrongWorld?
> Murad he can be him?
> And the Gigant Axe in StrongWorld maybe this Ishigami work?


Gear 2nd was Shida in SW.

Maybe, or it might be Seiya Numata.


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> @Serphiris, you might be right about Kenji not working in 478...Cause I didn't find his name in the key animators list. While I think the style is very similar to kenji, There is a possibility it might be the work of [大関紀子 Noriko Ozeki]. Still it might also be the work of Deguchi, since he is credited as well. Or finally it might be Kenji but he is uncredited.
> 
> So, I don't have an answer now until I see the future episodes, they will make everything clear.



Oh!
Deguchi is a good animator??!! :amazed
seeing is believing. xD

Well, anyway. its a positive thing, because the WB scene was magnific. 
And if was other animator (Noriko Ozeki), OP staff is extending their good animator's spectrum....
Was a really great scene, honestly.
The camera vision that he use, gave us the impression that, we are flying with the marines too. All is dust and wind in a moment, and surprisingly we are in the sky.
Simply amazing...

And sry for the "quote" on the chapter's discussion topic...
All have diferents points of view, and I was a little hard with the chapter yerterday.
I think, the first part of the chapter was really bad, however the second was very good.

I hope, this month we see Tate on the Schedule....
I BEGGING for that.

regards


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 6, 2010)

When the details about the next month publish?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2010)

*sometime during this week*


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Dec 6, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> When the details about the next month publish?



7 of every month

and this the title of the next episode 479

"In Front of the Execution Platform! The Path to Ace is Opened!!"


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 6, 2010)

EMUNOPLA said:


> 7 of every month
> 
> and this the title of the next episode 479
> 
> "In Front of the Execution Platform! The Path to Ace is Opened!!"



Plz emunopla, could you give me the page, where you take the info...
Not care if is a Japanese one.

regards


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2010)

*here go the  Serphirs, although the page will be updated on the tenth but the info for the animation directors should be floating round 2ch right about now*


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 6, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *here go the  Serphirs, although the page will be updated on the tenth but the info for the animation directors should be floating round 2ch right about now*



OH, big thanks Animeblue. 
2ch page, I dont have it too...
or you mean "this" page is 2ch??
Plz could you post it here...

regards


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 6, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *here go the  Serphirs, although the page will be updated on the tenth but the info for the animation directors should be floating round 2ch right about now*


what this mean 2ch?


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have very important(for me) question please answe!!! 
I saw this since the war begun !!
Why the facial expressions and the and the words they say is not like the manga??
This ruined the series and the anime make the war be not serious like in the manga!!
Why this hapning?? someone told me Toei become worst!!

Sry!! for the english!!!


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Dec 6, 2010)

Serphirs

from wiki

i get the title of episode 479 from wiki

but i don't know from where i can get the animators names

click  and look to the last title please

​


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2010)

*Next ADs*

*12/12 - 479:* Shimanuki Masahiro
*12/19 - 480:* Takagi Masayuki
*12/26 - 481:* Yamashita Megumi
*01/09 - 482:* Deguchi Toshio


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Dec 7, 2010)

^
^
^
ty

i'm waiting for the titles


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Dec 7, 2010)

SO , NO EPISODE 482 IN 2/1


----------



## Archah (Dec 7, 2010)

Something like:

*480:* The path chosen by each one. Luffy vs Garp!
*481:* Ace rescue! Captain Whitebeard last orders!

Rough translation.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *12/12 - 479:* Shimanuki Masahiro
> *12/19 - 480:* Takagi Masayuki
> ...





Shitty/average month in my opinion.
I just wish each episode to have a scene done by a great key animator.
Maybe Shida will work in 479 under Shimanuki like he did in 463(Marco vs Kizaru).
Someone definately has to work with Takagi cuz I cant stand to see a whole episode done by him alone.
Who helped him in episode 469 in the Crocodile vs Jozu scene??

I have no probs with 481, Megumi is not that bad but it wont hurt if they add a special scene in the mix.
On the other hand, that Deguchi guy is complete shit and its just sad that he works in such a great chapter..

Hope the big guns will do their magic again and change my mind.



EMUNOPLA said:


> SO , NO EPISODE 482 IN 2/1



Nice catch...
 hate u for that tho xP


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Murad, What you have to say about the month?
12/12 - 479: Shimanuki Masahiro - 570
12/19 - 480: Takagi Masayuki - 571
12/26 - 481: Yamashita Megumi - 572
01/09 - 482: Deguchi Toshio - 573 (Fuck why him????)


*Don Poucho*
Dont get mad all this for good
After this month we get all the good animators in sequence
like Inoue, Ishizuka, maybe Tate.

I really hope someone good will work on 576(really really hope)
Naktani should work on one of the episode's in the next month or after the next month.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 7, 2010)

What did you guys expect after this....? 

472 = Yukiko Nakatani
473 = Kazuya Hisada
474 = Eisaku Inoue
476 = Katsumi Ishizuka	      
477 = Shigefumi Shingaki 
478 = Atsuko Kawamura

You have to understand that this is a long running series. I'm quite happy, cause now I know the main episodes will look good since all the bad ones are out of the way.

I guess then we will get 6-7 great AD's after this, I like it. The bad AD's are covering less important chapters, with only some few key moments that I'm sure some good animators will handle them. Cause I think more than a special animator might work on 480 and 482 for sure.

Kenji Kuroyanagi didn't work on 478, so he might work on 480 and do the main scene.

And there is always a break at the end of the year.


BTW, next week doesn't look like Shimanuki and more like Yamashita. Could this be another fake list?


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Murad, You can tell who you think will be 6-7 gread AD's?
Only I knouw Inoue Ishizuka and maybe Tate?? all the good ones is 
Shigefumi Shingaki 
Atsuko Kawamura
Shimanuki Masahiro
Yamashita Megumi
*they already been!*
And who all the speical animators?
Kuroyanagi
Shida
You think Tomia will work?


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 7, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *12/12 - 479:* Shimanuki Masahiro
> *12/19 - 480:* Takagi Masayuki
> ...



Oh my god...
Talking about shitty month.
I really didn't expect, see a magnific list (considering the good directors that we had before) but this is disheartening.

At least the 482, (MAN, is a very important chapter in a whole time) expected a better director at least (like Ide).

The 481, will be good I hope, Megumi is the best here. And she will do a very important one.

480.... Takagi plz don't owned the chap... plz.

479.- The preview looks like a normal chapter, I hope a good animator will be working with him.

hopefully, will see great key animators (Tomita, Onishi, Fujisawa even not work in this arc)...

Next month, probably will see all the good AD's in the same time.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2010)

Man, they used the worst possible person for 480.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 7, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Murad, You can tell who you think will be 6-7 gread AD's?
> Only I knouw Inoue Ishizuka and maybe Tate?? all the good ones is
> Shigefumi Shingaki
> Atsuko Kawamura
> ...


I just mentioned them. 

There is no way to know who will do it, it's just predictions by me. I just expect Kenji to work on 480, I don't know about the rest.



Geg said:


> Man, they used the worst possible person for 480.



Usually Takagi doesn't touch up the art of the big animators, sooo I expect some good animators to do the main scenes. 

Takeo Ide should have done 480. It's a let down that such an important chapter will be done by one of the worst AD's.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I guess then we will get 6-7 great AD's after this, I like it.



You're probably thinking about something simiral to this:

Eisaku Innoue
Katsumi Ishizuka
Naoki Tate
Shigefumi Shingaki
Yukiko Nakatani
Kazuya Hisada





XMURADX said:


> The bad AD's are covering less important chapters, with only some few key moments that I'm sure some good animators will handle them. Cause I think more than a special animator might work on 480 and 482 for sure.



Ishigami should be the one to do the first scene in 480 lol..its exactly his style, dont you think?(Chapter 571-Page 5)
Chapter 572(ep 481) is filled with pure action with more than 3 scenes that need awesome animation, thats why I was expecting to see something better for my 2nd fav chapter.

If 482 has a special animated scene I will be satisfied even with Deguchi as an AD.

Maybe



eliman12 said:


> And who all the speical animators?



Took the words right outta my mouth.

Kenji Kuroyanagi
Hiromi Ishigami
Naotoshi Shida and whoever did the 'I AM WHITEBEARD' scene in 478.
Oh..and I was curious about the Crocodile part in ep 469.
I think I saw somewhere that someone else did that scene.


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 7, 2010)

My prediction for the next AD's

483.- Eisaku Inoue (not worthy of questioning)
484.- Yukiko Nakatani
485.- Takeo Ide or Hisada (extremely important episode, but with moderate action)
486.- Naoki Tate or Ishizuka (Oh god plz, considering the amount of action)
487.- Katsumi Ishizuka or Tate (other with quite action.)
488.- Shigefumi Shingaki
489.- Kasuya Hisada o Ide (End of the War)

Oh yeah, the next 2 month will be orgasmic... from January


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Usually Takagi doesn't touch up the art of the big animators, sooo I expect some good animators to do the main scenes.



I doubt it. From what I remember, everything about Luffy vs. Mihawk was horribly animated


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> I doubt it. From what I remember, everything about Luffy vs. Mihawk was horribly animated



Luffy vs Mihawk... 
That chapter was 470? 
Was Megumi Mayashita's work, not a Takagi one.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's a bit obvious now...

483 = [574] Eisaku Inoue
484 = [575] Kazuya Hisada
485 = [576] Yukiko Nakatani
486 = [577] Kenji Yokoyama 
487 = [578] Katsumi Ishizuka
488 = [579] Atsuko Kawamura
489 = [580] Shigefumi Shingaki



Geg said:


> I doubt it. From what I remember, everything about Luffy vs. Mihawk was horribly animated



The main scene in 480 is way more important than Luffy Vs. Mihawk, IMO. Unless Toei are just that dumb to not realize it.

Plus Kenji Kuroyanagi should be one of the key animators of 480, since it's his turn now. 
I loved his Luffy Vs. Smoker, I would like to see something similar from him in 480, if he indeed does work in it, although I'm a bit scared he might work in 479 since Sonoda is directing it.

Takagi's episode 405, 449 had some amazing scenes, so I hope 480 is one of these episodes that have at least one awesome scene that is not touched by Takagi.


Makoto Sonoda is directing next week...Oh well, at least now I'm sure next week might be worth watching, although I would have loved it if he worked on 480. Hopefully Nakashima one should be good as well.

479: Makoto Sonoda
480: Imamura Takahiro
481: Yutaka Nakashima
482: Yoshihiro Ueda


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Murad, You joking right?
Nakatani on 576?? XD Ishizuka need to work on this chaptar
Nakatni know to do action scenes? She destroy the chaptar if some speical will work this be good!
please Toei Ishizuka need to work on 575 or 576

My prediction for the next AD's

483 = [574] Eisaku Inoue
484 = [575] Kazuya Hisada
485 = [576] Katusmi Ishizuka
486 = [577] Takeo Ide
487 = [578] Yukiko Naktani
488 = [579] Shigefumi Shingaki
489 = [580] Atsuko Kawamura
Who know maybe Tate pops up


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2010)

*Naotoshi Shida MAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVcrRudntD8[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 9, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Naotoshi Shida MAD
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesome, Shida is a crack.
Thnks for the vid Animeblue.

What is the name of those girls's serie?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice video, although it was weird where you ended the video. But good job, nonetheless.



Serphirs said:


> Awesome, Shida is a crack.
> Thnks for the vid Animeblue.
> 
> What is the name of those girls's serie?



Stupid Pretty Cure.


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 11, 2010)

Talking about Shida.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiZpN94aiyw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Just a crack...


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 16, 2010)

Murad, who animated the Crocodile and Mr.1 part, in 469 (The best scene in Masayuki Ep)?
O.o!


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Murad 
What about the episodes directors?? 
I know in 482 will be bad ep' director


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 18, 2010)

Serphirs said:


> Murad, who animated the Crocodile and Mr.1 part, in 469 (The best scene in Masayuki Ep)?
> O.o!



I'm still trying to figure out who did that scene, since it was really good.



> Murad
> What about the episodes directors??
> I know in 482 will be bad ep' director


Read the previous page, I've already discussed them in details, not interested to repeat everything.

Yeah, but we don't know what animators will work on 482. So I have nothing to say at the moment. Since Toei uses special animators randomly.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 20, 2010)

*One Piece: Strong World is the second top sell anime DVD of 2010

*


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 22, 2010)

So we got Shida for the end of 480, and Kenji Kuroyanagi might work on 481, since I noticed his style in the preview. Now I wonder who will do the final scene of 482. I don't think Toei would let anyone bad to do the final scene, so I expect someone really good like Ishigami to do it, or who knows, might be Tomita.

So, the bad month is actually looking promising. Only bad thing was Garp Vs. Luffy. But I'm sure I'll forget about it soon enough.


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 22, 2010)

Murad,
You dont want speical animators on 574-576?
I want speical animators on this month but I afraid if they put the speical.
and no one speical will be on 574-576(I talking about the key animatos).


----------



## Neelix (Dec 22, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Murad,
> You dont want speical animators on 574-576?
> I want speical animators on this month but I afraid if they put the speical.
> and no one speical will be on 574-576(I talking about the key animatos).



Dont worry, Inoue and Katsumi will be somewhere in there.



> So, the bad month is actually looking promising.



Yeah, only a few episodes so far didnt have a special scene.
I dont remember so many eps getting a special treatment one after the other in any other OP arc.Everytime I think about this, I cant stop to imagine that Naoki Tate is probably eating their budget. 

Inoue is good but there arent as many mindblowing/expensive scenes as 
in Tates episodes and these are the special scenes thats been granted for 
low budgeted eps.
Assuming that Tate is on the same level as Shida and the other gods.


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally Kuroyanagi is in the next episode.
Those are really good news considering that Luffy vs Smoker scene was mind blowing...
I wondering who will do the main stuff in the next one, Ishigami worked on 477 really few chapters back... Well Shida, in 473, 474, made 2 good scenes in a row. And his Ace scene this week, was really short... 
Would be a nice moment to Tomita's return
And also be the unknown animator on 469...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, many people say me that Marineford arc was badder than the old ones, and I'm trying to figured out why, considering the next thing...

Analize the war's chapters at all, so far...

462: Megumi Yamashita - (Good art, overall good episode) 
And nice WB's pirates entering to action.

463: Masahiro Shimanuki - (Really good Shimanuki ep) 
And Shida's Kizaru vs Marco scene was awesome

464: Katsumi Ishizuka - (Great katsumi episode)

465: Takeo Ide - (Really solid art) Tate's falling scene, and Kuroyanagi's Garp crying scene

466: Kenji Yokoyama - (Good Yokoyama pacing ep, but maybe the lower one until now)

467: Atsuko Kawamura - (highest above her overall episodes)
Eye candy Luffy's G3 scene

468: Shigefumi Shingaki - (Really great Shingaki ep) 
Mind blowing Luffy vs Smoker Kuroyanagi's scene

469: Masayuki Takagi - (Bad Takagi episode)
But with really nice Crocodile and Mr.1 scene

470: Megumi Yamashita - (Correct Megumi episode) 
Takashi Hishimoto's crocodile scene too, sadly too short...

471: Toshio Degushi - (Correct Degushi episode)
But really great pacifista scenes

472: Yukiko Nakatani - (One of the better Nakatani's episode (to my opinion) so far)

473: Kasuya Hisada - (Hisada generally is great)
And Shida's Owning a giant scene was espasmic

474: Eisaku Inoue - (Nice art, even he has much better episodes)
Shida owned this ep

475: Kenji Yokoyama - (Overall meh chapter)

476: Katsumi Ishizuka - Correct Katsumi episode
With some good scenes

477: Shigefumi Shingaki - (good shingaki ep)
Ishigami worked on it

478: Atsuko Kawamura - overall Kawamura episode
But good anyway.

479: Masahiro Shimanuki - (Surprisingly good shimanuki ep, his art was overall) But nice pacing episode

480: Takagi Masayuki - (Really better than the last one)
But with really nice ending, (Shida's Ace scene)

481: Megumi Yamashita - (The preview looks really good)
And posibly Kuroyanagi works on it.

So...
We have: 11 really good episodes.
6 more or less chapters, (some with nice scenes, anyway)
2 bad ones (really there aren't so bad, but with no good, or mind blowing scene, or good art, and generally were Yokoyama chapters)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then, in conclusion.
In the art and animation topic, have been a really good arc, and that prove it...
But, the bad taste was in the pacing hand, this arc was exceptionally shorter than other ones, in argument, and content..

Because the manga chapters were really shorts (some 11, or 12 pages).
And generally the good episodes, have some shitty or unnecesary filler...
But if we think carefully, has been so bad???
I'm not sure of it... 
I'm happy, with this arc anyway... and the better stuff still are in coming.

Well, what you think about it?

------------------------------------------------------------------------

pd: insist if the redaction is weird in some places, sry...  I'm spanish guy xD


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 22, 2010)

Serphirs thanks for the info great work ;D
I waiting to see Tomita!
Shida better than tomita no?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 22, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Murad,
> You dont want speical animators on 574-576?
> I want speical animators on this month but I afraid if they put the speical.
> and no one speical will be on 574-576(I talking about the key animatos).



Who said, I don't? 
But, I see what you are trying to say.
What I feel...

483 = [574] Eisaku Inoue 
[Doesn't need any special animation, more like good art and good animation]

484 = [575] Kazuya Hisada? [I hope Ishigami works here cause she probably won't work on 483, and I hope she does the main scene, would love to see it in her style. She worked once before with a 7 ep gap, 448/455, so if she worked on 477 she might work on 484 or 485]


485 = [576] Yukiko Nakatani? [This episode needs special animation and really good art, it will probably  have Shida if he doesn't work on 483 or 484] 


Kuroyanagi might also work on one of these episodes. Cause he skipped his turn and worked a bit later than usual, it might be possible because he worked on 2 episodes that are close to each other 465 and 468. Or he might have worked on something important plus next week. Heck, he might even be the one who will do the final scene of 482. 

Also keep in mind, we might see some nice new animators in the end. Since those episodes will hopefully have higher budget than the usual episodes.




Don Poucho said:


> Dont worry, Inoue and Katsumi will be somewhere in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katsumi might do 487, that is a very important episode as well.

The reason is because they have spread the animators nicely all over the episodes. And the animators have worked extra than usual, even though it affected their style a little bit. But they managed to get Shida to work on 3 ep that are close to each other.
There is also the fast animators, and there is the slow animators who take longer than usual to finish one scene.
In Tate's case, he takes most of the good animators in his episodes. For example:


420: Tate, Ishigami, Kuroyanagi, Nakatani,
448: Tate, Tomita, Ishigami, Hasegawa.
455: Tate, Ishigami, Kuroyanagi, Numata, Nakatani.

Tate is even better than Shida and the others, cause he was promoted to an Animation Director, and now Toei gives him the best animators to work with him, that says something about him.

Yeah, one of the reasons I consider Tate is better than Inoue is because even if there are no awesome animators working with Tate, he himself is a great animator, and he have done many awesome scenes in the past, while Inoue is average, and if there are no special animators like Shida or Tomita, his episodes ends up being normal, like 325, which was very important, but had average animation.


@ Serphiris, yeah...Toei tried hard, but still, the episodes needed a couple more great animators. But looking at it, they have done a decent job.
470 had Takashi Hshimoto in it, sadly he did the crocodile scene which was very short. Also you forgot Kuroyanagi scene in 465.


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 22, 2010)

I want tateeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! 
I want to see his work on the war!!


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 22, 2010)

XMURADX said:
			
		

> @ Serphiris, yeah...Toei tried hard, but still, the episodes needed a couple more great animators. But looking at it, they have done a decent job.
> 470 had Takashi Hshimoto in it, sadly he did the crocodile scene which was very short. Also you forgot Kuroyanagi scene in 465.



Oh!... 
Kuroyanagi scene in 465 was crying Garp? 

And Hishimoto (Hashimoto?), I don't realise that there was a good scene in this chapter, the first time I saw it
Now I rewatch the ep, and I noticed.... was fine, but too short...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats the song called here in the 1st seconds...


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure about Garp crying, but I'm sure about the doflamingo scene and Garp owning the giant.

Yeah, Hashimoto. He is a big animator, it's just that he didn't do something on his level, which is very disappointing, IMO.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Whats the song called here in the 1st seconds...



Angry, start from 1:05.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 24, 2010)

Was there any good animated sequences in the Luffy vs Magellan fight?
I dont remember much since I stopped watching OP for 6 months and saw all
the eps gathered.
Just wanna know if it deserves a second watch..


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes.
Luffy use Gigant Stamp on Magellan's attack!!
That was work of Shida or Tomita I think XD.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 24, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> Was there any good animated sequences in the Luffy vs Magellan fight?
> I dont remember much since I stopped watching OP for 6 months and saw all
> the eps gathered.
> Just wanna know if it deserves a second watch..



There was some good animation, but nothing spectacular, ID had lot's of wasted animation. The main stuff got normal animation while normal stuff got the superb animation. Really horribley handled arc.

Anyway, This reminds me. I'm gonna re-upload ID video today. I'll just fix it.


----------



## eliman12 (Dec 24, 2010)

Murad.
You gonna re-upload all the videos?
I want to see Naoki Tate please!


----------



## Neelix (Dec 24, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> The main stuff got normal animation while normal stuff got the superb animation.



Yeah..I noticed that too, Luffy vs Minotaurus getting better animation than Magellan.



eliman12 said:


> Murad.
> You gonna re-upload all the videos?
> I want to see Naoki Tate please!



I'm suprised there arent any Tate haters here.
I thought he would be something like Wakabayashi from Naruto.

Nice


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 24, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> I'm suprised there arent any Tate haters here.
> I thought he would be something like Wakabayashi from Naruto.
> 
> Nice



Yeah, In my spanish forum there are a lot of "Anti-Tates"...
Although Tate is the more complete and talented AD, among the remaining directors. (cause he is the best animator here)
Surprisingly he style isn't the most beloved between fans, and I feel that regardless the subjetive point of view, of the big amount of fans...

Tate is undervalued...


----------



## lHydral (Dec 24, 2010)

eliman12 said:


> Murad.
> You gonna re-upload all the videos?
> I want to see Naoki Tate please!



I'm sure its already been put up multiple times but here,  Naoki Tate MAD.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 25, 2010)

@Poucho, you can see from the video how many scenes were wasted. Really only Shida's scene was worth the animation. And Luffy's transformation. 
Ishigami's scenes were a waste of talent.

*Impel Down Sakuga*


----------



## lHydral (Dec 25, 2010)

Wasn't the scene where Luffy is on the beach made by Ishigami? I still have no idea whos style is what so don't hold it against me if I'm wrong. xD


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Here is another Tate video.
> 
> .



Huh, where'd that Hancock slicing the giant lady thing come from?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 25, 2010)

> Wasn't the scene where Luffy is on the beach made by Ishigami? I still have no idea whos style is what so don't hold it against me if I'm wrong. xD


Yes, but that's not Impel Down. I'm adding that scene to another video that have scenes from filler stuff and Strawhat adventures.



Fenix Down said:


> Huh, where'd that Hancock slicing the giant lady thing come from?



From ep 411. Not sure if that's Tate, though. The scenes in that ep that I think he have done, are Hancock throwing the old lady out of the window, and Luffy getting grabbed by a fish and falling to the river.


----------



## lHydral (Dec 25, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Yes, but that's not Impel Down. I'm adding that scene to another video that have scenes from filler stuff and Strawhat adventures.



Yeah, I was mentioning it because it was in the Tate video. xD


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 25, 2010)

lHydral said:


> Yeah, I was mentioning it because it was in the Tate video. xD



Oh, yeah. Around that time, no one knew anything about Ishigami, her style became clear recently. And since Tate does most of the key animation, it was assumed that he is the one behind that scene, since he was the best animator in his episodes. Even I was surprised, I thought Tate have changed his style when I saw 429. I discussed this with many people about the possibilty of it being someone else, but the list of animators contained normal names along with Ishigami.

It's hard to tell who did what in Tate's episodes, cause he does a lot of correction. 

I started to notice Ishigami's style around 439, I knew for sure it was not Tate(Scenes are in the ID video) but I didn't know whom it was until 467. She is a newbie.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice video, great song selection.
I noticed a few animators that were resorted to doing only running/funny 
scenes.Who are these guys, are they still working for Toei?
I typed Hitomi Hasegawa in google so I can find him in animenews and found.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a japanese porno site instead..




I thought there was a big name involved in the Luffy vs Magellan fight, in  and  scene.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 25, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> Nice video, great song selection.
> I noticed a few animators that were resorted to doing only running/funny
> scenes.Who are these guys, are they still working for Toei?
> I typed Hitomi Hasegawa in google so I can find him in animenews and found..
> ...


Koichi Takai still works, he did a couple of really small scenes in the War.

lol, Hasegawa is one of the big animators, she is one of the animators of Gurren Lagan. It's sad her scene was a waste. I guess they brought her in just because she worked as assistant animation director on strong world, and they just gave her a sidework while she was in the studio.


That pages were done by good Toei Philippine animators, they were okay. Nothing special. Some parts looked really good, but the other looked bad.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 27, 2010)

There's an episode next week right? Because some people are saying there won't be and just want some confirmation thanks.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 27, 2010)

There wont be an episode until 9/1.
You can also check it out here:


----------



## Serphirs (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Poucho said:


> There wont be an episode until 9/1.
> You can also check it out here:



But wont be televised, any OP show at all?
I mean, some special stuff or something...? like past years (well 2009, there was nothing )


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 29, 2010)

*what animator would you gous would like to see work on One Piece. As for me, I would love to see Shinji Hashimoto work on One Piece

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqExUV8rTxI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 30, 2010)

what are the animes in the Shinji Hashimoto MAD at 
-(1:32 to 1:38) 

and 

-(2:40 to 2:45)

Those two scenes looks really well done. I like his work overall with the Naruto
Movie scenes and his work on Spriggan. Indeed if he comes into one piece it will
kick ass.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 30, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *what animator would you gous would like to see work on One Piece. As for me, I would love to see Shinji Hashimoto work on One Piece
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tell me you didnt ask us just to get views..




Nice video.
Which Naruto movie is it at 1:39?

Anyway, my choice would be Yukata Nakamura.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2UzEE6bR8A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and the 167 Wakabayashi team.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2010)

*



			what are the animes in the Shinji Hashimoto MAD at 
-(1:32 to 1:38) 

and 

-(2:40 to 2:45)
		
Click to expand...

The Animatrix: Detective Story and Kid's Story 



Don Poucho said:




Spoiler:  



Tell me you didnt ask us just to get views..




Nice video.
Which Naruto movie is it at 1:39?

Anyway, my choice would be Yakata Nakamura.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2UzEE6bR8A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and the 167 Wakabayashi team.
		
Click to expand...


I didn't think that far but I can see how you get that idea

Naruto: Legend of the Stone of Gelel*


----------



## Neelix (Jan 2, 2011)

When will the next ADs be announced?
7/1?


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Jan 3, 2011)

^
^
^

yes , that is always + the titles


----------



## Neelix (Jan 4, 2011)

Dead thread is dead.

Lets say there is a single open slot for a key animator to become an AD.
Which one of the following would you want to become one:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)

Personally, I'd pick Shida.
It would be great to have different animation styles during the high budget episodes, yet on the same(almost)lvl of Tates work.
Thinking about Tate and Shida working in an arc, both of them as ADs makes me fapfapfapfap..

I believe one of these 5 is going to get a promotion sometime in the future.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course, Shida.
But I love Tomita, and Onishi to.
I don't get it if they better than the animation director's we have,
why they need to get promotion Toei don't see they have awesome animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 5, 2011)

Sticky threads never die. 

I would have to choose Ishigami then Shida, Cause these 2 have the most control over their art style.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 5, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Lets say there is a single open slot for a key animator to become an AD.
> Which one of the following would you want to become one:
> ...



You forgot about 
*I'm using your vid Murad 

I would chose Shida obviously in first place, without any questioning. Next Fujisawa, I love his style, (very similar to Tate)...
or Ishigami, but she doesn't belong to Toei, I think...
She is freelance.

God, hear our prayers...


----------



## Archah (Jan 5, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*483:* Hisada Kazuya 
*484:* Inoue Eisaku
*485:* Yokoyama Kenji
*486:* Ishizuka Katsumi


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
they serioussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Inoue not in 483 
WTF!Yokoyoma on 485 what the hell they doingggggggggggg WTFFFF
If we not get speical animation in 485 they ruined the war for me.

Murad, please, your opinion imporant for me!!


----------



## Neelix (Jan 5, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> You forgot about



Yeh, I always read his name as Kenji Kuroyanagi lol.



Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *483:* Hisada Kazuya
> *484:* Inoue Eisaku
> ...



Nice month, I'm a little dissapointed seeing Yokoyamas name in there but its going to be a kickass month if thats the real list.
Maybe, there will be alot of key animators to help him in 485.

Still praying for 1/2 chapter pacing.



eliman12 said:


> whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> they serioussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Inoue not in 483



Why?
Chap.575 is full of action.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

Because, I thought will be nice if Inoue will be in 483, he has great art.
And Ishizuka in 484 beacuse he great in action.
I thought in 485 will be new one, like tate, and we get fucking Yokoyama in such a great chaptar, and Yokoyama has really awful art.
But it will great if Yokoyama will get speical animators.


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *483:* Hisada Kazuya
> *484:* Inoue Eisaku
> ...



Nice list. I heard, that episode 483 is very important (I'm anime-only), so it's quite accurate choice to go with Kazuya Hisada, since he's the current anime character designer. It should have some "special animation" too.



Serphirs said:


> You forgot about
> *I'm using your vid Murad
> 
> I would chose Shida obviously in first place, without any questioning. Next Fujisawa, I love his style, (very similar to Tate)...
> ...



Fujisawa is freelance too.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 5, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *483:* Hisada Kazuya
> *484:* Inoue Eisaku
> ...



damn, we get the list very quickly.

Well, is a good list as expected, but with no much surprises.

-483 Hisada: In his last episode, (473) His art was magnific, even better than Inoue chapter in 474. This is clear demostration of that... And as said @liborek,
he is the actual "Character Designer", I think he is perfect to this chapter too... but I dont expect a "special" or maybe just little scenes of good animation. Cause the chap really don't need it.

-484 Inoue: Great AD, to an great episode. I can see that this episode will be much better than I will expect. Maybe with 100%, we will see "special animators here".

-485 Yokoyama: Murad you must be, the most disappointed with Yokoyama working here. :s 
At least, Toei MUST put good animators here. If they don't. They will lose quite fans I think...

-486 Ishizuka: As I expect, good decision. This chapter have a LOT of action, and Ishizuka is a good key animator. But I can see Tate definitly won't work in this arc... (well, hopefully the 487 is still a good Tate's candidate)

I can see, Toei will put Nakatani to the final round, and Toei is showing us that Ide and Tate, are out definitly...


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, if this is true I must fucking facepalm a million times at Toei. 485 is the most important along with 483. Where is Nakatani? I think this is fake. 

Only one explanation for this. Ep 484 is 2 chapters. Cause I expect Kenji to do chapter 577. If it's like that then this list is perfect.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

Please be fake please be fake!!
and Ide he not been 20 episode's

^^
Murad, u think they do 2 chaptars, they not did this all the war.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 5, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> Please be fake please be fake!!
> and Ide he not been 20 episode's
> 
> ^^
> Murad, u think they do 2 chaptars, they not did this all the war.



More like I hope it's true but the chapters covered are:

483 = [574]Kazuya Hisada 
484 = [575/576] Eisaku Inoue
485 = [577]Kenji Yokoyama
486 = [578]Katsumi Ishizuka

If it's like this, then I'm extremely happy. Since chapter 575 was very short.

Oh, titles by Archah.

Rough translation. What do you guys think?

Titles

*Spoiler*: __ 




483: Looking for answers - Fire Fist Ace's death on battlefield
484: Admiralty collapse! Whitebeard's indescribable angry!
485: Putting Kejime - Whitebeard vs Blackbeard pirates
486: Show opening - Blackbeard's plot revealed




Thanks to Archah for the rough translation.


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Director　Storyboard　_(+ their last episodes)_　Animation Director

483話「答えを探して　火拳エース戦場に死す」
Hiroaki MIYAMOTO (473)　Hiroaki MIYAMOTO (473)　Kazuya HISADA

484話「海軍本部崩壊！白ひげ言葉なき怒り！」
Fumi KOMAKI (474)　Fumi KOMAKI (474)　Eisaku INOUE

485話「ケジメをつける　白ひげVS黒ひげ海賊団」
Katsumi TOKORO (475)　Katsumi TOKORO (475)　Kenji YOKOYAMA

486話「ショーの開幕　明かされた黒ひげの企み」
Naoyuki ITO (477)　Naoyuki ITO (477)　Katsumi ISHIZUKA

===

Doesn't look like fake to me, it's your "usual One Piece staff". Nice to see Miyamoto directing 483.

I won't translate the titles since I don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

So Murad, I understand from the titles Yokoyama will do chap.576 or I wrong??????????????
What about the EDs?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 5, 2011)

I can only say, Damn you Toei for using Yokoyama for 485. Really, Damn You.

I still hope it's fake. :/


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

XD we hopeless !!!!!!!!! 
"Maybe Yokoyama will broke the leg and he not do the episode"(just kidding)
Or maybe I will go and kill him that will be great.


----------



## firefist (Jan 5, 2011)

quick question guys.


at which ep did the war start again?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2011)

*I believe the first episode of the war was episode 459*


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

Until now, I can't understand what Toei just did.
Fucking Yokoyama on chap.576 what they done, whattttt!!D:


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 5, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> More like I hope it's true but the chapters covered are:
> 
> 483 = [574]Kazuya Hisada
> 484 = [575/576] Eisaku Inoue
> ...



Murad, face it... Toei owned the 485, I have been thinking that Yokoyama doing 486 [577], would be even worst that 485. This episode have a great amount of action, and "The shitty Yokoyama" would destroy this chapter with his Keys animations.
I think Toei has been very protocolar... check this out.

469.- Masayuki Takagi
470.- Megumi Yamashita
471.- Toshio Degushi
472.- (The exception)
473.- Kazuya Hisada
474.- Eisaku Inoue
475.- Kenji Yokoyama
476.- Katsumi Ishizuka.

And now compare it, with this other...

480.- Masayuki Takagi
481.- Megumi Yamashita
482.- Toshio Degushi
483.- Kazuya Hisada
484.- Eisaku Inoue
485.- Kenji Yokoyama
476.- Katsumi Ishizuka

EXACTLY THE SAME ORDER.
Even if there are most important chapters than others...

Now that I analize it, this pissed me off. Cause the "series organization" guy, is simply saying "Oh, its your turn, take the episode"... and no "Wait a minute, I will give you this chapter cause its most important that the other, I will reorganize this list."...

I hope Toei won't become OP in a piece of comercial shit... The last 2 arc, were lower than I expected, by far...

I hope be wrong...


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

Like I said before Toei getting worst and worst.
I really hope after the timeskip they will be better.
Murad I have a important question,
when One Piece after the timeskip will start.
One Piece will count from 0 and he will be like new series.
My question if this will be like I said all the contracts with the animators
will end, and Toei will have to put new animators, or save the good ones, it's can be like this? Murad?


edit
I think this is really fake
Someone can take the same order and do this.


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 5, 2011)

This thread is always making me laugh.

When there's a good month, everyone is like...



XMURADX said:


> Yes, Yes...Just as I expected





XMURADX said:


> So yeah, expect another great month.



And now...


Serphirs said:


> I hope Toei won't become OP in a piece of comercial shit... The last 2 arc, were lower than I expected, by far...





eliman12 said:


> Like I said before Toei getting worst and worst





eliman12 said:


> Until now, I can't understand what Toei just did.
> Fucking Yokoyama on chap.576 what they done, whattttt!!D:





===

Anyway, one of the lists from the 2ch thread, where Archah got this list is fake, so there's still a chance.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 5, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> This thread is always making me laugh.
> 
> When there's a good month, everyone is like...
> 
> Anyway, some of the lists from the 2ch thread, where Archah got this list are fake, so there's still a chance.



Your right xD...
Well is just, that this list was too damn "following the contract" , protocolar, and without a better reorganization
This pissed me off...

And damn, I'm in my own right...
"_I'm a fan before that an objetive guy_"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this will be fake... but if the titles, and the episode directors, has been confirm. The probably is too low


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 5, 2011)

Toei is playing with us 

Anyway, This upcoming month is very special, I'm sure all OP fans agree 

There is still hope this is fake 

@eliman, you ask questions that I can never answer, I don't work with Toei


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 5, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Toei is playing with us
> 
> Anyway, This upcoming month is very special, I'm sure all OP fans agree
> 
> ...


Sry, ok let's hope all this fake list XD


----------



## Archah (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't really think it's fake. It was expected.

I mean, Kenji has been away from the normal rotation just *2 times in the whole show*. (15 episodes between eps 101 & 116, and 14 episodes between eps 272 & 286). His last episode was 475, so it was expected that he'd be AD for episode 484/485/486. Same for the other ADs.

We'll have to wait till 10th to confirm it, but i really think it isn't fake list.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 5, 2011)

Archah said:


> I don't really think it's fake. It was expected.
> 
> I mean, Kenji has been away from the normal rotation just *2 times in the whole show*. (15 episodes between eps 101 & 116, and 14 episodes between eps 272 & 286). His last episode was 475, so it was expected that he'd be AD for episode 484/485/486. Same for the other ADs.
> 
> We'll have to wait till 10th to confirm it, but i really think it isn't fake list.



Well, it is just Yokoyama could have been relocated, later. But honestly I think this list is the true one...
Is just hard to accept that Yokoyama will draw this episode... 
Anyway...
We not have to wait till 10th, this Saturday we will see the next AD, in the preview. If is Hisada... we'll know the list is true.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 5, 2011)

Has any top key animator participated in a Yokoyama episode in the past?It seems like Yokoyama never gets awesome key animation in any of his episodes and I'm a little worried that he wont get in 486 too.

EDIT:THANK GOD!
Shida did key animation in a Yokoyama episode!


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> Murad, face it... Toei owned the 485, I have been thinking that Yokoyama doing 486 [577], would be even worst that 485. This episode have a great amount of action, and "The shitty Yokoyama" would destroy this chapter with his Keys animations.
> I think Toei has been very protocolar... check this out.
> 
> 469.- Masayuki Takagi
> ...


Serphirs, I checked something that really makes this list be fake

*Order of the animators: *------------------*in the new list:*
*Kenji Yokoyama* - 459,466, 475 -----------------485       
*Eisaku inoue* - 474 -----------------------------484
*Masayuki Takagi* - 469, 480
*Shigefumi Shingaki* - 468, 477
*Atsuko Kawamura* - 467, 478
*Takeo Ide* - 465
*Katsumi Ishizuka* - 464, 476 --------------------486
*Kazuya Hisada* - 473  --------------------------483
*Masahiro Shimanuki* - 463, 479
*Megumi Yamashita* - 462, 470, 481
*Yukiko Nakatani* - 461, 472
*Toshio Deguchi* - 460, 471, 482
*Masayuki Takagi* - 469, 480
Looks like someone took the last episodes the animators did, 
and show us the next episode they will do after 10 episodes.

if you see here
469.- Masayuki Takagi             
470.- Megumi Yamashita                    
471.- Toshio Degushi 
472.- (The exception) 
473.- Kazuya Hisada 
474.- Eisaku Inoue
475.- Kenji Yokoyama
476.- Katsumi Ishizuka.

And now compare it, with this other...

480.- Masayuki Takagi - not in the same order
481.- Megumi Yamashita - not in the same order 
482.- Toshio Degushi - not in the same order
483.- Kazuya Hisada - when the new list came out, the same order.
484.- Eisaku Inoue - when the new list came out, the same order.
485.- Kenji Yokoyama - when the new list came out, the same order.
476.- Katsumi Ishizuka - when the new list came out, the same order.

Ok, what I want to say is the "series organization" not that bad
and like you see here, is not like Serphirs show us, and I don't think
it's be in the same order because if you look who did what is not going
like that 459-469 460-470 461-471 you get what I trying to say RIGHT?

What you all think?

Sry for the English.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 7, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get your point...
Did you notice that everyone in the list works after 11eps?
But 'the exception' didnt work this month so thats the reason why these ADs work after 10eps instead of 11.

1)Masayuki Takagi -469, 480(11eps)
2)Megumi Yamashita -470, 481(11eps)
3)Toshio Deguchi - 460, 471, 482(11eps)
4)*Nakatani's missing* (He would be working after 11eps[472-483] if not for Christmas break)
So...
5)Kazuya Hisada - 473, 483 (*10eps due to the person missing*)
6)Eisaku Inoue - 474, 484 (10eps for the same reason)
7)Kenji Yokoyama - same
8)Katsumi Ishizuka - same

Do you understand now?

Now, if its fake..it should be like this:

483-Yukiko Nakatani
484-Kazuya Hisada
485-Eisaku Innoue
486-Yokoyama Kenji

I'd love to see Katsumi in 487 but I have no prob either way.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 7, 2011)

But Ishizuka work in 464, 476 - this order 12 episodes
Yokoyama - 459, 466 - ORDER OF 7, 475
Maybe this can be order of 11 episodes, the point to prove this list be fake.

And one thing I didn't understand where Ide disappeared.
And Nakatni.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 7, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> But Ishizuka work in 464, 476 - this order 12 episodes
> Yokoyama - 459, 466 - ORDER OF 7, 475
> Maybe this can be order of 11 episodes, the point to prove this list be fake.
> 
> ...



I'm counting only the last 2 lists since the first one was kinda unstable.

Nakatani disappeared due to Christmas break the way I see it and the way the list shows us.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 7, 2011)

The last time we had fake list we had the true one after day or two, 
We got a lot of % that we have the true one.

Maybe you exprinced something with this fake lists?


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 8, 2011)

So Hisada or Inoue in the preview?

I think Hisada


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 9, 2011)

*One Piece MAD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IePTsxZOUvs[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Neelix (Jan 9, 2011)

You're doing a great job, keep up the good work man.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't care too much about next week cos nothing really happens in terms of action and stuff. Do they have a good person doing 485? I will quit the anime if they mess that up


----------



## lHydral (Jan 9, 2011)

^ 485: Yokoyama Kenji (Probably the worst One Piece AD)
Seems like it's finally time for you to quit One Piece. On a serious note though, Toei MAY have special key animators work on the episode and I'm pretty sure they realize how important it is. They made 405 look great even when Takagi was on that episode.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yokoyama has awful are same goes to 405.


----------



## lHydral (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah but the second half of 405 was amazing.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 10, 2011)

Is the animator for 484 good? That episode is gonna have the highlight of the war for me.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, he good.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 10, 2011)

Fantastic. Tears of joy.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info Archah and Liborek3. 




liborek3 said:


> Director　Storyboard　_(+ their last episodes)_　Animation Director
> 
> 483話「答えを探して　火拳エース戦場に死す」
> Hiroaki MIYAMOTO (473)　Hiroaki MIYAMOTO (473)　Kazuya HISADA
> ...




I'm happy to hear episode 483 will most likely be in good hands, both in directing (Series Director) as well as in art/animation. (Hisada Kazuya - character designer) That's a relief.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 11, 2011)

It's confirmed. I hope Yokoyama doesn't do any key animation, and the ep will be great given that he gets a lot of great animators.


答えを探して 火拳(ひけん)エース戦場に死す
赤犬(あかイヌ)の放ったマグマの拳(こぶし)がエースの体を貫き、致命傷を負わせた。ジンベ エたち の決死の援護もむなしく、死期を悟ったエース。自分を必死に助けようとしてくれたルフィに謝ると、仲間のみ んなに伝えたかった最期のことばを託す。≫脚 本=上坂浩彦 演出・絵コンテ=宮元宏彰 作画監督=久田和也 美術=吉池隆司
■484話　(1／23)
海軍本部崩壊！白ひげ言葉なき怒り！
エースの死を目のあたりにしたルフィは、茫然(ぼうぜん)自失で泣き叫ぶ。このすきにルフィも 殺そう とマグマの拳を繰り出す赤犬だが、エースの思いをくんだマルコたちが、間一髪で助けに入った。そんな中、白 ひげの怒りを込めた一撃が赤犬に放たれ、その余 波で海軍本部を一気に崩壊させる。≫脚本=田中仁 演出・絵コンテ=小牧文 作画監督=井上栄作 美術=佐藤美幸

■485話　(1／30)
ケジメをつける 白ひげvs黒ひげ海賊団
インペルダウンから脱獄した最悪の囚人たちを仲間に加えて、黒ひげ海賊団がマリンフォードに現 われ た。白ひげは自身の手で黒ひげを葬り、仲間殺しの罪を犯したケジメをつけさせようとする。受けて立った黒ひ げは、ヤミヤミの実の能力で白ひげの技を無効化 し、優位に立つ。≫脚本=上坂浩彦 演出・絵コンテ=所勝美 作画監督=横山健次 美術=白石美穂

■486話　(2／6)
ショーの開幕 明かされた黒ひげの企み
黒ひげの能力“闇水(くろうず)”に苦戦するも、薙刀(なぎなた)を使い危機を脱した白ひげ。 エース の死を悼む白ひげは、彼の意志を受け継ぐ者が必ず現われると周囲の人間に言い放つ。一方、意識を失ったルフ ィを抱えてマリンフォード脱出を試みるジンベエ の前に、赤犬と青雉(あおキジ)が姿を現わし……。≫脚本=菅良幸 演出・絵コンテ=伊藤尚往 作画監督=石塚勝海 美術=吉池隆司


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 11, 2011)

So this episode will be ruined the art will be worth shit,
and not mention the action stuff.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 11, 2011)

lHydral said:


> ^ 485: Yokoyama Kenji (Probably the worst One Piece AD)
> Seems like it's finally time for you to quit One Piece. On a serious note though, Toei MAY have special key animators work on the episode and I'm pretty sure they realize how important it is. They made 405 look great even when Takagi was on that episode.



I just realized I was one episode off! I want 484 to be the good one, not 485! Well ideally both, but 484 should be an awesome episode (Inoue is one of the best right?), and hopefully like you said 485 won't be too bad.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 11, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> It's confirmed. I hope Yokoyama doesn't do any key animation, and the ep will be great given that he gets a lot of great animators.




Thanks for the confirmation. I don't know exactly what happened in the chapter but if it is what I think it is, it's definitely a shame. 

But yeah, you're right. Let's hope that a lot of great animators are working on the episode. There's still a chance. They did get Nakatani for 482, so Toei did seem to put at least some effort into it.




eliman12 said:


> So this episode will be ruined the art will be worth shit, and not mention the action stuff.



I guess we could still hope for a repeat of 405. I agree with IHydral, if there are other animators then even with Kenji Yokoyoma not everything is lost yet.


The episode (405) had some bad parts, but also some very memorable scenes. Let's try to stay positive until it airs.  We'll cross that bridge when we get there.




Razor Ramon HG said:


> I just realized I was one episode off! I want 484 to be the good one, not 485! Well ideally both, but 484 should be an awesome episode (Inoue is one of the best right?), and hopefully like you said 485 won't be too bad.




Inoue is definitely one of the best. He's still rated A in Murad's AD list at the first page. There was also this part from the 474 topic. (Murad, I hope you don't mind I'm quoting you here)




> Animation Director: Eisaku Inoue
> A great supervisor, he returns after over 2 years of absence, since his last work on Thriller Bark. His art is great, and he gets great animators to work with him as well.




So yeah, it should be good.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why they don't put Ishiuzka on of the next episodes??


----------



## lHydral (Jan 11, 2011)

^ 486: Ishizuka Katsumi 
Unless you mean over Yokoyama for 485.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm sry.
If the order was like this that was great!!
483 - Eisaku Inoue
484 - Katsumi Ishiuzka
485 - Kazuya Hisasa
486 - Kenji Yokoyama


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't understand why there not using Tate instead of Kenji Yokoyama he hasn't been used the ENTIRE ARC and I was hoping he was going to be used on either. Ace's death or the one Kenji Yokoyama is being used on there not going to use him on the most important chapter of the arc.

It just doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 12, 2011)

^^It looks like he has been replaced by Inoue in this arc.
The studio cant afford 3 high budget animators in the same arc at once..(they actually can but dont expect that to happen)


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Tate chapters use more budget than the others high budgeted directors.
And considering the high amount of Marineford well animated scenes, they probably removed Tate to release budget, and distribute to different chapters. In the key scenes specifficaly.
Cause neither Inoue, Nakatani or Ishizuka, have been in the real level of "High budgeted directors" in Marineford. 
Tate was "always"...


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 12, 2011)

If Toei use all they got in Marineford, Toei really bad in animation.
Compare to the manga Marineford was shit in the anime.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 12, 2011)

This arc has been really average animation wise, excluding those few, short scenes.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2011)

Most of the One Piece Animation Directors worked on 483:

Kazuya Hisada
Shigefumi Shingaki
Atsuko Kawamura
Masayuki Takagi
Eisaku Inoue
Takeo Ide
Kenji Yokoyama

The Akainu Jimbey scene was really good, probably Rie Aoki or Yumi Horie. Will confirm soon once there is an HD raw.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 16, 2011)

Jimbei blocking Akainu was amazing, same goes to Akainu walking with half his body.Inoue did the latter?

Is there any way to know the animator who does WB vs Akainu?
I cant recognise the style, not that I'm good at it..


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, that was a good scene. I think it was Yumi Hori, the one that did the Crocodile scene in 469. I'm still not sure who did the Akainu walking part, which was the best part.

Inoue did just the beginning, Yokoyama did the Garp/Sengoku scene. I'll see the rest later, since it's hard to tell with low quality.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow almost all AD's, maybe at 485 will be like this and the episode will be amazing to. The art of the flashbacks was very great, Murad you see
this the art I was talking about for Ace and Luffy youngs.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 17, 2011)

I found something intersting look at the episode credits.
onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Anime_Art_Directors
Before episode 373 was 2 3 painters for each episode, and after 372 we got only one. why?
This can effect on the art quality a lot!!?


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 17, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> I found something intersting look at the episode credits.
> onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Anime_Art_Directors
> Before episode 373 was 2 3 painters for each episode, and after 372 we got only one. why?
> This can effect on the art quality a lot!!?



Oh! good info, thnks eliman. 
I was looking for a complete list (not only AD's), sadly is not updated.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 19, 2011)

So if Tate has been replaced by Inoue this arc that means he won't be used until the next arc? If so thats really lame as the next arc is good but definitely not something I want Tate saved for.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it just me or Inoues artwork and animation is getting worse?
Especially Marco vs Akainu looked really half-assed.



XMURADX said:


> ■484話　(1／23)
> 海軍本部崩壊！白ひげ言葉なき怒り！
> エースの死を目のあたりにしたルフィは、茫然(ぼうぜん)自失で泣き叫ぶ。このすきにルフィも 殺そう とマグマの拳を繰り出す赤犬だが、エースの思いをくんだマルコたちが、間一髪で助けに入った。そんな中、白 ひげの怒りを込めた一撃が赤犬に放たれ、その余 波で海軍本部を一気に崩壊させる。≫脚本=田中仁 演出・絵コンテ=小牧文 作画監督=井上栄作 美術=佐藤美幸



Can you translate those big names you saw?


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> Is it just me or Inoues artwork and animation is getting worse?
> Especially Marco vs Akainu looked really half-assed.
> 
> 
> ...



Why getting worst look at episode 474 !!, he barely work on the current episode.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> Is it just me or Inoues artwork and animation is getting worse?
> Especially Marco vs Akainu looked really half-assed.
> 
> 
> ...



Inoue can't be compared to Tate, cause Inoue is a meh animator. Judging from what I have seen from his key animation in the war.

I'm not sure if that was him. But yeah, that was meh.

Inoue is nothing without great animators.


What big names? there is nothing big.


----------



## Neelix (Jan 23, 2011)

Even comparing Inoue to Tate is blasphemy, but man..that scene was really lower than average that it almost reached Yokoyama lvls.



XMURADX said:


> It's confirmed. I hope Yokoyama doesn't do any key animation, and the ep will be great given that he gets a lot of great animators.



By the looks of this post, I was under the impression you found something good.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just speculating. 

Well, for now we might get a Shida and an Ishigami scene soon. No more Kuroyanagi for this arc.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 23, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Inoue can't be compared to Tate, cause Inoue is a meh animator. Judging from what I have seen from his key animation in the war.
> 
> I'm not sure if that was him. But yeah, that was meh.
> 
> ...



I feel Inoue has lowered his level with the 2 years OP hiatus, I confirmed yesterday... I think Inoue, regarless if he isn't a great animator... his strength was always the great art, and unmistakable style that he achieved with years that had his peak in chap 377...

But unfortunately Inoue is not the same, actually... only remains, little stubbles of his better old level.

Sad, considering that Inoue came to replace Tate like "Elite" AD.
However...
We need to be fair, Inoue "was" a big name years ago... but actually a don't think so.


----------



## eliman12 (Jan 23, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> I was just speculating.
> 
> Well, for now we might get a Shida and an Ishigami scene soon. No more Kuroyanagi for this arc.



But what was that in arlongpark?

"Today's Precure episode had apparently some great action by Yoshihiko Umakoshi, Yuki Hayashi and Yousuke Kabashima. "

"They are big animators, better than anything you have seen in One Piece.

Toei only used them on some of the One Piece Movies. They don't bring them for the episodes for some reason."

They been on 484?


----------



## mayday123 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey i have a question. do u know why art and animation changed so much after skypia arc? u think they were better before or after that moment?

sry for my english


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 30, 2011)

@Serphirs, Inoue have always been like that. The only difference is the key animators. I've said it many times before, Inoue is nothing when there is no good animators working under him. 

@eliman, I didn't say One Piece. I was talking about Precure.

@mayday123, Toei changed to digital around that time so the style had to change. I think it was better, but it's a bit less consistent now. Before the animation of One Piece was very static and lifeless, and the backgrounds were washed out and had less details to them. At least now we get some awesome scenes from time to time.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 30, 2011)

Murad, but you are talking about "Key Animations", and as we certainly know Inoue is not a great "animator". But his "art" (his drawings, or just statics expressions) IMO are much better (or was much better) than the rest, except Tate.
But that was about 377 ep (regarless that Tomita or other good animators works with him) his work always impressed me, I think actually Inoue lost his old style. (the 2 years skip, was so much) 
And the last 2 episode were the evidence.

However, good animation is always the first parameter to judge how good is a AD or not...


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 30, 2011)

You are saying it as if he stopped working, Inoue never stopped working, He worked on other shows during that time. You should look at his old episodes, only some of them stands out due to some special key animators. 

In One Piece it's different, Animation Directors other than Tate and Ishizuka don't do so much correction. Inoue performance in the war was pretty bad. He didn't do his job properly. Hisada and Nakatani were clearly superior, and did much better job than him. And their art was closer to the manga than Inoue, I find Inoue's art style to be bad and it only looks good on some character. Heck Luffy look like an old geezer in his style.

Look at Tate's 455, look at Ishizuka's 476. Very consistent art. I find it hard to find Animators compared to the rest of the AD's. that shows how much hardwork they put into their episodes.


----------



## Serphirs (Jan 30, 2011)

No, no. Don't get me wrong... I assume, Inoue obviously has not stopped to work like AD or Key animator, or any kind of artist job in the industry.
But considering his actual war level is really poor (yeah, I second you... "Current Inoue is really shitty... and sadly in both fronts... art and animation), the hiatus must have affected his style in some way...

But I really liked his work before he left the show... (but not his "Key animations" job... only the way he drew the characters.)

I hope, they not take out Nakatani at least... (If she not appears, in the next AD list will be a kick in the balls.. honestly.)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2011)

I always wanted to know...what's japans response to all this censorship/the way the anime changed certain scenes? Surely there must be some episode reviewers or something. I wonder if Toei released some sort of statement as well. Hopefully if the majority of people there are disappointed we could see this arc in a remake movie!


----------



## eliman12 (Feb 4, 2011)

When the new directors will published.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 4, 2011)

*Next week Eliman12 
*


----------



## eliman12 (Feb 4, 2011)

What we will get? maybe Nakatani? and the others shitty directors!!


----------



## mayday123 (Feb 4, 2011)

And I hope that you will STOP SPOILING. Its not a manga section.


----------



## eliman12 (Feb 4, 2011)

mayday123 said:


> And I hope that you will STOP SPOILING. Its not a manga section.



Oh!! sorry


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*The summaries and AD list


Spoiler:  



■487話　(2／13)
赤犬(あかイヌ)の執念！ルフィを襲うマグマの拳(こぶし)
絶命した白ひげからグラグラの実の能力を奪い、我がものとした黒ひげ。2つの悪魔の実の能力を身につけた彼は、これからは自分の時代だと宣言し、手はじめにマリンフォードを沈めようとする。一方、白ひげの覚悟を無駄にしまいと、懸命に脱出をはかる海賊たちは、海軍の容赦ない追撃を受けていた。意識を失ったルフィを抱えて走るジンベエも、赤犬の攻撃に体を貫かれてしまう。そのとき、意外な人物がルフィたちの助けに入る。≫脚本=田中仁 演出・絵コンテ=古賀豪 作画監督=井手武生 美術=佐藤美幸
■488話　(2／20)
必死の叫び 運命を変える勇気ある数秒
海軍の正義と威信に懸けて、黒ひげを取り押さえようとするセンゴク元帥。だが、黒ひげの使うグラグラの実の能力は、白ひげのそれを上回る威力でマリンフォード全体に激しい揺れを生じさせ、センゴク元帥の動きを止める。一方、海軍と海賊たちの死闘は、双方に多大な犠牲者を生み出していた。それでも殺し合いが続く状況に耐えかねたコビーは、戦闘終結を訴えようと、戦場の最前線に飛び込む。≫脚本=菅良幸 演出・絵コンテ=上田芳裕 作画監督=稲垣重文 美術=白石美穂
■_話　(2／27)
放送休止
■489話　(3／6)
シャンクス見参！頂上戦争ついに終結
海軍と海賊たちの戦いに終止符を打つべく、シャンクスたち赤髪海賊団がマリンフォードに現われた。赤髪海賊団の登場に一同が驚く中、そのすきをついたトラファルガー・ロー率いるハートの海賊団は、瀕死(ひんし)のルフィとジンベエを潜水艦に収容すると、首尾よく脱出に成功する。一方、シャンクスの終戦宣言を受けた黒ひげは、マリンフォードを退散し??。≫脚本=田中仁 演出・絵コンテ=中島豊 作画監督=川村敦子 美術=吉池隆司


*


----------



## Serphirs (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow Ide returns, that why was getting really hard to identify next director on the preview...

487.- Takeo Ide - ?Takeshi Tanaka?
488.- Shigefumi Shingaki - Yoshihiro Ueda 
(break)
489.- Atsuko Kawamura - ?Yukata Nakashima?

Plz, corroborate the Ep.directors...

Nice to see Ide back, but sadly Tate finally wasn't in MF.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2011)

*Yeah sadly not and I was looking forward to his work in MF*


----------



## eliman12 (Feb 10, 2011)

What is MF?


----------



## Serphirs (Feb 10, 2011)

M.F = Marineford xD lol


----------



## bubble_lord (Feb 19, 2011)

Guess this is the best place to ask this: does anyone know what the track played is when the straw hats make their vows by putting their feet on the barrel before entering the Grand Line? Back in the early episodes after the town where the Pirate King was executed.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 20, 2011)

bubble_lord said:


> Guess this is the best place to ask this: does anyone know what the track played is when the straw hats make their vows by putting their feet on the barrel before entering the Grand Line? Back in the early episodes after the town where the Pirate King was executed.



OST 17 - I'm becoming the king of pirates!


----------



## bubble_lord (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, the bit from 1.06 on the youtube vid I found is my fave piece of music in all of One Piece. Wish they'd use it again.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the ost that plays at the beggining of episode 404 after the recap when the fighting starts wit da panda and everything.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 24, 2011)

daichi383 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the ost that plays at the beggining of episode 404 after the recap when the fighting starts wit da panda and everything.



Movie 4 OST = Track 14 - Fierce battle! Zoro VS Sanji


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 24, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Movie 4 OST = Track 14 - Fierce battle! Zoro VS Sanji



Thank you so much!! XD!! bees searching for this for a while


----------



## Savi (Mar 5, 2011)

Are the titles of the next episodes is out? And I was always wanted to know how people get the titles? Toei posting it somewhere or some japanese leak the titles?


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Savi said:


> Are the titles of the next episodes is out? And I was always wanted to know how people get the titles? Toei posting it somewhere or some japanese leak the titles?



Savi, here and you can search many series.
It's titles and the AD'S


----------



## Adachi (Mar 6, 2011)

From this week's episode (489), what's the name of the ost that plays right after Shanks says "For now, you need to do as I say!" and the camera proceeds to pan over every single important character in the war?

Thank you.


----------



## Archah (Mar 7, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*490:* Deguchi Toshio
*491:* Takagi Masayuki
*492:* Inoue Eisaku
*493:* Ide Takeo


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

mmm, Inoue for 492. I guess the special won't be the work of Masayuki Sato. But awaiting titles for confirmation.



> From this week's episode (489), what's the name of the ost that plays right after Shanks says "For now, you need to do as I say!" and the camera proceeds to pan over every single important character in the war?
> 
> Thank you.



Movie 4 OST - 06 Mugiwara boushi


----------



## Archah (Mar 7, 2011)

Inoue Eisaku also does 491's storyboarding.


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol, when I checked his ANN page, there was his photo. 



Not sure if it's confirmed that it's him.

Oh, and Naotoshi Shida does storyboard for 490.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *490:* Deguchi Toshio
> *491:* Takagi Masayuki
> ...



Whatever, call me when Tate comes back.


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 7, 2011)

Shida storyboarding is good news, this chapter will look incredible (at least, more close to the old Inoue style).
Thnks Archah, for the AD list.

_pd: Archah te escribo esto es español, te felicito por el gran trabajo que haces dándonos estos updates, y aunque no lo creas aquel programilla que me pasaste para comprobar directores me es realmente útil.
Espero que puedas pasarte por mi foro también para darnos información cuando esta salga, al ser en español es más facil para ti. Si accedes te doy el link.

Saludos para ti.
_
Oh in english now, regards xD
(My english is pretty basic, but I improve a little I think)


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice, Inoue is storyboarding 491. Cause I wonder why would they use Takagi on this chapter instead of Inoue. Really, Toei have messed up their priorities lately.

Also, it's surprising to hear that Shida is sill working on One Piece, I would have preferred if he have done some key animation lately. Cause ep 490 is really nothing special to get someone professional to do the storyboard, might explain why Deguchi's art looks good, I guess the storyboarder have some influence one the episode's visuals.



liborek3 said:


> Lol, when I checked his ANN page, there was his photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, lol. That's him for sure. I've seen him in one of the videos before.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 7, 2011)

What are the titles for the next few eps? I suspect it's still 1 chapter pacing?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> What are the titles for the next few eps? I suspect it's still 1 chapter pacing?





> About titles, just hints: 490 says something about the beginning of a new era, 491 about a woman's island landing (?) and Luffy blaming the harsh reality, 492 about terminus of uncertain and 493 something about Special Combo Toriko & One Piece.



That's a rough translation by Archah. So yeah, 1 chapter pacing. But that's to be expected. 493 will be the Toriko x One Piece special.


----------



## omark (Mar 7, 2011)

But where's Tate??? He been missing for 10 months


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 7, 2011)

Is the crossover taking the full hour? Or is DBKai still on that week?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

Tate is probably taking a vacation, or working on something big. Cause he haven't done anything since then,

Not sure, but it's probably a small special, like one episode.


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 7, 2011)

Talking about photos...

Here Tate one.



I'm searching for Katsumi one, but definitely didn't exist


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2011)

*By the way what was the last episode Tate worked on*


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2011)

455, also one of his best works. He had a couple of great animators working with him in that episode.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 8, 2011)

Does Tate work exclusively for Toei? I wonder if he'll be working on some Toriko episodes...


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 8, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Does Tate work exclusively for Toei? I wonder if he'll be working on some Toriko episodes...



Yeah, he belongs to Toei. 

Probably. We will know once it airs, but it's confirmed that the Precure staff will be working on it.


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 8, 2011)

Murad, a few questions.

In 471's Tosho Degushi chapter. The beginning of Pacifistas entrance, was pretty well done. You know who did that scene in specific?.

That style looks Horie for me... 

And 478's Atsuko Kawamura chapter. Shirohige sending fly all those marines, that was Kuroyanagi at the end?

I hope you answer.
Is for a conclusión post, that I've been developing for my spanish forum.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, that was for you to see in my new video, since I'm almost done with it. But if you really want to know now, the Pacifista sequence in the beginning was the work of Yoshiyuki Ichikawa.

And I'm not sure about the scene in 478, I'm still confused, since I still believe that it's an uncredited Kuroyanagi.


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 9, 2011)

Thnks for the info Murad, I'm looking forward for your video.
I think, Kuroyanagi or Horie may have do that Shirohige scene in 478.
I wonder where I can found the transcrips of the OP credits...

--------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems, there will be new opening.
According to the last number of Weekly shonen jump...
This time the singer will be ".
But, its only rumors. everyone who I have asked for a reliable source,  hasn't been able to respond me.

I'm keep looking for...


----------



## lHydral (Mar 10, 2011)

Off topic: The Precure staff working on Toriko means we can expect good stuff right?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2011)

*I guess you can say that lHydral *


----------



## Archah (Mar 10, 2011)

Btw, Lilpri finishes this month, and Nakatani Yukiko was working on it, so maybe she'll be back to OP soon.


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Archah said:


> Btw, Lilpri finishes this month, and Nakatani Yukiko was working on it, so maybe she'll be back to OP soon.



You sure Deguchi will be in 490 beacuse i can't find his name here:

or you have more source?


----------



## Archah (Mar 10, 2011)

It's there:

センゴク元帥により海軍の勝利が全世界に報じられ、海賊との頂上戦争に終止符が打たれた。そんな折、センゴク元帥のもとに駆けつけた海軍本部少佐・ブランニューは、インペルダウンから脱走者が出たことをセンゴク元帥に報告する。≫脚本=上坂浩彦　演出=今村隆寛　絵コンテ=志田直俊　*作画監督=出口としお*　美術=佐藤美幸

*Animation director: Deguchi Toshio*


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh, in google it's translate something else nvm.

Why Toei don't use 2 Animation Director on episode anymore?
like 309!?


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 10, 2011)

*490.*- Art Director: Toshio Degushi
        Episode Director: Imamura Takahiro
        Storyboard: Naotoshi Shida.

Jojo, it will be nice.
*491*.- Art Director: Masayuki Takagi.
        Episode Director: Makoto Sonoda.
        Storyboard: Eisaku Inoue.

*492*.- Art Director: Eisaku Inoue.
        Episode Director, storyboard: Fumi Komaki

*493*.- Art Director: Takeo Ide.
        Episode Director, Storyboard: Ito Naoyuki (Thnks Archah) 

I think this is the panorama...


----------



## Archah (Mar 10, 2011)

493's episode director and storyboarder is Ito Naoyuki (伊藤尚往). He already did some key animation in Movie 9.


----------



## Serphirs (Mar 10, 2011)

Woow look at this...
Kenji Yokoyama's picture... 



xd


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2011)

The new opening is confirmed, but there is no date mentioned.

@Archah, but Nakatani was still working on One Piece. But yeah, she haven't done anything since 482. I like her now more since the last arc, she turned out to be a fantastic animator with really great art.


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 17, 2011)

The date of the opening it's 3.27.2011.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Mar 17, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> The date of the opening it's 3.27.2011.




NO, that was the date before the tsunami etc. hit japan.

the new opening will be used starting with episode 492 which WAS scheduled for march 27, but is now pushed a week, so the new opening won't be seen until april 3rd.

same goes for the one piecextoriko crossover episode

490 = march 20
491 = march 27
492 = april 3
493 crossover special = april 10
494 Possible start of a few filler episodes = april 17



and seriously, why are there still no translations of the titles for 492 and 493? both op.wikia as regular wiki still don't list them.


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 19, 2011)

evilnarutofan said:


> NO, that was the date before the tsunami etc. hit japan.
> 
> the new opening will be used starting with episode 492 which WAS scheduled for march 27, but is now pushed a week, so the new opening won't be seen until april 3rd.
> 
> ...



why do you think we get fillers after episode 493, so why they start with the flashback to do fillers? it no make any sense.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Mar 19, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> why do you think we get fillers after episode 493, so why they start with the flashback to do fillers? it no make any sense.



actually it is not impossible , there is a semi cut-off point in chapter 582 just before it goes completely into the flashback.
i know it's most likely wrong , but they could have made 491/492 using half a chapter each with alot of filler padding and end 492 at the cut-off point from chapter 582

but in all fairness, i admit i messed up on the numbering and hadn't accounted for ep. 492 being chapter 583 already...


----------



## eliman12 (Mar 20, 2011)

but I think they will change the order beacuse the tsunami, Toriko's speical
had to be in episode 493 at 4.3.2011, and with it the series, but now it's turned to be at 4.10.2011, so they might change the order and put chaptar 582 at episode 493, and toriko's speical will be in 492 at 4.3.2011! 
I only think it will be like this, i have no source yet.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 21, 2011)

Is there any info on what staff are working on the OP/Toriko crossover?


----------



## Savi (Mar 22, 2011)

Few seconds of the crossover episode -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH-uMUoNOVw[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like the same animation in the 10th movie


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't seen the crossover yet, but *Ryou Onishi* worked on it.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 3, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Haven't seen the crossover yet, but *Ryou Onishi* worked on it.



Fuck Yeah!!! Good to know he is alive.

I'll check out the special now.

Edit: Nice scene, not his usual level, but it was good nonetheless. It was Toriko beating the final eagle bird or something.


----------



## Serphirs (Apr 3, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Haven't seen the crossover yet, but *Ryou Onishi* worked on it.



Nice to know it...
liborek, however where do you get all this info?... in the chapter credits?
Or a japanese site?...

I've be grateful if you can give me some link... or guide.

Regards


----------



## Archah (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems Nakatani Yukiko won't be back in OP, because he's working in Toriko. He has been episode 1 AD (with Kagawa Hisashi).


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't Takeo Ide an animation director on the first episode as well?

Probably that's the start of the show, so they are trying to make it look good. I really hope she won't continue to work on Toriko.


----------



## Archah (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it seems i was wrong. I mean, it was the OP x Toriko Special, not Toriko's episode 1, so maybe Yukiko'll go with OP


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 4, 2011)

So, yeah...The special had inconsistent art, some parts looked really good, and some parts looked normal.


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> Nice to know it...
> liborek, however where do you get all this info?... in the chapter credits?
> Or a japanese site?...
> 
> ...



I usually get the info from episode credits. Ryou Onishi's page got updated on sakuga wiki too, but few hours later.


----------



## Serphirs (Apr 4, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> I usually get the info from episode credits. Ryou Onishi's page got updated on sakuga wiki too, but few hours later.



Ok, but how the heck you translate the credits on OPs... I mean, How you get the script (in text) to put it in some translator... cause I really want to know who work in chapter to chapter, but I don't know a way to transcribe kanjis attached to video...

And Sakuga wiki, could you give me the link to check it, by myself...?
(or send me a PM plz)

Regards.

pd: I'm spanish guy, If I had the option to speak in Spanish; I could express in a better way.... but, there's nothing to do xD <.<


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> Ok, but how the heck you translate the credits on OPs... I mean, How you get the script (in text) to put it in some translator... cause I really want to know who work in chapter to chapter, but I don't know a way to transcribe kanjis attached to video...
> 
> And Sakuga wiki, could you give me the link to check it, by myself...?
> (or send me a PM plz)
> ...



Well, I remember solid amount of good animators (no problem in OP, since there isn't too many of them), and if I find interesting name that I haven't seen before, I'll try to look for his kanji (2ch and stuff...).

Sure, . It's in japanese though.

No problem.


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*494:* Yokoyama Kenji
*495:* Yamashita Megumi
*496:* Shimanuki Masahiro
*497:* Ishizuka Katsumi


----------



## Serphirs (Apr 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Next ADs*
> 
> *494:* Yokoyama Kenji
> *495:* Yamashita Megumi
> ...



Oh thanks!

Regular month, but at least considering that the next arc is a flashback arc. The lowest level won't notice so much, and could have some better "key animated" moments.

I fear, Nakatani won't be back soon. And Tate is oficially "retired" cause Ishizuka (the other high budgeted AD) is still on the show.

Well, we can only pray for the best animators return to the show. (Onishi, Tomita, Fujisawa, etc, etc)

pd: In spanish: _Archah, te agradesco que hayas pasado por MC, sin duda serás un gran aporte _=D.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2011)

Are the titles out?


----------



## Archah (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't know if posted:

*Opening key animators*

Hisada Kazuya _(久田和也)_
Shimanuki Masahiro _(島貫正弘)_
Yokoyama Kenji _(横山健次)_
Urata Yukihiro _(浦田幸博)_
Takayama Tomoya _(高山智也)_
Ito Shuichi _(伊藤修一)_
Kawamura Atsuko _(川村敦子)_
Kamata Hitoshi _(鎌田均)_
Shida Naotoshi _(志田直俊)_

Btw, Shida Naotoshi also did key animation in Toriko episode 1.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, only shida and another animator scene that stood out.

For now it looks like that toriko is stealing the op animators, also it explains ryou onishi's disappearance.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2011)

So, what about new episodes titles?


----------



## eliman12 (Apr 10, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks, only shida and another animator scene that stood out.
> 
> For now it looks like that toriko is stealing the op animators, also it explains ryou onishi's disappearance.



They can give the animators to Toriko forever or they will back the next arc
or the next episodes?


----------



## Serphirs (Apr 10, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> They can give the animators to Toriko forever or they will back the next arc
> or the next episodes?



Eliman I think you constantly do questions that nobody can answer.
Animators in Toei are quite variable, in terms of shows... I guess, that they are actually working on Toriko, doesn't neccesary means that they will do it forever, to a particular show.

Archah
Thnks for OP credits...


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2011)

*Summaries


Spoiler:  





■ 493話ルフィとエース　兄弟の出会いの物語！（4/10）

時を遡(さかのぼ)ること10年前、当時7歳のルフィは、山賊ダダン一家に預けられ、エースといっしょに暮らすこととなった。エースと友達になろうとするルフィだが……。≫脚本＝田中仁　演出・絵コンテ＝小牧文　作画監督＝井上栄作　美術＝吉池隆司

■ 494話サボ登場！　不確かな物の終着駅(グレイ・ターミナル)の少年（4/17）

エースはいつか海賊船を買って海に出るため、親友・サボとともに、秘密の資金を貯めていた。だが、ブルージャム海賊団の金を盗んだかどで、命を狙(ねら)われる。≫脚本＝田中仁　演出・絵コンテ＝所勝美　作画監督＝横山健次　美術＝佐藤美幸

■ 495話おれは逃げない　エース決死の救出作戦（4/24）

エースは、ブルージャム海賊団に捕まったルフィを救出するため、海賊を相手にしながらも臆(おく)することなく立ち向かう。≫脚本＝上坂浩彦　演出・絵コンテ＝上田芳裕　作画監督＝山下恵　美術＝白石美穂

■ 496話いつか海へ！　三人の悪童ちかいの盃(さかずき)！（5/1）

コルボ山の過酷な環境の中で、たくましく生きるルフィたち。ある日、仕留めたワニの皮を売りに出かけた街で、彼らはサボの思いがけない生い立ちを知る。≫脚本＝菅良幸　演出・絵コンテ＝中島豊　作画監督＝島貫正弘　美術＝吉池隆司

■ 497話ダダン一家との別れ!?　完成！秘密基地（5/8）

エースたちのようすを確かめにダダン一家のもとを訪れたガープは、彼らを一人前の海兵にさせようと厳しい訓練を課す。≫脚本＝田中仁　演出・絵コンテ＝古賀豪　作画監督＝石塚勝海　美術＝佐藤美幸


*


----------



## Serphirs (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the summaries, Animeblue I recommend you separate in a better way the spaces, is some confusing I think.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 18, 2011)

Heya XmuradX, didnt you say you were going to make a sakuga out of MF?How's it going?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2011)

toriko using some animators? this is why i didn't want toei to do two ongoing series at once. Its gonna be Bleach/Naruto nonsense pretty soon where one show will look like shit while the other looks good.


----------



## eliman12 (Apr 19, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> toriko using some animators? this is why i didn't want toei to do two ongoing series at once. Its gonna be Bleach/Naruto nonsense pretty soon where one show will look like shit while the other looks good.



Man, One Piece already like this, you know the series Precure?
Toriko ruined beacuse they not showing the blood and the beasts are ugly
in the anime and they erased a lot of panels from the manga just beacuse they has a lot of blood.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2011)

*



			toriko using some animators? this is why i didn't want toei to do two ongoing series at once. Its gonna be Bleach/Naruto nonsense pretty soon where one show will look like shit while the other looks good.
		
Click to expand...


That due the movies production, but like Eliman12 the Precure series gets the more priority than One Piece.*


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm done with video, but there are some scenes that I'm confirming. Give me some time.

Toriko took some of the great One Piece animators, but I don't know for how long. 

@Animeblue, Movies have separate budget, and precure is a short series, hence the higher quality.


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*498:* Shingaki Shigefumi
*499:* Takagi Masayuki
*500:* Inoue Eisaku
*501:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## Archah (May 6, 2011)

*Next titles*

*498:* Apprentice Luffy!? The man who fought the pirate king
*499:* Captain's vessel (temporary)
*500:* Stinky town (temporary)
*501:* Gray terminal fire (temporary)


----------



## XMURADX (May 6, 2011)

More Inoue, nice. But I hope he gets replaced by Tate soon.

Good list this month, other than Takagi.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 7, 2011)

What does the first episode title talk about?


----------



## Archah (May 7, 2011)

Btw, *Nakatani Yukiko* AD of [C] episode 4.


----------



## XMURADX (May 8, 2011)

Archah said:


> Btw, *Nakatani Yukiko* AD of [C] episode 4.



Is it a long show?

At least she is not working on Toriko. But damn, Toriko got Yuki Hayashi for ep 6.


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2011)

*No, it was said that C is going to be eleven episode long like Fractale*


----------



## phazoninja (May 14, 2011)

Jeepers I want the new episode titles 
I want to see if they're going to make more canon/filler eps.

I wouldn't mind this flash back going for 26 episodes.


----------



## Neelix (May 14, 2011)

First, they got Masayuki Sato for the opening, then they took Nakatani and Onishi and now they got an episode from Yuki Hayashi, something OP never even dreamed of having in MF.
If I see Naoki Tates name in that show I'll get really mad.

Btw, any news of that damn traitor yet?

I wonder if they give One Piece a good start after you know..the next arc.



phazoninja said:


> I wouldn't mind this flash back going for 26 episodes.



Your sig speaks for itself.
I dont mind either as long as they fix the pacing issues.


----------



## phazoninja (May 14, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Your sig speaks for itself.
> I dont mind either as long as they fix the pacing issues.



Imo the pacing is outstanding right now. Leaps and bounds above the war arc.
I saw those titles, but they were'nt actual titles, nor was their a source. Thought it was just his estimation.


----------



## Serphirs (May 14, 2011)

Neelix said:


> First, they got Masayuki Sato for the opening, then they took Nakatani and Onishi and now they got an episode from Yuki Hayashi, something OP never even dreamed of having in MF.
> If I see Naoki Tates name in that show I'll get really mad.
> 
> Btw, any news of that damn traitor yet?
> ...



Don't forget, now Ryou Onishi Toriko's AD of episode 7 ... 
Nice for Toriko, bad for OP


----------



## eliman12 (May 14, 2011)

Fuck, why OP never get someone like Onishi in AD's Toei please give Shida be AD and Tomita and Fujiswa.


----------



## Neelix (May 14, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> Don't forget, now *Ryou Onishi Toriko's AD of episode 7* ...
> Nice for Toriko, bad for OP



*WHAT?*

What the hell is up with that series, does it have infinite budget?
Toriko is getting the best treatment there is while OP is left with those high quality my ass Inoue episodes.

Well, congratulations to Ryou Onishi for the promotion(?).
However, I dont think his episode will be of the same quality lvl we usually see from him.
That depends on the people he gets to work with and I doubt he'll be getting that much budget from the get go.
Looking forward to his performance, hes an upcoming Tate after all.

Is that show good enough to give it a try or should I just watch ep.7 and let it go?



eliman12 said:


> Fuck, why OP never get someone like Onishi in AD's Toei please give Shida be AD and Tomita and Fujiswa.



I hope Shida gets to be an AD too, hes done so much for OP lately..
Wasnt he episode director for some episodes?thats a good start in my books.


----------



## Skill Hunter (May 17, 2011)

This is why you don't do two ongoing shows at once. Just look at how Naruto and Bleach has turned out because of it. They could have looked so much better if they had been done one at a time or had two separate studios working on them.

I fear for the future of OP if Toriko is taking all of its top animators.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 17, 2011)

Any news on If there's going to be a filler arc coming after this arc? 

It would really be nice to get rid of this god awful pacing that's been going on since around EL I think .


----------



## Neelix (May 18, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> This is why you don't do two ongoing shows at once. Just look at how Naruto and Bleach has turned out because of it. They could have looked so much better if they had been done one at a time or had two separate studios working on them.



Dude, it always been the same for Naruto even before Bleachs appearance.Different shows were replacing Bleach during 2002-2004 timeframe, Naruto was never Pierrots only priority(it was their top and it still is) back then.There is no big Animation company that produces one and only series and even if there were they wouldnt use more budget to it.
Why?Its not like they make more profit that way.. 




Thdyingbreed said:


> Any news on If there's going to be a filler arc coming after this arc?
> 
> It would really be nice to get rid of this god awful pacing that's been going on since around EL I think .



Dunno, but they better do.


----------



## Skill Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Dude, it always been the same for Naruto even before Bleachs appearance.Different shows were replacing Bleach during 2002-2004 timeframe, Naruto was never Pierrots only priority(it was their top and it still is) back then.There is no big Animation company that produces one and only series and even if there were they wouldnt use more budget to it.
> Why?Its not like they make more profit that way..
> 
> 
> ...



Most animation companies that aren't cheap or lazy have multiple studios under them that work on multiple shows. Take Sunrise for example. 

Pierrot and Toei are just really cheap and lazy companies that love to swap artist and animators for multiple series between ONE studio. That's obviously going to hurt the product of the show eventually and become apparent to the audience. 

They'd make a lot more profit if they had each studio under them do one series per studio. They're actually losing profit by using up all those resources on two shows at once. And its making the show look a lot worse than it has to.


----------



## XMURADX (May 18, 2011)

People should not think of the studios as fans, they don't do the series because they like it...But because it makes them money, they don't care for the end product, as long as it gives good cash.
On the other hand, we have studios that produce stuff that are a work of art, and usually this kind of shows flop, yet it have the best animation, but in the end, these studios look for recognition from the people who care about Art/Animation.

Sorry guys, I haven't been updating this thread lately, been busy with other stuff, also the last arc left a sore taste on my tongue.


----------



## Neelix (May 19, 2011)

What I actually wanted to point out is that nothing really changed in Naruto animation-wise by the time Bleach joined the fray.



Skill Hunter said:


> Just look at how Naruto and Bleach has turned out because of it.



That line made it look like you were complaining about Narutos(non-existant) quality drop ever since Bleach came into play.



Skill Hunter said:


> Most animation companies that aren't cheap or lazy have multiple studios under them that work on multiple shows. Take Sunrise for example.



I dont know what youre talking about, 90% of Naruto/Bleach/OP are made of outsourced episodes by some Korean or Chinese industries.Telling me that everything is in-house there, is definately BS.

Or are you saying that theres only one company that Toei/Pierrot's outsourcing and that one handles all the bunch of series they got?
Either way both sound dull to buy, source?



> Pierrot and Toei are just really cheap and lazy companies that love to swap artist and animators for multiple series between ONE studio. That's obviously going to hurt the product of the show eventually and become apparent to the audience.



Yeah, because having legends like Norio Matsumoto and Tetsuya Nishio in a shounen is definately "cheap and lazy".I'm starting to get a taste of your standards.



> They'd make a lot more profit if they had each studio under them do one series per studio. They're actually losing profit by using up all those resources on two shows at once. And its making the show look a lot worse than it has to.



I'm sure a big animation studio and a couple of economists should know better than a teenager.I'm sorry but your reasoning sounds like that of a mad fanboy.

You go tell 'em boy!



XMURADX said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't been updating this thread lately, been busy with other stuff, also the last arc left a sore taste on my tongue.



There isnt much to discuss lately anyway.
I recently caught up with OP and there are only like 1/2 scenes that stand out.


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2011)

*



			On the other hand, we have studios that produce stuff that are a work of art, and usually this kind of shows flop, yet it have the best animation, but in the end, these studios look for recognition from the people who care about Art/Animation.
		
Click to expand...


like Fractale




			I dont know what youre talking about, 90% of Naruto/Bleach/OP are made of outsourced episodes by some Korean or Chinese industries.Telling me that everything is in-house there, is definately BS.
		
Click to expand...

Remember reading that there are no pool of upcoming animators in the industry right now*


----------



## Skill Hunter (May 19, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Yeah, because having legends like Norio Matsumoto and Tetsuya Nishio in a shounen is definately "cheap and lazy".I'm starting to get a taste of your standards.
> .



Not when you only do 1 episode every few years. The show has their good animators work on like 1 or 2 episodes every other year while the rest of the show looks like it was done a decade ago animation/art wise. I understand they don't have breaks but they could at least have the talking episodes be the ones that look subpar and below average and have all the action episodes look decent to good. 

Also Pierrot was only working on YYH back in the 90s when they did it and weren't working on anything else and look how consistent that turned out. Oh and Naruto did do better animation wise before Bleach came around. You had like 3 Norio episodes a year instead of 1 every few years.


----------



## Neelix (May 19, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Also Pierrot was only working on YYH back in the 90s when they did it and weren't working on anything else and look how consistent that turned out.



I didnt watch YYH yet but I plan to, so far I hear good things about it.



> Oh and Naruto did do better animation wise before Bleach came around. You had like 3 Norio episodes a year instead of 1 every few years.



Once every fews years?
Starting from 14/1/2010 till 13/1/2011 we've had 5 high budget episodes*:*
Ep.143: Gorou 
Ep.166: Suzuki/Tsuru
Ep.167: Wakayabashi(with Norio as always)
Ep.180/194: Kouda Masayuki/Gorou

The season right before all this^^ was even better.
Season 6 was way too consistent for Naruto standards and it was the first time we saw Hironori Tanaka working as an AD for Shippuden(131).

Norio only worked in like 3 episodes during p.1
Come on...

too much Narutalk, its torikos fault


----------



## XMURADX (May 21, 2011)

Yes, Yes!!! Naoki Tate is back, he did something in Part A of 499. Can't wait to watch it!!!


----------



## Animeblue (May 21, 2011)

*That's the best news I heard of One Piece for a while now, I definitely going to watch #499 now

thanx XMURADX*


----------



## Serphirs (May 22, 2011)

Here the evidence (if wasn't enough with the fluid eyecandy style) xD


----------



## Neelix (May 22, 2011)

So the traitor is back huh...?

*AWESOME*

But I wanna see him in a full episode, dont tell me he'll keep on working as a key animator.
Dont!

I wonder if that perv is going to do another Robin episode...and leave for 1yr again.xD


----------



## DyranLK (May 26, 2011)

Ahh yes, Tate..!! You beautiful man of art, you..

It's been sucky having him unavailable for the entirety of the war, (which was pretty much the primary climax of the series as of yet), but either way, it's great to see the guy finally return to add some more flair to the show once more. This flashback arc is starting to look really good in the anime for some reason, lol...

[*EDIT:* Man, I gotta chill with those ellipses...:/]


----------



## Archah (Jun 7, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*502:* Yokoyama Kenji
*503:* Deguchi Toshio
*504:* Nakatani Yukiko
*505:* Ide Takeo

*Next titles*

*502:* Where is freedom? Boy's sad sail
*503:* I beg you! The letters received from brother!
*504:* Keeping commitments ? The journey of each one
*505:* Little brother (temporary)

*Other staff:*

*502*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi

_*503*_

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya

_*504*_

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka

_*505*_

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro


----------



## Serphirs (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow!!... You don't know how happy I am right now to see Nakatani back...
PLUS, Yukata Nakashima is directing "that" chapter. 

And, is weird to see next chapter is Yokoyama... considering that when I saw the preview said: "wow... honestly This is very very well done..." I thought was Ide but finally was Kenji.... is almost sure that good animators are working with him this time (the movement of fire flames looked pretty fluid xd)

Toshio is hit or miss... most times. But right now could be nice considering all the directors have been cool this arc.

And Ide closing ranks, near the end of the saga...

Could be talking about a new rotation?... since Tate was back too... or Toei is simply using all his arsenal to this arc?... Well Naoki's back still wasn't a true return (like AD) but is matter of time.

Curious... the improvement of last times has helped me to write in this topic like before one more time xD... 

pd: Archah, gracias por pasarte por MCanim?. Ah? te contesto en mi idioma natal mejor que me es m?s facil expresarme xDD 

Salutes!... (regards)


----------



## JH24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the new list, Archah. 


Glad to see that Yukiko Nakatani is back. Looking forward to these new episodes.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait, next week is Yokoyama? Damn looks way way better than his usual episodes.

Yes!!! Nakatani is back, and it seems that Sumio Watanabe is not the episode director like her previous episodes since Impel Down.
I really wanted Nakatani or someone really good to do Chap 590 that's one of my all time favorite chapters. I hope Ide gets a proper staff with him(Like Onishi XD).

We might see Tate in the next list or the one after. Also, Deguchi's episode might be good since I think he won't do much key animation in it, cause he worked on ep 499.

Why Ueda for 505?! Why? >_<


----------



## Archah (Jun 10, 2011)

Onishi Ryo AD for Toriko's 13th episode.


----------



## Neelix (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad to see Nakatani is back but is it good or bad news that the Episode Director is replaced by that Nakashima Yutaka guy?Do you think its going to affect the episodes quality?




Archah said:


> Onishi Ryo AD for Toriko's 13th episode.



I wonder if he'll come back to OP working as an AD too..
Btw, thats a goddamn usefull program man!
Thanks!

@XMURADX
Very enjoyable MAD, Kameda is awesome.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I think these episodes of Toriko are done from a while now. But if this continues, I guess Onishi will be one of the main animators of the show, just like how is Tate for One Piece. Well, Toriko needed someone, but I wish if it wasn't Onishi, cause Onishi's style is perfect for One Piece.

I've skimmed through ep 7 of Toriko, I have to say it looked fantastic, Onishi's art style is really fantastic.


Well, Nakashima is a good director, but I doubt his works are recognized like Watanabe. But let's see what will the new combination offer.

Thanks, I really wanted Kameda to do the Whitbeard Vs. Akainu fight, he would have expressed WB's anger more properly.


----------



## Neelix (Jun 11, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks, I really wanted Kameda to do the Whitbeard Vs. Akainu fight, he would have expressed WB's anger more properly.



Indeed, and it'd be great if he did Ace vs Akainu or Ace vs Aokiji.
His flame effects are the best I've seen, thats why.

Thats asking way too much I guess, since Toei will never gonna hire him unless its for a movie.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2011)

*Does anyone know where I can find a page like , but One Piece*


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 18, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Does anyone know where I can find a page like , but One Piece*





They stopped updating it, though.


----------



## eliman12 (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if Fujisawa and Tomita still in the series?


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 19, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> Does anyone know if Fujisawa and Tomita still in the series?



Fujisawa is from studio guts, so he is probably working on some other show. Last thing I remember is him working as 2nd key animator for Shuppuuden 167.

Tomita was working on the first season of Digimon Xerox wars, and now he is working on the second season as well. 

BTW, here is a MAD for Thriller Bark. Sorry, I couldn't release the War one cause I'm still not sure who did the WB scene. I try to release it next week. 

Thriller Bark Sakuga
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4WKKMxR3ZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neelix (Jun 19, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Thriller Bark Sakuga
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4WKKMxR3ZA[/YOUTUBE]



Whoah we had some great stuff back then, Ryou Onishi worked his ass real hard in episode 373 and he was the big star of that arc.Ep.373 is easily the best Takeo Ide episode to date.

Katsumi has a nice style, I like how he makes the smoke denser than normal(dunno how else to put it).
Tomita and Tate make the best Pacifista laz0r-charge btw.

I felt so moved by the ending, dat sad music.




> Sorry, I couldn't release the War one cause I'm still not sure who did the WB scene. I try to release it next week.



Which WB scene?Take your time.


----------



## eliman12 (Jun 19, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Fujisawa is from studio guts, so he is probably working on some other show. Last thing I remember is him working as 2nd key animator for Shuppuuden 167.
> 
> Tomita was working on the first season of Digimon Xerox wars, and now he is working on the second season as well.
> 
> ...



So much good animators working on one arc, how Toei allow that budget,
they should do it on the war arc.


----------



## Serphirs (Jun 29, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Thriller Bark Sakuga
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4WKKMxR3ZA[/YOUTUBE]



Maaaan.... that is heartbreaking. 
I didn't remember TB it was so well done. I mean, I actually remember some good stuffs, but now with your vid is much more grafic the differences of old episodes and the actual ones.

Today... about Tate, nobody knows if he is back in the show (at least in a more stable way) . In Kenji's case, he is maybe the most loyal One Piece's animator right now... but in Luffy's FB, he didn't appear at all.
Ishigami same thing... 
Shida, is sporadic and probably is the Highest budgeted animator right now. And by the same reason, his works are really uncommon/scarces.

And what left?... 
Luffy's FB was really nice paced and adapted (to my perspective obviosly) but in terms of animation... excluding Tate's Key animations. Was the poorest arc by far... (and were 11 episodes)

I hope... the return of Mugis have been better worked. Maybe Tate could have done Usoop/Robin mugis chapter. Who knows?...

But that we will know soon... 
For now, I think Ide's episode this week is better than usual. (or some scenes at least)

Murad... thanks a lot for the vid. I'm looking forward to MF one!


----------



## Neelix (Jul 3, 2011)

Next episodes preview looks great, especially the zoro scene.
Any predictions?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCTsNbqUKw[/YOUTUBE]



Serphirs said:


> In Kenji's case, he is maybe the most loyal One Piece's animator right now... but in Luffy's FB, he didn't appear at all.



Kenji did work in Dadans dream and around the end of the episode, ep.497.


----------



## Daddy43205 (Jul 3, 2011)

has the season 13 fillers ended yet? i thought they were suppose to end somewhere around ep 500. or so?


----------



## eliman12 (Jul 3, 2011)

so who the animation director of 506 Yamashita?


----------



## Serphirs (Jul 4, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Next episodes preview looks great, especially the zoro scene.
> Any predictions?



Next episode have to be, Megumi Yamashita I think...
Now... apparently in next episodes Toei has put pretty much budget than usual. And is not rare considering the past "Mugis chapters" were also very well treated.
I almost smelling Tate chapter this month... Hope so.


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Next ADs*

*506* - Megumi Yamashita
*507* - Masahiro Shimanuki
*508* - Shigefumi Shingaki
*509* - Kenji Yokoyama


----------



## eliman12 (Jul 5, 2011)

So no Tate to this month, but overall nice month.


----------



## Archah (Jul 5, 2011)

*Titles (rough translation)*

*506:* Mugiwara's clan breaking-off! The bad news received
*507:* Hades Rayleigh's reunion ? Luffy's decision time
*508:* To the Captain's origins ? Sky Island's jailbreak and Fuyushima's case
*509:* Contact! The great swordsman Mihawk ? Zoro's willpower fight

*Other staff*

*506*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Episode director:* Koga Tsuyoshi

*507*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro _*(new)*_
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro

*508*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi

*509*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Inoue Eisaku
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro


----------



## Neelix (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that I think about it, nothing in the preview indicates the next ep. is canon so we might get another batch of SH whereabouts.Nice, lets see if Tate will work in Robins side-story.


----------



## kx11 (Jul 5, 2011)

looks like this month is going to pack top notch story-telling


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know, I'm confused. I have no idea what they are covering, and I really don't want to check the Manga, cause I forgot most of it, and I want to keep it a little bit fresh in the anime.

Inoue is still working, Well. Hoping for Shida to work on 509 if there is any filler action. Also, I don't see Robin in the titles, so still hoping for Tate in the next batch.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2011)

*Naoki Tate MAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2-ycnoJfKM[/YOUTUBE]

an slightly updated of Naotoshi Shida MAD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UredW9aWIgw[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jul 5, 2011)

judging from the title, 506 is canon, not sure about the other 3.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 6, 2011)

Archah said:


> *Titles (rough translation)*
> 
> *506:* Mugiwara's clan breaking-off! The bad news received
> *507:* Hades Rayleigh's reunion ? Luffy's decision time
> ...


Seem's like 508 is completely filler as I have no idea who the fuck Fuyushima is and there was no jail break on Sky Island.

507 sounds canon except for the Hades part and 509 seem's like It will be fully canon.



XMURADX said:


> I don't know, I'm confused. I have no idea what they are covering, and I really don't want to check the Manga, cause I forgot most of it, and I want to keep it a little bit fresh in the anime.
> 
> Inoue is still working, Well. Hoping for Shida to work on 509 if there is any filler action. Also, I don't see Robin in the titles, so still hoping for Tate in the next batch.


There changing It around because the next chapter that they would be covering in episode 506 is 591 which they should be covering doesn't have Zoro in it at all yet he's in the preview. 

But I'm not complaining the more Zoro the better .


----------



## DyranLK (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, looks like they're switching things around, lol. xP This still looks like it may turn out alright, though...will be looking forward to any signs of Tate in an episode including some possible Robin-whereabouts portions in the meantime.


----------



## omark (Jul 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Seem's like 508 is completely filler as I have no idea who the fuck Fuyushima is and there was no jail break on Sky Island.



Fuyu-shima = Winter Island -----) Franky

Sky Island -----) Nami


----------



## evilnarutofan (Jul 8, 2011)

*better title translations and manga material covered*


*Spoiler*: __ 



506: The Straw Hat Crew Shocked! The Bad News is Received
507: Reunited with Dark King Rayleigh! The time for Luffy's decision
508: To the Captain! Escape from Sky Island, and the incident on the Winter Island
509: The contact! with the great swordsman Mihawk! and Zoro's stubborn battle to death!





*Spoiler*: __ 



506 = this one is a guess as it's talking about the entire crew.. but def. has some manga material in it... perhaps they took all the reactions of people from multiple chapters and mixed them together...
507 = covers most likely all of manga chapter 591
508 = covers material from manga chapter 596 mixed with (alot of) filler
509 = not sure of this one.... could possibly be complete filler or a few parts of manga chapters 592/597 mixed with filler


----------



## Neelix (Jul 10, 2011)

I knew this episode was going to be great when I saw Zoros scene in the preview.Tate is awesome and it looks like he'll be working in the next one too, cant wait to see Usopps scene.

Keep it up Toei.



Animeblue said:


> *Naoki Tate MAD*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjgbKtA1bac[/YOUTUBE]



Lol Animeblue, bad timing.xD


----------



## Savior (Jul 10, 2011)

It sure seems like we haven't had a week without One Piece in a while....I'm not complaining though ..very glad.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 16, 2011)

More Tate awesomeness in 507. Next next week looks great as well.



Savior said:


> It sure seems like we haven't had a week without One Piece in a while....I'm not complaining though ..very glad.



No episode next week.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> More Tate awesomeness in 507. Next next week looks great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> No episode next week.


What...why, having no chapter is bad enough now no episode as well .


----------



## Serphirs (Jul 16, 2011)

That Rayleight's scene in 508 preview... looks really well drawn, Could be Shida? or is just my imagination?
Anyway, next next week looks solid if its just Shingaki.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 17, 2011)

Serphirs said:


> That Rayleight's scene in 508 preview... looks really well drawn, Could be Shida? or is just my imagination?
> Anyway, next next week looks solid if its just Shingaki.



Didn't see anything that looks like Shida, and also, I don't think Toei would waste Shida on a talking scene, and I don't remember him doing a talking scene.

BTW, the Usopp scene in 507 doesn't look like it's the work of Tate, could be someone else. Since he is not credited, unless he worked uncredited.


----------



## DyranLK (Jul 21, 2011)

^ Agreed, lol. For some reason, the copyright holders of the show are really cracking down on practically any/most of the files of it that are getting uploaded online, or anything majorly related to it whatsoever...it sucks, but I guess that's how 'piracy' works out against business for you.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 23, 2011)

The War Sakuga
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeQEjKYlK10[/YOUTUBE]

It took a while sorry for the delay, I think I'm almost sure that Nireki did the WB scene, I also think he did the Usopp scene in 507. What do you guys think?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 24, 2011)

yo murad or animeblue
see if you can find the name of the animator who did the evolution parts in digimon tamers,if he is one of the current known names of toei or not

mmmm,the hand animated parts are sooooooooooooo beautiful ,above toei level ,I wonder who was that guy and where the hell is he

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2QcAh0b4sY[/YOUTUBE]

might be the same one for that season too but i find the one for tamers to be superior


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 24, 2011)

Man, Toei and their obsession with transformations. Anyway, you have to give an episode number that had any of these scenes to find it out. But, honestly, the transformations in pretty cure are way more impressive, IMO.


----------



## braves41 (Jul 24, 2011)

Strangely enough, it looks like Sushio worked on two episodes of *Digimon Tamers* (eps. 3, 6). I planned on watching it anyway, but now I have something more to look forward to.

What episodes are those transformations from? You can find the KA staff here:


----------



## Butcher (Jul 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me why episode 508 isn't up?

Are the animators taking a week break or something?


----------



## kx11 (Jul 26, 2011)

^ there is a manga chapter this week


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jul 26, 2011)

kx11 said:


> ^ there is a manga chapter this week



My post was meant for last week.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Dat smoke and dust animation......


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone know the sound track to this scene from 1:20 - end


----------



## Neelix (Aug 1, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Dat smoke and dust animation......


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2011)

why would you get my hopes up sasuke !??

dammit


----------



## Neelix (Aug 2, 2011)

Neelix said:


> I remember searching for it last year but I dont remember the name.



^I just realised how misleading that phrase was.



Marcelle said:


> why would you get my hopes up sasuke!??



Because you should never lose hope, I found it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtGBh1bjE9Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> *sasuke!??*


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the next list, I hope Tate is on it. Cause Robin's part is coming soon, although it really doesn't require Tate, TBH.



Skill Hunter said:


> Dat smoke and dust animation......


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks neelix


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2011)

omg I love that track so fucking much


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2011)

So according to Archah, it seems that it's confirmed that One Piece "Part 2" starts in September/October.


lol, it seems Tate drew the art in the picture.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 6, 2011)

*Nice, hopefully he will do some of first episodes of part 2. BTW will the title change for part 2*


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Nice, hopefully he will do some of first episodes of part 2. BTW will the title change for part 2*



Agreed, I want movie like animation for the beginning of part 2


----------



## DeadNinjaWalking (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice info, just started with One Piece. Lets try this rep system since i hit 50 posts recently.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I was hoping for some filler arc to fix the pacing issues we currently have.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2011)

@AB, no nothing is known yet.

@Marcelle, I would love to see the final chapter 597 of part 1 to have great animation as well, I love that chapter.

@Neelix, same here. At least I was expecting them to expand the Strawhat adventures, but I'm hoping for some good filler in the new Shabondy.


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 7, 2011)

*510:* Masayuki Takagi
*511:* Katsumi Ishizuka
*512:* Eisaku Inoue
*513:* Toshio Deguchi


----------



## Archah (Aug 7, 2011)

*Full staff*

*510*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*511*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Sonoda Makoto
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi

*512*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Inoue Eisaku

*513*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Shida Naotoshi
*Episode director:* Sato Hiroyuki
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio


----------



## Archah (Aug 7, 2011)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*510:* Sanji's passion ? Queen returns to the kingdom
*511:* No way, landing again! Luffy goes Navy Headquarters!
*512:* Reporting friends! Big news to run about!
*513:* Pirates start moving! An amazing new world!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

So 513 is the last episode for Part 1?


----------



## eliman12 (Aug 7, 2011)

No. I guess at episode 513 we will see supernova and the others.
and episode 516 will be last one, and episode of part 2 will begin in october 1.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 7, 2011)

eliman12 said:


> No. I guess at episode 513 we will see supernova and the others.
> and episode 516 will be last one, and episode of part 2 will begin in october 1.



Why would it air on a Thursay?


----------



## eliman12 (Aug 7, 2011)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> Why would it air on a Thursay?



I didn't say it would be exctly as i said, but somewhere in october.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 7, 2011)

First thing I noticed was no Tate, no Tate at all...but then I saw Katsumi and Inoue pop up and felt better.But, if they waste them in these eps who's going to handle the last episode, Nakatani maybe?Or......

Btw, looking at the preview its been a long time since I saw Robin with bad artwork.


----------



## Archah (Aug 7, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Btw, looking at the preview its been a long time since I saw Robin with bad artwork.



You mean ?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, Sonoda and Ishizuka are handling 511, awesome. I hope they expand upon it.

512 should be good as well. It will be the reactions chapter.

What's with Deguchi and Shida teaming up when it comes to the supernova? lol

Anyway, seems like a good month. But if the good Guys are gone before part 2. Who the heck is gonna handle early part 2 stuff?



Archah said:


> You mean ?


Yeah, but honestly, I thought the art is not as bad as the usual Takagi. It looks above average at some points.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 7, 2011)

Archah said:


> You mean ?



Yup, it'll look far deadlier in motion.



XMURADX said:


> Anyway, seems like a good month. But if the good Guys are gone before part 2. Who the heck is gonna handle early part 2 stuff?



Pephaps a 2/4 week break or something would help for better preparations.If Part 2 comes in early October then there has to be a break inbetween, there are only 3/4 chapters left iirc.

Chill, its a new series so new staff's coming.

not.....


----------



## Neelix (Aug 11, 2011)

Today, I happened to watch a series that reminded me of Powerpuff Girls and there was a transformation scene that I was pretty sure it looked like Shida.Well, it was strange because I thought it was an American show so I searched it up and found a series called "Powerpuff Girls *Z*".

C'mon cute girls, awesome animated transformations, "Z".I didnt even have to confirm if Toei was the one involved.

Inb4 Dragonball Z, Powerpuff Girls Z, One Piece Z(OPZ).

Toei loves dat Z.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 12, 2011)

If One Piece gets good animation then I don't mind if they name it OPZ.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's been confirmed we are going back to canon on October on the new Time-Skip, but will it continue from Part 1 of One Piece or a new animated One Piece anime?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> It's been confirmed we are going back to canon on October on the new Time-Skip, but will it continue from Part 1 of One Piece or a new animated One Piece anime?



It's confirmed. but No one knows if it's a new show, or just continuing. 

But I hope it's a new staff, I hope now the character designer is Tate.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Isn't there supposed to be a scan of part 2 animation in this weeks SJ?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 17, 2011)

Face said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a scan of part 2 animation in this weeks SJ?



There is, I'm still looking for it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2011)

yea I seen that in the spoilers can't wait to get a screenshot


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> There is, I'm still looking for it.



Can't wait.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 17, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> It's confirmed. but No one knows if it's a new show, or just continuing.
> 
> But I hope it's a new staff, I hope now the character designer is Tate.


Yeah I hope it's a new staff as well with new directing, new music, new animation/artwork, new character designer & storyboarders, in a way I wanted canon to come back next year so the manga can advance a bit longer, I don't want another dragged on slow pace arc like the Marineford arc.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah I hope it's a new staff as well with *new directing, new music, new animation/artwork, new character designer & storyboarders*, in a way I wanted canon to come back next year so the manga can advance a bit longer, I don't want another dragged on slow pace arc like the Marineford arc.



Dont tell me you'll start whining here too.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 17, 2011)

First Quarter Sales 2012/3

国内版権 売上上位4作品/Domestic Licensing Top 4　 　百万円／\Million
ワンピース　　　　　　プリキュア　 ドラゴンボール　　　　トリコ
ONE PIECE　　PRETTY CURE　 DRAGON BALL　　　TORIKO
　　　1255　　　　　　　207　　　　　　　　 71　　　　　　　　 57

海外版権 売上上位4作品/Overseas Licensing Top 4　 　百万円／\Million
ワンピース 　　　ドラゴンボール　　　　　　　聖闘士星矢 　　　　プリキュア
ONE PIECE　　DRAGON BALL　　　　　 SAINT SEIYA　　　PRETTY CURE
　　　41　　　　　　　　　　26　　　　　　　　　　　25　　　　　　　　　 　　9

海外映像 売上上位4作品/Overseas Film Top 4　 　百万円／\Million
ドラゴンボール　　　ワンピース 　　　　 セーラームーン 　　　　聖闘士星矢　　　
DRAGON BALL　　ONE PIECE　　　　SAILOR MOON　 SAINT SEIYA　
　　165　　　　　　　　　159　　　　　　　　　　　63　　　　　　　　　　　15

More Details: 


One Piece seems to own this year. Toei! give one piece bigger budget already.


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2011)

bigger budget= high quality anime= more fans/sales 

one piece da best


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

-Snip-



XMURADX said:


> First Quarter Sales 2012/3
> 
> 国内版権 売上上位4作品/Domestic Licensing Top 4　 　百万円／\Million
> ワンピース　　　　　　プリキュア　 ドラゴンボール　　　　トリコ
> ...


Maybe when it starts the Time-Skip, their will be a bigger budget for the anime.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 18, 2011)

_T in 2ch announce, according to new Weekly Shonen Jump, that new One Piece Anime (I don?t know if Toei will change the name) will broadcast on TV 2nd October.

789 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/08/17(水) 14:04:14.37 発信元:218.46.115.61
10/2放送の回からアニメは新世界編へ突入！！
新しい一味の映像も乗ってる。

ゲーム情報はFF13-2のセラの武器はモーグリが変化する見たい_


----------



## kx11 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Maybe when it starts the Time-Skip, their will be a bigger budget for the anime.



that's what i'm hoping for but i think it won't happen , an anime with OP art needs more animators and bigger budget because those episode cost more money than you think


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 19, 2011)

A poster for OP post TS designs from the last V-Jump issue (Thanks to Redon)


Still waiting for the Shonen Jump scan. Cause this looks pretty bad.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, what's up with Robin's face?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 19, 2011)

Robin's skirt seems a little . . . low.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2011)

I think these are the Shonen Jump pics, and I think Tate did the designs for the first pic bottom part. Finally something good, since the previous pic was embarrassing.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank goodness they don't look like the first pic. 
I don't see anything about a new name?


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2011)

and not one of those pics has namis beli belt on her, why did they take it off


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 20, 2011)

-Snip-

New designs look pretty good and it doesn't seem like they changed character designer (Hisada). I was somehow hoping for Tate to do designs for timeskip characters but whatever, it looks good.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2011)

*The two new pics surely do look better than the first one. Now I'm curious to know if the director and the series composer will change for the second half *


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 20, 2011)

-Snip-

I wonder if we'll get new OST for TS. It'd be great to hear some new tracks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 20, 2011)

Goobelle said:


> and not one of those pics has namis beli belt on her, why did they take it off



The belt you're referring to appears later on. They'll get there.


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2011)

yea i figured that out now lol


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope for new OST, but I also hope they keep the old one.

Oh wow, One Piece Movie 8 aired on Japan TV yesterday, with an extra 15 minutes new Opening (based on the Whiskey Peak Arc).

Inoue did the extra 15 minutes since he was the Animation Director of the Movie. - Part One:  Credits to Greg @ AP.

Zoro Vs. Luffy was awesome work by Tate. , Kenji Kuroyanagi did some key animation as well.


----------



## Soca (Aug 20, 2011)

that was awesome


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thanx XMURADX, posting it here and like you said the fight was nicely done. I wonder why they had add an extra fifteen minutes to the movie*


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 22, 2011)

With the newest anime episode they really increased the pace beyond what I was expecting. They showed not only marineford but part of the shichibukai stuff as well. This leaves only 3 chapters of manga to cover while we have 5 weeks before part 2 begins. 

Does anyone know what they are going to do with the extra 2 weeks? Will there be time off before part 2 or are they going to drag it out with filler or a recap episode?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 22, 2011)

<-- Hopes for Cover stories.


----------



## mayday123 (Aug 22, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> With the newest anime episode they really increased the pace beyond what I was expecting. They showed not only marineford but part of the shichibukai stuff as well. This leaves only 3 chapters of manga to cover while we have 5 weeks before part 2 begins.
> 
> Does anyone know what they are going to do with the extra 2 weeks? Will there be time off before part 2 or are they going to drag it out with filler or a recap episode?



They have to cover:
-second half of 593
-three pages from 594
-595, 596, 597

Next ep will finish chap 593 and 594, and next four will cover the rest i believe.


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> With the newest anime episode they really increased the pace beyond what I was expecting. They showed not only marineford but part of the shichibukai stuff as well. This leaves only 3 chapters of manga to cover while we have 5 weeks before part 2 begins.
> 
> Does anyone know what they are going to do with the extra 2 weeks? Will there be time off before part 2 or are they going to drag it out with filler or a recap episode?



They'll probably make a special arc or montage on the sh's adventures...or maybe a cover story lol


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 23, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> With the newest anime episode they really increased the pace beyond what I was expecting. They showed not only marineford but part of the shichibukai stuff as well. This leaves only 3 chapters of manga to cover while we have 5 weeks before part 2 begins.
> 
> Does anyone know what they are going to do with the extra 2 weeks? Will there be time off before part 2 or are they going to drag it out with filler or a recap episode?



Given how pivotal and transitional the TS will be in the grand scheme of things I'm confident now that they'll be a couple of episodes of recap of the entire SH journey so far just before it happens.

Usually I'd moan about any sort of recap/flashbacks etc but this time in prepartion for the TS, it'd be quite nice to summarise all the pains, tribulations and adventures the SH's have had so far since the very beginning. It is quite necessary.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, it seems that they will do a re-cap for sure. Since according to Archah there will be a new version of "We Are" on 25/9 before the TS.


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2011)

if that's the case then I don't mind it


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 24, 2011)

Could someone tell me the name of the track that starts at about 27 seconds in?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxynVbl50A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm pretty damn excited for the next AD list. Next list will definitely have the first AD or first two AD's (incase it's a special which it should be, since they should show all the strawhats and some doesn't appear on the first chapter) of part 2.

My prediction in no particular order:

End of part 1:
514,515,516 = Megumi Yamashita, Atsuko Kawamura, Yukiko Nakatani

Beginning of part 2:
517,518,519,520 = Kazuya Hisada, Shigefumi Shingaki, Takeo Ide, and Naoki Tate




Fanno Flow said:


> Could someone tell me the name of the track that starts at about 27 seconds in?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxynVbl50A[/YOUTUBE]



Movie 6 OST
22 - Just Thinking Won't Make it Happen


----------



## Archah (Sep 8, 2011)

*Full staff*

*514*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*515*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Ide Takeo

*516*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*517*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Hisada Kazuya

*518*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro


----------



## Archah (Sep 8, 2011)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*514:* Surviving to Hell ? The gambling of the man Sanji
*515:* I'll be even stronger! Captain Zoro's oath
*516:* Luffy's training starts ? In the meeting point two years later
*517:* A new chapter begins ? Regathering! Strawhat team
*518:* One more Strawhat team (temporary)


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 8, 2011)

lol, just as I expected. Nakatani doing the final episode of part 1(awesome), and Hisada starting part 2.

Looks like a good month, although Shimanuki doing 518 was a bad choice. He better not fuck up the final scene. Also, I hope for Tate to return by the next list.

Thanks Archah.

Edit: BTW, no 2 special episode?


----------



## Neelix (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice choice for the ending/start of the new series.

Ishizuka will probably take care of ep.520.Man...I lost all hope in seeing Tate as an AD again, if he doesnt show up in the next list then I wont except anything more of him for the time being(apart from some key animation).


----------



## neshru (Sep 10, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> The War Sakuga
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeQEjKYlK10[/YOUTUBE]


Do people really call this kind of stuff "sakuga"? I watched all fourteen minutes of it and I wasn't impressed with a single scene. They looked like a bunch of regular animators to me.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 24, 2011)

Murad, I have a question. I just recently found out that OP's animation is being outsourced to Toei Philippines. What does that mean, and what do these prime animators have to do anything with it?


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 27, 2011)

neshru said:


> Do people really call this kind of stuff "sakuga"? I watched all fourteen minutes of it and I wasn't impressed with a single scene. They looked like a bunch of regular animators to me.


I don't blame you, your standards are too high, specially when you are used to the Suzuki/Wakabayashi episodes.




Kirito said:


> Murad, I have a question. I just recently found out that OP's animation is being outsourced to Toei Philippines. What does that mean, and what do these prime animators have to do anything with it?



Well, the Toei Philippines branch is for the In-betweening (douga) work. I've seen some rare cases where some animators from the Philippines were involved in key animation, but those were some of the worst looking episodes.

I hope this helps in clearing the in-betweening job:



> The In-between animators draw missing drawings between the key drawings. Fluidity of the animation is based on the number of in-between drawings. Fluidity of an animation also depends on the amount of drawings per second. Anime is shot at 24 frames per second. You can make a drawing for every frame of movement or you can let a drawing last for two (“shooting on 2s”) or more frames. The less frames per movement, the more fluid is the animation. Thus, if you shoot on 1s, then you’ll see change in every frame.
> 
> In-betweening is relatively non-creative job, and those who can endure it two or three years may be promoted to key animation. In-betweening jobs are often outsourced to other Asian countries, including China, Korea, and Philippines. For example, many cels for the show Bubblegum Crash were done by political prisoners at a prison near Beijing…


----------



## Kirito (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man. Always a great help.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 1, 2011)

So, looking at the credits. Some big animators worked on the Opening:

Yuki Hayashi, Naotoshi Shida, Takashi Hashimoto, and Masayuki Sato(Movie 10) are the ones I noticed and are considered big animators. There is alos Hisada, Ide, and Yokoyama.

What I noticed...

Shida: SH with their names.
Hashimoto: Luffy Fighting Marines.
Sato: Luffy/Shanks?.
Hayashi: Final scene with Luffy running until the end.


About the episode, while I thought it was not impressive at all, I liked the intro, it's work of Shintani Naohiro.


----------



## Archah (Oct 7, 2011)

*Full staff*

*519*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*520*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Episode director:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*521*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Ootsuka Takashi _(new)_
*Episode director:* Ootsuka Takashi _(new)_
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*522*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Sato Hiroyuki 
*Episode director:* Sato Hiroyuki
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio


----------



## Archah (Oct 7, 2011)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*519:* The navy starts moving ? The target is Strawhat team
*520:* Big buildup ? The fake Strawhat team threat
*521:* The battle begins! Showing training results!
*522:* Full rudder!! (temporary)


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Archah.

It's good since not much happens, but why Takagi for the good action in 521, and not Shingaki? Dammit!

Special Animators for the Rescue. I hope Shida does the First Luffy/Sanji/Zoro attacks.

Anyway, it seems a new director (Takashi Ootsuka) will be handling the Takagai episode, and it seems that he is a great director, that worked on most of the precure movies. 
So, I'm expecting the episode to be well animated despite it being Takagi's.

Edit: Oh, Just realized that the good action is in the Shingaki episode, Nice. Yokoyama's episode is all talking so it's good, and Takagi's episode is mostly talking and interactions, with nothing major, so it's good. And finally we have Deguchi, and again it's mostly interactions, so hopefully the art is good.

Wow, that means the next list is gonna be good, as expected the Journey to FI will hopefully look great, and those are my favorite chapters of the arc.


----------



## Neelix (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting anxious about episode 520, some months ago I thought that part would be Tates epic comeback but I guess not.As long as some of our great key animators work in it, its kay.



Archah said:


> *Next titles (rough translation)*
> 
> *519:* The navy starts moving ? The target is Strawhat team
> *520:* Big buildup ? The fake Strawhat team threat
> ...



Oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi...... oi oi oi oi oi oi, Takagis 521 is the action episode?!


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi...... oi oi oi oi oi oi, Takagis 521 is the action episode?!



Seriously, I have no idea myself. Could be a misleading title, but the thing is, there a new director with Takagi who I think is good. Hopefully he bring with him special animators.


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2011)

can i ask what site you guys use to get your info?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2011)

Marcelle.B said:


> can i ask what site you guys use to get your info?



Most info comes from 2ch.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 8, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Most info comes from 2ch.


BTW xmuradx, any news on a new OST?

I'm really hoping they'll be a full version of Brooke's "Bone to be Wild". The small clip we heard in last week's episode was fucking epic.


Also do you reckon it's too late for any sort of full version release of Scrathman Apoo's song he "played" against Kizaru. It's strangely quite catchy and I've been hoping for while that they would do a proper full version of it.

Here's the video link - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyScuw4AzF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, no news on a new OST. You see here, Toei is pretty damn cheap, they would never do that. So expect them to use the tracks of the upcoming movie. Which is still far from being released.

I can only tell you that you will be hearing more from Brook soon 

I don't know, but it might be released in any upcoming random Album.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 8, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Nope, no news on a new OST. You see here, Toei is pretty damn cheap, they would never do that. So expect them to use the tracks of the upcoming movie. Which is still far from being released.
> 
> I can only tell you that you will be hearing more from Brook soon
> 
> I don't know, but it might be released in any upcoming random Album.



Cheers mate. 

That Apoo song has me laughing everytime I hear it. I really hope they do a full version of it.


----------



## myle (Oct 14, 2011)

Where could I get the filler list for the latest episodes?


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 14, 2011)

myle said:


> Where could I get the filler list for the latest episodes?



Check my first few posts in this thread, there have been only 2 filler episodes 498 and 499 since 429. 

There haven't been any big filler in One Piece for a while now.


----------



## Soca (Oct 20, 2011)

got this from ap forums



> TAKEN FROM GREG:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone go here!! WE WERE by the fake strawhats  (Make sure your volumes on and wait for We Go to end if that plays)


lmfao I died everyone should check this out 

WE WERE! WE WERE ON A CRUISEEEE, WE WERE! 

:rofl


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 20, 2011)

That we were thing is brilliant


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaa, Nice 


BTW, some info that I forgot to post...

I was very curious about Takashi Ootsuka the director of the upcoming ep #521. I've checked his other works and they seem to be good, also he was assistant Director with Mamoru Hosada's Monogram. Anyway, I asked him about who will be involved with him in his episode, but it seems he didn't want to tell me since I think it's not allowed to disclose such information...

Me: And my question is...Who are the key animators that will handle the main action parts in your upcoming episode?
Takashi: after on the air #521, I will tell you that the main great Key animators. pls wait and keep exciting.

He told me to stay excited, and he seems to acknowledge the presence of the great animators working with him.

Despite it being a Takagi episode, I'm pretty damn excited right now. 

Later on...

Takashi Ootsuka tweeted about working on the final scene of his episode #521, and I asked him since when he have been working on it, and he said since June. That's almost 5 months, but I wonder if that's because his episode is special, or that's the normal rotation. I guess we will find out soon enough. XD

What made me suspicious is that one Wakabayshi (Naruto shippuuden 167) episode takes around 6 months to make, and that's a very special episode. normal episodes take around 2-3 months as far as I know. Maybe what he meant is since he started creating the storyboard and layout or whatever a director have to do before they start animating, maybe animating takes around 2-3 months only.


----------



## Neelix (Oct 20, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Hahaa, Nice
> 
> 
> BTW, some info that I forgot to post...
> ...



Man...ima cry out of happiness.xD

Whats up with Takagi getting all the great animators in his episodes??Thats probably going to be a repeat of ep.405 isnt it?(he was the AD iirc)


----------



## Archah (Nov 8, 2011)

*Full staff*

*523*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*524*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Inoue Eisaku

*525*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi

*526*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## Archah (Nov 8, 2011)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*523:* Shocking truth ? The guy who protected Sunny Go
*524:* Struggle in the sea ? The demon of the big sea appears
*525:* Disaster in the deep sea ? The strawhat team get lost
*526:* Undersea volcanic eruption! ? Gyojin island is swept


----------



## Neelix (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet, Katsumi and Inoue strikes again for the action parts, is the episode Director good in Katsumis episode.



Archah said:


> *Next titles (rough translation)*
> 
> *523:* Shocking truth ? The guy who protected Sunny Go
> *524:* Struggle in the sea ? The demon of the big sea appears
> ...



Is that filler?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 8, 2011)

XMURADX said:


> Hahaa, Nice
> 
> 
> BTW, some info that I forgot to post...
> ...



I'm wondering, why not have just 1 or 2 directors for the anime instead a small army they seem to have? Is this easier or harder on the payroll?

I' also wondering if they have finished an episodes months in advance before it airs, or is there occasions they have to work very close to the deadline. Basically e.g. now we've seen 522, 523, 524 and 525 is finished and they're working on 526.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, as expected. My favorite parts of the arc are getting nice treatment. It's gonna be an awesome month. I hope the Animation Directors are backed up with great animators.

@speedyg Whay 2 Directors? Maybe assisstant director, but not 2 directors. Then they will have conflicting vision of the episode.

Most of the episodes are finished early by 1 week or 2 before airing.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 8, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Sweet, Katsumi and Inoue strikes again for the action parts, is the episode Director good in Katsumis episode.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is that filler?*


It's not Gyojin is romanised verison of Fishman and Jinbei always says that when he uses his Fishman Kratate techniques.


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Murad, do you know the name of the bgm in episode 151 at the beggining where Luffy faces off against Bellamy?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2011)

tminty1 said:


> Hey Murad, do you know the name of the bgm in episode 151 at the beggining where Luffy faces off against Bellamy?


16 - [One Piece Music & Song Colletion 3] - I Can't Lose!


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks. I was looking for that song too, but its not the one I was talking about.

I was talking about at the very beggining of the episode when Bellamy first hopped on the roof.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 23, 2011)

tminty1 said:


> Thanks. I was looking for that song too, but its not the one I was talking about.
> 
> I was talking about at the very beggining of the episode when Bellamy first hopped on the roof.



Oh, that would be the track from Movie 2.
03 Trump Pirates Theme


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2011)

*Full staff*

*527*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*528*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*529*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*530*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako _(new)_
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*No episode on 1/1*


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2011)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*527:* Landing in Fishman Island! The lovely mermaids
*528:* Explosive stimulation! The life's crisis of Sanji!
*529:* Fishman Island collapses?! Shirley's prediction
*530:* Fishman Island's King, the sea God Neptune!


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 8, 2011)

527, well, a talking chapter, I think Yokoyama can handle introductions quite well.

Ah great, Nakatani for 528, I thought she would do 527 but I guess it's better, also there will be some action in Nakatani's ep, hopefully Fujisawa is still with her.

Not much happens in 529, I'm glad it's Shimanuki. He is good with talking chapters.

As expected, Shingaki for 530, and as usual, they use him to introduce new characters, which is good, since he is good. Can't wait.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 24, 2011)

What a great episode, that was Yuki Hayashi wasnt it?


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 24, 2011)

Neelix said:


> What a great episode, that was Yuki Hayashi wasnt it?



That was Kenji Kuroyanagi. 

530 might be nice as well, probably we might get some shintani action for the hody part.


----------



## Soca (Dec 24, 2011)

so is op on break now?


----------



## evilnarutofan (Dec 27, 2011)

Marcelle.B said:


> so is op on break now?



isn't that obvious?


almost every show is on break now.


----------



## Archah (Jan 7, 2012)

*Full staff*

*531*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Episode director:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*532*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*533*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Sato Hiroyuki
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*534*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


----------



## Archah (Jan 7, 2012)

*Next titles (very rough translation)*

*531:* Dragon's palace! Leading to the helped shark
*532:* The coward crybaby! Hard tower's mermaid princess
*533:* Emergency situation! Dragon's palace is occupied
*534:* Dragon's palace shakes! The white sail and the kidnapping case


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 7, 2012)

They sure love to spam Kenji Yokoyama. lol

Weak month, I guess the next list should be amazing.

Thanks Archah, Takagi's episode seems to have good animators judging from the preview.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 8, 2012)

Anybody know what track is playing at :47 til the end?


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 8, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Anybody know what track is playing at :47 til the end?


Movie 7 OST
28 Straw Hat Pirates, Begin Counterattack!


----------



## Motochika (Jan 8, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Movie 7 OST
> 28 Straw Hat Pirates, Begin Counterattack!



Thank you!


----------



## Motochika (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugh I'm sorry for the double post here. (I've just started to get into the series)

However I've found another track of interest.

At :27-:55


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2012)

had to share this, one piece voiceovers


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 14, 2012)

That's the pic from when Oda got his second child. Thanks, this thread needs more activity.



Motochika said:


> Ugh I'm sorry for the double post here. (I've just started to get into the series)
> 
> However I've found another track of interest.
> 
> At :27-:55



Sorry, just read your post. It's from Movie 6 OST.
22 - Just Thinking Won't Make it Happen


----------



## Motochika (Jan 18, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Sorry, just read your post. It's from Movie 6 OST.
> 22 - Just Thinking Won't Make it Happen




Thanks man! I had already found it but thank you for responding.


Ironically I was just about to post another "what track" question. 

starting at 4:22 

I know that it's longer than what the clip shows. So here's another


At around 5:06 

I looked through the movie OST's and the regular series ones and found nothing. So thought I'd double check here.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 24, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Thanks man! I had already found it but thank you for responding.
> 
> 
> Ironically I was just about to post another "what track" question.
> ...



Mmm, I looked but couldn't find it as well. But I haven't searched properly, I'll let you know if I find it.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually I stumbled on it by accident.

It's the track Landing At Town in the 3 OST.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 30, 2012)

Anybody know who animate these scenes?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHpAE8i6Ojc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 31, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Anybody know who animate these scenes?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHpAE8i6Ojc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Mmm, this seems like Kazuya Hisada. You know from which episode is this, so I can confirm?

Edit: According to Jacob


> It's from Dragon Ball Z episode #179, supervised by Masunaga and animated by someone from Studio Cockpit.



He doesn't know who animated it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2012)

The studio who animated those episodes was Studio Cockpit.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 1, 2012)

^Thanks     
I never knew Toei hired another studio was animated by them


----------



## nitoryu (Feb 1, 2012)

that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha I come once again with a track question.
Anybody recongize the track that starts at 8:00-9:00


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 1, 2012)

Not the whole episode was animated by studio Cockpit, only some parts of the episode. Also, that episode had 2 great animators working on it Yoshihiko Umakoshi and Keisuke Masunaga, so probably one of them did the fight. IMO.

Toei outsources some of the key animation to other studios, like studio Guts ans Eagle Nest for some specific episodes and for some specific Animation Directors, cause to keep the ep consistent, the key animators should have a similar style under one Animation Director.

@Motochika
That's one of my favorite tracks from Movie 5 OST
16 Battle Scar


----------



## Savi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a question and always forgetting to ask here, probably someone asked before but I never found an answer.
At the end of Dragon Ball Z and even in GT, Toei really good and great animators which did excellent job with the shading and coloring (at buu arc in dbz it was really awesome, especially in the ssj 3 episode) and also a good animation like Hivt82 showed earlier (thought Toei themselves didn't do that but theres episodes which the did), but few years after, in One Piece it seems like Toei died of something, no shading and good coloring at all, the animation was fine but not good quality like in DBZ/GT, why it happed? Did all the good ones retired? Or Toei in purpose did it with a low budget?


----------



## Motochika (Feb 2, 2012)

XMURADX Thank you!

(I need to spread some rep and then I'll give you some)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2012)

Savi said:


> I have a question and always forgetting to ask here, probably someone asked before but I never found an answer.
> At the end of Dragon Ball Z and even in GT, Toei really good and great animators which did excellent job with the shading and coloring (at buu arc in dbz it was really awesome, especially in the ssj 3 episode) and also a good animation like Hivt82 showed earlier (thought Toei themselves didn't do that but theres episodes which the did), but few years after, in One Piece it seems like Toei died of something, no shading and good coloring at all, the animation was fine but not good quality like in DBZ/GT, why it happed? Did all the good ones retired? Or Toei in purpose did it with a low budget?



It started off with a much cheaper budget than what you'll see in DBZ because Toei wasn't sure if the show would be a bomb or not. Once it turned into a success in Japan the budget increased around G8 arc. As for GT i have to disagree here. One Piece looks a million times better than GT.


----------



## Ubercook (Feb 3, 2012)

Wha...?
Hironori Tanaka worked on episode 307 of One Piece??:amazed
I don't remember anything looking that special...
what did he do?


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 3, 2012)

@Motochika No problem, anytime.

@Ubercook, I've watched the ep 100's of times to figure out what he did, and I couldn't find any part that resembled him, and since he was on the top of the list, he have surely worked on a really long scene. So I think he was miscredited or something.



Savi said:


> I have a question and always forgetting to ask here, probably someone asked before but I never found an answer.
> At the end of Dragon Ball Z and even in GT, Toei really good and great animators which did excellent job with the shading and coloring (at buu arc in dbz it was really awesome, especially in the ssj 3 episode) and also a good animation like Hivt82 showed earlier (thought Toei themselves didn't do that but theres episodes which the did), but few years after, in One Piece it seems like Toei died of something, no shading and good coloring at all, the animation was fine but not good quality like in DBZ/GT, why it happed? Did all the good ones retired? Or Toei in purpose did it with a low budget?


I think they were trying a different and more cartoony approach with One Piece cause Oda's style was very cartoony and less serious at the beginning, and since it was mainly aimed at kids so the budget wasn't that high, even though it was mostly the same staff who worked on dragonball, it's around midway that they changed the style of One Piece. And since most of the One Piece characters are not very muscular, heavy shadings is not necessary like dragonball.

Also, only the last 3 years that One Piece started becoming the main profit for Toei,before it was Precure series that gave them the most earnings. As of 2012 One Piece is top grossing series for Toei save for the outside licensing, it's still dragonball since One Piece doesn't do so well outside of Japan, but it's starting to get more popular outside thanks to proper licensing companies that doesn't edit much like how 4kids butchered One Piece.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2012)

Wait OP was the main profit until just the last 3 years? I had no idea Precure was THAT popular. It explains why it has the budget it does.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 4, 2012)

Not quite sure is already posted here


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2012)

Further proof Skypiea>>>>Enies Lobby arc.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 8, 2012)

ワンピース

535「ホーディ襲来　復讐計画の始まり」 ("Hody's Rage, The origin of the revenge plan")
中山智博　所勝美　所勝美　井上栄作

536「竜宮城の決戦！ゾロVSホーディ」 ("Decisive battle in Ryugu palace! Zoro VS Hody")
田中仁　上田芳裕　上田芳裕　川村敦子

537「しらほしを守れ！デッケンの追撃」 ("Protect Shirahoshi! Dekken Chase")
菅良幸　中島豊　中島豊　久田和也

538「一味敗北！？　ホーディ竜宮城制圧」 ("Member defeat! ?, Hody controls Ryugu palace")
上坂浩彦　伊藤尚往　伊藤尚往　石塚勝海

==============

535: Eisaku Inoue
536: Atsuko Kawamura
537: Kazuya Hisada
538: Katsumi Ishizuka

Awesome month regarding animation!

535, 537, and 538 have good episode directors. Yoshihiro Ueda's directing is not good when it comes to Action so 536 might be slow paced.

I did a rough translation of the titles, but not sure.


----------



## Ubercook (Feb 9, 2012)

PreCure is that valuable to Toei...let us join Oda in the fight to take down this series!
Which of the One Piece episodes do you believe to be the best animated?


----------



## Motochika (Feb 9, 2012)

XMURADX I was wondering if you could help me identify three tracks.

Starting at around 1:11. When Rayleigh slays the Sea King. 

Then in this one  that begins at 2:20.

The final one at 6:10


----------



## Atochi (Feb 9, 2012)

Motochika said:


> XMURADX I was wondering if you could help me identify two tracks.
> 
> Starting at around 1:11. When Rayleigh slays the Sea King.
> 
> Then in this one  that begins at 2:20.



You made me rewatch episode 404 again. Still one of the best episodes ever!


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 11, 2012)

@Ubercook The tate ones, specially his last ones, 448 While it had bad directing, the list had many impressive animators even from gainax, and some of the best Toei regulars. But second comes to mind is the ep 455 which was the last Tate ep directed and it involved lot's of great animators on the list like Naoki Tate, Hiromi Ishigami, Seiya Numata, Kenji Kuroyanagi, Tomoko SUGIDOMARI(Gainax), Yikiko Nakatani, Rie Aoki and Yukihiro Urata

Also, The Eisaku Inoue ep during thriller bark were amazing, since he had great animators like Ryo Onishi, Shida, Tomita, and Harada working under him. Haven't seen anything good from Inoue since then, save for 484 which had an awesome fight thanks to Kenji Kuroyanagi. Anyway, let's see what he can do soon.



Motochika said:


> XMURADX I was wondering if you could help me identify three tracks.
> 
> Starting at around 1:11. When Rayleigh slays the Sea King.
> 
> ...




There are many similar ones for the first one, but they are not the same, I couldn't find it. It's not from the movies, it must be from a collection I'm not having.

Second one from Movie 4 OST: 14 Fierce battle! Zoro VS Sanji

Third one from [One Piece Music & Song Colletion 3] 08 - If There Are Storms There Are Stars Too (the final part)


----------



## Motochika (Feb 11, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> There are many similar ones for the first one, but they are not the same, I couldn't find it. It's not from the movies, it must be from a collection I'm not having.
> 
> Second one from Movie 4 OST: 14 Fierce battle! Zoro VS Sanji
> 
> Third one from [One Piece Music & Song Colletion 3] 08 - If There Are Storms There Are Stars Too (the final part)



Thanks man!


----------



## Motochika (Feb 11, 2012)

Never mind found this one.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah the journey begins once again.

I'm looking for two tracks guys.

The first one seen here in the begining of the episode as the narrator explains the situation. 

The second track starts at about 8:50 in the second section of the video. When Whitebeard jumps off the ship and starts to lay seige.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 25, 2012)

Really looking forward to this epi, Kuroyanagi definitely works in it.Hisadas episodes are the best thing Toei has to offer for OP right now.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 26, 2012)

Never mind guys I found the tracks I was looking for while looking for another one. XD


----------



## Motochika (Mar 3, 2012)

SO now I did find a track that I'm unfamiliar with.


In the second video clip at around starting at around 6:15 when Sengoku goes in for a punch.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone
how do you do ?
the title of Episode 539 was Announced
" Revived Relations, Nami and the Fishman Pirates "
also there is no episode next week because annual Nagoya Women’s Marathon
so , episode 539 from one piece will air on 18 from this month


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 6, 2012)

Motochika said:


> SO now I did find a track that I'm unfamiliar with.
> 
> 
> In the second video clip at around starting at around 6:15 when Sengoku goes in for a punch.


Sorry for the delay, I'm not sure since the video in the link is not opening with me, but I think you meant this:

Movie 2
12 Sanji's In a Big Pinch!


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Sorry for the delay, I'm not sure since the video in the link is not opening with me, but I think you meant this:
> 
> Movie 2
> 12 Sanji's In a Big Pinch!




Yeah that's it! Thanks as always X.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 7, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Not quite sure is already posted here



So the casual fans didnt care for the CP9 at all? I blame Spandam for this. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) character.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2012)

Spandam was hilarious. 

The fans might not have cared for Rob Lucci and the rest of CP9. Lucci wasn't exactly beeming with personality or originality.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 8, 2012)

3/11「特番の為放送休止」 (No Episode)

539話「蘇る因縁！ナミと魚人海賊団！」
中山智博　小牧文　小牧文　川村敦子
AD:Atsuko Kawamura
Director: Aya KOMAKI

540話「奴隷解放の英雄　冒険家タイガー」
田中仁　佐藤宏幸　佐藤宏幸＆上田芳裕　久田和也
AD:Kazuya HISADA
Director:Yoshihiro UEDA & Hiroyuki Sato?

541話「黄猿登場！タイガーを狙う罠！」
中山智博　上田芳裕　上田芳裕　石塚勝海
AD: Katsumi ISHIZUKA
Director: Yoshihiro UEDA

542話「チーム結成！チョッパーを救え」
村山功　中島豊　中島豊　横山健次
AD: Kenji Yokoyama
Director: Yutaka NAKASHIMA

I don't know, could be fake. Having Hisada, Kawamura and Ishizuka just after they worked last month is very very rare. Take it with a grain of salt.

Looks like 1 chapter pacing judging from the titles.

Bad news, Tate is Animation Director for Toriko #51.


----------



## MinatoKushina (Mar 9, 2012)

@XMURADX:
Thanks a bunch for these amazing informations!

But most of the links on the first site are down, but I want to have the special screencaps, your "best off music albums" and the extra stuff (music, especially the "we are"-versions, the bon clay/chopper song and the soundtrack from episode 309) so badly!

Please, can you at least upload these few things?


----------



## Neelix (Mar 9, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> I don't know, could be fake. Having Hisada, Kawamura and Ishizuka just after they worked last month is very very rare. Take it with a grain of salt.



Sounds fake, although Hisadas last episode wasnt on the same lvl without Kuroyanagi working for a couple of minutes like 528 so maybe hes getting to work on 2 more balanced eps, quality wise.



> Bad news, Tate is Animation Director for Toriko #51.



I wanna kill a puppy.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2012)

Another one.

Begining at 1:28 til the end.


----------



## kx11 (Mar 10, 2012)

so there's no episode this week ?


----------



## Kanki (Mar 10, 2012)

Need some help...

Watched a few episodes (around 30) but it all seems a bit.....childish/cheesy? Do the episodes become more adult-like? Specifically I'm asking how does it compare with Naruto.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 11, 2012)

A little bit, One Piece is a comedy after all, BUT this childish feel will evolve into... i dont know how to call it, but it won't be like that all the time. I think you can compare it to first part of naruto maybe? Anyway, just watch it. It's going to change.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2012)

Its nothing like Naruto so you can't really compare them. As for childish and cheesy, well its a kids show what did you expect?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2012)

Good News folks! And @Neelix You don't have to kill a puppy anymore 

One Piece X Toriko special on the 8th of April. 

Toriko = 51 (Naoki Tate)
One Piece = 542

So Tate is not really working on Toriko. Just like when I thought Nakatani did the first Toriko ep, it was Nakatani and Takeo Ide that were responsible for the 1 hour special. 

＞「トリコ?ワンピースコラボスペシャル 2」はフジテレビほかで
＞4/8（日）午前9:00～放送！（地域により放送時間・曜日が異なります）

Also, Eisaku Inoue is storyboarding the 2nd ep of the new Saint Seiya, so Tate is probably replacing him for One Piece. Right around when the good stuff starts.


@kx11 No, there is no ep this week due to some women marathon or something. Both One Piece and Toriko are on a break.


@Kakashi Is God, it gets much better. But this is One Piece, it's mainly comedy but it gets really dark when it have to.




Motochika said:


> Another one.
> 
> Begining at 1:28 til the end.



Movie 2 OST
22 Full Throttle Luffy!


----------



## kx11 (Mar 11, 2012)

so next week is there an episode ?? i heard they won't air it but the week after a one piece marathon will air ( 90 min show )


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2012)

kx11 said:


> so next week is there an episode ?? i heard they won't air it but the week after a one piece marathon will air ( 90 min show )



Yes, it will continue airing normally from next week. With a crossover special b/w Toriko and One Piece on 8th April.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheers everyone.

I've watched some more....haven't quite gotten 'into' it yet, though hopefully I will. Zoro/Mihawk was definately the best thing to happen so far.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks my brother! I've been curious at to the music that's been playing at the summarizing points at the begining of episodes. That's got some jungle music like feel to it.
Like in episode


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Also, Eisaku Inoue is storyboarding the 2nd ep of the new Saint Seiya, so Tate is probably replacing him for One Piece. Right around when the good stuff starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inoue gone again? It seems like he just came back. He's only done like 4 episodes.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Cheers everyone.
> 
> I've watched some more....haven't quite gotten 'into' it yet, though hopefully I will. Zoro/Mihawk was definately the best thing to happen so far.


Next is arlong arc, this is where most of OP fans really get into it.
But it still gets better.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2012)

Would anybody happen to have a link that works for the 9th movie ost?


----------



## Kanki (Mar 13, 2012)

Up to episode 47 now. It's defintely grown on me - I was a bit 'meh' up until Sanj joined the crew (though Zoro is by far my faviorite character). The back story with Nami was brilliant - Bellemere's death was the saddest moment/side story I've seen from an anime 

Last episode was a bit boring (about the bounty). There's som fillers coming up so this seems like a mini-arc, so I'm not expecting anything major. 

Cool to see Mihawk back. I know this isn't really the right thread but I've got to post it somewhere


----------



## Neelix (Mar 13, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Good News folks! And @Neelix You don't have to kill a puppy anymore
> 
> One Piece X Toriko special on the 8th of April.
> 
> ...



Thank god its a special, and I was about to get spoiled in Toriko just to watch Tate as AD again.I didnt watch the series yet but I'm planning to when it gets more eps.



S.A.F said:


> Inoue gone again? It seems like he just came back. He's only done like 4 episodes.



He made more than 8 eps iirc, its okay anyway since hes been replaced by a pro.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 16, 2012)

I know this is not about one piece but its about the animators in it  anyone know who did this scene in toriko since it is part of toei animation, and this scene in one piece  1:45-1:47 the long screen shot of them clashing.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 16, 2012)

@XMURADX

Got you man. Totally understandable.

Now can you help me with this track.



Starts at 0: 34


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2012)

Neelix said:


> He made more than 8 eps iirc, its okay anyway since hes been replaced by a pro.



Do you have the episode numbers Inoue did after Marineford?


----------



## Neelix (Mar 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Do you have the episode numbers Inoue did after Marineford?



493, 500, 512, 524, 535

Nothing much to expect though, they're just about average.

I personally prefer Ishizuka over him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2012)

Neelix said:


> 493, 500, 512, 524, 535
> 
> Nothing much to expect though, they're just about average.
> 
> I personally prefer Ishizuka over him.



Yeah but i really like Inoue's art.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 16, 2012)

wowfel said:


> I know this is not about one piece but its about the animators in it  anyone know who did this scene in toriko since it is part of toei animation, and this scene in one piece  1:45-1:47 the long screen shot of them clashing.



The awesome Toriko scene is probably the work of Hiroaki KARASU. It's not confirmed, but it's widely speculated to be his work.

The One Piece part is definitely the work of the One Piece veteran, Naoki Tate.



Neelix said:


> 493, 500, 512, 524, 535
> 
> Nothing much to expect though, they're just about average.
> 
> I personally prefer Ishizuka over him.


Yeah, Inoue is not a great animator, but he have good art. All the parts he key animated were just average.

While Tate and Ishizuka are great animators that are responsible for some of the best moments in the series, specially Tate.



Motochika said:


> @XMURADX
> 
> Got you man. Totally understandable.
> 
> ...



Man, I had this track before, I'm sure of it. It's just that I couldn't find it, it's not in all the movies (I doubled checked), and not in any other collection, probably an OVA or a special. I'll check and see.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 16, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> Man, I had this track before, I'm sure of it. It's just that I couldn't find it, it's not in all the movies (I doubled checked), and not in any other collection, probably an OVA or a special. I'll check and see.




Wow I had thought it was difficult to find. Anyways let me know if you stumble upon it. I know that it's been played in the fisherman arc too.

I found another clip that's longer of the song.
Starts at around 2:36 in the second portion.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm up to episode 182 atm. Good arc atm (Jaya was probably my faviorite). 

I'll be where you guys are in no time


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'm up to episode 182 atm. Good arc atm (Jaya was probably my faviorite).
> 
> I'll be where you guys are in no time



What's your opinion on Noland's story and Enel and his henchmen?


----------



## Kanki (Mar 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What's your opinion on Noland's story and Enel and his henchmen?



At first I wasn't too keen on it to be honest, but as the arc has gone on it's gotten better. Only problem is it's not really realistic. I know that sounds ridiculous seeing as it's a manga but I prefer it when there's realism too it, and an island being sucked up into the sky is a bit crazy. Enel is pretty cool, as are his henchmen. I don't really care for Noland's story too much.

My only gripe with OP so far is that it's quite repetitive in that every arc has the Straw Hat's arrive at an island/country and save it from the evil guy. I wasn't keen on the previous arc with Crocodile, mainly because his henchmen were a joke.

I'm interested in the Shichibukai though - and Mihawk awell. I saw a bit of them just before this arc so hopefully I'll see some more.

I stumbled accross a huge story the other day and it drove me crazy because it's a major one involving one of my favorite characters. I won't repeat it because I don't know if it's happened in the anime yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2012)

It probably has. Just post it.

And come on man you say you want realisim in OP and then you don't like Noland's flashback when his reason for imprisonment is very realistic.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> It probably has. Just post it.
> 
> And come on man you say you want realisim in OP and then you don't like Noland's flashback when his reason for imprisonment is very realistic.



Meant spoiler, not story. Here it is (be warned, might not have happened in the anime): 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ace dies


.

Awesome character too. Can't believe my luck 

Noland's story is okay I guess, but it doesn't have that much emotion. I don't dislike it - maybe once the arc is over and people realise he was telling the truth I'll see it differently. I still say that the Bellemere story was the saddest moment in the series. The doctor was quite sad aswell.

If I was to give my 5 faviorite characters, I'd say Zoro, Mihawk, Smoker, Ace and Robin/Nam/Sanji are pretty much even.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think you're gonna love next major arc. Post opinion when you finish it


----------



## Kanki (Mar 24, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> I think you're gonna love next major arc. Post opinion when you finish it



Will do. I'm up to episode 187 atm and will carry on later.

I don't watch the fillers though - think the next one starts on episode 196


----------



## Kanki (Mar 24, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> I think you're gonna love next major arc. Post opinion when you finish it



Will do. I'm up to episode 187 atm and will carry on later.

I don't watch the fillers though - think the next one starts on episode 196


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Meant spoiler, not story. Here it is (be warned, might not have happened in the anime):
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




I can't believe you let yourself get spoiled dude. Damn. Should avoid  OP forums and shit when you're new to OP.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 25, 2012)

That track I was looking for I found it on youtube randomly.


It's apparently from the Brook's CD Special.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 25, 2012)

So finished the arc last night - it was great. The flashback of Noland was great. I didn't really care for that side of the plot beforehand but those two episodes gave it a lot of emotion. I swear the gvoice actor who plays Noland is the same guy who plays Jiraiya in Naruto. God Enel surviving was interesting - I guess I might see him again somewhere down the line. Shame that none of the good guys hit by God Enel ended up dying (gives it more drama IMO), but still it was a good arc.

I've found myself liking Robin much more than I thought I would. She's not really 'in' with the rest of the straw hats though, it still seems quite formal (i.e Miss Navigator, Mr Swordsman ect). Part of the reason I like her is because she doesn't really fit. Even age wise she's a decade older than the rest.

Overall, good arc. I'll give it an 7.5/10. Probably my second favorite arc so far (after the Arlong arc).

Hoping to see some more of the Shichibukai/Mihawk soon. I've got the filler list so I'm skipping them.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to see you liked skypiea, great adventure arc. Next filler arc (G8) is good, you can watch it. Also three filler episodes during next canon arc should be watched too beacuse they're kinda combined with canon stuff. And it's cool if you like comedy.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 26, 2012)

This arc has started off amazing. Up to episode 238 (skipped the fillers).

The Marine with the Ice style looked amazing - I'd say along with Mihawk and Ace he's possibly the strongest character I've seen so far (though don't spoil it for me if I'm wrong!).

Loving the Robin sub plot.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 27, 2012)

But you watched devy back fight, right? It feels like filler, but it's canon.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 27, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> But you watched devy back fight, right? It feels like filler, but it's canon.



Yeah.

I'm up to 257 (watched a LOT of eps today). Probably my faviorite arc so far, though I've got a HORRIBLE feeling that the young girl with blonde hair + red lip stick (who lives with the alcoholic gran) will join the Straw Hats. I remember Luffy saying he wanted a new Nakama and no one else really fits.

I'm praying that I've got it wrong though, because she's probably the most annoying character I've ever seen. I want her to die a painful death ASAP. 

Really like the Robin story btw.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 28, 2012)

So I was rewatching Episode 483. Can anybody tell me the track that plays from the beginning of the video to about the 2:00 mark in the second clip.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 31, 2012)

So I've basically finished the arc (up to episode 325, final one before the filler). By far the best of the series so far. It was amazing. One of the best anime moments ever was when Robin screamed "I WANT TO LIVE!!!". Awesome moment. Only downside was when Zoro was fighting the Giraffe dude (kinda lame but ah well). It went through a period of about 6 or 7 episodes where it dragged a bit, but then I guess in a 40 episode arc you're not going to enjoy every single episode. Part of me doesn't want to catch up to you guys because the arcs are so long. I'll go from watching a whole arc in a week to a whole arc in close to a year!

I really like the look of Shanks. Can't wait to see more of him. Finding out about Luffy's dad + grandpa was also interesting. 

Next episode seems to involve Ace + Blackbeard. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea, CP9 saga is just full of win. Story, comedy, action, sogeking, gears and other powerups, robin, franky, merry. Everything.


> It went through a period of about 6 or 7 episodes where it dragged a bit


Anime is going to slow down to 1 chapter per episode pace from now... so be prepared.

Shanks - making people faint like a boss. Everytime we see him in manga/anime, he is always more badass than the last time we saw him

And after you catch up - I suggest reading manga from beginning - just to see how much of a genius Oda is. Foreshadowing shit that happens 300-500 chapters later is beyond awesome.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 1, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> Yea, CP9 saga is just full of win. Story, comedy, action, sogeking, gears and other powerups, robin, franky, merry. Everything.
> 
> Anime is going to slow down to 1 chapter per episode pace from now... so be prepared.
> 
> ...



Yeah I will, my whole plan was to watch all of One Piece, then read the manga until I'm up to date and after that I watch Bleach from the start and go on to the manga after I'm done with the anime.

I really want to see more of Shanks + Mihawk. I've heard that Mihawk may not be Zoro's 'rival' and instead will be Luffy's. If that's true I'll go crazy. Mihawk HAS to be Zoro's fight after what happened at the start of the series. That's the fight I look forward to most tbh. Also like to see more of Dragon, Smoker, Ace ect.

I'm hoping to see some of those guys before I reach you guys, but looking at the pacing ( around 50 eps per arc) I've got 4 more arcs (not counting filler) until I reach where you are now in the anime, and it doesn't look like this arc will include those guys so that leaves 3 more. I over think far too much 

Up to episode 343 right now. I've been told not to expect too much from this arc and I can see why. Apparently it's 60 episodes worth of ghosts/zombies ect and it's been boring/filler esque so far. Part of me wants to skip half of it but I'm just gonna enjoy the whole thing as much as I can. The ending is supposedly good so...


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thriller Bark isn't that bad... in the manga. Beacause in the manga it is not as slow. Anime adds filler scenes here and there, therefore making plot progress slower. That is why it is a good idea to read the manga from the start - lots of people started liking TB only after seeing manga version. And there are two arcs later that are really suffering becase of animes pacing, so i suggest reading them too, after you finish anime.

Back to TB - "adventure part" is boring in anime, so you just have to wait utill it ends and action starts.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 1, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> Thriller Bark isn't that bad... in the manga. Beacause in the manga it is not as slow. Anime adds filler scenes here and there, therefore making plot progress slower. That is why it is a good idea to read the manga from the start - lots of people started liking TB only after seeing manga version. And there are two arcs later that are really suffering becase of animes pacing, so i suggest reading them too, after you finish anime.
> 
> Back to TB - "adventure part" is boring in anime, so you just have to wait utill it ends and action starts.



Will do. Thanks.

It's quite strange how the author went from giving us (more) glimpses of Ace, Shanks, Dragon, Smoker ect to what's basically a comedy arc. Mind you the last two arcs have been quite intense so I guess it's understandable

Going back to the last arc, it's surprising how emotional a boat 'dying' can be. The author/anime team did a great job with that. Robin had the second best flashback IMO, behind the Bellemere story. The new boat is more like an adventure playground than a ship lol.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 1, 2012)

> It's quite strange how the author went from giving us (more) glimpses of Ace, Shanks, Dragon, Smoker ect to what's basically a comedy arc.


Looks like Oda is going by scheme - big important saga(alabasta) --> light adventure(skypiea) ---> big saga (cp9) --> light adventure(TB) ---> big saga -->light adventure....
Those "adventure" arcs might seem fillerish, but in the end, they're important.
And almost every arc start with comedy, even 'big important ones' so I wouldn't call TB comedy arc. It is something like skypiea.

About ship - yea i know - "why am i crying? its just a SHIP"


----------



## Kanki (Apr 1, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> Looks like Oda is going by scheme - big important saga(alabasta) --> light adventure(skypiea) ---> big saga (cp9) --> light adventure(TB) ---> big saga -->light adventure....
> Those "adventure" arcs might seem fillerish, but in the end, they're important.
> And almost every arc start with comedy, even 'big important ones' so I wouldn't call TB comedy arc. It is something like skypiea.
> 
> About ship - yea i know - "why am i crying? its just a SHIP"



I thought the skypiea arc was quite intense tbh. The Jaya mini-arc slightly before it was quite relaxed though.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 1, 2012)

It was, but it started slow and funny. Just like thriller bark. Chilling and goofing around on a cool island untill boss comes up and its time to kick some ass


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wait until you eat your words by the end of Thriller Bark. It's still one of the best arc conclusions in One Piece, IMO.



Motochika said:


> So I was rewatching Episode 483. Can anybody tell me the track that plays from the beginning of the video to about the 2:00 mark in the second clip.



Movie 10 OST
19 - Zetsubou ~ Kokyou no tame ni ~


Also, I assume you guys already know that Newtype fucked up the Animation Director's list this month, so it's not:



> Ep 539 (Atsuko Kawamura) covers Chap 520.
> Ep 540 (Kazuya Hisada) covers Chap 521.
> Ep 541 (Katsumi Ishizuka) covers Chap 522.
> Ep 542 (Naoki Tate, Kenji Yokoyama) is Filler.
> Ep 543 (Shigefumi Shingaki) Covers Chap 523.



This is the correct list:


> Ep 539 (Takeo Ide)
> Ep 540 (Yusuke Isochi)
> Ep 541 (Masahiro Shimanuki)
> Ep 542 (Naoki Tate, Megumi Yamashita?) Not sure who will do the first ep of the special.
> Ep 543 (Shigefumi Shingaki) I think correct since Shingaki confirmed it on twitter.



We have the new director Yusuke Isochi, which I think he is great, I loved his debut ep, he have been working with the big guys like Tate, Inoue, Ishizuka, so no wonder he is good. Can't wait for his next episode.

Also, Tate's return, looks great!


----------



## Kanki (Apr 1, 2012)

XMURADX said:


> I can't wait until you eat your words by the end of Thriller Bark. It's still one of the best arc conclusions in One Piece, IMO.
> ]



Hope you're right.

Up to episode 346. Now that I know there's a Shichibukai involved I've got more interested.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Apr 3, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Hope you're right.
> 
> Up to episode 346. Now that I know there's a Shichibukai involved I've got more interested.



not to spoil anything much so i'll just give some ep. numbers instead, but you're gonna love this arc better starting at 353 , followed by 367-381 which is pretty much the point where it seems most change their opinion on this arc.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 4, 2012)

You're in for quite the suprise Kakashi. Tb arc is more than enjoyable, and Zoro is just a bad ass, as you'll soon see for yourself.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 5, 2012)

Finished the arc....Zoro was badass at the end. EPIC moment. "Nothing at all" 

Kuma looked pretty cool...the ending saved the arc for me. The whole flashback with Cindy(?) was cool, and the whole Laboon story is nice aswell. The arc took a while to get going though - to be honest I think Moria was terrible. Hard to take seriously. Decent arc overall, with an awesome ending. My only problem is that it's another arc where the straw hats save an island. Granted that wasn't the reason for it, but the reason I loved the CP9 arc was becasuse it was different. All the other arcs have been where the island has been saved by the straw hats. 

Interesting to hear that Blackbeard (wtf can't I remember his name?) is now a Shichibukai, and he beat Ace 

I'm into the next arc now - episode 391. They've just stepped onto the island with loads of trees with numbers. I'm hoping to see more of either Shanks or Mihawk this arc, but wouldn't mind Smoker or Ace either.

Is this a good arc?


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 5, 2012)

Its one of the best


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2012)

*From 2ch*
2000/03/04　21.6億円　ONE PIECE（劇場版）
2001/03/03　30.0億円　ONE PIECE ねじまき島の冒険
2002/03/02　20.0億円　ONE PIECE 珍獣島のチョッパー王国
2003/03/01　20.0億円　ONE PIECE THE MOVIE デッドエンドの冒険
2004/03/06　18.0億円　ONE PIECE 呪われた聖剣
2005/03/05　12.0億円　ONE PIECE THE MOVIE オマツリ男爵と秘密の島
2006/03/04　*9.0億円　ONE PIECE THE MOVIE カラクリ城のメカ巨兵
2007/03/03　*9.0億円　ONE PIECE エピソードオブアラバスタ 砂漠の王女と海賊たち
2008/03/01　*9.2億円　ONE PIECE THE MOVIE エピソードオブチョッパー+ 冬に咲く、奇跡の桜
2009/12/12　48.0億円　ONE PIECE FILM STRONG WORLD
2011/03/19　*7.9億円　ONE PIECE 3D 麦わらチェイス
2012/12/--　--.-億円　ONE PIECE FILM （仮）


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 5, 2012)

> to be honest I think Moria was terrible. Hard to take seriously


That's what Oda want you to think! Moriah was a badass once(i think), but Kaidou killed his crew, so he decided to create a zombie crew that won't die and he has become lazy, therefore fat. But everyone know that he will be back someday in a good shape, kicking ass like a boss.



> Kuma looked pretty cool...


Are you aware that you saw him already? In episode 151.



> My only problem is that it's another arc where the straw hats save an island.


Well, that is just one piece. I don't like it too, but the story, characters and everything is soooo good, that I don't mind.



> Blackbeard (wtf can't I remember his name?)


Marshall D. Teach. Better remember that


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 6, 2012)

sorry for double post



--->2:17 <--- anyone know what is the name of this song?


----------



## Kanki (Apr 6, 2012)

Up to episode 401. Great arc so far. I love the new characters. Bit strange how Luffy is at 300M bounty, Kidd is at 315M, but the other captain is only at 200M. Also I kinda wish Zoro's bounty was closer to the 200M mark. Call it bias, but he is much 'cooler' than Luffy and it would  be great if he had more respect worldwide than he already does. Can't wait to see those two captains fight Kuma anyway . 

Ace has the death penalty...interesting. Especially as it seems Whitebeard could start a war over it!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I like zoro better than luffy as well, but unfortunately the stuff he's done doesn't warrant such a high bounty in the eyes of the government.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 6, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> sorry for double post
> 
> 
> 
> --->2:17 <--- anyone know what is the name of this song?




One Piece Movie 7 Track 35


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2012)

*Full staff*

*543*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*544*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*545*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*546*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*543:* Hero's end ? The shocking truth of Tiger
*544:* The split of the pirates ? Jinbei vs Arlong
*545:* Fishman Island shaking! Tenryuubito shipwrecked
*546:* A sudden tragedy! The assassination to lock the future


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Archah. Decent list for this part of the arc, which I really don't care much about it. Can't wait for the next list, should be good.

BTW, There seems to be an animation book for One Piece featuring Eisaku Inoue's works plus a doujin, not sure about it. I'll confirm the translation then I'll update my post.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2012)

This arc is amazing. Kuma is such a badass. Raped all the Straw Hat's, but at the same time it seemed like he helped them aswell 

Dark King Reyleigh(?) looks cool. I love the new characters. Trafalgar Law, Kidd ect. Hawkins looks amazing, and I love Killer.

Kizaru is amazing too, though I'm not suprised as the other Admiral that I've seen (Aokiji) beat all the SH's on his own with ease. 

So far, the strongest characters seem to be Mihawk, Kuma, Dark King Reyleigh, Aokiji and Kizaru. Obviously I haven't seen Shanks/Whitebeard/Dragon have a fight yet.

Ace is to be executed in 1 week :amazed
Whitebeard might start a war over it :amazed
All 7 Schibukai to gather :amazed

Sweet mother of jesus!

I'm currently on episode 414 (you know you're a saddo if you're watching anime at 4:30 pm on a Saturday!). This current sub plot is a bit meh, with the womens island, though Boa Hancock is interesting, especially as she's a Schibukai. I have a sneaky feeling that Luffy will ask the blonde girl to be his nakama, if/when she comes back to life/get's 'un-stoned' (couldn't think of a word for it )

In general, quality arc with some class new characters. Really can't wait until Ace's execution.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Apr 7, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I love the new characters. Trafalgar Law, *Eustass "captain" Kid* ect. Hawkins looks amazing, and I love Killer.
> 
> All 7 Shi*chi*bukai to gather :amazed
> 
> I'm currently on episode 414. This current sub plot is a bit meh, with the womens island, though Boa Hancock is interesting, especially as she's a Shi*chi*bukai.



fixed!

also perhaps amazon lily comes over as "meh" because we as readers/watchers were not expecting such a setup after such an awesome cliffhanger.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2012)

evilnarutofan said:


> fixed!
> 
> also perhaps amazon lily comes over as "meh" because we as readers/watchers were not expecting such a setup after such an awesome cliffhanger.



I knew I was right originally....the episodes/subbers have started calling them "Schibukai"


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 8, 2012)

I uploaded a short video that shows the good parts of the One Piece X Toriko first and second specials.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 9, 2012)

Up to episode 470 - great arc. Mihawk is about to fight Luffy. There's too much for me to talk about though so I won't go into details about this arc, other than I love it 

Few quick points though:

-Mallegan is pretty sick. He's beaten Luffy and Teach already.
-Mihawk easily has the most hype of all the Shichibukai. Swag. 
-Smoker has gotten pretty damn strong aswell. He had Luffy beat.
-I love the Admirals. Hope to see more of them.
-This arc needs some Zoro.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry for the double post...but I'm loving this arc, it's great, but at the same time it's driving me CRAZY! Every time I get hyped up for a major fight, it gets interrupted.

Smoker vs Luffy
Crocodile vs Whitebeard
Aokiji vs Whitebeard
Akainyu vs Whitebeard
Mihawk vs Luffy
Mihawk vs the talented swordsman on Whitebeards side
Smoker vs Boa Hancock
Moria vs Jimei
Crocodile vs Doflagmingo

All these fights have started, yet not a single one has actually gone through. They've all been interrupted.

Right now it's Mihawk vs Crocodile - that's an epic fight, but I'm 99% sure I won't actually end up seeing it.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 9, 2012)

wait 'till you see the power of akainu


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Sorry for the double post...but I'm loving this arc, it's great, but at the same time it's driving me CRAZY! Every time I get hyped up for a major fight, it gets interrupted.
> 
> Smoker vs Luffy
> Crocodile vs Whitebeard
> ...



Because its WAR. Srsly, on the battlefield there no time for 1 on 1 fights, especially when you're not fighting to kill, but just want to avoid it and run forward.
Besides, with fights it would take like 100 chapters to cover, and pacing would have suffered.

evilnarutofan - its magellan, not maggelan


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Another reason why there are no true fights is beacuse almost every character from that war will play important role in the future, so Oda can't just show them with full power right now, and later, when their final fights come - show nothing new.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2012)

So the war has ended. All I'll say is.....wow. *EPIC* stuff. Ace's death, Luffy's reaction (it was literally like his heart had just been ripped out), Whitebeard's death, Trafalgar Law saving Luffy, Teach stealing WB's powers and finally Shanks arriving to stop the violence....unbelievable stuff. Amazing end to the war. 

The last 10 episodes were the best of the series so far IMO. Can't wait to see where the story goes from here.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 10, 2012)

^

Thanks for sharing your experiences with One Piece.  It's great to read other people's impressions and thoughts about it. 

Makes me wish I could start this series entirely over again.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there any indication at all that they are going to speed up a bit from the 1 chapter an episode pace? I haven't watched FI in anime yet because the slow pace is putting me off


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 10, 2012)

No, it started at Thriller Bark and it will probably continue to the very end.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys does anyone have a filler list?

I know all the fillers up to episode 499 but I'm at episode 491 atm so have 5 more episodes to watch (as I don't watch fillers) before I reach the end of the list I was given. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you didn't skip episodes 418-421 and 453-456, because sometimes people mark them as fillers, but in fact - they're not.

There are no more fillers ahead. Only newest episode 542 is special crossover OP x Toriko.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> I hope you didn't skip episodes 418-421 and 453-456, because sometimes people mark them as fillers, but in fact - they're not.
> 
> There are no more fillers ahead. Only newest episode 542 is special crossover OP x Toriko.



No I watched those 

And thanks. Can't believe I'm only 40 odd episodes behind you :amazed


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 10, 2012)

+ another 40 in manga


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't want to make a thread, so i'll just put it here:


----------



## Shingy (Apr 10, 2012)

OMFG^ NO WAY! , NOOOOOOOOOOO, his voice is so damn good, it's perfect the way it is now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought Mihawk's voice actor passed away a few years ago? I remember people saying his new VA sucked in the Marineford War or something. Not that i ever noticed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 11, 2012)

Naw, he had a stroke back then.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

Up to episode 431. I might even catch you up before the end of the night :amazed

Arc has been a bit 'meh' so far, hasn't really got going. Hoping to see Jinbe soon. Badass character.

Kuma is really interesting. One of the coolest characters in the series, and a total beast. Don't understand his actions though. Tries to kill Luffy, practically tortures Zoro, then saves their lives! Strange how he willingly let his emtotions die aswell.

Going back to before the time skip, I loved how Teach wanted no part of Akainu. I love the Admirals. Can't wait to see who replaced Aokiji, and who the new Shichibukai are.

Also looking forward to finding out what happened to Zoro's eye. Sanji's new look is awesome....though is it me or has Robin changed? She's turned pretty pale now and looks like she's had a nose job done!

Hopefully Zoro and Sanji can have a bigger bounty soon. Right now Luffy's bounty is about equal to Zoro, Sanji, Robin, Nami, Usopp, Brook, Franky and Chopper's bounties combined which is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fishman Island is the most "meh" arc in OP, catch up with manga to have it behind you.

Kuma was still undercover, he couldn't blow it up. 
Or he was just testing them. Or Dragon told him after TB to save them. Who knows, we probably will find out in the future.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> Fishman Island is the most "meh" arc in OP, catch up with manga to have it behind you.



That's the plan. Once I've caught up I'm going to jump straight into the manga (on that topic, do you know which chapter I should start at once I've reached episode 142?)


> Kuma was still undercover, he couldn't blow it up.
> Or he was just testing them. Or Dragon told him after TB to save them. Who knows, we probably will find out in the future.



That's what I think aswell...going purely by what I've seen he's probably the strongest Shichibukai, though I'm fairly sure that will change once I see more of Mihawk. Still it's strange how he willingly let his personalty be taken from him.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chapter 622 or 623.
Hope after catching up to manga you will post your opinion on whole FI and next arc.

And you should read coverstories from manga, they're canon and anime skipped most of them.

And as you almost finished - what's you opinion about One Piece and how it compares to other (:cough: naruto :cough mangas.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> Chapter 622 or 623.



Thanks.


> Hope after catching up to manga you will post your opinion on whole FI and next arc.



What's FI?



> And you should read coverstories from manga, they're canon and anime skipped most of them.



Will do. 



> And as you almost finished - what's you opinion about One Piece and how it compares to other (:cough: naruto :cough mangas.



They're completely different tbh. I think the designs are much better in Naruto, OP has stupid characters like Mr 4, Mrs Merry Xmas and the animal designs aren't as good, but at the same time the plot is much bigger in OP. I'm over 400 episodes in and can't see an end any time soon whilst in Naruto I can. Plus in Naruto the author has his favorites (Naruto, Itachi ect) and ignores many of the secondary characters. The character development in OP is miles better than Naruto, and the emotional scenes are far better. Ace's death was better than any death in Naruto, as was Whitebeards. At the same time though, OP doesn't have the epic fights like Naruto does.

Naruto anime has far too much filler, and they ruin fights. Kisame vs Gai was a MAJOR let down for example. OP can drag at times, there's always a point in every arc where I find myself being bored for about 15 episodes, but the culmination of the arcs are amazing, miles better than Naruto.

If I was to say my 10 favorite anime moments, I think 7 of them would be from OP, so overall I'd say OP is slightly better. Both have their own areas where they're superior though.

I also think that the manga can take away from the anime. If you read the manga then you know what's going to happen in the anime, so your attitude changes from "I wonder what's going to happen" to "I hope they show it as good as it was in the manga" - you almost become like a judge which is why you often find those who read the manga complain about the anime (in Naruto anyway).

Anyway, overall I'd say OP > Naruto. I hope the author of OP doesn't turn Luffy into a 'superman'. I hate Naruto (the character) because he's too strong and is repetetive. I love the fact that as strong as Luffy/Zoro are, they still can't compete with the Admirals + most of the Shichibukai.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 12, 2012)

FI - Fishman Island

OP has weird looking characters, but you can't deny that when it comes to important ones (shichibukai, supernovas, main antagonists) - they are awesome. Not only desing, but personalities too. Especially when all those aspects(desing, personality, power) are really working with each other perfectly (like enel, mihawk, croco, there is no character in naruto so well created as any of them). Plot is obviously bigger, better, and what is more important - it makes sense.

And Luffy will probably become strongest one. Only he wont do it in so ridiculous way as Naruto.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> FI - Fishman Island
> 
> OP has weird looking characters, but you can't deny that when it comes to important ones (shichibukai, supernovas, main antagonists) - they are awesome. Not only desing, but personalities too. Especially when all those aspects(desing, personality, power) are really working with each other perfectly (like enel, mihawk, croco, there is no character in naruto so well created as any of them). Plot is obviously bigger, better, and what is more important - it makes sense.



I'm not so sure, I think Moria is a bit of a joke and Doflamingo doesn't look that cool, whilst the Akatsuki originally looked amazing (as did Orochimaru). Jiraiya/Kages look cool aswell. Hopefully though, the Shichibukai won't get trolled like many of the Akatsuki did. Obviously I haven't seen the 3 new Shichibukai though. They might have amazing designs.

I find that the Admirals are more intimidating than the Shichibukai. Kuma aside, who is just a boss. I wish he still had his personality though.

I loved it when the 3 Admirals went up against Whitebeard at different times. Aokiji is/was the more serious, intelligent one who shows a bit of mercy, Kizaru is laid back and Akainu is aggressive + ruthless. Great mix. I haven't really got a favorite of the 3. 



> And Luffy will probably become strongest one. Only he wont do it in so ridiculous way as Naruto.



Granted, the main character will always become the number 1 eventually, but like Naruto in about 10 chapters defeated about 15 strong characters with a rasengan...it ruined it for me. Luffy has a long way to go yet before he can be stronger than the Admirals/Shichibukai IMO, which is a good thing.

Just another thing, the flash backs in OP are miles better than the flash backs in Naruto.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Doflamingo doesn't look that cool,


better don't say that in ohara library  


> Moria is a bit of a joke


Exactly how Oda has planned. I told it few post before - he lost his crew because of kaidou, he became lazy, fat and weak. But he will be back, i just know it, and then you will eat your words  (watch episode 0, you can see he looks badass there)

Anyway - matter of opinion. I find OP (important)characters better. As a whole, not only by the looks.

EDIT

I mean... just like at him from few years before


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> better don't say that in ohara library



You should know that I change my opinion all the time. At first I hated Crocodile, but since he broke out of Impel Down I've completely changed my mind 

Doflamingo doesn't look like an idiot by any stretch. 



> Exactly how Oda has planned. I told it few post before - he lost his crew because of kaidou, he became lazy, fat and weak. But he will be back, i just know it, and then you will eat your words  (watch episode 0, you can see he looks badass there)



Watching it now, what is it?

I wasn't keen on Moria's whole look tbh. Reminds of an alien with an annoying laugh. Hopefully you're right though.



> Anyway - matter of opinion. I find OP (important)characters better. As a whole, not only by the looks.



I agree about the major ones. Admirals, Reyleigh, Shanks, Whitebeard, Straw Hats (apart from Brook), most of the Shichibukai ect all look great.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Watching it now, what is it?


It is a prologue to Strong World - tenth OP movie(which you should watch, because to this day we dont know if it is canon or not)


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

mayday123 said:


> It is a prologue to Strong World - tenth OP movie(which you should watch, because to this day we dont know if it is canon or not)



I'll watch episode 0 once I've got up to date with the anime (watching ep 534 atm). 

It's hard to find a link though. I've got a decent youtube link but the subs are really small. Guess that will do. I'd be suprised if a movie was cannon though.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 12, 2012)

The movie number 10, "strong world", was confirmed canon, by Oda.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 12, 2012)

No problem. Hope you're enjoying One Piece.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

Shingpoo5 said:


> No problem. Hope you're enjoying One Piece.



Am doing 

All down to Mangetsu (guy on here). He practically forced me to start watching OP


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'll watch episode 0 once I've got up to date with the anime (watching ep 534 atm).
> 
> It's hard to find a link though. I've got a decent youtube link but the subs are really small. Guess that will do. I'd be suprised if a movie was cannon though.



How the hell did you catch up so fast?!?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't believe that Movie 10 is canon. While episode 0 and shiki are canon (Chapter 0) there hasn't to date been  single reference to the events within the movie as far as i know. And until that happens I don't see it as canon. There was a great post somewhere saying why it's not canon but I can't find it. I'll update this post if I do. 
So in short Episode 0 = 100% Canon, Movie 10 = not 100% canon (in my opinion) 

Once you watch the movie and episode 0 you can be the judge.

Don't get me wrong though the movie is pretty good


----------



## Kanki (Apr 12, 2012)

Up to date finally 
Assuming I don't have to watch 542.

I'm enjoying this flashback. Jinbe is a great character, though it's wierd seeing him partnering Arlong as Jinbe would destroy him in a fight. Strange how Jinbe only has a 76M bounty. Crocodile only had a 79M bounty aswell. I've come to the conclusion that bounties don't really reflect strength/abilities. 

I would have thought he'd be strong enough to pretty much win this war on his own. He's a bit of a beast, though I wouldn't put him on the 'top tier'. Looks like Kizaru might get involved here which is cool. 

I'm just about to look for episode 0 and the film then I can really say that I've reached you guys.



S.A.F said:


> How the hell did you catch up so fast?!?



It's called lack of a social life 

It also helped that I didn't watch filler episodes, and I had 1 particular weekend where I watched about 120 odd episodes.

Still taking out the fillers, that's probably around 400 odd episodes in about 7 weeks. That's either impressive or sad, I'll let you be the judge 



Razor Ramon HG said:


> I don't believe that Movie 10 is canon. While episode 0 and shiki are canon (Chapter 0) there hasn't to date been a single reference to the events within the movie as far as i know. And until that happens I don't see it as canon. There was a great post somewhere saying why it's not canon but I can't find it. I'll update this post if I do.
> 
> So in short Episode 0 = 100% Canon, Movie 10 = not 100% canon (in my opinion)
> 
> ...



I might leave the movie for now and just watch episode 0. I'll watch the movie in the next few days when I don't mind sitting down and actually watching a 90 minute film.


----------



## mayday123 (Apr 13, 2012)

> I've come to the conclusion that bounties don't really reflect strength/abilities.


 yep.
+ when you become shichibukai, bounty doesn't rise.


----------



## midace (Apr 14, 2012)

general question:
Which arc got you hooked to one piece?
To me it was the end of arlong park which let me watch more episodes but after whiskey peak I couldn't stop. I miss these short arcs. East Blue had a good pace. (not talking about the 1-chapter pace)


----------



## evilnarutofan (Apr 15, 2012)

movie is *NOT* canon, and *NO* , oda never confirmed it as such...
if that's what you read somewhere.... you've been trolled 

only episode 0 and gold lion shiki himself are canon


----------



## Kanki (Apr 15, 2012)

If the movie was written by the author then I think it has a good argument for being cannon IMO. It wouldn't make sense for Oda to bring Gold Lion into the story and ignore the movie.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 15, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> If the movie was written by the author then I think it has a good argument for being cannon IMO. It wouldn't make sense for Oda to bring Gold Lion into the story and ignore the movie.




gold lion is nothing to the story , didn't change anything before and after his appearance


----------



## Kanki (Apr 15, 2012)

kx11 said:


> gold lion is nothing to the story , didn't change anything before and after his appearance



He was still created by the author though. Okay the actual plot may not be cannon but Gold Lion, his abilities + background are cannon IMO.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 15, 2012)

No, it was confirmed canon. Everything. It was Luffy's last adventure with his crew.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2012)

Its canon to me, don't really care what the "expert fans" say until Oda says otherwise. Just like Movie 9 of DBZ is canon to me. Although that actually has a place in its timeline. I have no idea where Strong World would fit into OP but I'll just pretend its between Thriller Bark and Shabondy.



Shingpoo5 said:


> No, it was confirmed canon. Everything. It was Luffy's last adventure with his crew.



His last adventure with his crew was on Shabondy.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Apr 17, 2012)

Shingpoo5 said:


> No, it was confirmed canon.



you've been trolled


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoever believes the movie is canon really needs to read  and come up with a better argument than "Oda wrote it so it must be canon". He wrote it as a standalone story and that's exactly what it is. It doesn't go with the main story and it doesn't have to.

Shiki is canon, episode 0 is canon. 

Movie 10 is not canon. It makes absolutely no sense in the timeline of the manga.

But of course if someone can put forward a convincing argument why it IS canon then I'd love to see it.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 26, 2012)

XMURADX

You wouldn't happen to know what track it is that is playing in the first half of this episode? Starting at 10:39-11:14 (Basically when Whitebeard cuts down Teach)


----------



## kx11 (May 4, 2012)

episode 545 when shirahoshi called the sea kings what is the name of the music ?? and wat ost ?


----------



## XMURADX (May 4, 2012)

@Motochika No Luck with that OST. It should be in one of the old collections, since it sounds like the early music pieces. 



kx11 said:


> episode 545 when shirahoshi called the sea kings what is the name of the music ?? and wat ost ?



14 - [One Piece Music & Song Colletion 3] - Desperate Situation

Starts from the middle.


----------



## Motochika (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I did find it. It's so short though that I had passed it over. It's in the first collection Gum Gum vs Goe Goe it's right at the end. lol

However now I do have another unknown track.

Starts at 1:02 
I know it's from a movie ost but I'm not completely sure. I wanna say movie 5 or movie 10.


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2012)

*Full staff*

*547*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Ide Takeo

*548*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*549*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*550*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Episode director:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*547:* Back to the present! Hody begins to move
*548:* The kingdom is quivering ? Neptune's execution order
*549:* Crack occurred! Luffy vs Jinbei
*550:* Hody's incident ? The true power of the evil drug


----------



## XMURADX (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Archah, I'm disappointed that 549 will be handled by Shimanuki, Hopefully they let someone special handle the action, I'm hoping for Tate or Kuroyanagi.

They should have let Koga direct ep 549, they shouldn't waste his talent with poor Animation Directors like Yokoyama.


----------



## Sinoka (May 16, 2012)

​


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2012)

That jump from 2010 to 2011 is so insane.


----------



## Soca (May 19, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> ​



damn looks like oda kept his word when he said he was gonna "take down pretty cure" in one of his interviews. clearly he's not to be fucked with


----------



## HollowDean (Jun 2, 2012)

Hy! Sorry if this was asked before. I'm wondering does anyone know the filler list after episode 480?


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 4, 2012)

no titles for episodes beyond 550?


----------



## evilnarutofan (Jun 4, 2012)

Mangetsu126 said:


> no titles for episodes beyond 550?



10/06 *551* 「決戦始まる ギョンコルド広場」
A Decisive Battle Begins - Gyoncorde Plaza



HollowDean said:


> Hy! Sorry if this was asked before. I'm wondering does anyone know the filler list after episode 480?



492, 498, 499, 542


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 5, 2012)

sweet ^ 

thanks


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2012)

*Full staff*

*551*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi

*552*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*553*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Hisada Kazuya

*554*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*555*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*551:* Battle begins ? Gyoncorde Plaza!
*552:* Shocking confession ? The truth of Queen's assassination
*553:* Shirahoshi's tears! Luffy finally appears
*554:* Big clash! Strawhat crew vs one hundred thousand enemies
*555:* Big explosion! Zoro & Sanji sortie!


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Archah, this looks promising.


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks broski


----------



## Motochika (Jun 8, 2012)

Can somebody tell me the track that plays at 6:17-7:39 and at 8:07-10:58. 


It seems really familiar. The second one atleast.


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2012)

*Full staff*

*556*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*557*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*558*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*556:* Premiere! Sunny's secret weapon!
*557:* Iron pirates! General Franky appears!
*558:* Approaching Noah! Fishman Island's devastating crisis!


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks archah


----------



## mayday123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Better pacing? hell no
looks like we're going with ~0.8 chap per ep with every episode.

if i dont see filler fights im gonna be mad as fvck.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 19, 2012)

> [Author Comments：ONE PIECE | Eiichiro Oda]
> I’m gonna put my best efforts into everything – the movie coming up in December, the various anime events at the end of this year and their original plot.




I wonder what that means (anime events, original plot)? Fillers incoming?
Could be a few random movie promoting episodes however.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't wait for a new OP, honestly.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Aug 7, 2012)

hello ^^
where is the titles and Animation directors of this month for One Piece ?


----------



## Archah (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally found OP info for this month. Sorry for the delay:

*Full staff*

*560*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*561*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi

*562*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Shida Naotoshi
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*563*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## Archah (Aug 14, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*560:* Fierce fighting starts! Luffy vs Hody!
*561:* Battle royal! Gangs vs New fishman pirates!
*562:* Luffy defeated?! Hody revenge's time
*563:* Shocking truth! Hody's true identity!


----------



## Archah (Aug 14, 2012)

Also there will be a 2 hours special about Nami/Arlong arc on 8/25 with Nakatani Yukiko as character designer.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2012)

yep there's already a thread about it here with 2 special trailers


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2012)

*Full staff*

*564*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*565*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*566*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*567*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*564:* To zero! Passionate desire to Luffy!
*565:* Luffy's whole body blow! Red Hawk explosion
*566:* Final conclusion! Hody's final battle
*567:* Stop Noah! Elephant Gatling of desperation!


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Man 567 566 the same its mistake right?


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know. 2ch stated it like that.


----------



## eliman12 (Sep 7, 2012)

You can tell the dates of the episodes?


----------



## Archah (Sep 7, 2012)

Regular broadcast dates:

9/16 = 564
9/23 = 565
9/30 = 566
10/7 = 567


----------



## Kanki (Sep 8, 2012)

I stopped watching this a while ago because of the pacing (and was going to watch it all later). Caught up a few about 3 weeks ago so am on episode 553. I think I'll catch up today and tommorow.


----------



## Kanki (Sep 9, 2012)

Watched 5 episodes last night. Few thoughts:

- Anime has revived my faith in Zoro. He's so much better in the anime than the manga.

- Chopper's designs are terrible. I always wait until the anime to judge.

- The anime team really messed up with Luffy's Haki. Should have been an amazing moment.

- Whilst I've gone back to being a Zoro-tard, I've also become a Brook hater once again.

- Nami and Robin are much cooler in the anime - especially Robin.

- Damn it's good to be back watching the anime! It's so much better than the manga. The drama, humor, emotion...amazing. And this isn't even one of my favored arcs. With the pacing it's obviously better for me to watch it in big chunks as opposed to a weekly doses.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me tha animator that animated luffy vs new fishmen pirates at the beginning of the arc.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Can someone tell me tha animator that animated luffy vs new fishmen pirates at the beginning of the arc.



Are you talking about when Luffy fought Hammond, Hyouzou and that other guy? It was, Nakatani Yukiko.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 18, 2012)

> Are you talking about when Luffy fought Hammond, Hyouzou and that other guy? It was, Nakatani Yukiko.


Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 6, 2012)

where are the next few episode titles ? they only go to 567 & as of now that has aired.


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2012)

*Full staff*

*568*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*569*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*570*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Koga Tsuyoshi
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*571*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*568:* To the future! The road towards the sun!
*569:* Revealed secret ? The truth of ancient weapons
*570:* Gang surprise! The new fleet admiral!
*571:* I love sweets! The Yonko Big Mom!


----------



## Soca (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks archah


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2012)

No prob


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Oct 9, 2012)

^
Thank you ^^


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 11, 2012)

Archah said:


> No prob



thanks, i can't wait for these episodes !


----------



## Godofnerdiness (Oct 16, 2012)

I heard that after about 429 or so, there aren't full filler episodes anymore, but they mix in a lot of filler with the main story; if so, is it really bad? I just skipped past the Warship Island arc and I really like the anime so far, but I dunno if I like the idea of mixing in filler with the actual plot.


----------



## evilnarutofan (Oct 16, 2012)

Godofnerdiness said:


> instead of being told by some random "friend" , I READ all by myself that after about 429 or so, there aren't full filler episodes anymore, but they mix in filler with the main story, if so, is it really bad? *I just skipped past the Warship Island arc* and I really like the anime so far, but I dunno if I like the idea of mixing in filler with the actual plot.



it's not random filler, it's usually stuff mentioned in the manga that has been flashed out or rather actually animated...

also, there IS filler after 429... , just random stand-alone episodes mostly..
and even 2 recap like episodes...

also, it doesn't matter either way... there is no way to skip each and every episode that has filler material mixed into canon...
and there is no point in skipping main arcs in general anyway, stand-alone filler however... sure they can be skipped if you don't give a darn about them.. 
just for the record, when i say stand-alone filler i mean episodes that are 100% filler.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 30, 2012)

is it true that they're making filler episodes for the movie?


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2012)

yes they are


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 30, 2012)

got any idea how many? I assume they'd air around the end of november to mid december.


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2012)

the last filler arc they had for a movie conatined 4 episodes I imagine they'd do the same here, oda is also said to be supervising it


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 30, 2012)

oh alright, thanks man.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Isn't it only going to be on smartphones?


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2012)

no that was some random special afaik


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> no that was some random special afaik



Oh, i kinda want to see that more since it had Eisaku Inoue as animation director from the looks of it. Did it come out yet?


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2012)

based on this it should be out in december


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm hoping the filler episodes for the movie will be legit, the ones for strong world were lame as fuck.


----------



## amzee88 (Nov 9, 2012)

awesome! dear


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2012)

12.2　575 「Ｚの野望編　小さな巨人リリー！」
 summary: グランドライン後半の海　新世界へ突入したルフィ達　特有の異常気象に見舞われる

12.9　576 「Ｚの野望編　謎の最強軍団登場！」
 summary: 不機嫌海域（モベジュムール海域）巨人族の娘リリーの父　パンズフライの救出をはかる

#575: Z's ambition arc ? The little giant Lily!
 #576: Z's ambition arc ? The riddle of the strongest army corps appears!


----------



## Soca (Nov 9, 2012)

ah it begins


----------



## Stannis (Nov 9, 2012)

so episode 575 will be a special about the movie 

Awesome


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait for it.

But it isn't like Strong World is it?


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Nov 9, 2012)

what about 573 and 574?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

& 572 also.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 10, 2012)

gaarasbitch said:


> & 572 also.



Grim Prospects - A Trap That Waits in the New World


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

EMUNOPLA said:


> Grim Prospects - A Trap That Waits in the New World



ok cool, thanks.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 11, 2012)

573 :
Finally Setting Sail! Goodbye Fishman Island


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 18, 2012)

574
To the New World! Eyes on the Strongest Sea!


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2012)

*Full staff*

*577*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Imamura Takahiro
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Murakami Naoki

*578*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*579*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi


----------



## Archah (Dec 8, 2012)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[12/16] 577:* Z's ambition arc ? A desperate big escape strategy!
*[12/23] 578:* Z's ambition arc ? Luffy vs Shuzo!
*[1/6] 579:* Landing! Punk Hazard, the burning island


----------



## Jouten (Dec 8, 2012)

Archah said:


> *Next titles (rough translation)*
> 
> *[12/16] 577:* Z's ambition arc ? A desperate big escape strategy!
> *[12/23] 578:* Z's ambition arc ? Luffy vs Shuzo!
> *[1/6] 579:* Landing! Punk Hazard, the burning island



Punk Hazard comes a little early. I wouldn't have minded if they made the filler arc a little longer. Looks like they're gonna keep up the "1 chapter per episode" pace


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2012)

thank you archah


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 8, 2012)

Jouten said:


> Punk Hazard comes a little early. I wouldn't have minded if they made the filler arc a little longer. Looks like they're gonna keep up the "1 chapter per episode" pace



Indeed, I would prefer two chapters per episode pacing at the cost of longer filler arc, as it is the case with Fairy Tail.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2012)

was the luffy episode ova subbed yet?


----------



## evilnarutofan (Dec 20, 2012)

Lord Melkor said:


> Indeed, I would prefer two chapters per episode pacing at the cost of longer filler arc, as it is the case with Fairy Tail.



2 chapter episode pacing would mean that one piece would have to have a 40 episode long filler arc to gain roughly 40 manga chapters of material, bringing the total distance at that point in time to 80 manga chapters.
using 2 manga chapters for each episode after that would only get you a max. of 40 episodes before you would get another 40 episode filler arc.
this concept will only repeat itself again and again...
*meaning that you would only get 40 episodes of actual manga arc material every 2 years*


----------



## salman101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Next titles When release


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 8, 2013)

evilnarutofan said:


> 2 chapter episode pacing would mean that one piece would have to have a 40 episode long filler arc to gain roughly 40 manga chapters of material, bringing the total distance at that point in time to 80 manga chapters.
> using 2 manga chapters for each episode after that would only get you a max. of 40 episodes before you would get another 40 episode filler arc.
> this concept will only repeat itself again and again...
> *meaning that you would only get 40 episodes of actual manga arc material every 2 years*



I would rather have that to be honest. It's better than each episode literally consisting of at least 5 or so minutes that could be cut off if the scenes weren't made uncomfortably long. You'd think at some point the art part of it would come in....the anime just isn't that good when it's moving at a snail like pace. (Not being revolutionary here...thought the anime was so-so for a long time now)


----------



## Archah (Jan 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*580*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*581*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*582*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*583*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi


----------



## Archah (Jan 9, 2013)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[1/13] 580:* A scorching battle! Luffy vs the Giant Dragon!
*[1/20] 581:* The crew is confused! The shocking beheaded samurai appears!
*[1/27] 582:* Shock! The secret of the island is finally revealed!
*[2/3] 583:* Save the children! Gang fight starts!


----------



## leokiko (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome! Kin'nemon will appear on 1/20!


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 14, 2013)

what's filler and what's not?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

thesh00ter said:


> what's filler and what's not?



based on the titles, it sounds like they're all canon to me.


----------



## salman101 (Feb 7, 2013)

#584 (10 Feb.)
Storyboard: Naotoshi Shida
Ep. Director: Tetsuya Endō
Sa. Director: Toshio Deguchi

#585 (17 Feb.)
Storyboard: Naotoshi Shida
Ep. Director: Takahiro Imamura
Sa. Director: Yukiko Nakatani

#586 (3 Mar.)
Storyboard & Ep. Director: Katsumi Tokoro
Sa. Director: Naoki Murakami

No Episode on 24 Feb.

PS: Storyboard and episode director are also of GREAT importance, as well as sakuga director.


----------



## Archah (Feb 8, 2013)

*Full staff*

*584*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*585*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Shida Naotoshi
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*586*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Murakami Naoki


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[2/10] 584:* A duel of swordplay ? Brook vs Mysterious Samurai Torso
*[2/17] 585:* Shichibukai! Trafalgar Law
*[3/3] 586:* Big pinch ? Luffy sinks into the cold lake


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2013)

I have to say, thank you guys for putting in so much effort for a long time with this.


----------



## Archah (Mar 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*587*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ito Naoyuki
*Episode director:* Ito Naoyuki
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi

*588*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*589*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*590*

*Script:* Murayama Isao
*Storyboard:* Shida Naotoshi
*Episode director:* Nakashima Yutaka
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


----------



## Archah (Mar 9, 2013)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[3/17] 587:* Clash! Law vs Vice Admiral Smoker
*[3/24] 588:* First meeting in two years!   Luffy and Law
*[3/31] 589:* The worst of the world ? Caesar, the scaring scientist
*[4/07] 590:* The historical strongest collaboration vs Sea's glutton

*No episode on 3/10*


----------



## Soca (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks arcah


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm pimping the series now, in case anybody gives a crap.


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Full staff*

*591*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*592*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Goto Keiji (new)
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*593*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*594*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Ishizuka Katsumi


----------



## Archah (Apr 7, 2013)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[4/14] 591:* Chopper's rage ? Master's tyrannical experiments
*[4/21] 592:* Gang obliteration! Legendary hitman attack!
*[4/28] 593:* Save Nami! Luffy's snow mountain battle
*[5/05] 594:* Formation! The pirate alliance Luffy-Law!


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Archah.



Archah said:


> *[4/21] 592:* Gang obliteration! Legendary hitman attack!



 
Always count on Toei to overexaggerate.


----------



## HALO1REACH (Apr 8, 2013)

Archah said:


> *Full staff*
> 
> *587*
> 
> ...



Why not put arranged supervisors episode, for example, A:B as well as be the best What do you think?


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2013)

nay, it's fine as is


----------



## Archah (May 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*595*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*596*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji (new)
*Storyboard:* Kureta Kohei (new)
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Murakami Naoki

*597*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*598*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Nishizawa Nobutaka (new)
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*599*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio


----------



## Archah (May 9, 2013)

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[5/12] 595:* Capture Master ? The Pirate Alliance's Operation Begins!
*[5/19] 596:* Destruction Crisis - The Monster of Death Flies in
*[5/26] 597:* Big Battle ? Caesar Activates his True Ability!
*[6/02] 598:* The Samurai that Cuts the Fire! Kin'emon of Foxfire!
*[6/09] 599:* Shock! Identity of Vergo, the Mysterious Man!


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2013)

thanks archah


----------



## Archah (Jun 8, 2013)

*Full staff*

*600*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*601*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Goto Keiji
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*602*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Otsuka Takashi
*Episode director:* Otsuka Takashi
*Animation director:* Hisada Kazuya

*603*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[6/16] 600:* Protect the Children! The Reach of Master's Evil Hand
*[6/23] 601:* New World's Severe Earthquake ? Caesar's Nightmare Experiment
*[6/30] 602:* The History's Worst Slaughter Weapon! Shinokuni
*[7/07] 603:* Counterattack Begins! The Big Escape of Luffy and Law


----------



## salman101 (Jul 6, 2013)

archah waiting for headlines this month


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2013)

*Full staff*

*604*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*605*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*606*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Nishizawa Nobutaka
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[7/14] 604:* The Aim is Building R! The Pirate Alliance's Great Assault!
*[7/21] 605:* Tashigi's Tears ? G5's Suicidal Breakthrough Strategy
*[8/4] 606:* Vice Admiral's Betrayal! 'Demon Bamboo' Vergo


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks arcah


----------



## Archah (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you ;?)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 6, 2013)

so are we getting screwed over on getting an episode on the 28th of this month ?


----------



## salman101 (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks archah


----------



## NO (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't been following this thread but the weekly credits being posted here is pretty neat. Who are the worst animation directors for One Piece?


----------



## Archah (Aug 9, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Haven't been following this thread but the weekly credits being posted here is pretty neat. Who are the worst animation directors for One Piece?



Probably Deguchi Toshio. After him, Takagi Masayuki and Yokoyama Kenji.


*Full staff*

*607*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Otsuka Takashi
*Episode director:* Otsuka Takashi
*Animation director:* Hisada Kazuya & Yamashita Megumi

*608*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro _(new)_
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro _(new)_
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*609*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Ide Takeo

*610*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*611*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Nishizawa Nobutaka
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[8/11] 607:* Incandescent Fierce Battle ? Luffy vs Caesar
*[8/18] 608:* The Mastermind in the Shadows! Doflamingo Moves!
*[8/25] 609:* Luffy's Freezing to Death!? The Terrifying Snow Woman, Monet!
*[9/1] 610:* Fist Fight! Two Vice Admirals Fight
*[9/8] 611:* The Small Dragon! Momonosuke Revealed


----------



## Magician (Aug 9, 2013)

Who's the best anime directors?


----------



## IceManK (Aug 10, 2013)

From the active ones - Eisaku Inoue, Yukiko Nakatani and Katsumi Ishizuka are the best.
Otherwise - them + Naoki Tate, Noburu Koizumi and Hideaki Maniwa.


----------



## Soca (Aug 10, 2013)

Archah said:


> *[9/1] 610: Fist Fight! Two Vice Admirals Fight*



so creative 

thanks arcah


----------



## Kishido (Aug 13, 2013)

Well still not found... Which episode is my avatar from...

My sig is from the episode where Luffy tells Iva about Dragon... It is exactly the same scene but without the flash where we see Dragon's face as in my avatar... Someone has a clue?


----------



## Archah (Sep 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*612*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*613*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*614*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*615*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[9/15] 612:* Snowstorm Struggle ? Straw Hat Crew VS Snow Woman
*[9/22] 613:* Mysterious Explosion! Zoro's Strongest Sword Style!
*[9/29] 614:* I'll Protect my Friends! Mocha's Desperate Escape
*[10/6] 615:* Brownbeard's Bitterness! Luffy's Anger Attack


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2013)

No filler in between huh

thanks archah :33


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*616*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Otsuka Takashi
*Episode director:* Otsuka Takashi
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*617*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*618*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Nishizawa Nobutaka
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro _(new)_

*619*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Ide Takeo

*620*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[10/13] 616:* Shocking Conclusion! White Hunter (Smoker) vs Vergo!
*[10/20] 617:* Caesar Defeated! The Strongest Grizzly Magnum!
*[10/27] 618:* Invasion! The Assassin From Dressrosa
*[11/03] 619:* Rampage! The Invincible Franky Shogun
*[11/10] 620:* Desperate Situation! Punk Hazard's Big Explosion


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks archah


----------



## Archah (Nov 8, 2013)

*Full staff*

*621*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*622*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Kodama Tetsuro _(new)_
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*623*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*624*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[11/17] 621:* Capture Caesar Whatever It Takes ? General Cannon Explosion
*[11/24] 622:* Emotional Meeting! Momonosuke and Kin'emon
*[12/01] 623:* Parting Regrets Time ? Leaving Punk Hazard!
*[12/08] 624:* G5 Annihilation ? Doflamingo Assault


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks arcah


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like good track records here,thank goodness Deguchi isn't in charge of anything.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 4, 2013)

Any news on who the VA for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fujitora


 will be? 

They need to hire someone who can capture his reasonable & fair character and his years of wisdom through the tone of his voice. 

I'm thinking of someone who sounds like Sengoku did except without the strained tension that Sengoku had when he was pissed off with Garp and Luffy.


----------



## Archah (Dec 9, 2013)

*Full staff*

*625*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Nakatani Yukiko

*626*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Otsuka Takashi
*Episode director:* Otsuka Takashi
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*627*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Yamashita Megumi & Sakamaki Sadahiko _(new)_


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[12/15] 625:* Tension! Aokiji vs Doflamingo
*[12/22] 626:* Caesar Disappears! Pirate Alliance's Sally
*[01/05] 627:* Luffy dying at sea!? Pirate Alliance Collapses

*No episode on 12/29*


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2013)

so filler arc ahead, yes?


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 9, 2013)

Never have I been so happy for a filler arc


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2013)

More Law/SHs interaction? Count me in.


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2013)

The villains name is "Breed" with the stick sticky fruit?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> The villains name is "Breed" with the stick sticky fruit?



V--vergo?

Either way, it'll be fun not knowing what's going to happen in the anime for a while.


----------



## Venom (Dec 9, 2013)

Are there any exact details about how long this filler arc is gonna be?

I actually hate fillers but One Piece seriously needs one.
Hope they gonna do it like Naruto
There were shitty fillers but the animation when they came back to the canon story were/is really good and the content is 2 chapters each episode.


----------



## Archah (Jan 9, 2014)

*Full staff*

*628*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*629*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro

*630*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Animation director:* Ide Takeo

*631*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*632*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[01/12] 628:* Big Reversal! Luffy's Explosive Fist of Fury
*[01/19] 629:* Violent Shock! New World's Shaking Big News
*[01/26] 630:* Adventure! The Country of Love and Passion, Dressrosa
*[02/02] 631:* Swirling Madness ? Corrida Colosseum
*[02/09] 632:* Dangerous Love! Dancing Lady Violet


----------



## Soca (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks archah.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 9, 2014)

Of course Deguchi would be the one to end this filler arc.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2014)

So wait, did the Filler actually end, or did the guy just rage-quit it mid-way through?  

This is actually a bad thing, btw.


----------



## Soca (Jan 10, 2014)

The filler was only 3 episodes, but it's fine because that just means they can add in some filler fights in Dressrosa.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know what ratings the show gets currently? I remember they kept dropping when Fishman Island was airing.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 7, 2014)

For the week of January 13th to the 19th, One Piece was the 6th highest rated anime on tv, with a rating of 9.5.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I see it went back up compared to the 6s and 7s it was getting during Fishman Island.


----------



## Archah (Feb 10, 2014)

*Full staff*

*633*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*634*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*635*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Imamura Takahiro
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[02/16] 633:* The Strongest Unknown Warrior! Lucy Appears
*[02/23] 634:* The Pirate Prince ? Cavendish
*[03/02] 635:* Fate's meeting ? Bellamy the Hyena

*No episode on 03/09*


----------



## Snowless (Feb 10, 2014)

Is 635 going to be largely filler?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Bellamy doesn't get any significant panel time until several chapters later. I certainly wouldn't mind, if they showed his journey to get here, or something, as long as they do it well.


----------



## Archah (Mar 8, 2014)

*Full staff*

*636*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*637*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*638*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke & Nakatani Yukiko

*639*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Miyamoto Hiroaki
*Episode director:* Otsuka Takashi
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[03/16] 636:* Super Rookie! Bartolomeo the Cannibal
*[03/23] 637:* Rival Chiefs Fighting! B Block on Fire!
*[03/30] 638:* One-hit Knockout! The Amazing King Punch
*[04/06] 639:* Fighting Fish Attack! Breaking Through the Death's Iron Bridge


----------



## Archah (Apr 9, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*640*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Uemura Yutaka _(new)_
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*641*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Fukazawa Toshinori _(new)_
*Animation director:* Narasaki Asako _(new)_

*642*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro

*643*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[04/13] 640:* Adventure! The Island of Fairies, Green Bit
*[04/20] 641:* Unknown World ? Tontatta Kingdom
*[04/27] 642:* Scheme of the Century ? Doflamingo Moves!
*[05/04] 643:* The Universe Shaking! Admiral Fujitora's Ability


----------



## Archah (May 9, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*644*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*645*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*646*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Komaki Aya
*Episode director:* Komaki Aya
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke

*647*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Yokoyama Kenji
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*648*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Uemura Yutaka
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[05/11] 644:* An Angry Blow! The Giant vs Lucy
*[05/18] 645:* The Destructive Cannon Explodes! A Close Call for Lucy
*[05/25] 646:* The Legendary Pirate ? Chinjao Boss
*[06/01] 647:* Light and Shadow ? The Darkness Lurking in Dressrosa!
*[06/08] 648:* Sortie ? The Legendary Hero, Usoland


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, Arcah.


----------



## Archah (May 9, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Thanks, Arcah.




Thanks to you =?)


----------



## Archah (Jun 10, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*649*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro

*650*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Episode director:* Hosoda Masahiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*651*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Fukazawa Toshinori
*Episode director:* Fukazawa Toshinori
*Animation director:* Yokoyama Kenji

*652*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[06/15] 649:* The Fierce Battle's Conclusion ? Lucy vs Chinjao
*[06/22] 650:* Luffy and the Fated Gladiator Rebecca
*[06/29] 651:* Defense! Rebecca and the Toy Soldier
*[07/06] 652:* The Ultimate Ultra Contest Ward ? Block D Battle


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, Arcah.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Archah (Jun 11, 2014)

You're welcome =?)


----------



## Archah (Jul 9, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*653*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*654*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Narasaki Asako

*655*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Hiraike Ayako
*Episode director:* Hiraike Ayako
*Animation director:* Takagi Masayuki

*656*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Fukazawa Toshinori
*Episode director:* Fukazawa Toshinori
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[07/13] 653:* Decisive Battle! Jora vs Straw Hat Crew
*[07/20] 654:* Biken! Cavendish of the White Horse
*[08/03] 655:* Big Battle! Sanji vs Doflamingo
*[08/10] 656:* Rebecca's Deadly Sword! Backwater Sword Dance

*NO EPISODE ON 07/27*


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, Archah.


----------



## Archah (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks =?)


----------



## Archah (Aug 8, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*657*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Kureta Kohei
*Episode director:* Kureta Kohei
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro

*658*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*659*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Shimanuki Masahiro

*660*

*Script:* Suga Yoshiyuki
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Isochi Yusuke


*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[08/17] 653:* The Unluckiest Fighters! Logan vs Rebecca
*[08/24] 654:* Shock! The Toy Soldier’s True Identity
*[08/31] 655:* A Chilling Past! The Secret Behind Dressrosa
*[09/07] 656:* Nightmare! That One Tragic Evening in Dressrosa


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, Arcah.


----------



## Archah (Oct 9, 2014)

_*Full staff*_

*665*

*Script:* Tanaka Hitoshi
*Storyboard:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Episode director:* Tokoro Katsumi
*Animation director:* Deguchi Toshio

*666*

*Script:* Uesaka Hirohiko
*Storyboard:* Matsuda Tetsuaki _(new)_
*Episode director:* Fukazawa Toshinori
*Animation director:* Kitazaki Masahiro

*667*

*Script:* Nakayama Tomohiro
*Storyboard:* Kamanaka Nobuharu _(new)_
*Episode director:* Kamanaka Nobuharu _(new)_
*Animation director:* Kawamura Atsuko

*668*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Endo Tetsuya
*Episode director:* Endo Tetsuya
*Animation director:* Shingaki Shigefumi

*669*

*Script:* Yonemura Shoji
*Storyboard:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Episode director:* Ueda Yoshihiro
*Animation director:* Hisada Kazuya

*Next titles (rough translation)*

*[10/12] 665:* Hot Emotions ? Rebecca vs Suleiman
*[10/19] 666:* Winner Decided!? The End to the D-Block Bash
*[10/26] 667:* Admiral’s Decision ? Fujitora vs Doflamingo
*[11/02] 668:* Final Round Begins ? Diamante the Hero Takes the Stage
*[11/09] 669:* The Castle Moves! Elite Officer Pica Emerges


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2014)

Figured my question would be appropriate here... 

@Anime-watchers who are up to date

Is the OP anime still a piece of shit, or is Toei managing to squeeze some good stuff out here and there? 
Last episode I saw was Barto winning his block.


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2014)

the rebecca/soldier flashback was well done


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice, nice. 

How about the Issho, DD and Law fight? 
DD vs. Law? 
Zoro clash with Fuji? 

Basically, are any other "big" events well-done? I've been thinking of getting caught up in the anime.


----------



## shit (Oct 9, 2014)

pretty neat, exactly how you'd expect
had some more experimental type of art style and was pretty good
was short and ended dumb

the king riku flashback was well done as well
people adored sabo's reveal but I thought it was only so so
unfortunately a quarter of each ep lately for the last like six have been rebecca boringly treading water in block D, that's where most of the filler is coming in, showcasing rebecca as a competent fighter and focusing on her "no hurt nobody" fighting style
I have no idea why they're doing this, it's definitely the worst part about the anime lately and is probably fueling everyone's vitriol against her in the OL


----------



## Rob (Oct 12, 2014)

I see. 

I honestly want Toei to just to like an entire year of fillers. 

As ridiculous as it sounds, we'd be rewarded with fast pace after wards. 

Animate the Cover Stories or something. 

Or just pull a Madhouse, and start another anime, while putting OP on hold. 

It's really depressing that the most popular manga in the history of manga is getting an anime that went from amazing to horse shit with bits of "Good" here and there.


----------



## Juskcore (Apr 29, 2015)

wow man thank u very much


----------



## Amol (Sep 2, 2015)

In which episode Luffy outran an explosion ?
In Punk Hazard Arc of course.
Youtube clip is also most welcome.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 17, 2016)

Toei Animation first 3Q overseas strong a sales record, profit is about twice as SNS game slump the previous year (Google Translator)
Source: 

Japanese Reaction
Why the animation quality was low, Toei Animation still making profits?


----------



## XMURADX (May 11, 2016)

Oh, wow...This thread is still here. 

Thanks everyone for keeping it alive. I will do my best to refresh the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Visa (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll post this in XMURADX's place:


----------

